#ubuntu-es 2011-09-05
<G0di> by
<gaiax> saludos pueblo..
<gaiax> tengo un detalle con wine.. cuando ejecuto un exe algunas letras casi no se ven... como puedo agrandarlas? o mejorarla?
<devnoob> probando el irc de pidgin :P
<xangua> aprovecha y activa los plugins irc helper e irc more
<devnoob> checking
<devnoob> ni caso que compile :(
<Lacie> hola
<jkarlos> hola alguien me dice como hacer que los iconos del panel esten mas juntos y pequenos en gnome 3
<Gargadon> en ubuntu 11.04 no hay gnome3
<Gargadon> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<Synth3tik0> hola
<Synth3tik0> ?
<Synth3tik0> alguien q sepa de c++
<xangua>  /join #c++
<Synth3tik0> pero
<Synth3tik0> hablan ingles
<Synth3tik0> :$
<Synth3tik0> todos
<nevopross> amigos cada vez que trato de ver un video de youtube por totem me da este error GStreamer encontró un error de soporte general en la biblioteca.
<nevopross> quien me ayuda
<nevopross> ?????????
<nevopross> c3s4r
<nevopross> me ayudan? por favor
<jkarlos> es muy avanzado lo q necesitas hacer en c++ ?
<jkarlos> Syth3tik0, que necesitas en c++?
<Synth3tik0> es una pregunta sobre los prototipos
<Synth3tik0> se tienen que declarar al inicio del codigo siempre?
<jkarlos> por lo que se, esa es la idea
<nevopross> nadie me puede ayudar?
<nevopross> amigos cada vez que trato de ver un video de youtube por totem me da este error GStreamer encontró un error de soporte general en la biblioteca.
<xangua> nevopross: prueba minitube mejor ;)
<xangua> aunque seguramente como youtube a cada rato hace cambios, tendrás que añadir el ppa de minitube
<jkarlos> declararlos al inicio del programa, preferiblemnte en el archivo cabecero, de este modo el compilador sabra las funciones que usara el mas facilmente
<jkarlos> estas usando compilacion por separado, Synth3tik0?
<jkarlos> o todas tus funciones estan en el mismo archivo?
<Synth3tik0> en un mismo archivo
<jkarlos> ok, de ese modo no es tan necesario usar prototipos, pero ayuda asi te vas acostumbrando, y tambien te recomiendo que hagas tus funciones en archivos diferentes
<jkarlos> asi es mas facil darle mantenimiento y solucionar problemas
<nevopross> resolver ese problema
<nevopross> como puedo hacer eso xanga
<nevopross> xangua, aydameconeso por favor
<xangua> google instalar minitube ppa
<nevopross> pero asi solucionare mi problema con totem
<nevopross> ?
<xangua> nevopross: no, es una altermativa
<nevopross> y para resolver m problema
<nevopross> comopuedo hacer'
<nevopross> ?
<hunk> Hola a todos
<hunk> tengo un problema con CUPS alguien podria ayudarme?
<Gnomo> Ya te cansaste de aguantar los putos negros y sus changadas?
<Gnomo> Unete hoy a un foro que tenga la misma mentalidad!
<Gnomo> El Foro de Chimpout!
<Gnomo> http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<hunk> el problema es que CUPS no arranca debido a una falla
<hunk> Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd/usr/sbin/cupsd: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcupsmime.so.1: undefined symbol: _cups_strcasecmp
<arp-> um
<arp-> ls -als /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcupsmime.so.1
<sergio_rbb> que irc me aconsejais en el que haya mas español?
<arp-> red hispana
<sergio_rbb> gracias
<hunk> arp, ya, unicamente me lista esa libreria
<hunk> y no es un enlace
<arp-> sergio_rbb: irc.redhispana.org
<hunk> el error se dio despues de que mande a imprimir y antes de que la impresora iniciara el trabajo se me desconecto el cpu
<arp-> hunk: actualizaste el kernel?
<hunk> cuando volvi a arrancarla ya no me funciono
<arp-> ok
<sergio_rbb> arp no encuentra el enlace
<arp-> ami me anda bien sergio_rbb
<arp-> eso lo usas desde el cliente irc
<arp-> hunk: generalmente los erroes referidos a symbol's es conflicto de versiones entre librerias
<arp-> hunk:
<arp-> ese error cuando lo da?
<hunk> cuando intento arrancar o reiniciar /etc/init.d/cups
<hunk> porque de hecho no arranca al inicio
<arp-> ok
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> hacelo arranca y luego
<arp-> pone: dmesg
<arp-> y fijate las ultimas lineas
<hunk> de igual manera no puedo acceder por medio del navegador a http://localhost:631
<hunk> ok, me fijo
<arp-> y no..
<arp-> esta caido el servidor de impresion..
<arp-> no te va andar
<sergio_rbb> arp kreo que soy un poco cortito con esto todavia no entendi eso de ke lo usara desde el cliente
<arp-> sergio_rbb: con que programa chateas?
<sergio_rbb> xchat
<hunk> salen muchos errores parecidos a este:
<hunk> [drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 80
<arp-> xchat usas
<arp-> bueno..
<arp-> de la misma manera que conectaste a freenode
<arp-> hacelo al otro servidor
<arp-> hunk: um
<sergio_rbb> yaya pero el caso es que no me sale en la lista
<arp-> habria que ver de purgar el servidor de impresion
<arp-> y reinstalarlo
<arp-> sergio_rbb: agregalo a la lista, es la idea
<arp-> abri la lista y pone agregar
<sergio_rbb> si y alo ice
<sergio_rbb> pero no lo encuentra
<sergio_rbb> nose:S
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> pasame los datos como te quedaron
<arp-> anda diciendome ..
<arp-> igual estoy viendo y hay pocos canales
<arp-> hace unos años atras.. habia mas
<sergio_rbb> aja
<sergio_rbb> pue snose
<sergio_rbb> me salen muchos servidores
<sergio_rbb> pero esactamente el hispano no
<arp-> tenes unernet
<sergio_rbb> no
<arp-> Undernet es una red grande.. hay de muchos paises
<arp-> irc.undernet.org
<gema> irc.irc-hispano.org
<arp-> ami me conecta con el otro que di
<sergio_rbb> cual usas tu
<arp-> este irc
<sergio_rbb> ahora si
<sergio_rbb> yaya muchisimas gracias
<gema> http://www.irc-hispano.es/ayuda/usuario/35-servidores
<sergio_rbb> ya le coji el tranquillo a esto
<sergio_rbb> muchas gracias
<arp-> ok
<hunk> arp- y como purgo el servidor de impresiones?
<arp-> sudo apt-get purge cups
<hunk> eso eliminara el paquete cups no?
<arp-> se
<arp-> lo purga incluso
<arp-> luego lo volves a instalar
<arp-> no garantiza que se arregle
<arp-> pero es como resetear ese repo
<hunk> ok, no queria llegar a esas instancias, pero dado el caso creo podria ser la mejor opcion
<arp-> y we
<arp-> cuestion de probar
<hunk> si, ya hice de todo, pense incluso era algun error en la interface lo
<hunk> pero no
<arp-> ok
<hunk> gracias arp-
<hunk> lo probare maniana, ahorita ya estoy muy cansado
<arp-> ok
<hunk> lo malo es que necesitaba imprimir un trabajo de la escuela, a buena hora me falla
<arp-> y bueno
<hunk> jajajaja
<hunk> gracias
<arp-> intenta levantar el servicio
<arp-> si ya termino de quitarlo
<arp-> sudo apt-get install cups
<hunk> ok
<arp-> y luego levantalo
<arp-> va.. capas lo inicia solo y todo
<arp-> suele hacerlo..
<ubuntu__> hola, que tal, alguien por acà que me ayude con gparted?
<arp-> ?
<ubuntu__> conoces el gparted arp?
<arp-> sep
<ubuntu__> resulta que estaba cambiando el tamaño de una particion, y por desgracia, se bloqueó el equipo, asi que lo reinicié, y aparece un error que no me permite comenzar la tarea de nuevo, entonces dje que hiciera una revision de disco, todo sale bien, como el pc en que lo hago es un windows, deje que hiciera el chdisk, pero no terminó nunca de hacerlo, estoy desde el cd live de ubuntu
<arp-> um
<arp-> desde el live cd hace un fsck al disco de linux
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> dime
<ubuntu__> nunca he usado el fsck
<arp-> ok
<ubuntu__> debo hacerlo con alguna sintaxis especial?
<arp-> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<arp-> para empezar
<ubuntu__> me da la informacion de cada una de las particiones
<ubuntu__> quiero aclararte algo
<ubuntu__> este pc no tiene linux, solo windows, una particion de sistema, y otra de datos
<arp-> ok
<ubuntu__> es que no es el mio jeje
<arp-> y entonces
<arp-> para que usabas gparted
<arp-> ?
<ubuntu__> porque es mas facil ara particionar, necesitaba cambiar el tamaño del disco de sistema
<ubuntu__> tenia muy poco espacio, y me pidio que a ayudara, mi amiga, entonces use el cd live para el gparted
<arp-> ah ok
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> copiame la salida de fdsik
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> aca?
<ubuntu__> o en pastebin
<arp-> se
<arp-> aca
<arp-> total es poco
<ubuntu__> Disco /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<ubuntu__> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 38913 cilindros
<ubuntu__> Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ubuntu__> Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ubuntu__> Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ubuntu__> Identificador de disco: 0x000d8d9a
<arp-> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<arp-> decime cuantas te salen
<ubuntu__> soloe stas dos
<ubuntu__> me estas leyendo?
<arp-> sep
<arp-> pero te caiste
<arp-> ys e corto el texto
<arp-> sda1 y sda2 tenes
<arp-> ?
<ubuntu__> /dev/sda1   *           1        2550    20481851    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu__> /dev/sda2            2551       38914   292085760    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu__> si
<arp-> bien
<ubuntu__> solo esas dos tengo
<arp-> hace lo siguiente
<ubuntu__> el daño al parecer quedo en sda2
<arp-> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<arp-> luego
<arp-> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2
<ubuntu__> y eso es para que?
<arp-> eso verifica las particiones ntfs..
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> ene sas ando
<arp-> ok
<ubuntu__> Fue procesada totalmente y correctamente la 1
<ubuntu__> voy para la 2
<arp-> ok
<ubuntu__> igual
<arp-> que windows tenes?
<ubuntu__> w 7
<arp-> ok
<arp-> podes arrancar con el CD de windows
<arp-> arrancar la instalacion.. vas a repara
<ubuntu__> no lo tengo aca
<arp-> iniciar una Consola
<ubuntu__> pero es que el problema está en la particio 2, que es la de datos
<arp-> y de ahi corres chkdsk por cada particione
<ubuntu__> cuando se bloqueó, estaba redimesionando la particion 2, y moviendo el punto de arranque
<arp-> u so
<arp-> y si
<arp-> es probable que alla un error de asignacion en el tamaño
<ubuntu__> al parecer lods archivos siguen ahi, no se han perdido
<arp-> ubuntu__:
<arp-> termino el ntfsfix?
<ubuntu__> si, probablemente, o seguro cuando se bloqueó, surgió el error en los sectores
<ubuntu__> si
<arp-> ok
<arp-> podes ver la particion 2
<arp-> desde el live?
<ubuntu__> si, claro
<arp-> ok
<arp-> ok
<ubuntu__> elotro asunto es que n pedo reinstalar, tengo archivos de mas de 20 gigas
<arp-> ok
<ubuntu__> y no tengo dd externo
<arp-> proba volver a iniciar windows
<ubuntu__> ya
<arp-> cuando empieze chkdsk
<arp-> lo cortas
<arp-> y haces que arranque
<arp-> directamente
<ubuntu__> comienza a decirme que reparando los arcivos de registro tal... una chorrera enorme
<ubuntu__> mas de 3 horas llevaba en eso
<arp-> ah
<arp-> se te dañaron archivos
<arp-> :S
<ubuntu__> no
<ubuntu__> los veo en live bien
<arp-> si
<arp-> vos los ves bien..
<arp-> pero windows no
<arp-> ahaha
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> prueba reiniciar
<arp-> apreta F8
<arp-> y arranca Solo Simbolo de sistema
<arp-> y de ahi corres chkdsk /F d:
<ubuntu__> enlive?
<arp-> no
<ubuntu__> eso lo puedo hacer aqui? sin reiniciar?
<arp-> antes de que cargue windows
<Andurino> hola buenas, alguien tiene conocimientos sobre php (tengo una duda tonta, que me surge al leer un cogido, veo un % y no recuerdo que hace exactamente (no es una operación matemática)
<arp-> #php-es
<Andurino> gracias
<redcat> hola buenas
<HorD> y si... (?)
<HorD> buenas!
<fosco_> si
<jkarlos> hola, alguien ha podido hacer funcionar el system monitor extension de gnome3?
<JRamirez696> HOLA...
<JRamirez696> una pregunta... Existe algo similar para linux al terminal server?? o por lo menos que desde varios computadores varios usuarios puedan conectarse a el navegador de linux? en modo grafico?
<Tiffon> el entorno grafico te da esa opcion automaticamente, busca informacion sobre xdmcp
<Tiffon> y tedices si te puede ser util
<Tiffon> tedices = decides buf como estoy con el teclado
<LuxRDR> buen dia, tengo un problema, tengo un servidor squid como hago para conectar un equipo que esta fuera de la red (equipo de la casa) y abrir una pagina https que solo abre a traves de este servidor?
<LuxRDR> como puedo configurar mi squid
<LuxRDR> ayudenme
<LuxRDR> gracias
<JRamirez696> similar a teminal server en linux... que es mejor... xdmcp, freenx.... o existe algo mejor? solo quiero publicar un navegador web... no todo el sistema grafico... que me recomiendan?
<LuxRDR> buen dia, tengo un problema, tengo un servidor squid como hago para conectar un equipo que esta fuera de la red (equipo de la casa) y abrir una pagina https que solo abre a traves de este servidor?
<ces88> hola!! tengo win xp y ubuntu actualizado. en el administrador de arranque he puesto que si no doy a ninguna tecla en 10sec comience win xq pero sin embargo siempre inicia con ubuntu. como puedo solucionarlo? gracias!
<Barcel0> hola todos!...
<Barcel0> alguno usa Slim?
<bnalohim> hola todos, tengo un problema con la red... me funcionaba con ubuntu 9.04 y ahora instale el 11.04 y ya no funciona
<mrkcc> alguien pude indicarme o darle algun link de como cambiar idioma español pgadmin, ya que no me funciono el modo gráfico
<ivedci89> uh... a mi me paso lo mismo con dolphin en ubuntu...
<mrkcc> donde encuentro archivo de configuración pgadmin
<ivedci89> hola, si yo tengo ubuntu-one en dos pcs... y en una elimino un archivo de /home/user/ubuntu-one/archivo.odt   se elimina tambien de la otra computadora?
<mrkcc> pues yo creo que si ivedci89
<ivedci89> uhhhh
<gnome-terminal> Creo que no.
<ivedci89> perdi todo un TP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<mrkcc> ???
<mrkcc> no entendi que es TP
<ivedci89> trabajo practico de C++
<Tiffon> igual tiene un unico home compartido en los dos pcs
<Tiffon> xD
<ivedci89> en las papeleras no me figura y en las carpetas ubuntu-one desaparecio...
<Tiffon> no se nfs/shfs/samba o similares xD
<ivedci89> yo lo elimine de la notebook esta pensando que en ivedci89-desktop estaria...
<mrkcc> deberia estar papelera
<ivedci89> pero a esta papelera la vacie..
<gnome-terminal> tsh
<ivedci89> tiene papelera ubuntuone?
<gnome-terminal> ¬¬
<ivedci89> claro... si hay modo de recuperar un archivo asi
<ivedci89> eliminado
<Tiffon> ok ok que no lo lei bien, se refiere a ubuntu-one, me tendre que poner gafas xD
<mrkcc> fatal
<ivedci89> si claro... pero bue... ya esta perdido
<ivedci89> ufaaaa
<ivedci89> todo hacer de nuevo... bueno, al menos conservo los marcadores e historiales web
<ivedci89> saludos
<mrkcc> bye
<pedro> hola
<Renkor> hola?:)
<xangua> Renkor: si quieres probar 11.10 lo puedes hacer tu mismo
<xangua> !ubuntu+1
<kubot> $curDevelLong is the codename for Ubuntu $curDevelNum - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<xangua> mmm tonto bot :S
<Renkor> xangua
<Renkor> a que viene eso?
<Renkor> estoy en ella en estos instantes
<m4v> !ubuntu+1: Oneric es el nombre clave de Ubuntu 11.10 - Soporte solo en ingles en #ubuntu+1
<kubot> Recordaré 'ubuntu+1'.
<abuelosamor> hola mi rey como estas,te amo,abuelita...
<fzeta> iep! buenas;)
<abuelosamor> hola jose,
<nowy> hola
<EXio> Nos vemos! :D
<nowy> Una cuestión: ¿es posible que no pueda reconocer mi camara-usb en Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, debido a VirtualBox(WinXp), ya que este si consigue activar y desactivarla???
<cousteau> nowy, hay programas que "retienen" la cámara e impiden que otros programas la vean... creo
<nowy> es que necesito hablar con la family, y no se que ha pasado que no me la reconoce, la veo con un lsusb, pero gs-streamer ya no la ve..ni skype, Ekiga sólo el micro que trae...:_(
<smok> buenas
<smok> com puedo modificar un archivo dentro de un tar.gz
<smok> sin llegar a descom,primirlo
<chanpul> tengo un problema
<chanpul> hace algun tiempo instale nmap y metasploit framework3
<chanpul> quiero saber como actualizo mi metasploit
<mimecar> depende de como lo instalaras...
<chanpul> ya lo tengo instalado
<chanpul> solo quiero actualizarlo
<fcce> buenas quisiera saber si hay para ubuntu algun programita tan util como este Free DVD Decrypter
<smok> chanpul, msfupdate
<chanpul> Smok eso lo escribo en la consola, en la direcion de la instalacion de mi petasploit
<chanpul> metasploit
<smok> chanpul, pon en consola como root o sudo, msf (yaprieta tabulador, veras todo lo que puedes ejecutar de metasploit
<chanpul> ok esta bien
<smok> alguien sabe como hacer con k3b, cola de cds?
<chanpul> ya estoy actualizando
<chanpul> gracias
<chanpul> msfupdate
<smok> es decir, iamginar que me quiero hacer unos cd indie, house, etc, y pongo 60 canciones en el programa, k3b, me dice que supero el linmite, no se le puede ahcer, que divida el proceso y cuando grabe un cd, m epida otro?
<fcce> k3b puede hacer en ubuntu lo que puede hacer este programa Free DVD Decrypter?
<smok> chanpul, sip ;)
<smok> fcce, no use ese programa :S
<fcce> smok, por que? cual es la razon para ello?
<smok> fcce, xD nunca lo necesite asta el momento
<fcce> pero yo si tengo que extraer videos en dvd para pasarlostodos a mi pen de 32 gb
<smok> fcce, k3b tambien lo ahce
<smok> pero es cuestion de gustos
<smok> de todas formas yo siempre fui de gnome y ahora me pase a kde, asi k tampoco se los pros y contras de lso programas de kde, por ahora, todo me gusta mas xD
<smok> el 4.1
<smok> el 3.5 lo odiaba xD
<fcce> si pero k3b solo reconoceria en todo caso un titulo grabado de ese dvd y no todos, acidrip en ubuntu se comporta del mismo modo
<fcce> si quieres editar videos y jugar debes usar windows  y ubuntu usarlo en todo caso para meterte en los sitios mas peligrosos de la internet ya que es inmune a los virus o al menos es el mas inmune de los os conocidos
<smok> fcce, inmune no es, xD, pero hay menos virus
<smok> fcce, para editar estube probandoprogramas de edicion de video y son un chusta
<smok> se te traba relentiza todo, y luego el audio se te va pa donde kiere, en fin, para editar videos, yo sigo usando windows emulado
<fcce> smok, si seguramente Free DVD Decrypter que es compatible con windows 98 funcionara lo mas seguro con wine , si no fuera por wine linux seria un os mas descafeinado
<smok> me voy, un palcer
<fcce> bye
<chanpul> dale te cuidas
<fzeta> see you later!!
<Tarin> hola a todos
<Exio> hola Tarin
<Tarin> Que se cuenta
<Exio> nada?
<Exio> jaja
<Tarin> yo estoy tratando de ver como conectar 2 netbooks
 * unknow Saludos!
<Tarin> Perdón se que el programa se llama "classrom control" lo quiero buscar con apt-cache y no lo encuentro
<Tarin> ¿Alguien sabe como podría hacerlo?
<Tarin> Saludos
<unknow> Tarin, Saludos! Si conoces el nombre del programa puedes instalarlo así: sudo aptitude-install "nombre del programa"
<Tarin> ok gracias
<dannyLopez> jai ebribadi
<Gleim> Buenas, quería consultar algo. A la hora de iniciar, antes de que me aparezca el grub, me aparece el mensaje error: not assignment, aunque luego me cargue el grub con total normalidad.
<Ignacio> hola!
<Ignacio> Tengo una consulta
<Ignacio> Aquí en Uruguay me daran una laptop. Y me dijeron( No se si esta bien el nombre ) Que traían ubuntu ts
<Ignacio> Alguien sabe algo sobre el / Ubuntu-TS /
<m4v> será Ubuntu LTS
<dannyLopez> !lts Ignacio
<kubot> Ignacio: LTS significa Long Term Support (Soporte de larga duración). Las versiones LTS de Ubuntu serán soportadas por 3 años en el escritorio, y 5 años en el servidor. La versión LTS actual de Ubuntu es !lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Ignacio> m4v: si sabes algo
<Ignacio> m4v:  enviame une mail con informacion a nachoel01@gmail.com - Saludos -
<xangua> .........
<dannyLopez> xD
<m4v> ???
<Gleim> ¿Alguien tiene idea?
<m4v> Gleim: no tengo ni idea, más detalles no tenés? puede ser algo del BIOS si aparece antes del grub
<Gleim> Ni idea, en BIOS no he tocado nada. Estoy por desinstalar grub y volverlo a instalar, a ver si al generarme de nuevo los archivos se arregla.
<Abad__> ¡alguien quiere echar una mano a un novato Ubuntu 11.04?
<Abad__> La opción apagar del desktop no funciona. Necesito saber donde porras está el fichero oportuno para modificarlo. Hibernar si funciona. Tengo que apagar el ordenador en consola con shutdown now
<Abad__> ¡Qué barbaridad! Tantas contestaciones :(
<Abad__> Abrumado estoy :)
<m4v> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, ver !coc
<Abad__> Muchas gracias a los voluntarios. Me espero :)
<m4v> Abad__: si nadie contesta es normalmente porque nadie sabe. Honestamente no tengo idea porque no podés apagar la pc normalmente, es raro eso.
<Linutauro> Buenas, desearía me ayudaran con el siguiente problema...
<Abad__> m4v: muchas gracias!! Me interesaría saber que archivo contiene el script de apagar el ordenador o en que carpeta están esos scripts
<m4v> no creo que sea un script...
<Linutauro> eSTOY TRATANDO DE INSTALAR EL PROGRAMA  epanet pero al ejecutar make. me sale los siguietes errores:
<Abad__> m4v: algo hay, al apagar el en desktop sale momentáneamente una ventana que pone el scrip que se está ejecutando. Es tan rápida que no la veo...
<Linutauro> make[2]: se sale del directorio «/home/rafael/Descargas/epanet/src»
<Linutauro> make[2]: se ingresa al directorio epanet»
<Linutauro> make[2]: se sale del directorio /epanet»
<Linutauro> make[1]: se sale del directorio «/epanet»
<Linutauro> que prodra ser?
<m4v> Abad__: que Ubuntu estas usando
<alfplayer> Linutauro: no es un error
<Abad__> m4v: Ubuntu 11.04, Unity creo que se llama el desktop
<alfplayer> es que el programa make recorre varios directorios
<Linutauro> QUe es entonces
<alfplayer> lo que he dicho
<Linutauro> ok entonces prosigo con make install?
<alfplayer> sabes que idealmente se instalan los programas de los repositorios, verdad?
<alfplayer> si no está en repositorios con archivos de paquetes
<Abad__> m4v: lo siento, programo en varios idiomas windows :(       . Fui administrador de Unix hace 25 años!!!!!! vuelvo y hay cosas muy nuevas!  Joer!!!!!!!!! no se donde porras están los directorios de Unix!!!!!!
<alfplayer> y como última opción con make
<alfplayer> sabes eso?
<Linutauro> si claro alfplayer
<Linutauro> ese programa no esta en los repositorios es EPANET
<alfplayer> no conozco ese programa
<alfplayer> lo ideal es ver las instrucciones de instalación que pueden estar en un archivo o en la web
<Linutauro> es uno de simulacion de sistemas hidraulicos
<Linutauro> ok muchas gracias alfplayer
<alfplayer> aunque normalmente después de make se puede ejecutar make install para instalar al sistema
<m4v> Abad__: 25 años es mucho tiempo, Linux no existía.
<alfplayer> puedes conservar el directorio compilado para después ejecutar make uninstall
<alfplayer> si es que uninstall está disponible
<Abad__> jeje. Si existía. Te lo digo yo.... que tengo 58 años. Era UNIX, no exitía Linux. Unix data de los años 60......Eso sí, era bastante diferente. Sólo consola. Como administrdaor sólo daba de
<Abad__> alta usuarios y fomateaba diskettes de 160 Mb
<alfplayer> Abad__: interesante
<Abad__> Qué tiepos, no?
<Abad__> Pues sí. Mi primer programa lo hice en Fortran en un HP de 49kb
<Abad__> Con tarjetas perforadas, claro
<alfplayer> pensar que Fortran sigue vivo
<Abad__> 49 Kb de memoria central = RAM de ahora
<alfplayer> lo ideal sería buscar entender por qué falla, puedes buscar en la web, es lo que yo haría
<Abad__> Ahora qu ehe vuelto a enredar con Unix, he visto que hay Fortran en cuanto arregle las bobadas iniciales de Linux me voy a poner un entorno de programación en Fortran, jeje
<alfplayer> je
<Abad__> es que no se ni por donde empezar! Según la filosofía Linux, todo está en archivos. Así que, cuando le doy a apagar en el Unity (creo que se llama así) tiene que ejecutar un scrip
<Abad__> me aburro de buscar.... pero funciona así
<m4v> Abad__: el botón de power funciona?
<Abad__> ¿qué cosa es el botón de power? ¿Te recieres al botón físico del PC?
<m4v> Abad__: no creo que sea así de simple
<Abad__> el PC apaga bien en consola con shutdown now -P
<alfplayer> en general no es así de simple
<m4v> si, normalmente si lo presionas te pregunta si deseas apagar la pc (en las pcs nuevas ATX)
<alfplayer> por ejemplo se implementa permisos de apagado con policykit
<Abad__> bueno, pues no se. En Windows llama a una API que apaga
<Abad__> parece que el problema es un bug de Ubuntu 11.04. Le di una vez a hibernar o algo así y luego apagué "a lo bestia" el ordenador.
<m4v> busqué, pero no encontré.
<alfplayer> yo buscaría algo como "natty poweroff unity"
<m4v> que motherboard es?
<Abad__> No tiene qu ever la motherboard. Evidentemente, sigue en ese ordenata Windos 7, Xp y todos apagan bien.
<alfplayer> si funciona hibernar sería raro que influya el hardware
<alfplayer> a veces falla linux con ACPI
<m4v> Abad__: que tiene que ver Windows?
<Abad__> No influye el hardware. Es la "eme" del script o similar que se ejecuta al apagar. Se ha fastidiado
<Abad__> en otro caso tampoco apagaría con shutdown now -P
<alfplayer> no hay un solo script
<m4v> olvidate del script, no existe.
<alfplayer> y probablemente no sea un script
<Abad__> evidentemente con shutdown now para Linux pero no apaga el PC
<Abad__> para = detiene
<m4v> probablemente haya algo mal con el administrador de energía con eso mother, que se yo, si no me ayudas a que te ayude que caso tiene.
<Abad__> Pues si no existe un script, tiene qu existir un programa compilado en C o lo que sea. Algo se tiene que ejecutar....
<alfplayer> obvio :)
<Abad__> que equivalga a en consola shutdown now -P
<Abad__> a ver: no puede ser de la placa base. Apaga en Windows y el Linux
<m4v> que mother estas usando? el problema que tienes es muy raro.
<m4v> Windows no tiene nada que ver con Linux, no te enseñaron eso?
<Abad__> sí, me enseñaron que todos los ordenadores usan programas en C. Java scripts o lo que sea
<Abad__> siempre que le das a "algo" se ejecuta un programa
<Abad__> y si el hardware funciona el Windos funciona en Linux
<alfplayer> lo más fácil sería buscar en la web
<alfplayer> lo del hardware no es siempre así
<m4v> los mother nuevos el apagado es controlado por el  software, si el mother tiene un BIOS que no se lleva bien con Linux va a fallar, y funcionar con Windows.
<Abad__> el asunto es qu ese ha fastidiado "algo" de Ubuntu
<m4v> pregunto una ves más, que mother estas usando?
<m4v> vez*
<Abad__> Ya ha funcionado bien el apagar. Ha sido al hacer una "pirulada"
<m4v> ok, si no querés que te ayude hago otra cosa.
<Abad__> joer! me tengo que salir a Windows para buscarla. ¡No se buscarla en Linux:(
<m4v> sudo lshw -class system
<Abad__> un momento, gracias :)
<m4v> en product: o algo así debe estar el modelo
<Abad__> está pensando.... :)
<Abad__> fcrrl@LIN-FCM:~$ sudo lshw -class system
<Abad__> lin-fcm
<Abad__>     description: Desktop Computer
<Abad__>     version: 110
<Abad__>     width: 32 bits
<Abad__>     capabilities: smbios-2.5 dmi-2.5 smp-1.4 smp
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-06
<m4v> !paste Abad__
<kubot> Abad__: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Abad__> he encontrado algo en /apps/gnome-power-manager
<Abad__> voy a ver si veo algo en ese directorio....
<m4v> Abad__: no parece indicar el mother que tenés, podés hacer "sudo lshw" solo y ver si de todo lo que tira hay algo que se parece al modelo de tu mother
<Abad__> ese comado da unas 5 páginas de salida, jeje. Voy a ver que veo....
<Abad__> description: Motherboard
<Abad__>        product: MS-7238
<Abad__>        vendor: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD
<Abad__> vendor: American Megatrends Inc.
<Abad__> luego viene la descripción de las CPU's cache's, etc...
<Abad__> bancos de memoria... PCI ... etc.
<Abad__> joer!... dysplay... discos... multimdia.... lo dice todo, jeje
<Abad__> rom, filesystem...
<m4v> bleh, tengo problemas con el DNS, no puedo buscar nada.
<Abad__> me pasó lo mismo hace poco. CXambié a los DNS's de ONO
<Abad__> antes usaba 80.58.61.250 y 80.58.61.254 y dejaron de funcionar!
<Abad__> son de Telefónica
<Abad__> así que cambié a los de Ono
<xangua> mejor usa opendns ;)
<Abad__> ya estamos! ¿Dónde porras están esos DNS's)
<Abad__> voy a mirar en Google ( o si me dicen otro buscador.... hace mil años usaba www.astalavista.com, jeje)
<Abad__> ya vi http://www.opendns.com/ ¿Qué porras tiene esa página? Hay que leer lo que dice? Me esperaba un par de DNS's que funcionaran :(
<Abad__> jeje
<Abad__> ya los encontré!
<Abad__> 208.67.222.222 y el otro...
<Abad__> los apunto para l apróxima :)
<Abad__> Bueno, cada vez que se da a un botón, se hace clic o similar... en Windows y en Logroño, se ejecuta un programa, script o como se le quiera llamar
<Abad__> si alguien sabe que programa se ejecuta al darlñe a "apagar" en Ubunto, que ponga un email a fcrrl@yahoo.com
<Abad__> Gracias a todos
<Abad__> Buenas noches
<dzup> lo unico que le van a poner es una buena incripcion a esos siteos de spam gay
<m4v> si, ya te mando la solución.
<dzup> m4v: hay te dejo encargado la solucion, si noes mucha molestia despues que te enfades de dar soporte en el canal, a ver si tienes tiempo y le mandas un email con un script para eso que pidio :p
<alcon> hola a todos alguin sabe como qactivar el sonido en ubuntu 11.04
<alcon> es que no se que paso que ya no puedo oir musica ni nada y mis bocinas si sirven y en otra cuanta de ubuntu si hay sonido y en la mia no
<alcon> y eso que tengo al maximo el volumen
<maga> hola tengo un problema con un servidor en ubuntu, lo he instalado desde cero pero el modem no hay forma de que le asigne una dirección IP al server vía DHCP
<maga> He revisado la configuración del Modem y al parecer está todo bien, pero no logro hacer que le asigne la IP al servidor
<maga> hola tengo un problema con un servidor en ubuntu, lo he instalado desde cero pero el modem no hay forma de que le asigne una dirección IP al server vía DHCP
<maga>   He revisado la configuración del Modem y al parecer está todo bien, pero no logro hacer que le asigne la IP al servido
<maga> hola tengo un problema con un servidor en ubuntu, lo he instalado desde cero pero el modem no hay forma de que le asigne una dirección IP al server vía DHCP
<maga>   He revisado la configuración del Modem y al parecer está todo bien, pero no logro hacer que le asigne la IP al servidor
<maga> hola
<alfplayer> puedes probar ejecutando manualmente el cliente dhcp
<fede> hola, alguien sabe como activar opengl en photoshop usando wine?
<fede> naides?
<nevopross> holla
<fede> holla :)
<Juanisimo> hi
 * unknow Saludos!
<idroj07> porque tengo parones en todos los videos que veo streaming(menos youtube)? (tengo xubuntu) driver d la tarjeta grafica "vesa".
<m4v> no habíamos cambiado eso a nvidia?
<idroj07> si pero acabo de cambiarla a vesa para ver si se veian bien , pero van igual...
<idroj07> pf q desesperación
<m4v> con vesa no va a ir a ningún lado...
<m4v> tenés que usar el driver de nvidia
<idroj07> okok..pero parece q algo falla
<idroj07> no seria mejor q me instalara el ubuntu ? en vez del xubuntu??
<idroj07> alomejor es mas estable
<m4v> es lo mismo
<idroj07> voy a reiniciar con driver, nvidia haber si se ha arreglado..xcasualidad
<idroj07> a pues vaya.. ahora e ido a cambiarla y resulta q no he guardado los cambios sigue estando en nvidia
<idroj07> no se te ocurre alguna solucion?, alomejor es actualizar el flash player o algo asi..
<m4v> no se realmente, si estas con el driver de nvidia no se me ocurre que más puede ser. Flash nunca tubo buena fama en linux, que PC tenés?
<idroj07> dond se mira?
<m4v> idroj07: lo siento, tengo que irme a dormir, en otro momento.
<idroj07> ok dw no es urgente ya nos vemos, buenas nochees!
<necronav1> Ubunturos con cuanto arranca el xubuntu y el fluxbuntu.,
 * unknow Todo Yo.
<chilicuil> imagino que con 256 MB de ram necronav1
<Triviox> Buenas gente, estoy tratando de instalar Skype en Ubuntu 11.04 x64... probé con la versión del centro de software y bajando el .deb desde la pág de skype... Instala, pero no se ejecuta; y si trato de ejecutarlo desde la terminal sale lo siguiente:
<Triviox> triviox@Dharma:~$ skype    skype: error while loading shared libraries: libaudio.so.2: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64  ... Alguna idea? Gracias!!!!
<necronav1> Que tal esta esa distro ultimamente. Mira pero el instalador  de software jala bastante ram no apto para maquinas modestas en recursos.
<chepecarlos> como se instala Xen
<darkgod> hola amigos que tal?
<darkgod> alguien sabe si se puede pasar Hardinfo a español?
<darkgod> hay alguien ahi?
<chepecarlos> creo que no
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo hago para decirle a amule que comparta los subdirectorios de tooooda mi carpeta Música ????
<robert__> hola    necesito ayuda,,  no purdo ver videos de youtube en firefox   necesito instalarr algo''
<gnome-terminal> ¬¬
<gnome-terminal> escribe en la consola:
<gnome-terminal> sudo apt-get install flasplugin-installer
<aguitel> flashplugin-installer
<gnome-terminal> Ups le faltaba una H :P
<gnome-terminal> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<TECHNICAL> .canta
<Nemo-II> buenos dias
<Chungo> buenas
<Nemo-II> para abrir un fichero de linux y poder leerlo en win vista , alguien sabe como?
<robert__> nada  instale y sigue ihgual
<Chungo> Nemo-II: cualo?
<Chungo> o que propiedades tiene?
<gnome-terminal> No savia nada de eso, osea si comprimir algun archivo luego abrirlo en el viejo windows se negaria en abrir el archivo?
<jose> buenas tardes. tengo un problema con screenlets, mas concretamente con infopanel... alguien podria ayudarme? el problema es el siguiente:
<jose> instalo todo como dicen en cualquier pag. pero cuando ejecuto el infopanel parece que va a cargar pero se queda el espacio que va a ocupar transparente, no se si me explico... todo ese espacio estaria el infopanel pero no lo veo
<cesar-pc> hola, por favor, necesito instalar una impresora de red canon pixma ip1800 pero no es reconocida por mi sistema ubuntu
<azazl> buenas tardes a todxs
<azazl> qué software se puede utilizar en ubuntu server para saber que hace un usuario que accede a internet a traves de mi servidor?
<azazl> lo que quiero averiguar son paginas que visita, nombres de usuario, contraseñas, etc..
<chilicuil> azazl: contraseñas, mmmm, si cifra su conexion (https) no creo que puedas verlas tan facilmente, para el resto, puedes instalar un visor de logs, dependiendo de como estes permitiendo el trafico a traves de tu maquina, http://www.squid-cache.org/Scripts/
<azazl> gracias chilicuil voy a leer lo que viene en tu enlace
<chilicuil> azazl: de nada, espero que sirva de algo
<jkarlos> hola alguien tiene gnome3 instalado en ubuntu ?
<gnome-terminal> Yooo...
<gnome-terminal> no lol :D
<jkarlos> necesito restaurar el archivo gnome-shell.css
<jkarlos> lo modifique y parece q sin quere cambiae algo q no debi
<smok>  wenas, tengo un problema con las aplicaciones k3b y amarok
<smok> no puedo ver los wma en busqueda de ficheros, pero si los puedo reproducir
<smok> pero si busco con el programa por las carpetas, los wmv, estos no aparecen
<smok> tambien estoy buscando uns sitema de descargar la msuica de youtube atraves del amarok
<smok> habia algo parecido el autotorrent, pero no funcioan en versiones 2.0 en adelante de amarok
<smok> escribi en el canal amarok, pero no hacen ni caso
<smok> si alguien me peude guiar un poco lo agradeceria, llevo toda la tarde buscando por internet
<AzoteLogiko_> hola smok
<AzoteLogiko_> lo que propones es muy facil. solo necesitas el firefox y bajarte un complemento
<aguitel> smok, pude ser que esos archivo esten en algun directorio oculto ./algo
<AzoteLogiko_> llamado DownloadHelper
<smok> si conozco el complemento
<smok> pero trabajo en eventos
<jkarlos> alguien que me pueda pasar una copia del archivo gnome-shell.css?
<smok> y con amarok he hecho un abase de datos, que nos permita grabar las canciones que necesitemos etc
<smok> y nos gustaria que atraves de el se pudieran descargar
<AzoteLogiko_> vaya, en eso no te puedo ayudar. lo siento
<smok> la funcion videoclip, no nos reproduce video, pero  com veo que esta al posibilidad de ver youtube atraves de amarok, m preguntaba si se podrian descargar
<smok> amaroktube, tampoco funciona en amarok 2.x
<AzoteLogiko_> jkarlos, yo tengo el gnome-shell.desktop  ... no se si te servira
<azazl> con jdownloader tambien puedes descargar musica de youtube, y Tucan es otr buena eleccion
<smok> los conozco
<smok> pero busco algo con amarok
<smok> estoy planteandome intentar hacer un scrip para amarok
<a13jo> buenas
<a13jo> necesito ayuda, quiero recuperar el grub de mi 10.04
<a13jo> algun software para recuperar que no sea un live cd?
<AzoteLogiko_> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/os /dev/sda
<AzoteLogiko_> en donde se monto la particion de tu ubuntu?
<AzoteLogiko_> si no la montaste .. sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu ; sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/ubuntu
<a13jo> no tengo idea, soy noob en esto, tenia un espacio sin particion, le di formato y se fue el grub
<AzoteLogiko_> ahora tu ubuntu en ves de /media/os como esta en el ejemplo seria /media/ubuntu
<AzoteLogiko_> ah .... ostras
<a13jo> por eso quiero un software que haga eso, encontre uno llamado recatux
<AzoteLogiko_> estas dentro de ese ubuntu 10.04 o no puedes acceder a el?
<a13jo> no puedo ingresar
<AzoteLogiko_> comprendo ..
<a13jo> solo entro directamente a os de windows
<AzoteLogiko_> te sugiero la opcion del livecd
<a13jo> gracias, voy a investigar sobre el live, saludos
<AzoteLogiko_> byee
<toplop> hola estoy instalando un servidor tomcat apache alguien me ayuda
<nowy> Buenas...
<Hjonthn> Richard Matthew Stallman - Posadas Misiones Argentina en vivo a las 16.00 hs argentina http://justin.tv/cconocimiento
<azazl> hola
<azazl_> Se puede mandar desde Ubuntu Studio un mensaje a traves de mi red local a un terminal windows?
<azazl_> tambien conectado a mi red local?
<azazl_> tambien conectado a mi red local!
<fzeta> iep!!
<nowy> alguen tiene insalado HEESE?
<nowy> CHEESE
<xangua> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<smok> alguien sabe si se peude integrar firefox a amrok
<smok> ara que salga en el medio, como wikipedia, etc
<toplop> ... alo
<toplop> smok: que quieres hacer?
<cossier> nowy, si lo tengo :-)
<xangua> que no tiene amarok ya un plugin de wikipedia¿
<smok> toplop, queria descargar canciones con amarok desde youtube
<smok> asi que que econtre un MUY buen plugin para ahcerlo
<smok> y querria integarlo dentro de amrok
<smok> y asi hacerlo todo desde ahi
<smok> el plugin es downloadhelper 4.9.5, recomiendo que os lo mireis, por que puedes ir descargando si tener que esperar nada
<mimecar> smok: si la extensión es para firefox, no puedes usarla en amarok
<smok> mimecar, claro, por eso quiero integrar firefox en amarok
<mimecar> en principio no puedes
<smok> de la misma forma que peudes ver videoclis (k ami no me va) y wikipedia, que tenga opcion irefox por asi decirlo
<mimecar> amarok usa webkit para navegar por webs
<mimecar> y firefox usa gecko, son motores diferentes
<toplop> ..mm quieres es generarun integracion entre armok y firefox smok
<toplop> lo mejor es utilizar webkit
<cossier> nowy, :-/
<toplop> alguien sabe de server ??????????????????????????
<smok> toplop, puf ahi ya stoy perdido
<smok> yo kiero firefox por el plugi
<smok> mi mision es descargar audio de youtube con amarok
<toplop> smok tienes un plugin en firefox y lo quieres pasar a armok
<toplop> tienes que hacer un plguin para armok que te coja cada ver que hagas un download
<fij0> hola, alguien sabe si e puede hacer bond modo lacp con diferentes placas ?
<fij0> diferentes modelos y marcas de placas
<cossier> fij0, placas de que ?
<fij0> cossier, placas de red, diferentes modelos / marcas
<Hjonthn> Richard Matthew Stallman - Centro del Conocimiento - Posadas Misiones Argentina en vivo a las 16.00 hs argentina http://justin.tv/cconocimiento
<cossier> fij0, que quieres hacer no me ha quedado claro
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<fij0> cossier, bonding con placas de red, siempre use 2 o 4 de la misma marca / modelo, pero ahora no tengo
<toplop> alguien sabe si nano existe en ubuntu server??
<toplop> !nano
<kubot> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<mimecar> toplop:  si
<mimecar> todos los programas están en ubuntu server
<cossier> fij0, no lo he probado nunca pero posiblemente si
<toplop> mimecar me ayudas a configruar un servidor svn
<toplop> ????????????
<toplop> o subdivision
<mimecar> para subversion solo necesitas crear una carpeta con el repositorio
<mimecar> si quieres poner control de accesos se complica
<toplop> mimecar nesecito que tres usuarios tenga acesso al repositorio pero que solo puedan modificar siertas carpetas
<toplop> es complicado hacer eso?
<mimecar> es entretenido
<mimecar> en la web de subversion tienes los pasos para hacerlo
<toplop> mimecar  mmmm haa!!! haber lo dicho!
<toplop> !subversion
<kubot> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<smok> toplop, como que me coja cada vex que haga un download
<smok> el plugin perfecto, seria no depender de firefox y ver youtube con amarok y que descargue el audio
<toplop> smok crear un pligin que puedas controlar el plugin de firefox o que puedas descargar vidoes
<mimecar> la extensión no está hecha para webkit
<Triviox> por si a alguno le interesa, Stallman en vivo y directo ahora mismo http://es.justin.tv/cconocimiento#/w/1728187472
<smok> mimecar, ntonces ajo y agua no?
<smok> al no ser que programa algo... :S
<smok> tambien estoy buscando hacer 2 cosas mas:
<mimecar> firefox tiene integración con kwallet
<mimecar> pero con amarok no lo se
<smok> la1º si hago una lsita que dure 120 min, al darle a grabar, las separe en 2 proyectos de CD en 60 min
<smok> y que cuando grabe, autogenere un fichero DOC con cada pista
<smok> engo mucha movida por lo que veis xD
<mimecar> eso dependerá de K3B
<mimecar> ¿no puedes usar MP3?
<smok> o que directamente lo hag amarok
<smok> no me sirbe
<smok> los platoos pioner que usamos no llen mp3
<smok> leen*
<mimecar> como mucho k3b te generará un txt
<smok> si programo algo en perl  o python, lo puedo integrar a amrok, o amarok tiene su propio lenguaje
<mimecar> tendrás que programar los KIO slave
<mimecar> que es lo que usa kde en sus programas
<smok> mimecar, ni idea, tocara leer
<mimecar> con eso no se si podrás grabar el cd de audio
<smok> ya tengo un aplet queme graba las listas
<mimecar> ok
<toplop> mimecar yo puedo midificar los archivos conectadome por nautilus como root?
<toplop> *modificar
<mimecar> poder puedes,.... que sea buena idea es diferente
<mimecar> si es un servidor con consola, no tienes nautilus
<toplop> mimecar jajaj creo que no me entendiste pero.... ya lo logre jaja
<toplop> mimecar es nesecario crear lo de apache... para que mis usuarios entren al repositorio?
<toplop> !track
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'track'.
<toplop> kubot para que sierves
<toplop> !leche
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'leche'.
<toplop> !sexo
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'sexo'.
<toplop> !porro
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'porro'.
<arp-> toplop no es un juguete el bot
<toplop> :S me callo
<toplop> m4v: me callo u no molesto kubot
<m4v> :)
<toplop> pero m4v pero el dice cosas muy raras
<jkarlos> hola, alguien me dice el directorio donde se instala java-sun-jdk
<jkarlos> es que estoy instalando netbeans 7 y me dice q no encuentra ningun jdk instalado
<toplop> jkarlos:  /etc/java o /etc/java-e
<toplop> instalao desde Center software Ubuntu jkarlos
<toplop> Alguno sabe como poner permismos que que entre por defecto a un o otra carpeta
<toplop> ??
<corretico_> alguno a configurado RT (Request Tracker 4.0)??
<smok> alguien me ayuda con este script? http://pastebin.com/4qCmxsvw
<smok> me saca el listado por consola, lo que no se decirle, es que en vez de sacarlo por ahi, lo mande a un Word, y lo meta en forma de cuadricula, es decir que cada linea este en un cuadrado
<mimecar> smok: no puedes hacer que lo mande a un doc
<mimecar> en un html sería relativamente sencillo,..
<smok> Mikelevel, entonces que lo mande aun $entrada.txt pro en cuadricula
<smok> o html
<smok> no se ahcerlo
<smok> me he tirado mi media hora haciendo esa tonteria, imagiante
<mimecar> busca las etiquetas de html para hacer una tabla
<mimecar> y "rellena"
<cossier> smok, pq no lo generas como csv separado por comas, luego te podria servir cvstool
<cossier> csvtool *
<smok> cossier, no conozco csvtool
<smok> la mision del script es que genewre una lista en una cuadricula, para tener la caratula por asi deirlo
<smok> una lsita, de las canciones que haya en la carpeta
<cousteau> puedes usar cualquier programa que abra csv, como el openoffice/libreoffice, el gnumeric...
<cousteau> y si no, pues usar tabuladores o espacios
<cossier> smok o mp3report busca por aptitude search mp3
<jorge4> Wenassss...¿¿el msn (Haze) no funciona en el Emphaty?? Uso Ubuntu 8.04
<xangua> jorge4: actualiza a mínimo 8.04
<xangua> digo 10.04 *
<jorge4> es que no puedo...mi pantalla se queda fuera de rango, a partir d ela 9
<jorge4> incluso los livecd
<mimecar> entonces configura bien la tarjeta gráfica
<smok> cossier, lo stoy probando ahora te comento
<mimecar> la 8.04 tendrá actualizaciones de seguridad como mucho
<jorge4> mimecar cuando ejecutas un livecd como configuras la grafica??
<mimecar> instala usando el cd alternate
<jorge4> si desde que selecciono el idioma se queda fuera de rango
<smok> cossier, me sirbe, pero le veo un fallo muy gordo
<smok> de la 1, la lista salta a la 10, 11, y luego salen l numero 2, etc
<smok> o cambio todas
<jorge4> el alternate ? bien..probare. Gracias mimecar ...
<smok> o no se
<mimecar> smok: añade un '0' al número
<smok> mimecar, ya, pero hacerselo a 2000 canciones xD
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> para que quieres el script entonces?
<smok> para hacer las caratulas de CDS
<mimecar> si sabes el número de la canción, añadele un '0'
<smok> mimecar, vale, es de ultimas con un scipt lo hago todo
<smok> otra cosa mala del programa es que me lo hace muy ancho
<smok> y de anchura como maximo, tiene que ser como un CD
<mimecar> ¿has buscado bien en el centro de software que no existan programas que hacen eso?
<smok> estoy con el mp3report
<smok> no he mirado mas, xD, no se que poner
<mimecar> CD cover
<mimecar> o haces una búsqueda en google
<Tukeke> el kernel migro temporalmente a GitHub http://bitelia.com/2011/09/repositorio-kenel-linux-migra
<cossier> smok, yo uso koverartist
<smok> cossier, voy a ver
<smok> cossier, lol, me da error al intentar instalarlo
<cossier> smok, que error ?
 * unknow Saludos!
<idroj07> Alguien sabe si la plataforma "Steam" es compatible con  ubuntu(o xubuntu)?
<fzeta> ta'luegoooo lucaass
<smok> engo problemas al isntalar kover-artist: http://pastebin.com/VukyvD0N
<xangua> que te cuesta instalarlo de los repositorios¿ smok ;)
<smok> xD, ya engo la cabeza chamuscada
<smok> cierto
<unknow> Pregunta: Comando para saber el número de Bus de una tarjeta ram?
<danko> buenas, alguien podria decirme si hay algun software para fusionar archivos que tenga grafica para ubuntu?
<toplop> ....mmm sip habia uno....
<toplop> buscalo por devolperes (Desarrolo) por centro de software
<danko> y bajo que nombre lo busco en ese apartado?
<toplop> danko: ahy uno que se llama kompare
<danko> kompare busque y si encuentra algo mejor comprelo???
<toplop> danko: lo malo es que es para kde
<toplop> .... sip de una
<danko> no hay ningun software para fusionar archivos para ubuntu y que sea facilon de usar?
<danko> acidrip puede fusionar archivos divididos?
<danko> alguien ha usado alguna vez ubuntu a nivel domestico ?
<danko> pues yo debo ser de los poquitos que lo estan intentando
<chilicuil> danko: grafico, no conozco, pero puede fusionarlos usando $ cat archivo1 archivo2 archivo3 > archivo_final # kompare sirve para hacer diferenciales, no creo que eso sea lo que busques
<danko> consola no gracias
<danko> solo acepto la de videojuegos
 * soporte no cree lo que lee
<idroj07> tengo problemas al instalar un archivo .tar.gz, alguien me ayuda?
<danko> idroj07 si buscate un archivo debian y si no lo hay reza reza mucho y que obre el milagro
<idroj07> porque dices eso?
<chilicuil> danko: entonces tal vez te funcione http://www.hjsplit.org/
<danko> porque ubuntu me produce dolor de cabeza ante esos retos
<chilicuil> idroj07: que programa es?
<idroj07> .. pues me lo he bajado softonic.. no creo que sea algo muy complejo si te lo traen en ese formato los d softonic..
<chilicuil> idroj07: los programas en Ubuntu se distribuyen a traves del centro de software, sugiero que busques ahi antes de intentar instalar software por otro medio
<idroj07> wine-doors
 * chilicuil busca por el programa
<idroj07> okei
<idroj07> en el synaptic?
<chilicuil> idroj07: asi es
<idroj07> nada
<idroj07> no aparece
<chilicuil> idroj07: sip, es lo que veo, parece ser un script/programa independiente sin asociacion con wine
<idroj07> como podría instalarlo?
<idroj07> no hay forma alguna con ese archivo tar.gz q tengo?
<chilicuil> idroj07: sip, podrias, tendrias que desempaquetarlo, compilarlo (si es que se puede compilar) y correrlo (e instalarlo)
<idroj07> si lo e desempaquetado
<idroj07> pero no funciona la orden ./configure
<chilicuil> idroj07: sin embargo con programas fuera de los repositorios es mejor tener cuidado, busca un archivo INSTALL o README
<idroj07> los tiene ambos
<idroj07> el readme no dice nada relevante
<idroj07> y el install cosas que no enteindo
<idroj07> entiendo*
<idroj07> t lo envio al pastebin?
<danko> es posible que haya un debian para ese software usa google
<chilicuil> idroj07: si, aunque te adelanto que el software parece estar descontinuado, hay muchas posibilidades de que no funcione
<chilicuil> idroj07: tal vez prefieras usar playonlinux para instalar el software que requieres
<idroj07> http://pastebin.com/63ckfQML
<idroj07> mm.. voy a mirarlo
<danko> idroj07 hay que decir que el software center de ubuntu noo es todo el monte de oregano y te vas aecontrar con programas como vuze o minitube que se instalan pero no funcionan tienes que conseguir el binario de la pagian de origen para que funcionen con eso pongo en evidencia el buen funcionamiento de los repositorios de ubuntu en lo que se refiere a software
<chilicuil> idroj07: mmm, no parece ser tan complicado, $ python setup.py install --prefix=/opt ; # deberia instalarlo en tu sistema, pero te adelanto que probablemente no funcione cuando lo corras
<ZMR> habra/hay alguna forma de poder montar un sharepoint bajo linux? (si ya se, nada que ver, pero estoy ya sin ideas)
<idroj07> no funciona cuando pongo eso
<idroj07> ok voy a instalar  "playonlinux"
<chilicuil> idroj07: que mensaje de error te reporta?
<idroj07> haber que tal
<chilicuil> idroj07: bien
<mosh_> alguien que sepa de dominios y parte correo
<mosh_> con dominio personalizado
<chilicuil> ZMR: que defines como sharepoint?
<ZMR> chilicuil, ms windows sharepoint :P
<idroj07> me daba este error: http://pastebin.com/rqGtf74h
<ivedci89> 49 personas... alguien me puede decir cómo empezar a estudiar programacion sobre linux??? tengo algo de conocimientos en D.O.S y C++ de borland sobre windows pero muy limitado, se sobre algoritmos en C y a penas llegue a archivos.
<chilicuil> ZMR: mmm, bueno, no conozco el programa, pero si conocieramos la funcionalidad tal vez se podria emular, despues de todo ldap y smb funcionan bajo linux :)
<chilicuil> ivedci89: sugiero que comiences con #bash, es muy sencillo
<ivedci89> qué es #bash?? seria el compilador o el lenguaje?
<chilicuil> ivedci89: daba ese problema, porque no tenia todas las dependencias para correr el programa, uno podria intentar instalarlas y volver a correr el programa, en ese caso $ sudo apt-get install orange ; # sin embargo aún preferiria ir con playonlinux
<chilicuil> ivedci89: bash es la linea de comandos, como en msdos, puedes hacer que corran uno detras del otro, asi puedes crear pequeños script que semiautomaticen las tareas de tu sistema
<ivedci89> gracias chilicuil ... ahora bash lo descargo desde centro de software?
<ivedci89> qué lenguaje usa?
<chilicuil> ivedci89: viene instalado, solo abre una consola, el lenguaje es 'shell scripting'
<ivedci89> ya estoy buscando
<chilicuil> ivedci89: sugiero que busques en google un buen tutorial sobre 'programacion en bash'
<ivedci89> mmm no se que mier...es eso jaja.. pero buscaré, gracias por guiarme un poco
<idroj07> okok voy a instalar playonlinux de la siguiente forma mediante consola: http://pastebin.com/a8eepkAM
<chilicuil> ivedci89: luego tal vez, te decidas por ir con python, Ubuntu usa python para algunos de sus programas
<chilicuil> idroj07: bien, supongo que tienes lucid (10.04 en tu sistema)
<ivedci89> y pyton es el lenguaje o el compilador de qué lenguaje?
<chilicuil> ivedci89: python es el lenguaje, y su interprete tambien se llama python, si abres una consola y escribes $ python; #lo veras =)
<ivedci89> gracias!
<chilicuil> ivedci89: de nada
<mosh_> algun sitio que me recomioenden para comprar un dominio y aparte den servicio de email con ese dominio???
<ZMR> chilicuil, el api es 100% propietario, nada que hacer por ese lado
<danko> chilicuil  HJ-Split se puede usar solo para fusionar o unir videos en formato vob?
<andretyn> tambien ha o el anjuta, CC e C++ IDE!!
<andretyn> ivedci89, tambien ha o el anjuta, CC e C++ IDE!!
<mosh_>  algun sitio que me recomioenden para comprar un dominio y aparte
<mosh_>                den servicio de email con ese dominio???
<ivedci89> cómo cómo no entendí!!??
<ivedci89> andretyn:
<chilicuil> mosh_: en mi trabajo usan hostmonster, el soporte es muy bueno y tienen lo que buscas
<mosh_> deja lo checo
<chilicuil> danko: no, deberia funcionar para cualquier clase de archivos
<andretyn> ivedci89, apt-cache search anjuta:)
<mosh_> gracias chilicuil
<danko> chilicuil, ok probare si consigo instalarlo , gracias por tu aporte
<chilicuil> solo para complementar, anjuta es un IDE o (Integrated development enviroment / Entorno integrado de desarrollo), es decir un conjunto de programas que ayudan a programar más rapido, no es en si un lenguaje de programación
<chilicuil> mosh_: suerte
<toplop> me ayudan a configurar un svn
<In-Vent-ive> Buenos Noches/Dias! Alguien disponible para una consulta
<m4v> toplop: el canal es para Ubuntu, pero de todas formas porque un svn?
<m4v> toplop: no probaste usando bzr en launchpad o git en github o gitorious?
<toplop> m4v: estoy montado un svn en un servidor ubuntu... y hago todo el prosedimento que muestra la documentacion de ubuntu y no me muestra por apache nada solo error 5o
<In-Vent-ive> Acaba de Instalar un DEB, pero no encuentro la ubicacion del programa, eso es todo
<toplop> m4v: es un software privativo que se esta construyendo
<m4v> toplop: no conozco realmente como hacer eso, pero es más fácil crearse una cuenta en launchpad o gitorious y tener el repositorio ahí en mi opinion
<m4v> toplop: ah
<m4v> In-Vent-ive: sabés el nombre del ejecutable?
<toplop> m4v: pero launchpad.. e spuro software libr.... y se esta contruyendo el software de una website
<In-Vent-ive> m4v: Gracias, no
<m4v> toplop: y ya entendí, no puedo ayudarte entonces
<toplop> ok m4v vale.. voy asebir luchando con manuales
<In-Vent-ive> m4v:En realidad no puedo llamar por comandos, reviso el archivo DEB..
<toplop> In-Vent-ive lo instalaste por Centro de software ubuntu ?
<m4v> In-Vent-ive: tenés el deb a mano? hacé un "dpkg --listfiles archivo.deb" y fijate cual es el que se instala en /usr/bin o /bin, normalmente ese es el binario ejecutable
<In-Vent-ive> m4v:Gracias voy a chequear
<In-Vent-ive> toptop:thks!
<In-Vent-ive> Cuando lo reviso por gui, me dice que esta instalado
<m4v> In-Vent-ive: ah, me equivoqué usa simplemente el nombre del archivo, sin el .deb (porque dpkg funciona con paquetes ya instalados)
<In-Vent-ive> lol
<In-Vent-ive> bueno bueno
<In-Vent-ive> me dice lo mismo, que no esta instalado
<In-Vent-ive> por linea de comandos
<m4v> ya leí el man, para ver lo que contiene un .deb es con --contents
<m4v> dpkg --contents archivo.deb
<In-Vent-ive> info tambien
<m4v> con "dpkg --contents archivo.deb | grep bin" seguramente te va a mostrar los ejecutables, una vez que sabés cuales son los ejecutas desde la consola, están en el PATH así que no hace falta la ruta
<In-Vent-ive> man una preguntilla puedo pasar esta lista a un archivo de texto?
<In-Vent-ive> ya nop
<m4v> comando_que_tira_texto > archivo.txt
<In-Vent-ive> thks que jodido no aparece, el archivo se llama totalmente diferente al ejecutable
<In-Vent-ive> el programa se llam crossover
<In-Vent-ive> pero por usar xfce no me aprecen los menus
<m4v> In-Vent-ive: ni idea, si el deb no agrega el correspondiente archivo .desktop entonces no debe aparecer en el menú
<m4v> pero no se bien como es en xubuntu
<m4v> está #xubuntu-es, pero tiene un solo usuario :P
<In-Vent-ive> jaja
<In-Vent-ive> creo que ya lo eencontre
<In-Vent-ive> muchas gracias!!!!
<In-Vent-ive> Buenicimo, de verdad thks!
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-07
<ashhhy> buenas que metodo es mejor el espiral o rup
<m4v> ashhhy: no entiendo
<ashhhy> ingenieria de software
<m4v> eh?
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<xuuun> ubunteros xD
<fzeta> Buen día;)
<fosco_> buenas
<[KernelPanic]> fosco_, buenas
<lanber> hola una pregunta, seguro que tonta
<lanber> en el programa Banshee de musica se me ha ido los iconos de minimizar
<lanber> maximizar y cerrar
<lanber> como puedo ponerlo como antes? con los iconos
<fosco_> solo en ese programa?
<lanber> si
<fosco_> ummm que raro, no estará maximizado? en unity al maximizar una ventana los botones de control de la ventana pasan al panel superior
<lanber> si ya se
<lanber> pero para minimizarlo puedes coger de la parte superior de la ventana y arrastrarla
<lanber> y en ese movimiento me ha desaparecido
<lanber> si lo maximizo no veo los menus ni del programa ni los de unity
<lanber> igual tengo que reiniciar el ordenador
<lanber> fosco_,  sabes si el openoffice o libreoffice tienen problemas para gestionar la memoria del ordenador?
<fosco_> los programas no gestionan la memoria, de eso se encarga el kernel
<lanber> entonces tengo algun problema con el kernel por que hoy de me ha bloqueado 3 veces el ordendor
<lanber> cuando trabaja con writer
<uno1> hola
<gnome-terminal> Ola
<uno1> que tal??
<gnome-terminal> Bien, saludandote :)
<uno1> cual es tu nick,que no se bien como usar este irc
<gnome-terminal> gnome-terminal :S
<uno1> es tu nombre??
<uno1> yo pense que  era el programa
<uno1> tienes un moden 3g??
<gnome-terminal> Creo que tuve esa cosa cuando lo rompi en 2 ¬¬
<uno1> y como puedo reprogramarlo,sabes  del mkey??
<gnome-terminal> Yo tambien lo intente pero sin respuesta ahora ando con cablecito en vez de moden 3g
<uno1> de telefonica?
<gnome-terminal> Sip
<uno1> y esta a tu nombre??
<gnome-terminal> No
<uno1> y en donde  estas?
<gnome-terminal> Es dificil explicarlo :S
<uno1> en que pais??
<gnome-terminal> Peru :P
<uno1> y donde puede haber una respuesta??
<uno1> claro dice que lo libera despues de un año,o algo asi
<gnome-terminal> ah?
<uno1> tengo que irme saludos .  :)
<gnome-terminal> Bye chao sayonara :)
<uno1> Hola ya regrese
<uno1> % Copyright LACNIC lacnic.net
<uno1> %  The data below is provided for information purposes
<uno1> %  and to assist persons in obtaining information about or
<uno1> %  related to AS and IP numbers registrations
<uno1> %  By submitting a whois query, you agree to use this data
<uno1> %  only for lawful purposes.
<uno1> Hola
<PabloR> hola alguien usa jack audio connection?
<PabloR> estoy conectando un teclado midi via usb con esi midi mate
<PabloR> usando zinaddsubfx
<PabloR> todo lo paso por jack audio
<PabloR> pero no logro escuchar el audio que deberia salir
<milko> gente, estoy usando NDISWrapper para cargar unos drivers de una tarjeta wireless
<milko> mi problema es que no carga los driver hasta iniciar sesion
<milko> y necesito que sí lo haga, ya que en realidad es solo un servidor multimedia
<fzeta> iep!
<victor_uva> hola; hay reportado algún bug relativo a la última versión de spotify arrancada con wine y playonlinux?
<victor_uva> la versión nativa de linux corre sin problemas, pero usando la versión de windows con wine no se ve correctamente; la interfaz gráfica aparece con errores (rayitas de colorines)
<mimecar> en los foros de wine pondrá algo
<mimecar> por que no usas la versión de linux?
<victor_uva> uso actualmente la versión de linux, pero por temporadas tengo unlimited y en otras (en las que hago un uso muy reducido) me limito a la cuenta free, no disponible para linux nativo
<victor_uva> me he descargado spotify 0.4.10, que se supone que funciona correctamente, pero automáticamente se actualiza a la última versión al arrancar :S
<victor_uva> y vuelvo a estar en las mismas
<rcares> hola
<rcares> cual es la diferencia entre los servidores archive.ubuntu.com y security.ubuntu.com?
<m4v> rcares: diferentes en qué?
<rcares> m4v: en los que paquetes y versiones que contienen
<m4v> rcares: security.ubuntu.com no está en el sources.list
<m4v> y parece apuntar a http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<m4v> rcares: que versión de ubuntu tienes? no lo tengo yo en mi sistema (11.04)
<m4v> rcares: pero sospecho que incluye actualizaciones de seguridad, no?
<rcares> 10.04.1 LTS
<m4v> ah, en 10.04 está. Bueno, lo que dije, actualizaciones de seguridad.
<xangua> y deberías de tener 10.04.3 , hace mucho que no actualizas verdad¿ :S
<rcares> claro
<rcares> en realidad todavia no actualizo,
<mimecar> eso es si actualizo o no actualizo?
<rcares> no
<mimecar> deberías hacerlo ahora
<rcares> lo que necesito hacer es crear  un mirror de apt
<rcares> por eso te pregunto lo de la diferencia, por que sino sincronizo solo el de archive
<xangua> victor_uva: lo mismo te van a decir en #ubuntu
<mimecar> si el repositorio tiene actualizaciones de paquetes lo tendrás que poner
<mimecar> ¿tienes suficiente disco duro?
<rcares> si
<mimecar> si lo tienes en el sources.list (y no lo has añadido tu), incluye también ese repositorio
<trust_> hola, existe alguna videoconsola en el mercado a la que se le pueda instalar ubuntu?
<mimecar> trust_: las primeras PS3
<trust_> mimecar ok la comprare de segunda mano pero hacer eso es muy arriesgado no confio en lo usado
<mimecar> en las primeras existia la opción
<mimecar> puedes ponerle un linux, pero que sea ubuntu...
<trust_> mimear ok la comprare de segunda mano aunque no confio en lo revendido
<trust_> j
<xangua> alguna vez leí que yellow dog iba a venir de fábrica en la ps3....
<xangua> yellow dog linux*
<trust_> xangua pues en la ps3 ya abandonado la opcion de instalar linux es mas no quieren saber ya nada de linux
<LuxRDR> buenas, una pregunta, que canal puedo acceder donde asesoren para configurar servidores en debian
<trust_> que yo sepa los de debian no suelen ayudar todo lo contrario
<LuxRDR> trust_, amigo, es que estoy pariendo aqui en la oficina para configurar un servidor squid
<LuxRDR> un canal a donde pueda buscar ayuda
<trust_> pues tengo entendido que los de debian son unos lamers que raramente dan soporte a los users
<LuxRDR> ok
<trust_> instalate un servidor ubuntu que tiene 5 años de mantenimiento
<trust_> un ubuntu server
<LuxRDR> ok
<xangua> si te refieres a 10.04, ya solo tienes 3 y medio
<trust_> si eso es verdad pero cuando la remplacen volvera tener otros 5 años de largo mantenimiento
<xangua> mmmmm si actualizas a 12.04 cuando pasen los 3 años y medio que faltan, tendrás otros 3 nadamás :P
<xangua> el server LTS tiene soporte x 5 años, LTS sale cada dos, haz las cuentas ;)
<fosco_> LuxRDR: /j #squid
<Gandolfo> http://pastebin.com/wpvKdwpF
 * CanihoJR saluda
<Oui_Ubuntu> funzuker zuker bierebsiudersk duib?
<Oui_Ubuntu> kizuber ubuntu pepersky?
<Oui_Ubuntu> niko ubuntu zuker trukerr biker?
<Oui_Ubuntu> milko Wo kann ich Ubuntu?
<Oui_Ubuntu> m4v biker azazl
<Oui_Ubuntu> mWo kann ich Ubuntu?
<niko> ?
<Oui_Ubuntu> Wo kann ich Ubuntu von welcher Seite?
<biker> Oui_Ubuntu, servus
<biker> guten tag
<biker> fragen sie?
<biker> Oui_Ubuntu, www.ubuntu.com
<Oui_Ubuntu> Dank
<biker> Oui_Ubuntu, bitte
<biker> ke onda con la gente que habla aleman entrando al canal en español :p
<biker> lo bueno que hablo un poco jaja
<Operador08> Hola a todos...
<gabrielht44> Hola, alguien sabe como hacer que wine reconosca los puertos usb 2.0
<gabrielht44> Hola, por favor; ¿alguien sabe como hacer que wine reconosca los puertos usb 2.0?
<m4v> Wine no soporta USB
<gabrielht44> :(
<gabrielht44> es que tengo un PlusTV usb me funciona con Windows pero no se como hacerlo funcionar en ubuntu 10.04
<gabrielht44> ( esto es para ver TV)
<gabrielht44> alguna idea?
<m4v> gabrielht44: no. Mirando en google no parece ser fácil de hacerla andar en Linux
<eochm> es posible el uso de la aplicacion de plan iva en ubuntu?
<dimitruss> Buenas tardesPeru
<dimitruss> no se activa la aceleracion grafica en mi ubuntu 10.04 laptop lenovo z470 tarjeta grafica nvidia , como saber el modelo el comando alspid me sale nVidia Corporation Device 0bea
<dimitruss> lspci
<dimitruss> alquien que me pueda ayudar para saber el nombre exacto de mi tarjeta de video
<ceci> hola, soy nueva en esto,recien instale ubuntu 11.04 con wubi en el disco D (de datos) . El problema es que tengo dos discos,uno del so windows (c) y el D, pero desde ubuntu solo veo el C y el sistema de archivos de ubuntu. Alguien sabe como hacer para poder ver el D? Gracias
<m4v> ceci: no aparece en lugares? nunca usé Wubi, pero sospecho que el sistema de archivos de ubuntu es el D?
<afkael> gente!!
<afkael> otra vez se acutualizó Firefox y me quedé sin Flash...
<afkael> cómo es que se hace para reinstalar Flash64??
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-08
<xangua> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer afkael
<jose> necesito un par de ayudas... cambie el plymouth de ubuntu 11.04
<jose> y cuando reinicio me dice que la frecuencia no es soportada...
<jose> puse 1024x780-24
<jose> 768 perdon
<dzup> !!chicas
<dzup> !chicas
<Exio> !chicas
<Exio> :P
<Exio> !prueba0@offtopic
<kubot> prueba0 es nada
<Exio> m4v: :P
<afkael> gracias xangua, eso era!
<c3d4n0> saludos, tengo el siguiente problema a ver quien me puede ayudar: cada vez que intento hacer un make, luego de ./configure, me arroja el siguiente mensaje: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<cousteau> porque el configure no habrá tenido éxito
<m4v> c3d4n0: debe existir un README o un INSTALL explicando como instalar
<c3d4n0> si, me da unos warning, voy a investigar
<cousteau> probablemente acabe con un error
<cousteau> diciendo que falta nosequé
<cousteau> así que tendrás que instalar libnosequé-dev
<c3d4n0> ok, gracias, estoy chequeando los warnings
<Xago> amigos....necesito asignar más espacio a mi swap. Tengo gparted instalado, pero a pesar de haber revisado las opciones, aún no sé cómo debo hacerlo.
<Xago> tengo espacio suficiente para utilizar, que además, no está asignado
<xangua> Xago: hazlo desde el live cd
<Xago> mmmm...cómo? se ve el disco físico?
<afkael> gente intento instalar calligra.. pero no entiendo ésta parte: You can run these packages by adding /opt/project-neon/bin to your PATH.
<afkael> qué tengo que hacer??
<xangua> afkael: sudo apt-get install koffice
<afkael> xangua.. pero con eso intalaré calligra o koffice??
<xangua> según la página, son lo mismo
<xangua> http://www.calligra-suite.org/get-calligra/
<afkael> http://www.calligra-suite.org/news/calligra-announces-fourth-snapshot-release/
<afkael> en realidad calligra no tiene versión estable.. vendría a der la nueva versión de koffice, pero es esa la que quiero instalar
<afkael> ahi está el instructivo.. pero no entiendo que eso del PATCH
<afkael> *PATH
<afkael> xangua, disculpá.. qué quiere decir que agregue  /opt/project-neon/bin a mi PATH?? qué es mi PATH??
<xangua> que simplemente crees un enlace¿
<xangua> los binarios te los pone ahi, si no crea las entradas en los menús los tendrás que crear tu mismo
<xangua> en el menú, escritorio, donde quieras, nose
<afkael> ah..
<afkael> bien.. hice sudo apt-get install karbon y pude instalarlo
<afkael> debe ser algo asi como un repositorio local ¿?.. por alguna razón sólo puedo intalarlo desde la consola y no desde kpackagekit
<m4v> afkael: debería ser lo mismo
<afkael> m4v.. lo que no entiendo es ésto:  You can run these packages by adding /opt/project-neon/bin to your PATH.
<afkael> cuál es mi path..?? dónde tengo que poner eso??
<dzup> afkael: cd; echo 'PATH= /opt/project-neon/bin:”${PATH}”' >> .bashrc
<m4v> que es project neon?
<m4v> afkael:
<afkael> m4v: es koffice, http://www.calligra-suite.org/news/calligra-announces-fourth-snapshot-release/
<m4v> dzup: ese comando no parece estar bien
<afkael> o algo asi
<m4v> afkael: bueno, PATH es una variable donde que indica los directorios donde buscar ejecutables cuando ejecutas un comando, podés ver el contenido del PATH con "echo $PATH"
<afkael> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<afkael> me aparece eso..
<m4v> bueno ese es tu PATH
<afkael> cómo agrego /opt/project-neon/bin??
<m4v> tenes que agregar /opt/project-neon/bin al path, normalmente lo hacés con "export PATH=/opt/project-neon/bin:$PATH"
<m4v> podés volver a ejecutar echo $PATH para ver la diferencia
<afkael> /opt/project-neon/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<m4v> ahora seguramente podés ejecutar "krita" y se tiene que abrir
<afkael> desde la consola decís??.. .krita??
<m4v> si
<dzup> o mas facil asi como puse arriba.
<m4v> dzup: el comando que pusiste está mal
<dzup> para que se autocargue cuando inicie su shell
<dzup> hmm, me callo pues.
<m4v> dzup: tiene unas comillas raras
<afkael> dzup: lo hice pero no se agregó a Path
<dzup> hmm
<m4v> bleh, ahora probablemente tenés algo feo en el .bashrc
<afkael> afkael@inferno:~$ .krita
<afkael> No se ha encontrado la orden «.krita», quizás quiso decir:
<afkael>  La orden «krita» del paquete «krita» (main)
<afkael> .krita: orden no encontrada
<afkael> afkael@inferno:~$
<dzup> editaL nano .bashrc y metelo sin laqs ''
<m4v> !paste afkael
<kubot> afkael: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<dzup> afkael: cd; nano .bashrc    lo editas y mtelo sin las ''
<m4v> afkael: usá el pastebin
<afkael> dzup..
<afkael> qué quiere decir cd??
<m4v> dzup es muy técnico :P
<m4v> afkael: abrí tu .bashrc, hacelo con "gedit ~/.bashrc", y decime cual es la última línea del archivo
<afkael> PATH= /opt/project-neon/bin:”${PATH}”
<afkael> estoy en kubuntu
<m4v> borrá esa línea
<afkael> ok
<m4v> y guardalo, eso es para sacar el comando ese que estaba mal
<afkael> listo
<m4v> ahora por lo de krita, el mensaje de error dice que ejecutaste .krita, no krita
<afkael> lo que pasa es que krita ya estaba instalado..
<m4v> bueno, tenés calligra instalado en 2 lugares? :/
<m4v> krita es parte de calligra
<afkael> en el caso de karbón14, cuando intenté ejecutarlo me dijo que probara con instalarlo..
<m4v> fijate que ejecutables hay en /opt/project-neon/bin
<dzup> afkael: cd;   se usa para regresar al $HOME del user de donde quiera que este, asi cuando haces un nano .bashrc  se asegura que editas el que esta en su $HOME raiz
<afkael> ésto hay dentro de /opt/project-neon/bin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/684930/
<m4v> dzup: yo prefiero usar nano ~/.bashrc
<dzup> m4v: vale, pero en algunos teclados la ~ nomas no se encuentra
<m4v> afkael: bueno, ahí está krita, como pusimos el directorio ese al principio del PATH ese va a tener más prioridad
<dzup> en una pc que tengo  ni siquiera esta ni tampoco el |
<m4v> pero ahora no se si va a haber más problemas con las librerias por ser de otras versiones, bueno, no importa
<m4v> dzup: :/
<dzup> es un teclado para capturista de datos lol
<afkael> m4v: Calligra es una suite, como koffice.. dónde estan los otros programas??
<m4v> afkael: están en el directorio ese, no se si te lo agrega en el menú
<afkael> los que quiero son Words, Tables y Stages
<m4v> afkael: porque lo instalaste desde un ppa
<m4v> afkael: bueno, ahí estan, no?
<m4v> afkael: se llaman calligrawords calligratables
<dzup> export PATH=/nueva/ruta:$PATH   ....ya no se ni que se, bueno es correcto le faltaba el EXPORT
<afkael> ahhhhhhhhhh
<luisgbp> Hola
<m4v> afkael: ahora lo que te dije, el comando export que te dí para agregarlo al PATH, es temporal, cuando cierres esa consola perdés el cambio. Para que quede más permanente tenés que agregar el export en el ~/.bashrc
<m4v> afkael: osea, agrega "export PATH=/opt/project-neon/bin:$PATH" a tu ~/.bashrc (sin las comillas)
<m4v> luisgbp: hola
<luisgbp> m4v: Igual...!
<m4v> bueno, es medio tarde, me estoy yendo a la cama
<afkael> m4v: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/684937/
<m4v> afkael: ejecuta kbuildsycoca4 y prueba de nuevo
<afkael> m4v: perfecto :)
<m4v> afkael: capaz que vas a tener que ejecutar el kbuildsycoca4 cada vez que trates de ejecutar algo de /opt/project-neon/bin
<afkael> no importa.. es para probar
<m4v> afkael: eso te pasa por instalar nightly builds ;)
<m4v> afkael: bueno, acordate de modificar el .bashrc si no querés tener que volver a exportar el PATH todo el tiempo. Hasta luego, me fuí.
<afkael> saludos y gracias
<theboss01> buenas!
<theboss01> alguien?
<ivedci89-desktop> theboss01
<mrkcc> tengo una pregunta donde sobre postgresql resulta que instale la version 9 desde los respositorios ahora deseo generar un driver pero no encuentro los encabezados(header *.h) de postgresql
<chilicuil> ups, se fue, tenia que haber instalado 'libpq-dev'
<niddlex> Hola a todos..como estan?. Qeria preguntarles, recientemente eh instalado ubuntu 11.04, y eh instalado los driver de ati, y cada cierto tiempo se tilda toda la pantalla, excepto el mouse
<niddlex> alguien tiene alguna idea de que puede ser?, el driver de video parece andar bien
<pablo> hola
<pablo> tengo un peque;o [orblema con los auriculares y el microfono en ubuntu 11.04
<pablo> alguien podria ayudarme
<pablo> ?
<Zirin> ayuda, instale windows y ya no esta el grub de ubuntu, estoy desde un live cd de ubuntu 11.04 que hago?
<Zirin> alguien?
<Zirin> como arreglo el grub de ubuntu?
<fosco_> buenas
<RamonMiranda> hola buenas, ayer estuve jugueteando con los temas de ubuntu y firefox me muestra ahora todo el texto sin suavizar , por qué puede ser?
<RamonMiranda> hola a todos, como se hace para que las fuentes de firefox aparezcan suavizadas ? en mi sistema si aparecen suavizadas. ¿alguna idea?
<gnome-terminal> Editar > Preferencias > Contenidos
<m4v> RamonMiranda: se me ocurre que tienes algo mal con las fuentes, que fuente estas usando en firefox?
<wicope> RamonMiranda: gnome-appearance-properties tipografías renderizado
<RamonMiranda> wicope my system fonts are cool, but firefox is bad antialiasing
<RamonMiranda> m4v ubuntu font
<wicope> RamonMiranda: puedes probar a cambiar el renderizado de las fuentes: gnome-appearance-properties tipografías renderizado .. si no has tocado las fuentes en tu firefox deberían de cambiar al cambiar el renderizado... A unas malas cierra el navegador y borra de tu $HOME el firefox... algo así como .mozilla/algo  y vuelvelo a abrir
<wicope> s/borrar/renombrar
<RamonMiranda> ok thanks wicope, pero donde esta gnome-appearance-properties?
<wicope> alt+f2 gnome-terminal gnome-appearance-properties
<wicope> alt+f2 gnome-appearance-properties más fácil
<RamonMiranda> ok
<RamonMiranda> no funciona wicope te mando un snapshot de ocmo se ve el texto de mi web
<wicope> RamonMiranda: si y otro pantallazo del renderizado de gnome-appearance-properties
<RamonMiranda> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/17627
<wicope> entonces sólo cambiaste el tema y ya se vieron mal las fuentes en el navegador... el navegador no tocaste nada.. es así?
<RamonMiranda> asi veo el navegador
<RamonMiranda> nop
<RamonMiranda> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/17629
<wicope> has probado con otra web, a lo mejor es de tu web, ...
<RamonMiranda> he probado varias webs wicope, ayer estuve tb probando de cambiar el entorno de krita, y me instale un system settings
<wicope> entonces sólo cambiaste el tema y ya se vieron mal las fuentes en el navegador... el navegador no tocaste nada.. Me has dicho que no es así... entonces como es?
<RamonMiranda> yo uso Krita para desarrollo y ayer instale algo para poder integrarlo mejor en gnome
<RamonMiranda> podria ser algo de eso
<RamonMiranda> ?¿
<wicope> me dices que tenias las fuentes bien y instalaste algo y entonces se vienron mal en el navegador?
<RamonMiranda> pero es que solo pasa en el firefox
<RamonMiranda> estuve enredando con los temas de la apariencia de gnome
<RamonMiranda> no recuerdo el momento en que se empezo a ver mal :S
<wicope> RamonMiranda: tienes dudas sobre cómo hacer esto? A unas malas cierra el navegador y borra de tu $HOME el firefox... algo así como .mozilla/algo  y vuelvelo a abrir
<cousteau> ahs probado a cerrarlo y volverlo a abrir?
<cousteau> te refieres a que el menú se ve mal, no?
<RamonMiranda> si cousteau  varias veces y he reiniciado tb
<cousteau> RamonMiranda, has probado a cambiar "tipografía de la aplicacioń" a tamaño 10?
<RamonMiranda> sigue igual renombrando el .mozilla a p.mozilla pa que no lo vea oculto
<cousteau> hmm, parece que firefox "mimetiza" el tema de escritorio de una forma un poco artificial
<RamonMiranda> hmm es raro pk no me cambia las fuentes dentro de contenido en preferencias
<RamonMiranda> ni el tamaño ni nada
<RamonMiranda> es como si las preferencias de firefox le diera igual
<RamonMiranda> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/17627  cousteau  esto es como lo veo en mi web y ottras webs es lo mismo
<cousteau> como que firefox no reconoce lo de "leve", no?
<wicope> RamonMiranda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts Finalmente regeneramos el cache: sudo fc-cache -f -v y después reconfigurar todas las fuentes: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<cousteau> has probado a cambiarlo a "ninguno?
<RamonMiranda> wicope, sudo fc-cache -f -v lo prove ayer y nada
<wicope> RamonMiranda: y este? sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<RamonMiranda> sigue igual wicope
<RamonMiranda> voy a hacer una copia de mis marcadores y reinstalar firefx
<wicope> RamonMiranda: leelo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<azazl> buenas tardes
<azazl> alguien sabe como activar emerald en ubuntu 11.04
<azazl> alguien sabe como activar emerald en ubuntu 11.04?
<RamonMiranda> buenas, wicope funcionó
<RamonMiranda> he seguido las instrucciones de "smooth fonts" y ha valido
<wicope> ahhh, enotnces tuvo que ver con ~/.fonts.conf ? que hiziste exastamente para saberlo para la próxima
<RamonMiranda> renombre la carpeta .mozilla (lo cual ahora no me deja renombrarla de nuevo
<RamonMiranda> fui a apariencia lo puse como ponia en la imagen de ayuda y hice log out.
<RamonMiranda> anteriormente habia hecho lo de regenerar la cache pero no funcionaba wicope
<wicope> RamonMiranda: al renombrar .mozilla ya se sabe que el problema estuvo ahí.. eso es lo que creo, lo demás no viene mal pero sobra
<RamonMiranda> y como puedo recuperar el .mozilla? ahora sellama p.mozilla
<RamonMiranda> y no me deja cambiarle el nombre
<RamonMiranda> he abierto terminal ,y sudo nautilus pero nada
<RamonMiranda> he perdido todos los marcadores :S
<wicope> RamonMiranda: para el entorno gráfico y entra en consola y modificas a unas malas
<RamonMiranda> parar el entorno grafico?
<wicope> parar el entorno gráfico para modificar (caso extremo) y después volver a iniciarlo
<cousteau> RamonMiranda, 1) cierra firefox
<RamonMiranda> cousteau, ya lo hice gracias , todo ok
<cousteau> 2) asegúrate de que tienes la carpeta p.mozilla, con el contenido que tenía
<cousteau> 3) borra (gráficamente) .mozilla
<cousteau> 4) renombra
<RamonMiranda> no me di cuenta que se creo otra carpeta .mozilla
<cousteau> ...bueno, ahí lo dejo por si acaso
<RamonMiranda> y por eso no me dejaba renombrar al mismo nombre
<RamonMiranda> exact cousteau  eso era
<RamonMiranda> bueno pues ya puedo seguir con mis pinturas, gracias chicos
<pabloDevelop> buenas
<pabloDevelop> quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con un problemita con el mic integrado
<pabloDevelop> tengo una hp dv5
<pabloDevelop> no he podido lograr que me lo reconozca
<pabloDevelop> alguien sabe como
<pabloDevelop> desde ya gracias
<xangua> !addgpg
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'addgpg'.
<fij0> hola, alguien sabe q e esta linea en /etc/mtab ?
<fij0>  none                  296G  188G   93G  67% /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs
<morfeo> adonde le bajo el brillo al 11.4? me duele la vista :S
<xangua> con tus teclas de función morfeo
<xangua> o preferencias de energía
<morfeo> xangua: no las tengo activadas las teclas de funcion en energia no veo nada Ñ9
<morfeo> xangua: no las tengo activadas las teclas de funcion en energia no veo nada Ñ9
<morfeo> xangua: hay que activarlo supuestamente pero no encuentro donde :(
<morfeo> xangua: no me funciona man :(
<redcat> buenas
<deep_p> join #ubuntu-es
<deep_p> help
<deep_p> JOIN #UBUNTU
<morfeo> deep_p: solo pregunta alguien te ayudara
<deep_p> ah! perdona!!
<deep_p> no sabía que estaba ya en el canal,, es que hace mucho que no uso irc...
<morfeo> XD
<deep_p> Tengo un problema. He instalado windows xp hace unos minutos en una máquina antigua, le he dejado 50gb en la partición ntfs, después he instalado ubuntu 11.04 en otra partición ext4 con 250 gb, pero el problema es que al terminar la instalación de ubuntu y reiniciar la máquina no aparece el GRUB y reinicia windows xp automáticamente. Alguien sabe qué puedo hacer?
<morfeo> si no me equivoco al estar instalandolo te tiene que preguntar si queres usar el grub deep_p se lo dijiste que lo querias usar?, ademas la instalacion se completo?
<deep_p> la instalación se completó, sí. Pero no me preguntó en ningún momento si quería usar GRUB...
<gema> deep_p: intenta arreglarlo con el super grub2 cd http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<morfeo> gema: no me salen las opciones de brillo en mi laptop, y quiero bajarle porque paso casi todo el dia aqui, y me duelen los ojos, sera porque tiene un bug con el driver de nividia?
<deep_p> gema: voy a probar...
<gema> morfeo: ni idea, no me ha pasado
<morfeo> ok
<Jordyec> Amigos Buenas....tengo una duda instale libreoffice y todo anda correcto pero cuando imprimo me sale un encabezado que dice hoja 1 y en el pie pagina 1 y nunca he configurado eso
<fosco_> Jordyec: dale a formato - página y los desactivas si no los quieres
<Jordyec> gracias fosco
<gema> a no ser que sea cosa del driver de la impresora
<gema> en cuyo caso tendras que configurar eso tambien :)
<gema> si lo ves en la pagina antes de imprimir, es el openoffice
<grumete> ubuntu se me congela de vez en cuando.... y ahora le da por reiniciarse, es muy molesto!
<gema> grumete: que version usas?
<grumete> 11.04
<m4r71x> http://elcomercio.pe/gastronomia/1278391/noticia-pulque-milenaria-bebida-mexicana-que-ha-recobrado-su-fama  <-- juas!
<grumete> algunos me dicen que podría ser hardware.... pero el computador es nuevo.
<m4r71x> http://elcomercio.pe/tecnologia/1281521/noticia-mas-mitad-usuarios-telefonos-celulares-sufre-nomofobia  <-- JUAS! y quien no=?
<gema> quiza ese sea el problema, grumete , que el soporte a tu nuevo hardware no es demasiado bueno todavia
<gema> tienes idea de que estas haciendo normalmente cuando se congela?
<grumete> que malo...
<grumete> qué podría hacer...
<m4r71x> cuando tuve mi iphone y lo deje en servicio tecnico, me senti incomodo y fastidiado, al saber que alguien estaba manipulando/viendo/manoseando mi equipo
<m4r71x> sin contar con que estaba desconectado y con el cel apagado /o\
<m4r71x> que fea sensacion
<grumete> gema, haciendo cosas muy pero muy simples, puedo estar utilizando el openoffice por ejemplo...
<gema> o sea que podria ser cualquier cosa
<gema> si consigues determinar que driver es el que te falla podemos reportar un defecto
<gema> o intentar encontrarte uno que si que te funcione
<gema> por ejemplo, si es al usar la impresora, o cuando haces graficos complicados, etc
<azazl> Donde se cambia el nombre de mi equipo en la red en ubuntu?
<azazl> red local me refiero
<erika_> hola: necesito una ayudita por favor.
<fosco_> erika_: plantea tu duda sin rodeos
<erika_> tengo el siguiente computador Intel Celeron CPU 2.66GHz  1.4GiB RAM
<erika_> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick)
<erika_> Núcleo Linux 2.6.35-30-generic-pae
<erika_> GNOME 2.32.0 y no encuentro la manera de hacer funcionar el compiz, incluso me sale en la pantalla normal, osea no permite cambiarlo
<fosco_> erika_: vamos a ir paso a paso
<erika_> bien
<fosco_> primero, que grafica tienes: lspci | grep -i vga
<erika_> labusco y te digo ¿ya?
<fosco_> no hay nada q buscar, ejecuta lo q puse
<erika_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<erika_> erika@ubuntu:~$ dice
<erika_> eso
<fosco_> con esa gráfica no podrás poner compiz
<cousteau> yay! via s3g unichrome!
<fosco_> mala suerte
<cousteau> !via
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'via'.
<cousteau> ... vaya
<erika_> que debo hacer comprarme otra tarjeta grafica aparte?
<cousteau> échale un vistazo a https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UniChrome
<fosco_> erika_: eso ya como tu quieras, comprar una nvidia es una posible solucion
<fosco_> pero no se si compiz vale la pena el esfuerzo
<erika_> graciaspor su ayuda, veré que es lo que hago.
<fosco_> hay gente que lo ha conseguido con esa gráfica, pero es inestable y el resultado será seguramente que funcionará peor que lo que tienes ahora, si te animas mirate la web que puso cousteau
<nowy>               Buenas Tardes a tod@s,     tod@s
<cousteau> ah, los enlaces que hay en esa web no van, usa mejor http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action o bien http://www.viaarena.com/drivers.aspx
<erika_> bueno, ponganse de acuerdo cual es el enlace?
<mimecar> erika_: has leído que el driver es inestable?
<nowy> ¿Dónde puedo ver si está activada o no la deteccón automática de mis pertos USB y sus permisos asociados?
<erika_> no nunca
<mimecar> nowy: por defecto está activado
<cousteau> erika_, la de help.ubuntu.com, y los drivers te los puedes bajar de http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<mimecar> erika_: (20:05:33) fosco_: hay gente que lo ha conseguido con esa gr?fica, pero es inestable y el resultado ser? seguramente que funcionar? peor que lo que tienes ahora, si te animas mirate la web que puso cousteau
<nowy> mimecar si, gracias , lo se, pero no era esa mi pregunta
<erika_> voy a bajarlos  ahora y vuelvo
<erika_> en la página mesa le el ubuntu 10.10 pero en la plataforma no se que poner
<wicope> nowy: hola, no se te entiende
<wicope> nowy: /etc/fstab /etc/mtab
<wicope> nowy: lsusb
<erika_> cousteau: no entiendo lo de la plataforma que pide la pagina a la cual me mandaste
<nowy> wicope muchas gracias
<wicope> nowy: update-usbids
<cousteau> cuál de todas?
<nowy> wicope es que no consigo que mi webcam me la reconozca y active bien, tan solo la parte  del audio, por el micro que trae ...
<wicope> nowy: ves... aver empezado por ahi... lo que no puedes empezar es como lo hiziste: "¿Dónde puedo ver si está activada o no la deteccón automática de mis pertos USB y sus permisos asociados?"
<cousteau> erika_, ah, vale... pues no sé cuál de todos sería, sinceramente
<nowy> wicope perdona es que ya empecé hace dias, y estoy por aqui ahora...
<mimecar> nowy: ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando? ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<nowy> mimecar: si, la 10.04 LTS
<erika_> cousteau: ya lo hice y me sale ahora en el gestor de archivos, que sigue?
<mimecar> pon tu modelo de webcam
<cousteau> erika_, seguir las instrucciones en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UniChrome
 * cousteau se retira
<nowy> mimecar Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05a9:8519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV519 Webcam
<erika_> lo voy a hacer
<mimecar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<mimecar> en el punto 5 te dice como se pone el driver
<mimecar> para tu modelo => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ov51x
<nowy> mimecar eso lo hice anteriormente,  pero aparecieron errores al hacer la instalacion/compilación
<mimecar> entonces ponlo en pastebin
<mimecar> si has seguido documentación para resolver el problema, ayuda que lo digas
<wicope> nowy: perdoname tu a mí, no tuve que decir nada, cada uno pregunta lo que quiere.. lo siento
<fij0> consulta - si un micro tiene 4 cores y 4 threads cuanto micros te muestra linux ?
<nowy> mimecar http://paste.ubuntu.com/685492/
<mimecar> si tienes 4 micros, 4
<erika_> fosco: ¿dónde descomprimo el archivo?
<mimecar> nowy: ¿has instalado todas las dependencias?
<nowy> wicope no te preocupes, si es que ando ya un poco quemado con el asunto, y es como volver a empezar una y ota vez... Y como tenia sospechas de que pasa algo con mi puertos USB, por eso quería centrarme ahí ..
<nowy> mimecar ¿que dependencias?, no vi nada de eso en la web del driver
<mimecar> las cabeceras del kernel entre otras cosas
<nowy> mimecar de donde?
<mimecar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ov51x
<nowy> mimecar ah, perdona, si , si todo eso lo hice paso a paso, todo OK, pero es a la hora de hacer 'make' cuando empiezan los problemas
<wicope> nowy: haz lsusb y dame la línea de la webcam
<wicope> nowy: de esta forma es más fácil, lo que pasa es que no se si te funcionará en 10.04 http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/
<nowy> wicope la pegué + arriba, pero es esta:  Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05a9:8519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV519 Webcam
<erika_> ¿dónde descomprimo el archivo que contiene los drivers para mi tarjeta gráfica, en que carpeta?
<mimecar> erika_: en el escritorio por ejemplo
<erika_> y se me ejecutan solos?
<mimecar> no
<erika_> por eso pregunto... hay una carpeta donde yo los pueda bajar?
<mimecar> puedes dejar el driver donde quieras
<mimecar> pero tienes que seguir los pasos de la documentación
<erika_> voy a ver y les digo...
<wicope> nowy: podemos probar... lo malo es que tienes un kernel de 10.04 y puede que no funcione...
<wicope> nowy: puede que no funcione porque exactamente no está el modelo tuyo, pero si está la marca del fabricante y por eso a lo mejor funciona...
<wicope> nowy: total es una prueba, si no compila no instalamos nada, entonces probamos?
<nowy> wicope,  se supone que vienen de forma nativa esos driver UVC desde los kernels 2.6.26 en adelante. quizas al intentar instalar el otro los he machado no se..
<mimecar> nowy: no te la reconoce ningún programa?
<wicope> nowy: antes te funcionaba?
<nowy> mimecar virtualbox(windowx xp) si
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> entonces la cámara SI funciona
<nowy> wicope si, pero con pésima calidad, colores falsos, etc..
<mimecar> "funciona" => el sistema la reconoce aunque haga cosas raras
<mimecar> "no funciona" => el sistema no la reconoce
<wicope> nowy: ya recuerdo, y tenias que editar un fichero antes de compilar es eso?
<nowy> al intenta actualizar se driver ov51x-jpeg, que segun la we es compatible, empezaron los problemas...
<mimecar> nowy: haz un resumen rápido de todo lo que has hecho
<erika_> mimecar: no funciona, parece que me voy a tener que quedar sin el compiz por ahora.
<mimecar> erika_: ¿que error te da?
<erika_> me dice que la tarjeta no permite
<mimecar> al seguir los pasos de la guía?
<nowy> primera me iba pero mal , fatal, ..cuando intenté actualizar, quizas alguna orden que eliminó algo, no se. ha dejad reconoerla, solo la veo con 'lsusb'. y Alsa ve su micro, aunque sin funciona, VirtualBox (windows xp) la apaga y la enciende y va ok. pero en ubuntu siempre esta apagado su led, y gsstreamer no la ve
<erika_> si, lo hice en la consola con el sudo su apt-get install y los numeros que salían... pero me dice mi tarjeta no acepta los drivers del VGA
<mimecar> pon el error
<mimecar> nowy: usa otro programa para la webcam
<mimecar> si virtualbox la puede usar, el driver está bien instalado
<nowy> mimecar el Cheese ni siquiere consigue abrirse, el Ekiga solo ve su micro
<mimecar> prueba con camorama
<mimecar> un sistema virtualizado solo puede usar lo que existe en el sistema real
<mimecar> por fuerza el driver funciona
<nowy> y camorama se me bloquea
<nowy> solo reconoce como video una sintoniz. tv que tengo interna
<erika_> mimecar: ahora me sale que no puede leer el paquete
<mimecar> !paste erika_
<kubot> erika_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> pon el error, no lo interpretes
<mimecar> todo lo que salga desde el inicio de la guía
<erika_> erika@ubuntu:~$ sudo su
<erika_> [sudo] password for erika:
<erika_> root@ubuntu:/home/erika# sudo apt-get install 5.75.42.89
<erika_> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<erika_> Creando árbol de dependencias
<mimecar> erika_: NO
<erika_> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<erika_> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete 5.75.42.89
<erika_> E: No se puede encontrar ningún paquete por la expresión de registro «5.75.42.89»
<erika_> root@ubuntu:/home/erika# 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<erika_> bash: error sintáctico cerca del elemento inesperado `('
<mimecar> !paste erika_
<kubot> erika_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<erika_> me perdí chiquillos, empecemos de nuevo ¿ya?
<mimecar> usa pastebin
<devnoob> mimecar, +1
<devnoob> erika_, http://www.pastebin.com, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<devnoob> lol
<erika_> mimecar: se me cayó el sistema
<erika_> ahora si
<mimecar> !paste erika_
<kubot> erika_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<erika_> voy a pegar lo que me informa si es re-poco
<mimecar> pon todos los pasos y comandos que usas
<erika_> NOPUEDO HACER EL FAMOSO PASTE , no insistan. ahi fue donde se me cayo el sistema...
<erika_> bueno ahi vamos:
<mimecar> erika_: cuando has pegado el texto antes te he sacado del canal
<erika_> root@ubuntu:/home/erika# lspci|grep -i vga
<erika_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<mimecar> pastebin es una web que se usa para no llenar de texto el canal
<erika_> root@ubuntu:/home/erika# glxinfo|grep render
<erika_> direct rendering: Yes
<erika_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI UniChrome 20060710 x86/MMX/SSE2
<erika_> X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<erika_>   Major opcode of failed request:  137 (XFree86-DRI)
<erika_>   Minor opcode of failed request:  9 ()
<erika_>   Resource id in failed request:  0x3c00004
<erika_>   Serial number of failed request:  44
<erika_>   Current serial number in output stream:  44
<erika_> root@ubuntu:/home/erika#
<mimecar> erika_: por favor, USA pastebin, no pegues el texto en el canal
<erika_> es que me manda a otra pagina de launchpad o algo asi
<mimecar> http://pastebin.com/
<erika_> y no puedes decirme con lo que pegué aquí
<mimecar> el sistema si que tiene aceleración 3D
<erika_> pero esos errores que salen?
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> erika_: ¿no estabas siguiendo una guía antes que decía como poner el driver?
<erika_> y no me deja actualizar el gestor de apariencia
<mimecar> ¿actualizar?
<erika_> exacto. en la guía aparecian ciertos numeros para el driver que yo tenia que instalar
<mimecar> tienes que instalar los programas, no hace falta poner los números
<erika_> pero nopasa nada, y ustedes me dicen que yo use el paste y  yo no se usarlo
<mimecar> en pastebin pones el nick , el texto y lo mandas
<erika_> cuando lo mando me redirecciona a otra pagina de launchpad
<mimecar> no se, lo acabo de probar y no me manda a launchpad
<erika_> me pide el correo y cuando le pongo la contraseña, me dice que no corresponde
<mimecar> ¿que enlace estas usando?
<m4v> erika_: eh?
<erika_> con firefox y con un modem
<mimecar> ¿que página web estas poniendo en firefox para usar pastebin?
<erika_> yo solo quería tener el compiz... :(
<erika_> no si yo apreto arriba, aqui mismo en la pagina de irc
<m4v> no entiendo
<m4v> estas usando http://paste.ubuntu.com o no?
<erika_> es que me salen unos errores cuando veo si mi tarjeta es vga o no
<erika_> lo voy a hacer ahora
<m4v> si no vas a seguir nuestras indicaciones no te podemos ayudar.
<erika_> mira, si las sigo igualito a como me dicen, pero ahora me manda a una pagina de launchpad y en esa estoy
<m4v> no debería mandarte a ninguna página de launchpad
<erika_> y que quieres que yo haga?
<wicope> erika_: escribe la web a mano: http://pastebin.com/ ó http://paste.ubuntu.com y entra a una de esas web
<erika_> me manda cuando dice:  pegar en modo texto
<erika_> en firefox ?
<m4v> que estas usando para navegar?
<wicope> erika_: una vez que has entrado en alguna de esas dos web pegas el texto donde dice: "New Paste" y lo pegas debajo, despues le das a "submit" y copias la dirección que la web que habrá cambiado y nos la pegas
<m4v> "pegar en modo texto"? que es eso? de donde sale?
<erika_> ya lo hice... me resulto!!!!! y que hago con el paste?
<nowy> ¿qué significa al hacer la ordn 'make' esto: make[1]: se sale del directorio «/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-33-generic»
<nowy>  ?
<m4v> erika_: pegas el link aquí
<m4v> nowy: exactamente eso, que sale de ese directorio
<m4v> nowy: no es importante ese mensaje.
<erika_> http://pastebin.com/pYHDQwwb
<m4v> erika_: el driver parece estar mal, tira unos errores que desconozco. Hiciste algo a tu Ubuntu o lo estas usando tal cual como viene de la instalación?
<m4v> erika_: y porqué estas como root?
<erika_> tal cual como lo hice desde la instalación
<m4v> Ubuntu no tiene la cuenta root habilitada, así que no tal cual.
<erika_> siempre pongo el sudo su al iniciar la consola
<m4v> ok, pero usar "sudo" para los comandos que necesiten privilegios de root es más seguro.
<erika_> y no sabes nada de esos errores?
<erika_> tengo o no tengo VGA?
<m4v> estoy investigando
<erika_> ok
<m4v> te digo desde ya que VIA nunca se molestó en hacer un driver decente para Linux
<m4v> en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UniChrome instrucciones para instalar un driver de VIA, pero parece que VIA lo sacó, los links no apuntan a donde dicen apuntar y no encuentro nada relevante en su sitio
<erika_> o sea la tarjeta VIA en el fondo no espara VGA
<m4v> no, es una placa de vídeo que no soporta Linux
<fij0> buenas, quien me puede dar una mano con grub2
<m4v> en windows seguro que funciona
<erika_> gracias m4v por darme una respuesta, que no me gusta... que le voy a hacer, chao muchas gracias.
<erika_> noooooo... no quiero windows!!!!!
<virtual> erika te gustaria mas esto seguro que si : UniOS: un Ubuntu que ejecuta apps de Mac, Windows y Linux
<mimecar> virtual: eso es vaporware
<erika_> en un OS?
<erika_> es, perdón
<virtual> erika  El primer sistema operativo que permite ejecutar programas de Widows, Mac y Linux en un solo sistema
<erika_> guacala!!! y como lo consigo?
<mimecar> linux ya permite ejecutar programas de windows y linux
<mimecar> erika_: no es algo real
<virtual> a partir de septiembre podras descargarte la beta
<erika_> con wine pero algunos, no todos
<m4v> virtual: este canal no es para spamear dudosas distros
<virtual> m4v ten desconfiao : http://www.muylinux.com/2011/08/23/unios-un-ubuntu-que-ejecuta-apps-de-mac-windows-y-linux/
<erika_> porque andan vendiendo bolsitas de humo por ahí, no vaya a ser cosa que el famoso UniOS se una de ellas...
<virtual> dicen que no es un hox o un camelo
<erika_> gracias de antemano chiquillos, nos vemos en otra oportunidad.
<m4v> virtual: correr aplicaciones de windows, mac y linux es una afimación muy grande y poco creible
<m4v> virtual: hasta que no sea cierto y sea lo que realmente dice que es, reservalo para #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<virtual> si ese tal unios funcionara de maravilla me olvido de windows de macosx y de linux  por siempre
<m4v> me alegro, este no es el canal para ello, puedes hablar sobre uniOS en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
 * CanihoJR saluda
<azazl> Alguien tiene instalado gxmame?
<azazl> lo he instalado, y ahora me pide la ubicacion de los ejecutables, le digo que estan en /usr/games, pero nada..
<Ignacio> ¡¡alguien ayuda!!?
<Ignacio> Olvide mi contraseña de root
<Ignacio> ¡Ayuda! Ayudenme a recuperarla
<virtual> ignacio yo quiero ayudarte aun que sea un usuario muy muy requetebasico , la solucion esta en google pero eso era algo que ya sabias xd
<omikron4> ignacio.. entra en modo recuperacion y en el menu que te aparece.. elige linea de comandos... luego pones este comando que te pedira la nueva contraseña unix.. passwd ignacio   digo ignacio  porque es tu alias aki.. pero debes poner el de tu usuario
<omikron4> ignacio no sera que no es tuyo el pc? es muy raro.. que alguien olvide su contraseña en linux.. ya que te la pide cada vez que instalas algo o actualizas
<mimecar> omikron4: no está
<omikron4> ostras, gracias mimecar no me di cuenta
<mimecar> en ubuntu la contraseña es la del usuario
<mimecar> que se le olvide..
<virtual> la contraseña de usuario root en ubuntu no esta activada verdad ?
<mimecar> la cuenta de root no
<virtual> yo ya no me acuerdo si cree una cuenta de root con que comando iformativo lo puedo saber ?
<mimecar> intenta hacer el login como root
<diego> hola, alguien sabe si estan los driver de esta tarjeta de red RTL8191SEvB, para usarla en modo promiscuo?
<diego> que no pude encontrarlos
<gusan0r> buenas
<_CaBeTuX_> buenas tardes
<_CaBeTuX_> consulta
<_CaBeTuX_> necesito hacer un mod_rewrite en apache
<_CaBeTuX_> tengo dos armados con URL/comercial/ y URL/comercial/index.html
<_CaBeTuX_> que funcionan correctamente
<_CaBeTuX_> el problema esta con el URL/comercial
<_CaBeTuX_> sin / y sin URL
<_CaBeTuX_> que deberia poner en el cond?
<rayo1> alguno usa codeblocks ?
<jose> buenas noches, tengo un problema... como puedo solucionar este error que me da el synaptic....??????????????
<jose> E: Tipo «ain» desconocido en la línea 3 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/screenlets-dev-ppa-natty.list
<jose> E: No se pudo leer la lista de fuentes.
<jose> Vaya al diálogo del repositorio para corregir el problema.
<jose> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jose> ayuda
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tarde a todos
<chilicuil> hola hiko_hitokiri
<hiko_hitokiri> que hay de bueno
<muay-guy> hola a todos... estoy teniendo problemas para que ubuntu me reconozca el ipod... como puedo montarlo manualmente?
<hiko_hitokiri> hum
<chilicuil> muay-guy: no te lo podria asegurar, es decir no se si funcione con los programas especificos (gtkpod por ejemplo), pero supongo que podrias montarlo, como montas cualquier otro disco, es decir con $ mount #, $ sudo mount /dev/tu_ipod /carpeta/donde/se/montara
<devnoob> muay-guy, que ubuntu es, y que firm de ipod es?
<muay-guy> devnoob, ubuntu 10.04
<muay-guy> del ipod no tengo idea...lo ligue hoy
<muay-guy> chilicuil, como puedo saber el nombre del puerto usb en el que esta montado?
<muay-guy> **conectado
<devnoob> muay-guy, debe tener el ultimo firm
<devnoob> muay-guy, en el terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa
<devnoob> muay-guy, luego: sudo apt-get update
<devnoob> muay-guy, finalmente sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chilicuil> muay-guy: mmm, con $ lsusb, pero eso no es lo que quieres, sino saber en donde esta ubicado en /dev, y eso se hace con $ fdisk, sugiero que sigas las recomendaciones de devnoob, sino funciona podemos probar manualmente
<muay-guy> chilicuil, el firmware es 4.2.1
<devnoob> muay-guy, entonces tienes que hacer lo del upgrade
<muay-guy> ok, a ver...
<_CaBeTuX_> gente:
<_CaBeTuX_> que esta mal de esto:
<_CaBeTuX_> RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} ^/?comercial$ [NC]
<_CaBeTuX_> RewriteRule ^/(comercial)(/.*) /opencms/comercial/index.html [R=301]
<_CaBeTuX_> que no me aplica?
<_CaBeTuX_> quiero que la URI/comercial (sin el /) me redireccione a el path que le paso en el rule
<muay-guy> devnoob, dist-update va a actualizar a 11.04?
<chilicuil> muay-guy: no, solo actualizara tu sistema
<Zi-> buenas tardes de este lado
<Zi-> alguien podria ayudarme con un problema en los driver de mi tarjeta inalambrica
<muay-guy> chilicuil, va a actualizar Gnome a la version 3?
<chilicuil> muay-guy: no, tal vez algunas librerias a lo mucho, siempre puedes ver los cambios que realizara antes de continuar, asi podras saber que programas modificará especificamente
<chilicuil> Zi-: hola!, que tarjeta tienes?, que problema tienes?
<Zi-> bueno realmente chilicuil es como si los drivers que bajo no estan siendo bien utilizado por el sistema
<Zi-> estoy en mi ultimos updates y nada no funciona
<muay-guy> chilicuil, ok gracias,...entonces lo hago :). Los updates siempre me asustan
<chilicuil> Zi-: puedes correr $ lspci | grep -i net ; #para ver que tarjeta tienes?
<chilicuil> muay-guy: ok, espero que funcione para ti
<Arlette> Hola ^^
<chilicuil> n_n/))) Arlette
<duende> hola gente buenas noches tengo un problema, cuando quiero apagar xubuntu 11.04 graficamente lo que hace es cerrar sesion... y me toca ahí si apagar el PC graficamente,
<Arlette> hola chilicuil
<chilicuil> duende: mmm, puedes probar si dbus esta corriendo?, $  dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop
<Zi-> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Zi-> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<Zi-> disculpa que se puso lento el internet
<Zi-> chilicuil:
<chilicuil> Zi-: supongo que estas en la version 11.04
 * chilicuil busca
<Zi-> sip
<Zi-> que puedo hacer amigo
<chilicuil> Zi-: mmm, parece ser un error conocido, alguien ha sugerido usar el modulo de la version 10.10
<Zi-> que puedo hacer
<mariax> holas a todos muy buenas tardes
<chilicuil> Zi-: abre synaptic y busca bcmwl
<mariax> saludos disculpen la consulta he instalado ubuntu LTS
<chilicuil> Zi-: cuando lo encuentras puedes desinstalarlo
<mariax> e mi compaq presario CQ56_204LA
<chilicuil> mariax: hola o/
<mariax> pero no tengo sonido es decir ya baje el plugin del mp3
<chilicuil> Zi-: debes desinstalarlo completamente
<mariax> reproduce normal,pero no escucho nada
<devnoob> mariax, sube el volumen desde el panel
<mariax> he subido el volumen ,peor nada
<chilicuil> Zi-: luego descargas el paquete para ubuntu 10.10 de packages.ubuntu.com o de aqui: http://www.4shared.com/file/jvWCLLDq...604836bdc.html
<mariax> saludos si lo hice devnoob
<chilicuil> Zi-: le das doble click y deberia dejarte instalarlo
<devnoob> mariax, desde el terminal escribe alsamixer
<duende> <chilicuil> hola gracias, cuando ejecuté el comando, se apagó el PC
<Zi-> deja ver si entiendo bro
<chilicuil> Zi-: regresas a synaptic y bloqueas el paquete, esto es, buscaas bcmwl y deberia aparecer como instalado, das boton secundario y buscas la opcion de bloquear, debe estar ahi, o en propiedades
<chilicuil> Zi-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10881863&postcount=6 =)
<mariax> ya entre a terminal coloque alsamixer
<mariax> pero todo sigue igual
<chilicuil> duende: ok, entonces funciona correctamente dbus, el error debe estar en otra parte, cuando le das en el menu, aparece la opcion apagar sombreada o no aparece?
<devnoob> ahora mueve los niveles, con "m" muteas y desmuteas
<devnoob> mariax,  ahora mueve los niveles, con "m" muteas y desmuteas
<mariax> con m
<mariax> la tecla m claro lo hago
<mariax> pero sigue igual sera que no reconoce bien
<duende> si aparece <chilicuil> entonces me sale los botones que si quiero apagar o reinciar o cerrar sesion y si le doy apagar lo que hace es cerrar sesión y en la pantalla donde uno pone la clave y nombre de usuario ud sabe que desde ahí también se puede apagar graficamente
<mariax> segun lei es una tarjeta sonido HDA ATI
<mariax> sera ese el problema
<mariax> por favor alguna ayuda
<chilicuil> duende: ok, prueba con esto: $ sudo echo "ck-launch-session startxfce4" > /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc; # parece ser un error confirmado https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7442
<devnoob> mariax, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603812
<devnoob> mariax, sabes ingles
<devnoob> ?
<mariax> uhm estan complicado,entiendo ingles un poquito nomas
<devnoob> mariax, el 3er comentario dice: I found the solution!
<devnoob> Use sudo alsamixer from command prompt, select your soundcard by pressing F6, look for S/PDIF and turn up the volume to max, set the 'next' S/PDIF to PCM, and voila! i got sound now... don't know if this works for you, but you can try it... success!
<mariax> uhhm sigue igual
<chilicuil> lo que vendria siendo: "Utilice $ sudo alsamixer; desde la linea de comandos, luego seleccione su tarjeta presionando F6, busque S/PDIF y suba el volumen al maximo, configure el siguiente S/PDIF a PCM y listo!
<devnoob> claro, gracias chilicuil
<mariax> uhm solo me sale HDA ATI SB como tarjeta
<duende> chilicuil me sale esto -> bash: /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: Permiso denegado
<mariax> no hay otra
<chilicuil> duende: ok, claro, puff, lo siento, primero haga $ sudo su y luego # echo "ck-launch-session startxfce4" > /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<duende> ahhhh ok ok voy
<duende> pues aparentemente no hizo nada, porque me deja introducir otro comando pero no me muestra nada chulicuil
<chilicuil> duende: haga $ cat /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<chilicuil> duende: eso deberia devolverle la cadena "ck-launch-session startxfce4"
<chilicuil> duende: si es asi, ya esta, reinicie su equipo y vea si se ha corregido el error
<duende> jejejej pue si eso me ha regresado el comando ...
<duende> ve y pregunto: en que momento se arregló o con que comando??
<chilicuil> duende: con la cadena "ck-launch-session startxfce4" en /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<chilicuil> duende: para mas detalles puede ver el reporte de error:  https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7442
<duende> huuummm eso es como equivalente a abrir un editor de texto y colocarla al final?=??
<chilicuil> duende: si asi es
<duende> gracias chilicuil
<mariax> bueno sigue sin funcionar
<duende> :D ahora miro
<chilicuil> duende: pruebe reiniciando su computadora, buena suerte =)
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-09
<carlosubuntu> hola hay alguna diferencia al poner en un script #!/bin/sh   y  #!/bin/bash  ??
<carlosubuntu> ?
<shai-> ¿Cual es la licencia en donde el material puede ser copiado, y re-distribuido, pero se debe citar siempre al autor?
<m4v> carlosubuntu: uno usa el sh y el otro usa bash como interprete, son parecedos
<m4v> parecidos*
<carlosubuntu> aja
<m4v> shai-: probablemente Creative Commons Attribution
<shai-> m4v: estuve averiguando y cada cosa tiene su nombre y logo en especifico, no sabes mas en detalle?
<m4v> shai-: http://creativecommons.org/choose/
<dzup> vamos piratea todos lo acemos
<dzup> mira mi phone es samsung con un so privativo de movistar, al dia de comprarlo lo desbloquee y le puse todo pirata, hasta los tonos :)
<dzup> y nadie me a reclamado
<m4v> dzup: no es apropiado en este canal.
<carlosubuntu> dzup con quien habla?
<Rasier>  alguien sabe como hacer que el ubuntu 11.04 use los driver de nvidia y no los de nouvea
<fij0> buenas
<Rasier> buenas
<xangua> Rasier: instalalos desde el menú Soporte de hardware
<fij0> por q puede ser q en un sistema en el cual tengo 1,5G libres de memoria, ninguno de sus 8 cores supera el 20% y el disco visto con iostat no muestra mucha acividad tenga un loadavg de 16.00, 18.68, 17.46
<Rasier> no lo que pasa es que los instalo pero no los priorisa
<Rasier> ya hasta bloquee los de noveaou
<Yukiteru> dangar4l, XDD
<Cronosmx> Hello
<xangua> !en
<kubot> This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<dangar4l> Tukeke: pero estas en todos lados! XD
<Yukiteru> jajajaja
<Tukeke> dangar4l, soy tu peor pesadilla
<Tukeke> MUAHAHA
<dangar4l> Tukeke: ¬¬
<dangar4l> Tukeke: tengo que entrar al canal #mud a ver si estás ahí también LOL!
<m4v> dangar4l: te invito a entrar a #ubuntu-es-offtopic, aviviná quien está?
<m4v> adivina*
<dangar4l> LOL
<m4v> bueno, la idea era que se quede un rato a charlar en es-ot ...
<mariana> hey alguien me me ayude porfa
<mariana> alguen se ofrece??
<pollochef> a que ?
<mariana> perdi mi tapiz
<mariana> solo esta en blanco
<mariana> lo intento cambiar pero se pasma
<pollochef> a mira . un poco
<dzup> tapiz?
<mariana> si
<mariana> todo funciona pero el tapiz esta en blanco
<pollochef> server chat.tgnulinux.com.ar
<pollochef> volverine ?????????
<mariana> que??
<pollochef> no te olvides de un newbie desamparado
<dzup> 1.- click derecho al tapiz, escoges y cambias, 2.- abre consola y: gconftool -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename /path/al/tapiz/nuevo   ...como quieras
<dzup> ahi 2 opciones.
<pollochef> volverine esta aca ?
<pollochef> wolverin -...............
<dzup> mariana: o usa mi script  http://www.box.net/shared/r83kc0tqnu   se llama borednomore
<dzup> creo que todavia trabaja
<ericbatista> exit
<fosco__> buenas
<uno1> hola
<uno1> hola
<uno1> hola
<fosco__> hola
<uno1> que haces??
<fosco__> de momento saludarte ;)
<uno1> tienes un moden 3g???
<fosco__> no, adsl
<uno1> y   que  tan  rapido  es??
<fosco__> en mi caso tengo contratados 20Mb
<uno1> 20Mb/s???
<fosco__> si
<uno1> y   cuanto cuesta??
<fosco__> aqui en españa con vodafone 47€ mensuales
<uno1> debe  ser  bien rapido
<fosco__> suficiente para mis necesidades
<uno1> y que  so  tienes??
<fosco__> Ubuntu 11.04
<azazl> necesito ayuda para configurar mi lan en ubtu 11.04
<uno1> gema  dice  que  tiene 11.04
<uno1> yo  como  que  recien  comienzo??
<uno1> solo instale  el  3g con usbmodeswitch
<azazl> me ocurre algo extraño, puedo conectar a internet pero no veo a los demas equipos que tengo, ni ellos a mi, pero entre ellos si que se ven
<uno1> y cuantos  euqipos tienes??
<azazl> 3
<azazl> yo<---X--->A<--->B
<azazl> la X significa que no puedo ver ni a A ni B
<uno1> debe  haber algun progrma  para  ver la red
<azazl> sin embargo todos entramos ainternet por el mismo router
<uno1> algo   como cliente  terminal  servre  imaginome
<uno1> server
<azazl> no, tengo un router de jazztel con wifi y 4 puertos eth
<azazl> este equipo que es el que no ve a los demas conecta por eth
<azazl> y los otros por wifi
<azazl> el problema es que instale gsambaadmin que viene en los repos y desde entonces me ha petao el equipo
<uno1> wicd network manager  ?
<azazl> lo he desinstalao pero sigue igual
<azazl> wicd ntwrk mgr?
<azazl> que es eso?
<uno1> ves las conecciones  wifi
<azazl> no
<uno1> te  dice  en  que  canal  estan
<azazl> instalo wicd ntwrk mgr?
<uno1> algo  vas  ha  ver
<uno1> esta  en  el  repositori
<uno1> o
<azazl> vale estoy instalando...
<azazl> ok, he instalado wicd
<uno1> que  ves??
<azazl> nada
<azazl> tengo que ejecutar algo despues de instalarlo?
<uno1> yo  veo  las redes  disponibles
<azazl> alt+f2  wicd
<azazl> o algo de eso?
<uno1> no  creo
<uno1> cuando lo  instale solo  le  di  clicck
<uno1> pero  el  mio  es  10.04
<azazl> vale he hecho alt+f2   wicd-gtk y ya sale
<azazl> veo las redes wireles
<azazl> y wired-default
<uno1> por  ahi  dbe  haber  algo  que  te  sirva
<azazl> aunque en este equipo tengo wrless yo uso eth
<uno1> debe  haber  algo  parecido  para  eth
<azazl> sí. red cableada
<uno1> el monitor  del  sistema  que  dice??
<azazl> que estoy conectado
<azazl> de hecho estoy chateando desde el equipo que no ve  a los demas
<azazl> mira. si voy a preferencias->comparticion de archivos personales, me dice que no puedo pq los paquetes necesarios no estan instalados
<azazl> yo lo unico que quiero es compartir a traves de la red
<uno1> crea  una  red nueva
<azazl> como?
<uno1> crea una red inalambrica  nueva
<uno1> yo  tengo  miniaplicacion gestor  de la  red  0.8
<uno1> arriba  le  das  click  derecho ç
<uno1> y  sale  una  opcion
<uno1> crear  red  nueva
<uno1> click  izquierdo ,izquierdo
<uno1> le  pones  el  nombre  y  siquieres  seguridad
<azazl> pero no quiero usar la wireless
<uno1> y  como  vas a  salir??
<azazl> mira ya que me has dicho crear red nueva, lo he puesto en googl y sale esto: sudo apt-get install samba samba-common smbclient system-config-samba winbind nautilus-share resolvconf
<uno1> parece  que  instala  sanba-samba...
<uno1> que  ara  ese  programa??
<azazl> compartir ficheros con window
<azazl> compartir ficheros con windows
<uno1> pero  tu  tienes  ubuntu
<uno1> aunque  puedes usar  wine
<uno1> cuantos  SO  tienes??
<azazl> si pero mi madre usa XP en la habitacion de abajo
<azazl> tengo 3 una torre con linux y mi laptop linux
<azazl> y un sobremesa con xop abajo
<azazl> y un sobremesa con xp abajo
<uno1> igual debe conectarse
<uno1> y  leer  archivos  de  la  red
<uno1> si  tiene  los  privilegios
<uno1> creo
<fosco__> azazl, sabes la ip del ordenador A o B?
<azazl> son automaticas, pero estan dentro del rango .128 .132
<azazl> esta es fija .77
<fosco__> azazl, comprueba la ip de esos ordenadores con ipconfig (si son windows) o ifconfig (si son linux)
<fosco__> luego desde el ordenador linux abre nautilus, pulsa ctrl+l para ver la barra de direcciones
<fosco__> y en la dirección pones smb://IP_A
<azazl> mira aqui ami lado tengo el laptop con 192.168.1.128
<azazl> y este que es la torre tiene 192.1681.1.77
<azazl> y este que es la torre tiene 192.168.1.77
<azazl> 255.255.255.0
<azazl> 192.168.1.1 PE
<azazl> no se pudo mostrar smb://ip_a
<azazl> no se pudo mostrar smb://ip_a/
<fosco__> ip_a no hombre
<fosco__> ip_a = la ip del ordenador a
<azazl> dice más: falló al obtener la lista de comparticion del servidor
<azazl> jojo
<azazl> vale vale
<azazl> ostras
<fosco__> por ejemplo para ver lo q comparte el portatil en tu caso sería smb://192.168.1.128
<azazl> ahora lo ha visto
<azazl> ahora ve la red
<azazl> ahora ve la red completa
<fosco__> ok, solucionado pues
<azazl> voy a reinciar a ver si sigue arreglado
<uno1> que  tal??
<azazl> solucionado
<fosco__> ok
<uno1> :)
<azazl> muchisimas gracias
<azazl> ok, ahora otro problema. Cuando pico en compartir una carpeta en este equipo,la que sea, me dice: la red compartida devolvio el error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter
<azazl> ok, ahora otro problema. Cuando pico en compartir una carpeta en este equipo,la que sea, me dice: "la red compartida devolvio el error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Invalid parameter"
<uno1> ????
<azazl> jeje que kbr@n es este pc
<azazl> me tiene frito. :D
<uno1> no  convierte  los  nombres
<azazl> eso dice, a saber...
<uno1> que  sera  usershare??
<azazl> todo esto me ocurre desde que instalé gsamba-admin
<azazl> lo he desinstaldo, he desinstalado samba tambien
<azazl> lo he vuelto a reinstalar
<azazl> y nada
<uno1> desinstalalo y con tu  disco  de  ubuntu ponle  reparar
<azazl> usershare, comparticion de usuario, o usuariocompartido
<fosco__> azazl, posiblemente haya cambiado algun parámetro de la compartición por samba
<fosco__> la verdad es q no soy un experto en el tema
<fosco__> podrías forzar la reconfiguración de los paquetes de samba para limpiar las configuraciones
<uno1> mejor  borralos
<uno1> donde  esten
<uno1> ???
<azazl> ya lo he hecho, voy a probar a compartir en modo root a ver que tal
<uno1> sudo
<azazl> gksudo nautilos
<azazl> niente
<uno1> Hola
<gnome-terminal> hola
<uno1> que  haces??
<gnome-terminal> leendo manga
<uno1> es  de dia  o  de  noche???
<gnome-terminal> noche
<uno1> y  que  hora  es??
<gnome-terminal> alrededor de las 5:00
<gnome-terminal> extraño my pc T_T
<uno1> tu linea  no  es  de  telefonica
<gnome-terminal> sip creo O_o
<uno1> que  es  T_T  ???
<gnome-terminal> lagrimas XD
<uno1> como  se  distancio  de ti??
<gnome-terminal> hablas de la inter?
<azazl> ya me lo he cargao del todo
<uno1> que  era???
<azazl> no no
<fosco__> bien azazl no es facil romperlo todo en tan poco tiemepo ;)
<uno1> de  tu  pc
<fosco__> tiempo*
<azazl> que lo he petao, que ya ni siquiera me abre el icono de NETWORK
<azazl> XD
<gnome-terminal> ya pareces al loco de mi hermano ¬¬
<uno1> reparalo  desde el disco de instalacion
<azazl> ahora a googlear todo el dia
<fosco__> azazl, yo empezaría por reinstalar los paquetes samba* y smb*
<fosco__> y luego reconfigurarlos
<fosco__> sudo apt-get install --reinstall "paquetes"
<azazl> de momento voy a daruna vueltecita por la casa para que se me quite el mosqueo y ahora empiezo de nuevo
<fosco__> sudo dpkg-reconfigure "paquetes"
<fosco__> ok
<uno1> cuantos  hermanos  tienes??
<gnome-terminal> 1 menor
<gnome-terminal> destruyo tanto aparatos q me voy a mudarme de lugar XD
<uno1> pregunta incoherencias??
<uno1> a  ya  rompio  tu  pc
<gnome-terminal> ejem como decia lo llevare a reparar mi vieja pc...
<uno1> la golpeo  o  la  borro??
<gnome-terminal> para instalarle debian 6 asi quedara como nuevo
<gnome-terminal> roto el enchufe de la fuente de poder :@
<uno1> cambiale  de  cable
<uno1> lo  jalas  y  le  pones  otro ,creo
<gnome-terminal> esta roto la fuente mas bien el enchufe de esa
<gnome-terminal> el cable e ta bien
<uno1> a  ya
<gnome-terminal> algun dia le voy a suspender su cuenta de wow >:)
<uno1> y  que  procesador tiene  tu  pc  extrañada??
<gnome-terminal> hmm pentium D 2.8 ghz
<gnome-terminal> 1 gb ram
<gnome-terminal> dd 160 gb
<gnome-terminal> y una tarjeta ati de 4650
<uno1> si sirve
<uno1> y  porque  debian 6??
<gnome-terminal> no no me sirve a menos q sirva para jugar por que ya deje el juego por linux :)
<gnome-terminal> el kernel de debian es software libre me mola todo esa historia de eso
<uno1> en  linux  tambien  hay  juegos
<gnome-terminal> claro q si de hecho le instalare wesnoth
<uno1> pero porque  el  6??
<gnome-terminal> como dije antes cuesta mucho trabajo encontrar una distro 100% funcional con solo software libre
<uno1> a  ya  es  muy  estable
<gnome-terminal> solo hay 2 debian eso espero y parabola linux (Archlinux)
<gnome-terminal> intento q los videos mp4 o cualquier formato pasara a mkv
<gnome-terminal> asi me las paso todo ver si ningun dichoso codec
<azazl> sudo apt-get install libapache2-svn y arreglado ya puedo compartir
<gnome-terminal> bien por ti
<fosco__> no parece tener mucho que ver apache con samba, pero bueno, si funciona... ;)
<azazl> y esto tambien: sudo aptitude install gvfs-backends
<azazl> y arreglado
<azazl> creo que tiene que ver, porque al instalar gsambadmin me desinstalo libapache
<azazl> seguro
<azazl> gracias por su atención señores
<jachavez> hola una consulta como se usa el e2fsck
<BsdNeo> alguien de aca es tecnico en pc ??
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo hago en ubuntu 11.04 para seleccionar un directorio por completo para compartir?
<ivedci89-desktop> cómo hago en amule, ubuntu 11.04 para seleccionar un directorio por completo para compartir?
<ivedci89-desktop> porque los subdirectorios parecen no compartirse...
<jkarlos> buenos dias, ando buscando linberry para instalar en ubuntu 11.04
<jkarlos> pero en la pagina del proyecto no funciona el link de descarga
<redcat> buenas
<redcat> hola buenas
<redcat> alguien me puede ayudar con mi pequeño dilema
<azazl> a la paz de dios!
<redcat> dale
<redcat> si mira es aserca de la barra de herramientas de mi lap
<redcat> osea
<redcat> quiero personalizarla como la del escritorio pero no se puede
<redcat> osea esta es la de mi lap
<fosco_> no entiendo a que barra de herramientas te refieres
<redcat> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/148/escritoriolap.png/
<redcat> a esa barra
<redcat> y quiero que se vea
<redcat> como la de mi pc de escritorio asi
<redcat> http://imageshack.us/f/4/escritoriopc.png/
<redcat> pero no se como
<fosco_> no se que entorno es ese
<fosco_> no parece gnome
<redcat> si es gnome
<redcat> solo que cambie la apariencia
<fosco_> pues boton derecho sobre la barra - propiedades
<fosco_> te dejará cambiar el fondo, el grosor y la transparencia
<redcat> la barra osea el panel
<redcat> ??
<fosco_> syo hablo de la barra inferior
<fosco_> yo*
<redcat> nel
<redcat> nose puede ohhh
<redcat> lla descubri el dilema
<redcat> parece que no instale unos engines gtk2
<azazl> Alguien ha intentado pasar ficheros .pst de outlook a thunderbird?
<azazl> por lo que estoy leyendo lo tengo crudillo
<satonio> buenas
<satonio> ppa-purge no viene con ubuntu 10.04 ?
<fosco_> satonio: preinstalado no
<satonio> en que paquete?
<fosco_> pon ppa-purge en un terminal y te lo dirá
<satonio> ppa-purge: orden no encontrada
<satonio> esto es todo lo que me dice
<fosco_>  La orden «ppa-purge» del paquete «ppa-purge» (universe)
<satonio> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete ppa-purge
<cousteau> está en lucid-backports
<esmirlin> chicos sabéis como cambiar el tema de lxdm?
<xangua> eso es de oneiric¿¿ pregúntales a ellos ;) #ubuntu+1
<esmirlin> xangua, nop, es un gestión de sesiones, nada que ver con oneric :S
<xangua> mmm pss lxdm lo va a usar onerici creo, la verdad no se
<xangua> no le ando cambiando temas al gestor de sesiones :P
<fosco_> lxdm es el dm de lxde
<fosco_> oneiric usará light-dm
<esmirlin> no es que he borrado un gtk que por lo visto es el que trae por defecto y ahora es feísimo xD tiene el básico y quería ponerle el mismo que tengo en mi bodhilinux! ^^
<fzeta> iep!! buenas...
<redcat> hola buenas
<redcat> alguien me podria alludar tengo problemas con la synaptic
<redcat> no la puedo abrir
<redcat> hola alguien por ahi
<redcat> hola
<xangua> si no das detalles de tu problema nadie te va a poder ayudar, no somos adivinos ;)
<redcat> gracias
<redcat> si mira
<redcat> este es el problema no puedo abrir la synaptic
<redcat> me abienta error
<redcat> para ser mas especifico
<redcat> No se ha podido inicializar la información de los paquetes
<redcat> Ha ocurrido un problema imposible de corregir cuando se inicializaba la información de los paquetes.
<redcat> Por favor, informe de esto como un fallo en el paquete «update-manager» e incluya el siguiente mensaje de error:
<redcat> 'E:Tipo «ain» desconocido en la línea 3 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/am-monkeyd-nautilus-elementary-ppa-natty.list'
<xangua> quita ese repositorio entonces
<xangua> centro de software - editar - origenes de software
<redcat> dale
<redcat> y donde lo encuentro
<redcat> otro software
<redcat> ?
<atotclic> buenas
<irene_Gran> Hola a tod@s, necesito un poco de ayuda, un buen editor pdf, tengo pdf editor, hay algo mejor. gracias
<cousteau> LaTeX
<cousteau> quieres editar un pdf existente, o crear uno?
<irene_Gran> editar un pdf
<cousteau> porque para crear, la verdad es que te vale con OpenOffice/LibreOffice, o en realidad cualquier programa que imprima
<irene_Gran> es un pdf creado del banco necesito editarlo
<irene_Gran> latex aparecen varios Cual?
<irene_Gran> latexila, latexdraw
<cousteau> pues pa eso creo que sólo el pdfeditor
<Ramir00> hola pianola
<Ramir00> una pregunta los driver de ac97 de realtek para linux tienen alguna ventaja?
<Ramir00> necesito un pre ecualizador como el que ofrece realtek para windows, sera lo mismo si instalo esos driver de realtek que estan en la pagina
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!!
<Ramir00> pulse audio es el realtek sound generico para todas las placas?
<David_Fxs> Hola a todos!!
<redcat> hola
<David_Fxs> Tengo una consulta, alguno a podido instalar y usar el wink ?
<redcat> nel
<redcat> lo siento bro
<dzup> probando wink :)
<cousteau> dzup, no sería "wink ;)" ?
<dzup> !paste dzup
<dzup> cousteau: ayuda http://paste.ubuntu.com/686119/
<dzup> libexpat.so.0  cual sera?  el dev?
<David_Fxs> el problema esta en poder conseguir esas librerias que te pide...
<dzup> ...le voy a hacer un tuto a mi hermana en como apagar la pc correctamente, siempre le hace un DoS  electrico
<cousteau> dzup, lo más parecido es libexpat1, pero eso te instala libexpat.so.1
<dzup> osea la desconecta :p
<dzup> libexpat1 ya está en su versión más reciente. <--
<cousteau> dzup, usa un post-it señalando el icono de "Apagar"
<dzup> heh
<cousteau> dzup, me temo que tendrás que hacer alguna chapucilla como por ejemplo linkar libexpat.so.1 desde libexpat.so.0
<dzup> sip
<cousteau> prueba a ver   sudo ln -s /lib/libexpat.so.1 /usr/local/lib/libexpat.so.0
<cousteau> (así te lo crea en /usr/local/lib, y está separado del resto)
<dzup> http://blogs.udp.cl/instalar-wink-en-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-1004
<dzup> quizas trabaje, probando
<redcat> hola alguien sabe el comando
<redcat> para instalar el teamviewer
<redcat> esque tengo problemas
<redcat> no me responde ni el synaptic en la otra pc
<redcat> ni el software de ubuntu
<redcat> :S
<David_Fxs> en la pagina esta el .deb
<David_Fxs> yo lo instale asi xD
<redcat> nel esque no me lo agarra
<redcat> osea tengo broncas con el centro de ubuntu para iinstalarlo
<redcat> apenas por terminal
<redcat> por eso preguntaba
<redcat> el comando
<cousteau> qué problemas?
<redcat> nose no me responde se tarda en cargar el centro de ubuntu
<cousteau> me voy, chau
<redcat> chau
<atotclic> redcat estas??
<atotclic> redcat, estas???
<redcat> pero nadie sabe como instalarlo de la terminal
<redcat> yeap
<atotclic> yo se instalarlo
<atotclic> tienes el deb
<redcat> dale desime
<redcat> pero desde la terminal
<atotclic> si desde terminal
<atotclic> tienes el deb descargado
<redcat> simon si lo tengo
<atotclic> estas en la carpeta dond eesta el deb
<redcat> simon esta en el escritorio
<atotclic> desde la consola ves hacia el escritorio sabes ir???
<atotclic> quien es simon
<redcat> nel
<redcat> jajaj
<redcat> es una exprecion
<redcat> mexicana
<redcat> que quiere decir si
<atotclic> cuando estes en la carpeta ejecuta
<atotclic> sudo dpkg -i team*
<atotclic> por ejemplo
<redcat> dale
<redcat> osea
<redcat> een la carpeta de escritorio
<redcat> o como
<atotclic> ejecuta sudo dpkg -i team*
<atotclic> por ejemplo
<redcat> dale
<redcat> y luego
<atotclic> enter
<redcat> oks
<atotclic> y lo instalara
<redcat> oks me boyy a checar
<redcat> ire a comer
<redcat> lla vengo
<atotclic> desde el centro de ubuntu si no tienes los repositorios no te lo instala
<redcat> oks
<atotclic> desde consola si
<redcat> como desde consola?
<redcat> a que se refieren con consola
<atotclic> desde la terminal
<atotclic> consola igual a terminal
<redcat> oks
<redcat> vengo
<Ramir00> cuando elijo que no se expanda el panel, al reiniciar  los iconos se desordenan, porque
<Ramir00> y tengo que recuperar el panel
<atotclic> el panel superior
<Ramir00> si
<atotclic> es porque tienes unos fijos y otrosno
<atotclic> los fijos se quedan donde estan
<atotclic> cuando encojes el panel
<Ramir00> si
<Ramir00> se desordenan cuando reinicio
<atotclic> y al agrandarlo se quedan donde estaban
<Ramir00> claro
<atotclic> la pantalla tiene unos pixels no es lo mismo el 100 que el 200
<Ramir00> entonces por defecto se vuelve a reordenar, que para mi es desordenarse
<atotclic> si se desordenan aunque se ordenan
<Ramir00> lo que pasa es que monitor es pequeño y tengo que ocultar la barra, y cuando voy a cerrar el mozilla baja el panel y elijo aplicaciones
<Ramir00>   por eso lo queria encojer
<atotclic> ocultala hacia arriba no hacia el lado
<Ramir00> por eso esta hacia arriba
<atotclic> y hacia arriba se te desordena??
<Ramir00> si la encojo si se desordena al reiniciar
<atotclic> solo tienes el panel superior
<Ramir00> o cambiar user
<atotclic> si encojes si
<Ramir00> claro el que viene por defecto
<atotclic> usa un docky
<atotclic> hay muy ligeros
<Ramir00>  ok...cambio la pregunta, yo uso maverik tiene gnome, recien instale el escritorio kde,,.pero usa mas memoria que el gnome
<atotclic> si
<Ramir00> kde no era mas liviano?
<atotclic> no xcf
<atotclic> xubuntu
<Ramir00> ese es muy feo
<atotclic> y lubuntu
<atotclic> fluxbox
<atotclic> es el mas ligero creo
<atotclic> si no tambien esta impresionante en (ingles)
<Ramir00> ok
<Ramir00> ahora lo instalo
<atotclic> ahora no me sale el nombre
<atotclic> awesome
<Ramir00> otra pregunta
<atotclic> ese
<atotclic> fluxbox es el mas ligero
<Ramir00> viste que los mother que vienen con sound onboar, vienen con los drivers de realtek , los cuales tienen ecualizador
<atotclic> si
<Ramir00> en la pagina de realtek hay drivers para linux, para ac97
<Ramir00> para que sirven esos? reemplazan a pulseaudio?
<atotclic> yo de sonido no toco nada si funciona
<atotclic> lo toco cuando no funciona
<atotclic> en alguna maquina que es muy raro por cierto
<Ramir00> claro con pulse audio anda casi todo
<Ramir00> lo que pasa es que en ubuntu la musica se escucha un poco fea porque le falta un pre como el de realtek
<Ramir00> hay un ecualizador para pulseaudio pero empeora el sonido
<atotclic> has instalado medibuntu
<Ramir00> no
<atotclic> todos los drivers para sonido yvideo privatitativos
<Ramir00> justo te iva a preguntar eso, si realtek no ofrecia driver privativos como nvidia
<atotclic> no lo he mirado nunca
<atotclic> deu
<HoNgOuRu> hola
<HoNgOuRu> tengo un problemilla con mi tarjeta de sonido
<HoNgOuRu> la tengo en 5.1 luego de cambiar de cancion
<HoNgOuRu> se muere el subwoffer
<HoNgOuRu> los 5 parlantes restantes siguen funcionando
<freestyle_> hola
<clicbic> Hola yo tambien tengo un problema despues de usar mucho debian cuando uso ubuntu noto que este es mucho mas lento que debian a que puede deberse?
<freestyle_> alguien tiene experiencia en compilación cruzada?
 * unknow Buenas!
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-10
<uno1> hola
<dev1ls> hello
<dev1ls> buenas noches..
<uno1> Hola algien tiene un  modem 3g???
<dev1ls> alguien me ayuda a compartir red en ubuntu via wifi tipo ad-hoc
<dev1ls> ?
<uno1> recien comienzo
<uno1> crea una red conminiaplicacion  gestor de la red 0.8
<cousteau> dev1ls, usando firestarter a lo mejor... leí algo sobre compartir wifi
<cousteau> mira a ver si esto te vale... es de 2009, pero igual te sirve
<cousteau> http://chamangt.wordpress.com/2009/02/15/compartir-internet-por-medio-de-wifi-sin-router-inalambrico/
<Yukiteru> les hago una pregunta, quienes aqui se consideran fanboys de ubuntu
<dzup> oh
<Yukiteru> nadie quiere hablar, eso me dice que aqui no hay fanboys gracias a DIOS!!!!
<dzup> hay usuarios
<dzup> aparte Yukiteru
<dzup> !offtopic Yukiteru
<kubot> Yukiteru: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Yukiteru> dzup, la verdad no quería iniciar una conversación sobre este tema, solo quería conocer si habia alguno que se considerar fanboy
<Yukiteru> pero dejemosle hasta allí XD
<dzup> podras discutir eso y mas alla
<Souchiro> nos leemos mañana :D
<blaiker> hola
<blaiker> necesito ayuda con la tipografia
<Lithos84> blaiker: ¿Qué tipo de ayuda?
<blaiker> hola alguien me puede echar una mano?
<Lithos84> blaiker: ¿Qué necesitas?
<blaiker> recien me instale linux mint 11 y no consigo que firefox se me vea nitido
<dzup> y eso que tiene que ver con ubuntu?
<Lithos84> blaiker: Quizá es mejor que preguntes en algún foro de Linux Mint. El problema es ajeno a Ubuntu.
<blaiker> he buscado pero solo hay en ingles, el mismo problema lo tengo con ubuntu
<blaiker> uso mint pero esta basado en ubuntu, por eso entre aqui
<Lithos84> blaiker: Describe mejor el problema.
<cousteau> mira en Apariencia > Tipografía
<blaiker> las letras no se ven bien definidas, es como si los bordes estubieran un poco difuminados y cansa mucho la vista
<Lithos84> blaiker: Puedes seguir la sugerencia de cousteau.
<blaiker> cambie la tipografia por time new romans pero no se soluciona
<blaiker> no se si sera ya problema de mi grafica, pero no consigo que se vea nitido como en windows
<Lithos84> blaiker: ¿Cambiaste la tipografía en la configuración de Firefox?
<blaiker> sii
<blaiker> la cambie en firefox y en mint
<Lithos84> blaiker: ¿Cuál versión de Firefox usas?
<blaiker> creo que la 5 no estoy seguro, es la que viene con ubuntu 11.o4
<Lithos84> blaiker: Quizá se deba a la tarjeta gráfica. ¿Cuál es la resolución de tu monitor?
<cousteau> hm, eso podría ser
<blaiker> 1366x768
<blaiker> no
<blaiker> perdon se me fue el dedo
<Lithos84> blaiker: ¿El problema está presente en otro software o en un documento con texto?
<blaiker> la verdad que me encabezone con las tipografias y no comprobe
<blaiker> es en firefox y tambien en chromium
<Lithos84> blaiker: ¿Estás 100% seguro que Linux Mint muestra la resolución apropiada del monitor?
<blaiker> voy a comprobarlo
<blaiker> muestra bien la resolucion
<blaiker> sera algun problema con la grafica?
<Lithos84> blaiker: Quizás. ¿Cuál es tu tarjeta gráfica?
<blaiker> tiene instalado el driver recomendado
<blaiker> es una geforce 310 m
<blaiker> de un laptop asus k 50
<blaiker> muchas gracias a todos, seguire buscando
<blaiker> sobre el problema de la camara invertida, alguien sabe como solucionarlo?
<cousteau> estará el monitor ajustado? a lo mejor los píxeles están medio desfasados
<cousteau> puedes pasar una captura de pantalla a ver si se ve mal?
<cousteau> si es cosa de drivers, ahí no creo que podamos ayudar mucho... a saber cómo va el tema de drivers en mint
<Lithos84> blaiker: Buscando en la red hallé que tu tarjeta gráfica es bastante problemática en diversas distribuciones GNU/Linux. No garantía (por el momento) que vaya a funcionar bien con Linux Mint.
<blaiker> vaya lata
<cousteau> meh... si yo tengo una geforce2 mx/mx 400, con 64 MB RAM, y la he conseguido hacer funcionar...
<blaiker> muchas gracias por la info Lithos
<Lithos84> blaiker: Es un placer ^_^
<blaiker> no es que se vea mal pero si noto que se me cansa la vista y que no es tan nitido, a ver si me estare obsesionando
<blaiker> costeau ahora no puedo poner una captura porque en este pc no tengo instalado el mint, pero muchas gracias por el interes
<blaiker> lo de la cam invertida sabeis algo?
<blaiker> en chesse no captura la cam, en camorama esta correcta y en skype esta invertida
<blaiker> hace tiempo lei sobre un paquete que se llamava liv4 o algo asi y que te daba opciones de invertir la cam
<blaiker> alguien sabe el nombre correcto del paquete?
<GridCube> nop
<elmito> ola
<yelizahelena> hola buenas madrugada
<yelizahelena> podrian indicarme cual es la aplicacion para bajar musica de la web
<yelizahelena> que funcione mejor que ARES
<fosco_> YBG: yo te recomiendo la descarga directa, o los torrent
<fosco_> nada tipo ares/emule funciona bien en linux
<YBG> como bajo las musicas directamente sin usar emule ni ares
<fosco_> YBG: lo más sencillo es la descarga directa
<fosco_> puedes usar el propio navegador
<YBG> al acceder por el navegador firefox no baja  ni se escucha
<YBG> lo que hace es entrar a una ventana de youtube
<YBG> quisiera bajar musica para luego grabar en un dvd
<fosco_> YBG: ya te he dicho como hacerlo, de todas maneras este no es un canal de descargas
<fosco_> es un canal de soporte técnico de ubuntu
<azazl> !coc
<kubot> El Código de Conducta de Ubuntu es un documento de etiqueta de la comunidad que pedimos todos los usuarios Ubuntu respeten. Se encuentra en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Código_de_Conducta. Puedes encontrar información de como firmarlo electrónicamente aquí (en inglés) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<fzeta> res
<robertus> hola
<dannyLopez> cual es el repositorio oficial de adobe para instalar flas?
<dannyLopez> flash*
<carlosubuntu> el de socios de cannonical
<carlosubuntu> dannyLopez
<dannyLopez> flashplayer-mozilla y este que me salio en aptitude search sirve?
<S[e]C> baja el .deb de la web oficial q es la ultima version
<S[e]C> el apt ubuntu q hay: http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<trixur> Buen día gente, instalé ubuntu studio en una portatil hp dv6915nr con una tarjeta nvidia gforce go7150m integrada
<trixur> el problema es que cuando termino de instalar la pantalla sale distorcionada, todo funciona a la perfección pero me imagino que debe de ser algun error del driver
<trixur> alguna sugerencia?
<mimecar>  ¿con el live cd te pasaba eso?
<trixur> mimecar: solamente tiene la opción de instalar el sistema, con livecd de ubuntu normal me viene pasando eso desde la versión 10.04
<CanihoJR> y,¿Te ha pasado cuando has terminado de instalar el sistema operativo?¿o el driver de la tarjeta?
<trixur> y la que instalé fue la 11.04
<trixur> pero ubuntu studio
<mimecar> no se las modificaciones que tiene ubuntu studio
<mimecar> y si te pueden afectar de alguna forma
<trixur> CanihoJR: cuando he terminado de instalar el OS
<mimecar> trixur: ¿has mirado si esa tarjeta tiene alguna incompatibilidad?
<Mathiux> Buenas a todos!
<trixur> mimecar: no pero ahorita ando actualizando y no se ve del todo bien
<trixur> pero si puedo habilitarle el driver de nvidia solo actualizo algunas cosas
<trixur> haber que sucede
<trixur> ^^
<chilicuil> Mathiux: buen dia!
<Mathiux> Buenos días/tardes chilicuil
 * chilicuil hace olas con sus manos y ve como la multitud se sintoniza con la buena onda, glugluglu ~~~>_>~~~~~
<rommel> buenas tades
<rommel> alguien sabria como hacer para recuperar o restablecer la contraseña que te pide amarok
<mimecar> ¿es la contraseña del deposito de claves?
<Mathiux> Yo uso Rhythmbox :P
<mimecar> rommel: si la contraseña es de kdewallet no puedes recuperarla
<mimecar> tendrás que borrar el deposito de claves con todos sus datos
<m4v> rommel: amarok no pide contraseñas a no ser que estes usando algún servicio online
<rommel> m4v lo q pasa es q no pide contraseña para usarlo si no una carpeta pero ya lo desistale y boy a instalarlo denuevo
<rommel> ahora me sigue saliendo un triangulo rojo
<rommel> q no actualisa el sistema
<mimecar> rommel: desinstalar amarok no lo arregla
<mimecar> m4v: en las últimas versiones con abrir amarok sin configurar nada ya pedía la clave del deposito
<m4v> mimecar: no recuerdo, amarok nunca me pide una clave a mí
<mimecar> ese comportamiento me ha pasado con kde 4.6 en fedora
<mimecar> puede ser que en ubuntu no lo pida por defecto
<m4v> me pide clave si activo alguno de los servicios online que tiene, tipo lastfm o otro
<mimecar> puede ser que en algunas ocasiones esos servicios vengan activados
<mimecar> en cualquier caso la contraseña del deposito no se puede recuperar
<m4v> nop, del depósito no.
<mimecar> afortunadamente
<rommel> bueno señores
<rommel> gracias
<rommel> como poder instalarlo denuevo entonces
<rommel> desde el mismo lugar
<rommel> desde el centro de sotw
<mimecar> escribes el nombre del programa y lo instalas
<rommel> o por copnsola sera mejor
<rommel> ok
<mimecar> pero te seguirá fallando hasta que no hagas un desposito de claves nuevo
<mimecar> todas las contraseñas que hayas guardado se perderán
<rommel> gracias mimecar
<rommel> al parecer con instalaro denuevo se arreglo
<mimecar> si no has borrado la configuración de amarok no es posible
<rommel> buenas tardes
<rommel> me pedia la clave de una carpeta
<rommel> aora no salio eso
<mimecar> de una carpeta o del deposito?
<rommel> si del deposito q es eso?
<mimecar> el lugar donde se guardan todas las contraseñas
<rommel> lo q se a escuchado?
<rommel> entiendo
<rommel> bueno nuebamente muchas gracias
<D-arker> buenas tardes
<D-arker> recien instale ubuntu 10.10 en mi pc
<D-arker> y coomo no tiene tarjeta de red inalambrica le adapte ccon una memoria usb
<D-arker> y al conectarla corriendo uubuntu no la detecta :(
<D-arker> alguien me puede ayudar
<mimecar> no sería mejor que usaras ubuntu 11.04?
<D-arker> la usb es TL-WN321G
<fosco_> estas en ubuntu ahora?
<D-arker> no estoy en windows es que instale los dos en la misma pc
<fosco_> sería todo mucho mas facil y más rapido si puedieses entrar aqui directamente desde ubuntu
<D-arker> sipero el problema es que no me puedo conectar a internet
<fosco_> no puedes ponerle un cable de red?
<D-arker> creo qu si es la version 11
<D-arker> fosco_ no me podrias explicar como concetarlo
<mimecar>  D-arker¿tu router no tiene toma de red?
<denki> a mi me ha pasado, comprate una compatible
<D-arker> ammm
<D-arker> amm si
<denki> ahora tengo una que en windows no va y en ubuntu si
<D-arker> antes tenia internet 3g y recuerdo que instale algunos archivos para poder ejecutar el usb como modem
<D-arker> pero este no es 3g banda ancha
<denki> es internet de router
<fosco_> D-arker: si vienes desde ubuntu puedo guiarte, si no no
<denki> yo tenga una con 3 tomas de antenas d-link con chip atheros y en ubuntu me funciona
<D-arker> ammm la vrdd no puedo es q si entro no tengo internet
<denki> las d-link van muy bien
<mimecar1> D-arker: ¿tu router tiene toma de red si o no?
<D-arker> pues no se ? que e eso
<mimecar1> ...
<fosco_> mal empezamos...
<debsan> -.-
<denki> internet por cable
<D-arker> si tengo 4 en red por cable
<denki> pero el tuyo esta demasiado lejos
<D-arker> y esta por inalambrico
<mimecar1> quita el cable a uno y conectalo
<denki> eso
<mimecar1> si está lejos, cambia el ordenador de sitio
<D-arker> pues esta delejos como 4  metros
<denki> eso es muy poco
<D-arker> pero estoy con el orita pero con xp
<D-arker> osea la señal esta bien
<mimecar> D-arker: es sencillo, si no te conectas con ubuntu no tienes soporte
<mimecar> tienes que seguir los pasos en ubuntu
<fosco_> D-arker: no estamos hablando de la señal, estamos hablando de que enchufes un cable de red a ubuntu y te cobnectes aqui con él
<D-arker> ok, ire al google
<D-arker> bye.
<fosco_> de esa manera todo será más fácil y raṕido
<mimecar> ¿tanto te cuesta mover el ordenador?
<fosco_> pues nada, bye
<D-arker> es que son servidores que estan funcionando, y estan en funcionamiento
<D-arker> son del negocio
<mimecar> los 4 son críticos?
<denki> D-arker, si no cogete un switch ethernet de 4 puertos y una cable de 5 metros
<denki> o cable
<D-arker> ajjaajaaajaaajaj
<D-arker> no we quiero hacer eso
<D-arker> los clientes usualmente estan utilizando este tipo de tecnologia
<D-arker> ycomo manejo ubuuntu y debian
<denki> yo no tengo entrada de cable aqui desde hace 1 año y el router esta en el quinto pino, comprate una targeta d-link y ya esta
<D-arker> ovio necesito configurarla
<denki> o USB pero mira el modelo en google y comprueba si te va a servir antes de pagar
<denki> pues sino tienes soporte en ubuntu en debian peor
 * CanihoJR saluda
<D-arker> eso es verdad
<D-arker> pero de que se puede se puede
<mimecar> sin estar en ubuntu ni tener conexión a la red no es sencillo
<D-arker> dejame ver es que no se si tengo que realizar un scrip o algo
<D-arker> mimicar tengo desdel ubuntu 6.0 utilizando ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿no puedes conseguir un switch?
<D-arker> si
<D-arker> RT73 Linux Driver, es mucho proceso instalar este driver
<denki> D-arker, ese driver es de la ralink
<denki> ese driver funciona bien con ubuntu sin tocar nada, pero tu targeta debe ser especial
<denki> busca en los repositorios de packages.ubuntu.com rt73
<denki> igual encuentras algo nuevo
<denki> o viejo
<D-arker> amm no ya se como me conectare al internet
<D-arker> configurare el usb 3g ibanda ancha
<D-arker> aver si puedo conectarme
<D-arker> bye.
<d-ark> Fl
<d-ark> fosco_ ya estoy en ubuntu
<rengo> holas
<rengo> hay alguien esta horas tengo una consulta
<rengo> como se llama paquete usa ubuntu para descomprimir .debs?
<rengo> como se llama paquete usa ubuntu para descomprimir .debs?
<mrkcc> hola
<tatalinux> hola
<tatalinux> hola ubuto
<tatalinux> uboto
#ubuntu-es 2011-09-11
<x-kap3> hola disculpen necesito ayuda no se si me pueda ayudar alguien de aki
<x-kap3> alguien sabe como instalar un servidor ssh en puppy linux???
<xangua> pregunta en el canal de puppy
<x-kap3> me podrias decir cual es y si existe alguno en español
<dadsd> no sean gachos
<dadsd> ayudanme a configurar el internet
<dadsd> de un blacktrack 5 r1
<dadsd> es una distribucion basada en ubuntu
<xangua>  /join backtrack-linux
<dadsd> no me rula el inalambrico
<dadsd> esque lo tengo en una wmware
<xangua> o era¿ #backtracklinux algo así ;)
<dadsd> :(
<dadsd> no se puede entrar con ninguno de los 1
<x-kap3> entra a /join  #backtrack-es
<dadsd> 2
<dadsd> no hay nadie
<dadsd> ni bot´s
<dadsd> :(
<x-kap3> si
<x-kap3> hay varios
<x-kap3> cheka si estas poniendo bien el canal
<x-kap3> de echo yo esoy ahi dadsd
<dadsd> si, si lo estoy colocando bien
<dadsd> le doy en /join #blacktrack-es pero no entra
<dadsd> bueno, si entra
<dadsd> pero no hay nadie
<x-kap3> es backtrack-es
<x-kap3> no blac
<dadsd> haahaha ahh chinguetas tienes razon
<dadsd> xD
<dadsd> excuse me
<x-kap3> ok
<x-kap3> :)
<alejo0317> Buenas noches, alguien sabe alguna manera de configurar x11vnc de tal manera que se vea en blanco y negro (Para ahorrar ancho de banda) y así verlo con una mejor tasa de refresco?
<S[e]C> que sea en blanco y negro ahorra ancho de banda?
<S[e]C> de donde sacaste eso?
<S[e]C> quizas es ignorancia mia no sé
<alejo0317> al haber menos colores la transferencia de bits debe ser menor supongo
<alejo0317> es decir no es lo mismo si tienes 16millones de colores que 256
<trixur> hola buenas noches, logre solucionar el problema de video con ubuntu studio ahora surge otro problema no me detecta la tarjeta de sonido alguna sugerencia para tratar de solucionar este inconveniente?
<ericbatista> hola
<ericbatista> alguien me ayuda con un problemita en la tarjeta wifi
<ericbatista> parece que el driver no funciona bien
<ericbatista> y no quiere funcionar la tarjeta
<ericbatista> en ubuntu 11.04
<neokx> hola como puedo ejecutar un .iso sin necesidad de grabar un cd
<neokx> algun programa o algo para poder ejecutarlo
<neokx> ??
<tata> :o
 * CanihoJR saluda
<fzeta> buen día
<vantage_pudding> hola fzeta
<fzeta> hi vantage_pudding
<cousteau> ¿alguien sabe quién se encarga de modificar las distribuciones de teclado de Ubuntu?
<cousteau> porque desde hace unos días he descubierto que AltGr-C, que antes eran el símbolo ¢ y el copyright (c), ahora son la ĉ y la Ĉ
<cousteau> los cuales (1) no sé en qué idioma/lengua se usan, y (2) podían obtenerse perfectamente con ^ y C
<cousteau> de hecho han puesto un montón de combinaciones de teclas de consonantes con circunflejo, que yo NUNCA voy a usar, y que YA podían obtenerse
<cousteau> ...y que al parecer se activan cuando TÚ activas manualmente "añadir circunflejos de esperanto", y se desactiva cuando lo vuelves a desactivar... :/ vale, ahora me siento taaan idiota...
<Braiam> cousteau: que version??
<cousteau> de qué?
<EXio> De que me perdi XD
<Braiam> cousteau> ¿alguien sabe quién se encarga de modificar las distribuciones de teclado de Ubuntu? <--- esto
<EXio> jaja
<cousteau> ah... bueno, de ubuntu en general, quién decide las distribuciones de teclado, dónde debería enviar sugerencias para modificarlas, etc
<cousteau> (no tiene que ver con lo de mi invento de pulsar varias teclas a la vez, es por otra cosa)
<EXio> jajaja, XD
<EXio> yo ni idea cousteau :P
<Braiam> eso se importa de Debian, aunque se aplican parches a la distribución
<cousteau> (de hecho era porque activé sin querer las teclas de esperanto y quería saber quién fue el lumbrera que decidió cambiar la distribución... sin saber que había sido culpa mía)
<Braiam> Alt + Shift???
<cousteau> no, una opción en distribuciones de teclas
<cousteau> la puse para probar, no vi nada distinto, y me la dejé puesta
<Braiam> jajaja
<cousteau> y venga a rabiar porque en vez de © me salía Ĉ, y en vez de ↓ me salía ŭ
<Braiam> deberias revisar la lista de distribuciones en gnome-keyboard-propieties
<cousteau> Braiam, eso hice, y todas las del teclado español tenían esos caracteres en vez de los que tenían antes
<Braiam> que yo sepa, no te fijes en el mapa que hay en pantalla, a mi me paso eso, y pese al que el layout estaba bien, en la pantalla me mostraba otra cosa :*
<Braiam> :/*
<cousteau> pues a mí me sale lo mismo que lo del layout
<EXio> setxkbmap es ?
<EXio> :P
<Braiam> EXio: sera mejor que modifique la configuracion de X, porque cuando reinicie sesion tendra que ponerlo de nuevo
<EXio> Braiam: sep :P
<EXio> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<EXio> :D
<Braiam> tambien estan los ~/.x* para las configuraciones de usuario
<EXio> :P
<EXio> ~/.[Xx]*
<EXio> jaja
<Ramir00> hola instale el  escritorio kde en maverick pero ahora carga otross programas, como lo desinstao
<mimecar> puedes hacerlo con el centro de software
<Ramir00> ok
<mimecar> ¿tenías gnome antes en tu equipo verdad?
<Ramir00> si, elijo fluxbox, kde o gnome cuando me logueo, pero ahora     carga programa de kde cuando uso gnome y usa mucha ram
<mimecar> si el programa no está definido para que se cargue al inicio no se tiene que iniciar en gnome
<Ramir00>   elijo el escritorio al inicio
<cousteau> aplicaciones al inicio?
<cousteau> ahí se puede elegir qué se inicia al iniciar sesión
<mimecar> que aplicación de kde se ejecuta al inicio de gnome?
<Ramir00> que cuando uso maverick normal...en aplicaciones hay nuevos programas, que son de kde
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> eso no quiere decir que se carguen al inicio
<Ramir00> pero igual lo quiero sacar
<mimecar> en el menú aparecen los programas instalados
<mimecar> como quieras
<Ramir00> quiero que desaparezcan esos programas
<mimecar> también te aparecen los programas de fluxbox en el menú de gnome..
<Braiam> Ramir00: tendras que buscar uno a uno
<Ramir00> fluxbox, no por ahora no l os vi
<EXio> mimecar: fluxbox no instala apps
<Ramir00> apt-get install kde
<mimecar> el metapaquete de fluxbox no instala programas?
<Ramir00> como lo saco todo de una
<mimecar> Ramir00: elimina el paquete de kde
<Ramir00> desde consola
<Ramir00> no lo encuentro hay mucho
<Braiam> Ramir00: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/kubuntu-desktop
<Braiam> hay estan todos las dependencias
<Braiam> todo lo que comienze con K pertenece a kde
<Braiam> aparte de uno que otro programa que soporte gtk (okular, dragonplayer, ...)
<mimecar> Ramir00: "kde" no está como paquete para apt-get
<mimecar> recuerdas el nombre del paquete que pusistes?
<Braiam> lo mas sencillo seria desintalar kubuntu-desktop y dejar plasma-desktop
<EXio> habia un comando
<Ramir00> instale el paquete  kubuntu-desktop
<EXio> apt-get --purge remove milpaquetes
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que quitar ese paquete
<Ramir00> ahora quiero desinstalar ese paquee
<EXio> ya veo si lo encuentro :D
<mimecar> luego reinstala gnome-desktop
<Ramir00> ya esta instalado
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> después de quitar kde-desktop reinstala el paquete
<EXio> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<Ramir00> como instalar y usar un escritorio distinto a gnome.....esto lo dice en la ayuda que v iene con ubuntu
<EXio> ahi tenes Ramir00
<EXio> google :D
<mimecar> Ramir00: no te entiendo
<EXio> Ramir00: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<Braiam> eso quitara todo lo que no sea por "defecto" de gnome
<EXio> Braiam: :P veo que borra todo lo que *k*
<EXio> :P
<Ramir00>  Los paquete virtuales como «freespacenotifier» no se pueden eliminar
<EXio> Borra ese paquete de la lista y sacalo
<EXio> jaja
<Braiam> Note, this applies only to Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty). If you're using 10.10, go here. If you're using 10.04, go here.
<Braiam> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnomemaverick <--- este es
<EXio> :P
<Ramir00> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<Ramir00>  libaccess-bridge-java : Depende: default-jre pero no va a instalarse o
<Ramir00>                                   openjdk-6-jre pero no va a instalarse o
<Ramir00>                                   sun-java6-jre pero no va a instalarse
<Ramir00> quedo claro que estoy usando el escritorio violeta por defecto....el de ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿cuando te sale eso?
<Ramir00> a el escritorio kde lo tengo para elegir cuando me logueo
<mimecar> si lo desinstalas ya no podrás usarlo
<mimecar> Ramir00: copialo en gedit
<mimecar> y que te quede solo una línea
<Ramir00>   no se puede
<mimecar> ¿has pegado todo el texto en gedit?
<mimecar> Ramir00: no me pegues todo el texto en privado
<Ramir00> ok
<mimecar> si has desinstalado cosas por tu cuenta, hay paquetes que ya no tienes
<Ramir00> voy a reiniciar
<mimecar> ¿has instalado ubuntu-desktop?
<Ramir00> cuando me logueo ya no tengo la opcion del escritorio kde, pero quedan programas en aplicaciones
<mimecar> has pegado antes todas las líneas en gedit?
<Ramir00> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnomemaverick
<Ramir00> ahi estan en una sola linea
<Ramir00> pero cuando lo pego en la consola se ponen muchas lineas
<mimecar> ¿que programas se te han quedado?
<mimecar> mientras en el texto original sea todo una línea es correcto
<Ramir00> bueno entonces pegue las linea de esa pagina
<Ramir00> la linea
<mimecar> Ramir00: ¿que programas de kde se han quedado?
<Ramir00> estoy en el centro de software, y veo que kubuntu-desktop fue eliminado y muchas otras cosas
<Ramir00> ktorrent quedo por ejemplo
<Ramir00> quieroo desisntalar system monitor de kde y me dice que el paquete esta roto
<EXio> Ramir00: ¿?
<EXio> Que sale?
<EXio> que esta roto nomas?
<EXio> apt-get -f install
<EXio> ¿?
<Ramir00> lo quiero eliminar por que es de kde
<Ramir00> see puede ubicarr desde synaptic los programas que sean de kde??
<Ramir00> uno menos chau KONSOLE
<EXio> Yo estoy usando konsole :P
<Ramir00> tengo que eliminar muchos programas
<Ramir00> con K
<Ramir00> chau
<EXio> jajaa
<EXio> yo que vos me armo un script pa' safar
<nowy> Buenas a todos
<EXio> buenas nowy
<nowy>   ¿como están ustedes?
<EXio> yo bien, vos?
<cousteau> bieeeeeen
<nowy> bien, bien, gracias
<nowy> a excepción de que no me funciona la webcam , pero por lo demás bien
<nowy> no me va con skype
<dzup> heh
<mrkcc> alguien puede dar un nombre de navegador de red local para xfce
<dzup> ke?
<mimecar> nautilus permite ver los archivos compartidos de una red
<EXio> pero no es de xfce :P
<mimecar> EXio: se puede ejecutar en xfce
<cousteau> pcmanfm... pero es de lxde
<EXio> mimecar: si, pero es de gnome :P, te instalas medio gnome para eso :P
<cousteau> pero no creo que dependa mucho de lxde, creo que se podrá poner en xfce sin problemas
<mrkcc> mm
<EXio> exacto
<mrkcc> pero no habra uno que no nesesite gnome
<EXio> mrkcc: pcmanfm
<dzup>  apt-cache depends nautilus|pastebinit
<dzup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/687009/
<dzup> quien dice?
<mrkcc> gracias exio
<mrkcc> ahorita lo descargo
<mimecar> dzup: no tiene tantas dependencias
<dzup> aca arojaesas
<cousteau> dzup, Depende: libc6
<cousteau> Depende: nautilus-data   Depende: nautilus-data
<cousteau> raro que no dependa de linux-image o de xserver-xorg
<dzup> cousteau: deja ver tu prog
<cousteau> ah no, pues sí... tiene unas cuantas dependencias directas
<cousteau> creí que serían indirectas
<dzup> cousteau: no lo corrijas que no crtico heh
<dzup> no puede ser peor que programar en perl "p
<dzup> ...o cobol y sus loops estilo vbasic :p
<cousteau> bue, perl está bien para lo que está bien
<mrkcc> yo digo ensamblador si esta algo dificil
<cousteau> y... de qué estábamos hablando?
<EXio> jaja
<Tukeke> Yukiteru, hablalo
<ruco> Hla
<ruco> hola
<ruco> tengo ubuntu 10.04 y de repente es sonidos se empezó a escuchar muy bajito y distorsionado
<ruco> se puede revisar si esta dañado el parlante desde el terminal?
<ruco> es una netbook
<ruco> el alsamixer muestra todo bien
<mimecar> usa un live cd para la prueba
<ruco> es netbook. no tiene pero en windows también pasa Quería asegurarme
<mimecar> puedes usar un live cd desde una memoria usb
<mrkcc> yo la otra vez revice una laptop asi  y era la salida del audio
<ruco> en el centro de controls - sonido
<mimecar> pero si te pasa en windows, seguramente es un fallo de hardware
<ruco>  es posible con el bajo sonido hacerlo salir por un parlante?
<dzup> pues perl a mi gusro es muy desorganizado
<mrkcc> si ruco
<ruco> Ok gracias entonces
<mrkcc> se ruco si se puede siempre que los parlantes son el problema, pero si se la salida de audio
<mrkcc> ahi si hay problema
<dzup> tequila en fresas no bueno, sabe horrible
<ruco> mrkcc la salida de audio nunca la usé ahora pruebo con unnos auriculares gracias a todos
<ruco> igual está en garantía
<ruco> adios
<Guest9171> se que aqui no es el lugar, pero una una pregunta. Fedora 15 viene con gnome3 cierto?
<jose> hola soy nuevo en este canal alguien sabe como puedo instalar mysql en ubuntu 10.10
<jose> mysql server alguien sabe como instalarlo
<mimecar> jose: abre el centro de software y lo instalas
<jose> ok gracias mimecar
<Marthus> hola buenas tardes
<Marthus> tengo un LG arena lo conecta al  usb pongo almacenamiento masivo pero no hace nada, que tendria q hacer?
<mimecar> aparecer como una carpeta
<Marthus> en /media?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> en nautilus también te saldra
<Marthus> en /media no hay nada :S
<mimecar> ¿que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<Marthus> 11.04
<mimecar> ¿el móvil tiene tarjeta de memoria puesta?
<Marthus> asi es
<Marthus> pense q era la memoriap ero paso a win  y lo levanta
<mimecar> debería reconocerlo directamente
<Marthus> desde lusb solo me muestra el mouse
<jose> ya instale mysql como entro a el
<mimecar> jose: mysql es un programa de consola
<mimecar> puedes usar phpMyAdmin para usarlo de forma grafica
<jose> si lo se
<jose> quiero entrar a la consola
<mimecar> Marthus: conectas el móvil a un puerto USB o a un hub?
<Marthus> usb
<jose> aahh ok
<jose> pero quiero entrar en la consola
<mimecar> creo que con "mysql" entraba
<jose> ok
<jose> Buenas tardes, acabo de instalar wine 1.3 y wintricks no me funciona al instalar librerias.
<redcat> buenas
<redcat> hola buenas
<jose__> alguien conoce como quitar el ruido del clima. lo que pasa grave un video pero se escucha bajo la voz porque ruido del aire acondicionado. quiero quitar ese ruido y subirle a la voz
 * CanihoJR wenas
<julian> hola.... como hago para que funciones el grub customizer?
<jesuselifelet> hola :)
<jesuselifelet> como estan todos? un saludo, alguien sabe como quitarle la parte de abajo al amsn, me refiero a esa que habla de tal personas se a conectado
<jesuselifelet> o tal persona se a desconectado
<shai_cl> cual es el comando para cancelar el modo administrador en el terminal (para cancelar el sudo su) ?
<cousteau> shai_cl, exit, o Ctrl-D
<robertus> hola
<robertus> alguien me puede decu cual es el comando para conectar con char hispano?
<robertus> no me acuerdo como era
<robertus> X)
<m4v> shai_cl: ctrl+D
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-03
<monster_Mexico> alguno conoce un canal de brazilfw en español.........................
<chilicuil> nop, no creo que exista
<chilicuil> es una distro pequeña
<chilicuil> por que no haces tu pregunta en español en ese canal?, varios brasiñelos hablan español
<monster_Mexico> pero y donde esta el canal????
<chilicuil> ni idea, supongo que en su pagina oficial debe decir
<monster_Mexico> buaaaa,
<monster_Mexico> estque instale el brazil, pero no puedo conectarme por medio de web, ya abri los puertos en el brazil, que de configuración bienen cerrados, y no se me ocurre que mas hacer, y si no puedo meterme via web, pues de nada me sirve
<monster_Mexico> y e leido y leido manuales, pero todos dan por echo que se conecta por defaul, pero nanaiii
<chilicuil> claro, aum, recomendaria que revisaras como 'abriste' esos puertos, ya verificaste que en realidad fueron abiertos?, con nmap por ejemplo
<monster_Mexico> y en otro que es el zeroshell me conecto, pero me da unos errores.... y no puedo entrar a internete
<monster_Mexico> es un archivo de configuracion, que estaba en NO y los puse en YES....
<chilicuil> supongo que reiniciaste los servicios para que tomaran el cambio, no es asi?
<monster_Mexico> si guardo la configuracion y realise un backup, reseteando la maquina
<monster_Mexico> por cierto el nmap no esta en el brazilfw
<monster_Mexico> esta ralito de comandos....
<monster_Mexico> no trae el lsusb
<monster_Mexico> o el lspci
<chilicuil> hasta donde se brasilfw esta enfocado a un mercado muy especifico, si no trae ciertas utilidades seguramente es para ahorrar espacio
<chilicuil> si no tienes nmap, puedes averiguar metodos alternativos para verificar si esos puertos estan abiertos
<chilicuil> o si estan siendo filtrados por el fw, mm, utiliza el mismo kernel, asi que tienes acceso a /proc
<monster_Mexico> ya me estas empesando a hablar en chino... lo que voy hacer es tratar de conectar por ssh
<monster_Mexico> aver si tambien fracasa...
<chilicuil> vale, buena suerte monster_Mexico
<monster_Mexico> si la ip del servidor es 192.168.0.1 y la que reparte el modem es 192.168.1 no se pueden comunicar entre ellos chilicuil
<monster_Mexico> por que estan en redes distintas?? pregunto chilicuil
<chilicuil> eso es verdad monster_Mexico
<chilicuil> asignale una ip en el mismo rango que las ips que asigna tu router
<monster_Mexico> ok, eso seria para el acceso a internet, pero todavia no me explico por que no me puedo conectar a el.... y me esta matando que no pueda hacer funcionar ninguna de las que tengo... jojojo
<aguitel> t
<monster_Mexico> u
<chilicuil> si no funciona ninguna, no se te hace raro?, a mi parecer algo por ahi estas haciendo mal
<monster_Mexico> en zeroshell si puedo entrar via web, pero no c bien a bien como configurar para hacer load balancing, lo unico que pude configurar fue el portal cautivo, pero al guardar la configuración todo se fue a la ........., y la documentación esta en ingles, y no me habla de load balancing, el brazilfw me cargo facil, pero no puedo entrar via web, pero parece mas facil de configurar, pero el pedro es entrar via web...
<monster_Mexico> estoy perdido y cansado
<itxshell> buenas
<monster_Mexico> buenisisisisimas
<chilicuil> pues descansa e intentalo otro dia
<mint> buenas noches amigos, neciesito confugurar el grub de mint maya, me tira error 15, probe con unos comandos que goglie pero me tira un bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('  , ayuda!
<mint>  sudo grubgrub > root (hd0,1)grub > setup (hd0)grub > quit, esto esta mal ?
<mint> xangua: la tenes con este tema _
<mint> ?
<mint> holas...
<mint> si alguien se le ocurre algo, todas las sugerencias son bienvenidas!
<mint> que onda por aca , entran y salen, entran y salen...
<mint> ?
<mint> holass alguien me puede dar una mano con grub2
<mint> ?
<mint> en mint...
<mint> error 15
<mint> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1226664
<mint> esta es una posibilidad pero no puedo concretar el ultimo paso...
<mint> update-grub
<mint> me pone esto..
<mint> grub-mkconfig: You must run this as root
<mint> como hago para ejecutar esto como root ??
<mint> ayuda...
<xangua> !mint | boottella
<kubot> boottella: Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<boottella> hola , si mint
<boottella> xangua: me limita el ingles...
<boottella> todo con traductor es un bajon
<boottella> trae el grub2 igual que ubuntu o no?
<boottella> chau gente linda!
<nodker_> Hola compañeros
<chilicuil> hola nodker_
<nodker_> una duda, a ver quien me puede ayudar, ya trate solo pero nada
<nodker_> estoy usando un programa que se llama iodine que hace dns tunels y perfecto puedo conectar el movil a la pc , en ambos se crea una interfaz mmamada dns0
<nodker_> el problema es que no se como hacer para que las peticiones del movil lleguen hasta el router , se quedan en la pc,
<nodker_> debo aclarar que la pc esta conectada por via wifi al router que le da internet
<chilicuil> nop, ni idea, espero que alguien mas pueda ayudarte
<nodker_> ip 192.168.100.2 y el router 192.168.100.1
<nodker_> y el movil se conecta por gprs y por el tunel dns a la pc y se crea la interfaz virtual en 10.0.0.*
<nodker_> desde otro angulo
<nodker_> como hago para comunicar 2 subredes
<nodker_> 192..168.* con 10.0.*
<nodker_> hola compas
<nodker_> una pregunta
<nodker_> alguien me recomienda un proxy
<nodker_> sencillo que no sea squid
<Costeelation> nodker_, yo no conozcon pero pregunta en el canal en ingles que a esta hora estan activos
<nodker_>   gracias
<hellsofista> Hola,novato en GNU/Linux...una ayudita con puertos...
<hellsofista> para cerrar puertos desde consla : "fuser -k nº/tcp
<hellsofista> ahora necesito saber cual es el comando para abrirlos....
<hellsofista> *consola
<hellsofista> Puerto : 1900 Origen :192.xxx.168.xxx Destino : 239.250.250.255 Protocolo: UDP Servicio : SSDP
<hellsofista> es normal ???
<hellsofista> O_o
<hellsofista> estan vivos ???
<hellsofista> o son bots para llenar la sala ???
<hellsofista> xDDD
<hellsofista> tengo mas ayuda de los muchachos deMicrosoft,o no deben de saber mucho sobre GNJ/Linux que decepcion estos Linuxeros
<itxshell> buen dia
<Uranio> por casualidad tienen ide de algun cleinte de bitcoin, usable atravez de proxy?
<idroj07> En el libreoffice no consigo que me detecte las faltas de ortografia, y otros errores... Y creo que tengo descargado el paquete español con todo lo necesario para usar las funcionalidades en dicho idioma.
<idroj07> Alguien sabe como lo activo o que ocurre??
<kurama10> idroj07: ya instalaste los diccionarios
<GridCube> idroj07, necesitas instalar bien los diccionarios
<idroj07> Como lo hago?
<GridCube> busca en google yo lo encontre ahi cuando lo necesite ahcer
<GridCube> :D
<kurama10> jejejeje , solo ahyq eu hacerle la pregunta correcta a google
<hbastidas> clasico stfw
<idroj07> ook, gracias en 10 segs. creo que ya he encontrado el sitio adecuado http://gratisylegal.blogspot.com.es/2011/10/instalar-diccionario-de-correccion.html GRACIAS!
<cat-orze> hola
<cat-orze> alguien que entienda un poco del tema?
<RDOlivaw> de qué tema?
<cat-orze> de linux
<RDOlivaw> ...
<RDOlivaw> si tienes un problema con Ubuntu, haz la pregunta y ya
<cat-orze> no se como solucionar el conflicto con el driver privativo de nvidia y mi tarjeta Geforce 7500 Le
<cat-orze> he leído y releido y probado muchas cosas...
<cat-orze> al principio me tocaba formatear cada vez que lo instalaba, ahora por lo menos ya se desinstalarlo sin formatearxDD
<cat-orze> parece que ahora a salido un nuevo kernel que podría solucionar mi problema, pero no se yo si no sera peor el remedio que la enfermedad...
<mimecar> cat-orze: si tienes un problema con el driver, para que lo instalas?
<cat-orze> porque sin el estoy sin aceleración 3D
<cat-orze> muchos programas como el Gimp me van demasiado lentos
<cat-orze> voy a probar actualizando el kernel
<mimecar> tienes el driver libre
<cat-orze> si, el nouveau, que es el que crea el conflicto con el de nvidia
<cat-orze> pero por lo menos en ubuntu 12 no ofrece 3D
<mimecar> driver de nvdia de los repositorios o el que tu le pones?
<cat-orze> he leído que en Fedora si pero no se si será cierto
<cat-orze> he probado bajando de la web de nvidia y desde repositorios
<mimecar> en ese orden?
<cat-orze> pos ya no me acuerdo mimecar, lo he instalado por lo menos 10 veces
<mimecar> ...
<cat-orze> de todas las formas que he visto por ahi
<cat-orze> lo bueno esque ahora cuando me quedo con la pantalla en negro se como se desinstala
<mbd> hola  a todos
<mbd> alguien me dice como solucionar un problema de flash
<mbd> k tengo con chromium
<samuel_> Hola. ¿Puede ayudarme alguien, por favor?
<redlwyuvisu-u> hola...buenas tardes a todos en el foro.. me podrian ayudar con una duda que tengo?
<redlwyuvisu-u> alguien ha probado el  programa easyhotspot
<redlwyuvisu-u> que se distribuye o mejor dicho que ya viene preinstalado en ubuntu en su version 9.04
<redlwyuvisu-u> hola...buenas tardes a todos en el foro.. me podrian ayudar con una duda que tengo?
<redlwyuvisu-u>  alguien ha probado el  programa easyhotspot
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-04
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<jotaxpe> Hola a todos, tengo problemas para suspender el equipo, una vez que lo hago, al cerrar la tapa de mi netbook( lenovo ideapad s10-3) no logro volver a encenderlo, debo apagarlo para poder iniciar nuevamente, alguien sabe solucionar este problema??
<chilicuil> jotaxpe: yo lo hago con $ sudo /usr/sbin/pm-suspend
<chilicuil> tal vez funcione para ti, tambien tengo una lenovo, solo que la mia es thinkpad
<jotaxpe> ok probare, hola chilicuil hehe
<jotaxpe> gracias voi a intentar
<jotaxpe> chilicuil no resulto :(
<chilicuil> supongo que te pasa exactamente lo mismo, no es asi jotaxpe ?
<chilicuil> o se comporta diferente?
<jotaxpe> lo mismo no logre encenderlo
<jotaxpe> tube que apagarlo
<chilicuil> cuanta memoria ram tiene tu computadora?, y cuanto de swap?
<jotaxpe> 2gb
<chilicuil> utilizas la ultima version de ubuntu?
<jotaxpe> 1.9 swap
<jotaxpe> sip
<jotaxpe> 12.04
<jotaxpe> la primera vez que instale ubuntu en este equipo fue el 10.04, y el suspender funcionaba sin ningun problema
<jotaxpe> no entiendo despues de formatearlo un par de veces ya no resultaba,
<chilicuil> has agregado memoria ram a ese equipo?
<jotaxpe> solo cuando lo adquiri tenia una ram de 1gb despues le puse una de 2
<jotaxpe> pero en ese momento tenia windows 7, lo elimine y puse ubuntu 10.04
<jotaxpe> y no tenia problemas
<chilicuil> cuando tenias ubuntu 10.04 ya tenia 2gb?
<jotaxpe> sip
<chilicuil> lo que pasa, es que suspender en ubuntu significa pasar lo que esta en la ram a la swap, entonces generalmente la swap debe ser de por lo menos el tamaño de la cantidad de RAM
<jotaxpe> ok, dice ke es de 1.9
<jotaxpe> segun gparted
<jotaxpe> 1.99
<chilicuil> jotaxpe: podrias quitarle un slot de 1 gb a tu compu y volver a probar?
<jotaxpe> ubuntu 12.04 la dejo así por si solo
<jotaxpe> es una sola tarjeta de 2 gb :(
<chilicuil> wop, ok, jotaxpe, bueno, lo que pasa es que necesitamos estar seguros de si es un problema de precise...
<chilicuil> lo ideal seria que pudieras usar un livecd de ubuntu 10.04, meterlo y probar si ahi funciona la suspencion
<chilicuil> si lo hace, entonces estariamos 100% que es un problema de esta version, y podrias intentar debugear
<jotaxpe> ahh ok, tendria ke konseguirme un lector externo porke es un netbook
<jotaxpe> ahh lo otro
<jotaxpe> antes de instalarle ubuntu 12.04
<jotaxpe> tenia la version 11.04
<jotaxpe> la instale de 0 al igual ke esta
<jotaxpe> y tenia el mismo problema
<jotaxpe> kon la suspension
<chilicuil> entonces la unica que te funciono con la suspension fue la 10.04, no es asi?
<jotaxpe> si
<chilicuil> ok, entonces dame un segundo y reviso el bugtracker por si hay un bug relacionado
<jotaxpe> ok
<chilicuil> jotaxpe: wop, parece que te has topado con un bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/598664 , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hibernate/+bug/992229 , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/871891
<chilicuil> existen varios workaround, obviamente no puedo saber cual funciona porque no tengo el hardware, te recomiendo que comiences por este: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1125201#p1125201
<chilicuil> es el mas facil de probar
<jotaxpe> ok voi a revisar :D graciasss espero funcione
<chilicuil> para probarlo, tendras que abrir el archivo /etc/default/grub
<chilicuil> buscar la linea que diga: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<chilicuil> agregar esas cadenas al final, para que quede GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="hpet=disable highres=off nohz=off quiet splash"
<chilicuil> y correr $ sudo update-grub
<chilicuil> despues reiniciar y probar si funciona
<jotaxpe> ok
<jotaxpe> ahi te digo si funciona voy a reiniciar
<jotaxpe> chilicuil
<chilicuil> jotaxpe
<jotaxpe> problema resuelto
<jotaxpe> muchisimas gracias
<jotaxpe> :D
<chilicuil> yei n_n//
<jotaxpe> exelente
<jotaxpe> funciona perfecto
<chilicuil> me alegra =)
<jotaxpe> me solucionaste mucho un problema de hace un buen tiempo gracias
<chilicuil> de nada, espero que lo solucionen pronto definitivamente
<chilicuil> puedes ir a esos reportes y mencionar que ese workaround te funciono, asi los desarrolladores podrian integrarlo en quantal
<jotaxpe> ok kuidate nos vemoss
<chilicuil> buen dia
<idroj07> Como accedo a la aplicación de salvapantallas de ubuntu? se que la tengo instalada (gnome-screensave) pero no se como abrir la ventana para poder modificar cosas..
<lanber> hola, alguien sabe como actualizar libreoffice sin tener que utiliza la consola
<devilcry> hola a todos quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar istale el savage2 en ubuntu 12.4 y no lo puedo ejecutar
<devilcry> alguien que por favor pueda colaborar conmigo para solucionar el problema
<idroj07> Como accedo a la aplicación de salvapantallas de ubuntu? se que la tengo instalada (gnome-screensave) pero no se como abrir la ventana para poder modificar cosas..
<devilcry> esto es lo que dice la consola cuando lo ejecuto QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave
<kurama10> idroj07: crtl+alt+l
<idroj07> kurama10: se pone la pantalla en negro y cuando mueves el raton aparece el bloqueo de sesion.
<idroj07> pero me parece que ya se porque ocurre, esta asi por defecto para q no consuma recursos inecesarios, por lo visto para configurar el salvapantallas hay que instalar xscreensaver
<kurama10> idroj07: sip el gnome shell o unity vienen con gnome-screensaver que ya no trae nada mas que la pantalle en negro, ahora si quieres usar el xscreensaver necesitas desinstalar el de gnome
<idroj07> kurama10: Ok, pero creo que no voy a instalarlo.. porque uso un portatil y no se si notaría mucho el consumo d recursos.. da = tampoco es nada importante, pura estetica
<bernardo> hola
<bernardo> cual es ese comando de consola que solo el dueño puede cambiar su contenido! es decis escribir
<bernardo> comando que hace que pueda modificar solo el dueño de un archivo, es un comando que debo desacer
<guampa> bernardo: chmod go-w <archivo>
<bernardo> no es otro
<guampa> ah, entonces no se
<bernardo> se que es otro, pero no recuerdo cual
<guampa> pues el comando para cambiar permisos es chmod
<guampa> salvo que te refieras a ACLs, ahi serian setfacl o chacl
<bernardo> es con g
<bernardo> empieza con g
<bernardo> setfacl
<bernardo> ??
<bernardo> en el historial de bash no esta
<bernardo> nadie me puede ayudar? :s
<bernardo> resulta que parece ser que es un demonio que se dedica a vigilar este archivo
<bernardo> y borro el archivo con el usuario root
<bernardo> y despues lo creo y no lo puede modificar el sistema
<bernardo> borre el archivo y el comando sigue activo
<bernardo> que puedo hacer?
<guampa> fijate con que usuario corre el programa, y ponelo de propietario del archivo
<bernardo> cual seria? estoy poniendo root
<bernardo> no tengo idea porque no lo logra modificar
<bernardo> deberia ser root no?
<guampa> no, hay muchos programas que corren con su propio usuario
<bernardo> resolv.conf
<bernardo> es por root
<guampa> tendrias que ver con que usuario esta corriendo el demonio
<bernardo> no existe el usuario reso
<bernardo> o algo paresido
<bernardo> ejecuta a traves de un script en networking
<bernardo> el proceso que inicia
<guampa> sabes el nombre del proceso?
<bernardo> amm
<bernardo> solo puedo deducir
<guampa> tira un "ps axu"
<guampa> y fijate si ubicas cual es
<bernardo> esta sin ejecucion
<guampa> la primer columna es el usuario con que esta corriendo
<bernardo> se ejecuta unicamente cuando
<bernardo> inicia el dhcp client
<bernardo> porque resuelve los dns
<bernardo> y escribe el archivo
<bernardo> existe algun historial de mirc?
<bernardo> para ver los comandos que me dijeron?
<bernardo> no esta en ejecucion
<bernardo> a perdon
<AlexLikeRock> hola gente,
<AlexLikeRock> bengo  dar soporte :-)
<MrTulias> buenas. Tengo instalados el 10.04 y el 12.04 compartiendo /home. En el 12 funcionan las teclas de subir bajar brillo (fn+f8 y f7), pero en el 10 no... ¿qué le falta?
<AlexLikeRock> como es obio, el 10 tiene menos funciones  que el  12
<AlexLikeRock> por algo las vesiones mas recientes  son mejores q las antiguas
<AlexLikeRock>  pero ahun asi busca en el panel de control y teclas abreviadas , aversi de casulidad puedes encontrar el control de brillo
<MrTulias> en el 10 tengo una miniaplicación incrustada en el panel
<AlexLikeRock> cual ?
<AlexLikeRock> o para q te servia ?
<MrTulias> "miniaplicación de control de brillo", creo que se llama
<MrTulias> me sirve para modificar el brillo
<MrTulias> con el teclado no puedo
<AlexLikeRock> te foncionaba?, y cuando te dejo de funcionar ? lo usas tambien con el 12 ?
<MrTulias> me funciona, todavía funciona, en el 12 no tengo "panel" ni la aplicación
<MrTulias> perdón, no tengo el "panel de gnome"
<MrTulias> tengo el de unity
<AlexLikeRock> la aplicaion lo tenias instalado en el 10 y ahi te funcionaba ?
<MrTulias> sí, todavía la tengo en uso y funcionando; es más, el 12 casi no lo uso, me va más lento y a veces se queda como colgado, la pantalla gris y no hace nada (aparte del procesador, que no para)
<AlexLikeRock> bueno,:  1.- busca dentro de HOME  en las carpetas ocultas  alguna con el nombre de tu aplicacion   y la borras
<AlexLikeRock> por ejemplo  ".fastkey"  ".brilloprograma"
<AlexLikeRock> para ver las carpetas ocultas presiona  CTRL + H
<AlexLikeRock> o buscas en el menu VER  la opcion para ver las carpetas ocultas
<MrTulias> ¿quitar la aplicación que funciona?
<AlexLikeRock> estas diciendoq no funciona en el 10
<AlexLikeRock> no realmente
<AlexLikeRock> bas a quitar la carpeta de la configuracion.
<AlexLikeRock> ahi es donde posiblemente este el error
<MrTulias> la modificación desde el teclado es lo que no va, la miniaplicación sí
<AlexLikeRock> correcto
<AlexLikeRock> asi lo aces,
<AlexLikeRock> la configuracion del teclado es el q esta mal configurado
<AlexLikeRock> y borraras todas las configuraciones del rpogramita q esta en home
<AlexLikeRock> tu programa esta instalado en otro lado como /user/programa/ etc...
<AlexLikeRock> y las configuraciones se guardan en home
<AlexLikeRock> pero ocultas
<MrTulias> ah. Voy a ver si lo encuentro
<MrTulias> teniendo en cuenta que tengo el 10 y el 12 compartiendo home... ¿Cómo diferencio cuáles son los archivos de uno y del otro?
<AlexLikeRock> lo instalaste solo en el 10 o tambien lo bolviste a instalar en el 12 ?
<MrTulias> lo qué
<AlexLikeRock> o tambien lo instalaste en el 12 ?
<GridCube> MrTulias, no podes, ni tampoco puede el sistema, compartir un /home asi solo causa problemas
<GridCube> a menos que uses dos usuarios distintos
<MrTulias> en el 10 la aplicación viene con el panel de gnome, no instalé nada. En el 12  tengo el panel de unity, la aplicación no viene
<AlexLikeRock> es verdad
<AlexLikeRock> tiene razon Gridcube
<MrTulias> No tengo dos usuarios, el mismo con la misma contraseña
<AlexLikeRock> :-s
<AlexLikeRock> estas ahorita en el 10 ?
<AlexLikeRock> que tal si le reasingnas la teclas en el 10,
<AlexLikeRock>  alomejor estan robadas por el 12
<MrTulias> ahora con el 12 (lo he instalado esta tarde, estoy poniéndole cosas
<AlexLikeRock> reconfiguralo desde el panel de control
<AlexLikeRock> chispas ....
<MrTulias> con el 10 solo tampoco van
<AlexLikeRock> bueno, entra al 10 y re-asignale  las teclas para subir  y para bajar el brillo
<MrTulias> probaré a ver
<AlexLikeRock> mrtulias como vas ?
<AlexLikeRock>  puedes reasignarle alguna como  Ctrl +F11 =bajar brillo  ,   Ctrl +12 = subir brillo
<MrTulias> stoy en ello, a ver si lo cambio.
<AlexLikeRock> ****     Ctrl + F12 = subir brillo
<MrTulias> Estoy mirando en "combinaciones de teclas", pero no aparece en acción subir y bajar brillo
<AlexLikeRock> busca en synaptic si tienes instalado "hotkeys" "hotkeys-setup" y
<AlexLikeRock> busca en synaptic si tienes instalado "hotkeys" y "hotkeys-setup"
<AlexLikeRock> hotkeys-setup  autodestecta las teclas abreviadas de tu laptop
<AlexLikeRock> como andas MrTulias ?
<AlexLikeRock> pudiste , si no para pasarte un tutorial abanzado
<MrTulias> he instalado hotkeys. hotkeys-setup no aparece (tampoco con apt-get). He hecho hotkeys -l para ver el listado de teclados, pero no veo cuál puede ser. No sé si será cuestión de ir probándolos
<MrTulias> Lo raro es que en medio del listado me pone hotkeys: The key command "BrightUp" is invalid y hotkeys: The key command "BrightDown" is invalid
<MrTulias> lo mismo no puedo modificar el brillo
<AlexLikeRock> ya fuis te a la interfas grafica
<AlexLikeRock> ?
<AlexLikeRock> system setings
<AlexLikeRock> mmmm, no me acuerdo como esta en español
<AlexLikeRock> creo q configuracion del systema ----> teclado -----> atajos
<MrTulias> no lo encuentro ni en aplicaciones ni en sistema, por eso andaba en terminal
<AlexLikeRock> espera....
<AlexLikeRock> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2010/08/atajos-de-teclado-ubuntu.html
<rodrigo> Hola
<AlexLikeRock> hola rodrigo
<granjero> hey, estoy instalando ubuntu 9.10 en una maquina muy viejita, y pensaba que iba a poder acceder hasta la última actualización de esa version
<granjero> pero no puedo nisiquiera instalar soft
<xangua> granjero: porque ya no está soportado
<granjero> si lo se...
<granjero> pero podrían dejar hasta lo ultimo y listo
<granjero> no lo puedo ni usar...
<granjero> ubuntu 10.04 le queda grande...
<granjero> no hay algun server que pueda agregar al sources.list con los archivos de 9.10
<granjero> )
<granjero> ?
<xangua> puedes usar lubuntu si de recursos se trata granjero
<xangua> !lubuntu
<kubot> Lubuntu es Ubuntu con !LXDE en lugar de !GNOME como entorno de escritorio, lo que lo hace muy ligero. Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - Soporte en #lubuntu-es o #ubuntu-es
<AlexLikeRock> granjero
<AlexLikeRock> cuanto tiene de RAM
<AlexLikeRock> ?
<AlexLikeRock> y para q la kieres la computadora ?
<Souchiro> o.o
<chilicuil> granjero: http://superuser.com/questions/339537/where-can-i-get-theold-repositories-for-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty
<chilicuil> granjero: al parecer puedes usar http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ , pero como ya mencionaron, es mejor que actualices
<Souchiro> <xangua> granjero: porque ya no está soportado <------------------- osea que ni chance de actualizar de version dejara, o si?
<AlexLikeRock> xangua lubuntu y xubunto   siguen muy lentos
<MrTulias> ¿y con una mini iso?
<AlexLikeRock> tienen demasiados demonios "nesesarios para la actulidad" q los acen muy lentos
<xangua> Souchiro: puedes pasar un par de días actualizando o bajar la última versión de ubuntu e instalarlo en un par de horas
<Souchiro> es que la ultima version de ubuntu es......
<Souchiro> estaba wapo ubuntu en su version 9.04 y 10.04
<Souchiro> de ahi se frego v.v
<Souchiro> hasta cuando tiene soporte ubuntu 10.04?
<chilicuil> hasta el 2013
<Souchiro> pero, que dia y mes?
<chilicuil> !EOL
<kubot> Fin de vida o EOL (End Of Life) es el momento en que las actualizaciones de seguridad y el soporte para una version de Ubuntu se termina, mira https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases (inglés) para más información.
<AlexLikeRock> unos dias antes q liberen la siguente estable
<cousteau> lo suyo sería que fuese unos días después...
<Souchiro> :S
 * cousteau sigue con 10.10
<granjero> gracias chilicuil
<Ignacio> Hola ;)
<Ignacio> Hola!
<chilicuil> hola Ignacio o/
<Ignacio> Necesito ayuda :D
<chilicuil> suerte granjero
<Souchiro> a caray, la 11.04 dejara de ser soportada antes que la 10.04
<Ignacio> Alguien sabe como instalar *python-hulahop* en Ubuntu 10.04
<chilicuil> si, porque no es LTS
<Souchiro> ah cierto
<Souchiro> yo tenia entendido que las .04 eran las lts
<chilicuil> no todas, solo los pares, la 12.04 tambien es lts
<chilicuil> Ignacio: no veo que exista ese paquete, si no esta en los repositorios tendras que instalarlo manualmente
 * Souchiro odia gnome3
<Souchiro> weno, creo que mi ubuntu solo llegara a la 10.04 de ahi lo dejare sin modificar
<Ignacio> chilicuil:  No se que ocurre!
<Souchiro> total, tengo todo lo necesario, codecs programas y demas, ya no le he isntalado nada de nada xD
<chilicuil> Souchiro: ehehe, pero te perderas de las cosas cool que estan haciendo, quickly, maas, juju
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> no me gusto tampoco el unity
<Souchiro> ademas, el 10.04 es el unico que soporta mi amplificador
<Souchiro> weno, mi targetaamplificadora de sonido
<chilicuil> ehh, esa si es una buena razon, bueno, podrias hacer lo de granjero, ir con old-releases.ubuntu.com una vez que termine el soporte oficial
<cousteau> Ignacio, no sé qué es exactamente...  pero tiene algo que ver con "sugar"?
<cousteau> porque "sugar" está en repos
<Souchiro> y que sucede con ello?
<Souchiro> weno, con los old realses?
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Si! Es eso, pero  sirve para realizar "navegadores" web en GTK
<chilicuil> nunca los he usado Souchiro , pero parecen ser un snapshot de los repositorios de las viejas versiones de Ubuntu, algo como para que puedas seguir instalando para una version no soportada
<Souchiro> ah
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Podemos hablar en privado :D Me marea este chat
<cousteau> Ignacio, bueno, no tengo mucha idea de hulahop y no creo que pueda ayudar mucho
<Ignacio> cousteau:  ok :D
<Ignacio> ¡Alguien! Puede ayudarme a subir cosas a un GIT?
<Ignacio> ¡Bueno gente! me voy
<Ignacio> Adios ;)
<Ignacio> Chau :D
<Ignacio> kubot: Chau
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'Chau'.
<Ignacio> kubot: Bye
<kubot> Au revoir!
<Ignacio>  :D
 * xoan buenas
<ourizo> Holas, Estoy usando un Karmic Koala y quiero actualizar a 10.4.       Tengo el CD y mi conexión a Inet es de 1 mega.   ¿mejor desde el CD?
<chilicuil> hola ourizo , si, aunque si vas a actualizar porque no hacerlo a 12.04?, el soporte para la 10.04 termina el proximo año, mientras que para la 12.04 en el 2017
<ourizo> Ok, gracias. Tengo el CD de una revista y casi que voy a instalar este.
<ourizo> chilicuil, ¿la mejor forma sera añadirlo a los repositorios?
<chilicuil> no ourizo, seria bajar la imagen iso de ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop , quemarlo en un CD e instalar ese
<chilicuil> el cd que tienes en tus manos es de hace 2 años
<ourizo> ¿y no puedo actualizar desde el Karmic Koala?
<chilicuil> no, son demasiados cambios
<ourizo> Ok, gracias
<chilicuil> de nada, suerte
<ourizo> Esto me supone un problema, porque no consigo arrancar el portátil desde el CD, y tendré que pasar el archivo a un pendrive y hacerlo autoarrancable
<ourizo> He buscado para que el Grub me arranque el CD, pero no he encontrado lo que quería
<chilicuil> ourizo: tienes ubuntu en tu equipo?
<ourizo> si Karmic koala
<chilicuil> si es asi, puedes agregar una entrada en el grub para que arranque el instalador
<chilicuil> no necesitas ni usb ni cd
<chilicuil> dame un segundo y te paso una liga
<chilicuil> ourizo: http://chilicuil.github.com/all/os/2012/05/03/actualizacion-ubuntu-1204.html --> concentrate en la primera parte, hasta donde dice "Terminada la instalacion..."
<chilicuil> ourizo: si te parece demasiado complicado, tendras que pasar la imagen a tu usb como lo habias pensado
<ourizo> hiere we go :)
<ourizo> *here
<chilicuil> ourizo: si te parece complicado, pero quieres intentarlo, puedes abrir una ventana privada y te ayudo
<ourizo> chilicuil,  Voy a echar un vistazo luego te digo. Gracias mil ;)
<chilicuil> suerte
<ourizo> Perdón, solo una cosa, efectivamente el CD que tengo es el 12.04
<ourizo> :)
<chilicuil> wop, si ese es el caso, entonces solo necesitas insertarlo y correr la instalacion
<chilicuil> tal vez lo mas 'practico' seria que consiguieras una lectora externa
<ourizo> chilicuil,  De entrada creo que no puedo hacer lo que dice la página, porque mi Karmic Koala ya no tiene soporte, y  los repositorios no funcionan
<ourizo> Tengo esa lectora externa, pero no la bíos no me arranca desde CD
<chilicuil> claro que puedes ourizo , ubuntu karmic venia con el antiguo grub, solo necesitarias saltarte las primeras instrucciones donde se 'instala el otro grub'
<ourizo> voy a ver
<chilicuil> ourizo: si el problema es de tu bios.., creo que solo un tecnico de mantenimiento podria ayudarte
<chilicuil> tambien puedes intentar pasar esa imagen a una usb, como habias mencionado
<chilicuil> ourizo: para ahi, estoy viendo que Ubuntu karmic fue la primera version con grub2, es decir, no funcionaran por defecto las instrucciones de la pagina, como ya habias dicho
<ourizo> Ok
<MrTulias> ¿no se puede llegar a la bios?
<ourizo> si puedo llegar a la bios, pero aunque ponga en primer orden de arranque el CD, no lo hace
<sisa> hola, necesitaba ayuda con un usuario. resulta que instale u12.04 nuevo too, antes guarde el home /usuario ahora necesito usar el usuario para tener todo como antes, navegador, correos, etc. Como lo hago?
<aguitel> sisa: instala el sistema nuevamente pero no formateas /home
<sisa> aguitel: muy engorroso, la idea es no perder lo que ya tengo configurado en home/usuario.
<aguitel> tu tema es uno de los mas comunes en linux
<aguitel> 'debes tener 3 particiones
<aguitel> swap raiz y home
<sisa> ademas, son dos usuario, el admon ya lo deje en el home he hice la instalacion sobre este jom
<aguitel> monta las 3 particiones y no formateas el home donde vos deberias saber cual particion es
<sisa> home y salio todo bien. Ahora quiero que reconozca el 2º usuario.
<aguitel> siempre esta en el /home
<sisa> aguitel: hice eso que dices, lo que busco es que reconozca el otro usuario
<aguitel> pues entra en el sistema y crealo con el nombre de ese usuario
<aguitel> adduser
<aguitel> por linea de comando
<aguitel> adduser "nombredel usuario"
<sisa> vale, tu crees que reconocera al usuario  ya existente en el home?
<aguitel> hazlo
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-05
<ceicom> instale eclipse y al ejecutar me lanza un error siguiente: que no puede cargar SWT librerias, algues puede ayudarme
<chilicuil> tal vez es tu version, con la Version: 4.2.0 no tengo problemas
<ceicom> instale java7 de oracle
<ceicom> bluej y netbeans corren bien
<alexlikerock> hola chamakos
<alexlikerock> una mas para soporte ;-)
<shol> hols gente que tal, necesito una mano, en este preciso momento tengo el cable hdmi conectado a mi led pero no veo lo que tengo en mi escritorio, solo la foto de fondo
<alexlikerock> jaja
<alexlikerock> muebe el mouse a la segunda pantalla
<alexlikerock> lo que pasa q tienes q configurarla como "pantalla principal "  o como "clon"
<alexlikerock> la funcion de  "clon " muestra exactamente lo mismo q tienes en el monitor
<alexlikerock> shol
<shol> bien, donde lo hago?
<alexlikerock> configuracion del systema
<alexlikerock> y en la obcioon que es "PANTALLA"
<shol> no puedo, le puse espejar pantallas, pero me muestra las dos iguales aunque no me deja ver las aplicaciones abiertas
<shol> se entiende?
<alexlikerock> y desactivada ?
<alexlikerock> ya arrastraste una ventana para la segunda pantalla ?
<alexlikerock> cuando abres algun programa por default  te lo abre en la "pantalla principal"
<shol> al parecer me las arrastro sola
<shol> por ejemplo el chat lo tengo en la 2
<alexlikerock> y cual kieres como principal ?
<alexlikerock> o tu kieres clones ?
<shol> sinceramente solo estoy probando para ver si puedo usar la tv  como monitor, en win me anda bien pero aca me cuesta un poco, es la primera vez y no se como usarlo
<shol> incluso se me achicaron las pantallas, en mi laptop veo bordes negros en los costados del escritorio
<alexlikerock> claro por que las televiciones y las laptops estan diseñadas ṕara windows,
<alexlikerock> y anosostros , nonos toman en cuenta, ni para drivers ni para uchas cosas
<alexlikerock> asi , son los mundos de los intereces
<shol> lo se, llevo bastante con ubuntu, solo que nunca habia usado un hdmi
<alexlikerock> si, por q la principal es la 2
<shol> bien
<alexlikerock> asi q se esta cuadrando conforme a el aspecto de tu TV
<alexlikerock> prueba  reinicando la makina con el cable conectado
<alexlikerock> suerte :-)
<shol> bueno
<shol> gracias por la ayuda
<rengo> holas
<rengo> esta pregunta no tiene ver sobre ubuntu. pero necesito alguien conoce algun server vpn gratis
<rengo> es fuera eeuu y es ruso mejor
<rengo> alguien pude ayudar sabe?
<martha> buenas noches
<chilicuil> buenas noches martha
<martha> tengo el problema de que en el ubuntu 12.04 instalé libreoffice 3.6 y se genera un conflicto que no deja que quede en los lanzadores, resumen: hay que ir hasta opt/libreoffice ...
<martha> para cargar cualquier programa.  El problema se hace más jarto cuando intento abrir un archivo desde internet puesto que no conoce la aplicación (aclaro que desinstalé el libreoffice3.5 totalmente)
<martha> buenas noches chilicuil
<xangua> martha: y cómo instalaste libreoffice 3.6¿
<xangua> no tenías que haber desinstalado nada
<martha> bajé los instaladores, los descomprimí, hice dpkg -i *
<martha> pero siempre habría la versión 3.5
<martha> no la última instalada, que quedó en /opt
<xangua> era más fácil agregar el repositorio y simplemente actualizar
<martha> mmm
<martha> ¿me podrías decir cuál es para intentarlo?
<martha> voy a instalar entonces, nuevamente, libreoffice 3.5
<xangua> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<chilicuil> martha: no es necesario que reinstales la 3.5, como bien dice xangua puedes instalar libreoffice desde el ppa directamente
<martha> ah! ok, voy a intentarlo
<xangua> aunque claro todo repositorio externo lo usas bajo tu propio riesgo, la descripción dice que el repositorio no está dirigido al usuario promedio pero al menos yo no he tenido ningún problema
<martha> mmmm
<martha> estoy agregando el ppa
<martha> Me sale:  W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 83FBA1751378B444
<xangua> martha: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<xangua> para agregar tanto el repositorio como la llave
<alexlikerock> rango  buscal el OS  "tails" yatiene  vnp incluido,  (es lo poco q se)
<martha> ya, ya estoy agregando el ppa
<martha> con la llave
<martha> gracias alex
<martha> mmm, doy  actualizar, luego instalar libreoffice3.6 y no hace nada
<martha> :(
<xangua> martha: usas 64 bit¿
<martha> 32
<xangua> martha: ve al centro de software e instala libreoffice de nuevo
<martha> ok
<xangua> dijiste que lo desinstalaste no¿
<martha> sip
<martha> estoy instalando el writer
<martha> he tenido problemas también con el skype, no ha sido posible instalarlo, siempre dice que no pudo resolver una dependencia :(
<martha> y ahí quedo :(
<xangua> martha: lo instalas del centro de software¿
<martha> desde allí mismo
<martha> se me hace raro puesto que he encontrado en internet que basta con instalarlo del centro de soft, pero a mí no me funciona :(
<xangua> tendrías que mostrar el error que te sale, yo no tengo ningún problema con skype martha
<martha> voy a intentarlo y envío el error
<martha> mmm, un poquín lento ...
<martha> es por el office :(
<martha> mmm para pasar un poco el tiempo, instalé camorama y cuando intento sacar fotos dice que "Could not create direcotory "~/Webcam_Pictures" lo cree pero igual sigue quejaándose
<martha> xangua:  ya se instaló el 3.6  ¡gracias!
<xangua> ;)
<martha> plop!!! también el skype :D (no sé que pudo haber pasado) pero GRACIAS
<martha> solo me resta lo del camorama
<xangua> martha: yo prefiero usar el visor de cámara oficial de gnome: cheese
<martha> mmm voy  a ver
<martha> xangua: lo estoy instalando.  No tenía idea de cuál usar
<alexlikerock> martha te falto instalar    "desktop-integration "
<alexlikerock> creo... (lo digo con mucha inseguridad)
<martha> alexlikrock: cuando lo intenté me salía que estaba en conflicto con no sé qué cosa
<alexlikerock> este se encuentra en un folder  junto con todos los paquetes   .deb
<alexlikerock> asi, es  correcto
<alexlikerock> no puedes tener  2 versione de office
<alexlikerock>  instaladas
<taitustito> Hola. Consulta. Tengo inconvenientes con la frecuencia en ubunto 12 en modo consola. Tengo monitor lg flatron ez t730sh
<alexlikerock>  asi q tienes q ir a  synaptic   y desinstalar  (el archivoq tienes  el copnflicoto)
<taitustito> que se puede hacer?
<alexlikerock>  creo q es  libreoffice-core
<alexlikerock> intentalo nuevamente  y apunta el nombre de archivo con el conflicto
<taitustito> alguien me ayuda?
<martha> mmm, ya quedó solucionado instalando desde el ppa, gracias.
<taitustito> Hola. Consulta. Tengo inconvenientes con la frecuencia en ubunto 12 en modo consola. Tengo monitor lg flatron ez t730sh
<taitustito> alguien sabe algo ?
<martha> xangua: el cheese es excelente, muchas gracias.
<martha> taitusito:  no tengo ni idea, ten paciencia para ver quién te puede ayudar
<alexlikerock> espera...
<alexlikerock> mmm. no creo q sea  ubunto
<alexlikerock>  lo mas  probable  puede ser un falso contacto con el cable , o la calidad del mismo
<alexlikerock> ya lo probaste con otra computadora, o de tu pc al monitor ?
<taitustito> yo tenia antes ubunto tb instalado y andaba bien. Tengo este inconveniente desde que instale ahora ubunto 12. Que en modo gráfico me anda bien y en modo consola me da inconvenientes con la frecuencia
<taitustito> xorg.conf ya lo verifique y tengo como me indica la frecuencia de mi monitor
<taitustito> pero no anda en modo consola
<taitustito> nose si abra algun archivo para configurar el video del modo consola. es raro
<alexlikerock> ...frecuencia
<alexlikerock> si, son cosas muy de ubuntu...
<alexlikerock> es lo malo q tiene ubuntu
<alexlikerock>  para repararlo  ocupas  configuraciones avanzadas
<alexlikerock>  de las cuales no te puedoayudar :-(
<alexlikerock> esto es lo malo ubuntu, las constantes cambio de versiones  acen un desastre  cada 6 meses
<martha> hasta mañana
<alexlikerock> bye marta
<taitustito> gracias lo mismo. Abrazo
<taitustito> hola amigos soy yo de vuelta
<taitustito> les escribo para contarles lo que hice para que me muestre las consolas sin que me de inconveniente con la frecuencia
<taitustito> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<taitustito> sudo apt-get update
<taitustito> sudo apt-get install grub-customizer
<taitustito> dentro de grub-customizer configure la resolución
<taitustito> y puse que me muestre el menu del grub que tampoco me lo mostraba
<taitustito> y ya no tuve mas el cartel de la frecuencia frecuencia
<taitustito> nose si alguien lo lee
<chilicuil> gracias por compartir la respuesta taitustito
<taitustito> gracias x escribir. Abrazo
<chilicuil> buenas noches o/
<taitustito> buenas noches. suerte
<Pierrot> D:
<cat-orze> hola!
<cat-orze> nadie?
<mimecar> es un canal de soporte, si no preguntas no hay respuestas
<cat-orze> bien, llevo como 2 meses con ubuntu 12.04
<cat-orze> soy nuevo en linux, pero decidi desinstalar completamente el win
<cat-orze> pero ya este problema me esta aborreciendo
<cat-orze> mi tarjeta gráfica es una nvidia y cuando instalo sus drivers se me queda la pantalla en negro
<cat-orze> ya probé varias cosas, pero el resultado siempre es el mismo
<mimecar> no te sirve el driver libre?
<cat-orze> no, porque no tiene aceleración 3D
<cat-orze> y por ejemplo el Gimp me va muy lento
<AlexLikeRock> buenos dias , un usuario mas para soporte :-)
<mimecar> ¿no usas ubuntu?
<mimecar> con unity
<cat-orze> si
<cat-orze> con unity en 2D
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<cat-orze> ahora me baje el último driver de nvidia el 304.43 y también el 295.33
<cat-orze> si, las actualizaciones que me da el ubuntu las acepto casi a diario
<mimecar> tu tarjeta está soportada en linux?
<cat-orze> eso dice en la pagina de nvidia
<mimecar> y que dice google cuando buscas el modelo de tu tarjeta + ubuntu ?
<cat-orze> antesdeayer intente instalar el nuevo kernel, porque ahora tengo el 3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<cat-orze> pero también tuve problemas ;(
<mimecar> instalastes un kernel de los repositorios o de otros sitios?
<cat-orze> mimecar, la información que tengo es que básicamente que los kernels cambiaron su estructura interna a partir de 3.2 me parece y hay una serie de tarjetas nvidia que al instalar sus drivers chocan con el nouveau produciendo la pantalla negra
<cat-orze> intente instalarlo
<mimecar> por esa razón tienes que instalar los drivers que te da ubuntu y no los del fabricante
<cat-orze> porque cuando se acabo de compilar me dio unos errores y no se crearon los archivos .deb
<cat-orze> hombre mimecar pero si ubuntu no tiene drivers 3D y todo el mundo dice que es mejor poner los de nvidia...
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> incorrecto
<mimecar> ubuntu instala por defecto el driver libre
<mimecar> y te da la opción de instalar el privativo de los repositorios de ubuntu
<cat-orze> si, esta integrado en el kernel
<cat-orze> si, correcto
<cat-orze> desde drivers privativos adicionales puedo instalar un driver de nvidia
<mimecar> has instalado el driver que te da ubuntu antes de modificar el sistema?
<cat-orze> que también me produce la pantalla negra
<mimecar> has buscado tu modelo de tarjeta + ubuntu en google?
<cat-orze> si
<mimecar> hay fallos conocidos?
<cat-orze> pero parece que mi tarjeta es poco común, no hay apenas información
<cat-orze> tengo una Gameforge 7500 Le, en principio toda la serie 7 tiene conflictos al instalar el driver
<mimecar> de que año es esa tarjeta?
<diego> Buenas tardes!
<AlexLikeRock> buenas diego
<cat-orze> ni idea, ya tiene algunos
<mimecar> cat-orze: ese es el nombre de la tarjeta?
<diego> como estan? primera vez q ingreso al IRC de ubuntu
<cat-orze> me cole, una geforce no gameforg xD
<mimecar> ...
<diego> despues de varios años con este SO
<mimecar> cat-orze: pon en pastebin la salida de
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<cat-orze> en la terminal?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> todo el texto que salga lo pones en pastbein
<mimecar> pastebin
<cat-orze> pero pastebin que es?
<mimecar> !paste cat-orze
<kubot> cat-orze: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cat-orze> echo
<mimecar> pega el enlace de pastebin
<cat-orze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187597/
<cat-orze> ves algo raro?
<mimecar> en el listado no
<cat-orze> no se, kiero probar de instalar el kernel nuevo stable de kernel.org
<cat-orze> si consigo hacer eso, probare de instalar el ultimo driver de nvidia
<cat-orze> si no me funciona probare con el 295.33
<mimecar> seguramente el 3.5 esté en ubuntu 12.10
<Monkey_> o/
<kurama10> Monkey_: o/
<Uranio> hay algun paquete de cgminer para ubuntu?
<MrTulias> buenas. No sé si tengo problemas con el lector de dvd o algo. Si meto un disco con datos los lee, pero si le meto un dvd vacío me dice que no tiene disco insertado
<MrTulias> he probado con brasero y creador de cd/dvd
<cousteau> el lector de dvd también graba dvd?
<cousteau> a ver si va a ser RW/DVD
<cousteau> o los dvds están mal
<cousteau> si ese no es el problema...  sólo se me ocurre probar otro programa
<cousteau> (p.ej. GnomeBaker o K3B)
<MrTulias> dvd rw/r
<MrTulias> no graba?
<Monkey_> MrTulias: Haz el intento de grabar en otro programa -o-
<cousteau> si pone dvd-rw, dvd+rw, dvd±rw, o dvdram, es que sí que graba
<cousteau> (o debería)
<MrTulias> creador de disco de arranque tampoco ve el dvd. La verdad que no había penado en ello
<MrTulias> pensado
<Monkey_> es curioso, yo tambien tengo problema con la lectora, resulta que cuando inserto el cd no reconoce ¿alguna idea? (dvd anda bien) :S
<MrTulias> también pone rw dvd+r dl
<cousteau> MrTulias, qué modelo es?
<cousteau> cuál es la cadena completa que aparece cuando le das a "seleccionar unidad" o algo así?
<MrTulias> Lo siento, no lo veo. Me dice que va a hacer imagen y que introduzca un cd o dvd si no quiero hacer imagen
 * cousteau se va a cenar
<cousteau> sabiendo el modelo a lo mejor se puede mirar en internet si graba
<cousteau> (o si has grabado DVD antes (ojo, DVD y no CD), pues está claro)
<MrTulias> ok, miraré por ahí a ver si encuentro algo
<linuxx4> alguien sabe como rippear un bluray en ubuntu
<linuxx4> el vlc no se ven
<linuxx4> trate dumphd pero nada
<linuxx4> alguien ????  no?????
<AlexLikeRock> linuxx4 ;  puedes  ripiarlo con  K3b
<AlexLikeRock> saludos
<AlexLikeRock> buscalo en synaptic
<cat-orze> pregunta: desde kernel.org puedes descargarte el kernel 3.4.3 es posible bajar directamente de algun lado los archivos necesarios para instalarlo sin tener que compilarlo yo mismo?
<MrTulias> AlexLikeRock, linuxx4 no te lee, se ha ido
<cat-orze> lo digo porque tras 3 horas compilando me dio error y no me creo los archivos .deb ;(
<xangua> !mainline | cat-orze en inglés
<kubot> cat-orze en inglés: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<xangua> y bajo tu propio riesgo
<cat-orze> ok, haber que voy justito de inglés
<xangua> lo recomendable es usar el kernel que te proporciona el repositorio oficial de ubuntu
<AlexLikeRock> jaja
<AlexLikeRock>  es verdad
<AlexLikeRock>  no mefije en eso  jajajaj
<cat-orze> xangua yo esque me estoy matando con los drivers de nvidia, y pudiera ser que ese nuevo kernel me solucione el problema ;)
<guampa> habia un ppa "xorg-edgers" y uno del kernel-team, con versiones mas nuevas del kernel y Xorg
<guampa> no se si siguen
<longwire> Hola, ¿qué significa "Los siguientes paquetes se han retenido:" cuando hago un apt-get upgrade?
<longwire> Hola! alguien por aqui para ayudarme?
<guampa> longwire: significa que esos paquetes no se han actualizado porque alteran otras dependencias
<guampa> para que los actualice podes usar apt-get dist-upgrade
<longwire> gracias guampa, necesito corregir algo para que se actualicen?
<longwire> oh ya veo
<Grecoo> .donate -h
<Grecoo> sorry
<guampa> Grecoo: te falto el parametro --guampa-account
<Grecoo> a verr
<Grecoo> ajajaja
<guampa> :P
<ivedci891> hola dónde esta asentado todo lo que aqui se habla?
<ivedci891> m4v:
<ivedci891> GridCube:
<cousteau> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<GridCube> mande
<ivedci891> gracias
<darkm1st> Alguien me puede ayudar a configurar una red inalambrica, en Ubuntu 12.04. Gracias.
<[|HuGO|]> darkm1st, que problema tiene
<darkm1st> Tengo el instructivo para windows 7, pero no se como llevarlo a ubuntu, ya que consta de autentificacion PEAP, y de un certificado digicert
<darkm1st> osea tengo toda la informacion, pero no se como ocuparla :(
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-06
<GridCube> darkm1st, no entiendo que problema tenes :)
<GridCube> !peap
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'peap'.
<GridCube> darkm1st, abri nm-connection-editor y edita las configuraciones de red
<darkm1st> si es lo entiendo lo que pasa esque en la universidad implantanron un nuevo sistema para conectarse al wifi
<darkm1st> pero las instrucciones estan para windows 7, y no entiendo como ponerlas en ubuntu
<GridCube> podes pasarme las instrucciones?
<darkm1st> aqui esta el link del pdf
<darkm1st> http://webti.uai.cl/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Informativo_Certificado_Wireless_Windows7.pdf
<GridCube> kk, lemme see
<darkm1st> con lo que me pierdo es en lo del certificado CA
<GridCube> ok, te explico?
<darkm1st> porfavor :P
<GridCube> darkm1st, estas ahora en el area de covertura?
<darkm1st> no :(
<darkm1st> pero puedo dejar creada la red?
<GridCube> si, deberia ser posible
<GridCube> tenes el ssid?
<darkm1st> SI
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> abri n
<GridCube> nm-connection-editor
<GridCube> anda a la solapa de inalambrico y agrega una nueva red
<darkm1st> listo.
<xangua> me muestra sin problemas las opciones que dices el gestor de redes darkm1st http://i.imgur.com/v8Pm9.png
<GridCube> pone el ssid de la red que conoces, y anda a la solapa de seguridad
<GridCube> bueno, :P xangua lo hizo mas facil
<darkm1st> ajjaaj, gracias a los 2 :D
<darkm1st> pero, no importa que el certificado quede vacio?
<GridCube> nosep, nunca use una red asi
<xangua> el gestor de redes también muestra una opción de certificado en mi captura darkm1st
<darkm1st> viene en algun lado el certificado que piden, o lo tengo que descargar?
<guampa> lo que veo en el tuto es que el cert de esa red esta firmado por digicert
<darkm1st> creo haberlo encontrado https://www.digicert.com/testroot/DigiCertHighAssuranceEVRootCA.crt
<guampa> bueno, ese lo pones en "certificado CA"
<darkm1st> ojala me funcione, les cuento mañana :)
<darkm1st> Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda.
<guampa> suerte :)
<darkm1st> :)
<Damuru> hola que tal tengo una consulta
<Damuru> tengo problemas con el bluetooth en ubuntu 12.04 lo detecta y todo pero no me lo deja encender y veo que el problema es solo con esta version del sistema saben alguna solucion?
<psycho> Dj_Dexter,
<psycho> :O
<Dj_Dexter> psycho:  wena :D
<psycho> me sali en todos lados wn
<psycho> xD
<GabrielGn> Hola gente !
<GabrielGn> alguien que me tire alguna ayuda instalando ALSA por favor?
<GabrielGn> alguien que me tire alguna ayuda instalando ALSA por favor?
<m4v> GabrielGn: ubuntu ya viene con alsa instalado
<GabrielGn> tengo el 12.04
<GabrielGn> venía con PulseAudio
<m4v> Ubuntu viene con ALSA desde que es Ubuntu
<m4v> PulseAudio no reemplaza ALSA
<GabrielGn> ahh
<GabrielGn> cresta.
<GabrielGn> y cómo entonces puedo reinstalar ALSA?
<m4v> que es lo que realmente quieres hacer? PulseAudio usa ALSA si la aplicación lo necesita.
<GabrielGn> todo en embrollo empezó, porque compré una tarjeta de audio externa, creative sb xfi 5.1 pro
<GabrielGn> entonces encontré un sujeto que hizo un compilado de scripts y libs para poder hacerla funcionar
<m4v> un 5.1 no lo vas a hacer andar con ALSA
<GabrielGn> sabes cómo lo puedo hacer para instalarlo ?
<m4v> ya está instalado, Ubuntu viene con ALSA te estoy diciendo, si no lo desinstalaste vos entonces ya lo tienes.
<GabrielGn> Sí entendí eso, a lo que me refiero es que si sabes de algún driver o aplicación que sirva para una tarjeta creative
<GabrielGn> por favor
<m4v> es una placa externa dijiste?
<GabrielGn> sí
<GabrielGn> usb
<m4v> hay un bug reportado que dice que no funciona con pulseaudio, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1012031
<m4v> y no me puedo imaginar como hacer andar una placa usb con ALSA solo
<guampa> dependera de los drivers calculo eso
<GabrielGn> eso anduve leyendo
<guampa> si hay un driver del kernel para ese aparato
<GabrielGn> el problema es que creative no ha lanzado drivers para opensrc
<guampa> por lo general no hay drivers de parte de las empresas, se usa lo que haya o no en el kernel
<guampa> hay excepciones por supuesto
<GabrielGn> Ok
<guampa> lo que si veo es que la reconoce
<guampa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036241
<guampa> en ese thread por ej lo que no logra es 5.1, pero si se la reconoce
<arp-_> buenas
<guampa> buenas arp-_
<arp-_> que talco guampa
<guampa> todo viento
<guampa> che GabrielGn
<arp-> okas
<guampa> en ese thread parece que lo sacan al final
<GabrielGn> asdad
<GabrielGn> sí
<GabrielGn> eso había hecho yo antes
<GabrielGn> igual
<GabrielGn> reconoce la tarjeta
<GabrielGn> el nombre y todo
<GabrielGn> pero no reconoce las tres salidas
<GabrielGn> uno puede colocar los seis canales de prueba, pero finalmente solo suenan dos canales.
<GabrielGn> stereo
<guampa> no se, te puedo pasar otro thread donde tambien lo hacen andar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1496834
<guampa> pero nunca hice andar una placa asi
<GabrielGn> jaja bueno, gracias de todos modos
<GabrielGn> como último dato
<GabrielGn> sabes qué paquete de drivers es el más completo?
<GabrielGn> o cómo puedo descargar paquetes de drivers?
<GabrielGn> algún ppa o algo así?
<guampa> los drivers son los que vienen con el kernel que tenes
<guampa> para obtener drivers del kernel que no te vengan con ubuntu tendrias que recompilar
<guampa> s/recompilar/compilar un kernel/
<GabrielGn> hay un comando para eso? xd
<guampa> son muchos comandos y ademas de saber usarlos tenes que configurar el nuevo kernel para que soporte todo tu hardware y como 1000 caracteristicas tecnicas que cada una tenes que saber que es
<guampa> dejalo como tarea para otro dia mejor ;)
<guampa> fuera de joda, es dificil
<GabrielGn> mmh
<GabrielGn> okei
<GabrielGn> Muchas gracias
<GabrielGn> poco a poco voy aprendiendo, ensayo y error :)
<guampa> es asi como aprendemos :)
<Costeelation> como es que se copian varios archivos a una carpeta des de el terminal?
<Costeelation> cp archivo1 archivo1 ubicacion??
<Costeelation> olvidenlo, solo abri nautilus como root
<chilicuil> Costeelation: lo que decias tambien era valido, $ sudo cp  archivo1 archivo1 ubicacion
<Costeelation> gracias chilicuil por confirmarmelo
<Costeelation> es que estaba confundido pensando q asi renombraba
<Costeelation> pero ya no lo olvidaré
<chilicuil> =)
<EtherDriver> hola...tengo un pc donde no funciona ethernet si instalo 12.04 pero no funciona si le instalo 10.04...por una serie de motivos necesito 10.04 por cojones...pero cómo podría averiguar el driver usado en 12.04 y usarlo en 10.04?
<MrTulias> buenas. Se le estropeó el ordenador a mi hermana (dejó de arrancar después de mensajes de error de disco, usaba windows). Probé con un live usb  y sólo aparecía el disco duro en utilidad de discos (0 bits sin poder hacerle nada)
<wicope> MrTulias, intenta con gparted en livecd y chequear
<MrTulias> después de hacer sudo badblocks -w /dev/sda1 aparece el mensaje Unknown code ext2 70 adding to in-memory bad block list....  ¿os dice algo a vosotros? Con gparted no aparece mśs que el usb
<MrTulias> más
<MrTulias> el disco que he chequeado es uno nuevo, pensando que el otro estaba roto, pero hace lo mismo (no aparece)
<wicope> MrTulias, bueno si tu herman tiene windows tendrá el sistema de ficheros ntfs que supongo que es el que se ha corrompido y por eso el windows no arranca, lo que se me ocurre es eso un livecd con gparted y chequear la partición ntfs de windows para arregle el sistema de ficheros...
<MrTulias> con gparted sólo aparece mi usb, no aparece el disco duro (ni el supuestamente roto ni el nuevo)
<wicope> gparted si tiene para poder leer ntfs leerá el sistema de ficheros ntfs, prueba a instalarle algún paquete ntfs ....
<MrTulias> sólo lo he podido ver con utilidad de discos. 0 bits y sin poder hacer nada en lo poco que me deja, error al formatear y al testear lectura/escritura
<wicope> algún paquete ntfs para que tu sistema lea el sistema de ficheros ntfs y entonces gparted pueda reconocer tu hdd ntfs
<wicope> gparted te tiene que encontrar el hdd, que gparted no te lo encuentre es lo que tienhes que arreglar desde mi punto de vista...
<MrTulias> ok, miraré a ver que encuentro por synaptic
<wicope> gparted te lo encuentra y cuando lo haga podrás ver si te reconoce la partición ntfs o te dice que está mal
<wicope> la historia es que gparted te tiene que encontrar el hdd ... si no te lo encuentra la cosa es más dificil...
<MrTulias> Yo todo orgulloso que la iba a arreglar su windous con mi superubuntu y resulta que no encuentra el disco duro
<wicope> MrTulias, puedes instalar desde synaptic algo como.. ntfs-3g , libntfs-3g?? , ntfsdoc , libntfs-gnomevfs
<MrTulias> creo que no ha habido cambios, sigue sin aparecer
<wicope> MrTulias, apaga todo, enchufa bien el hdd, inicia y gparted te lo tiene que reconocer .. si no te lo reconoce pensamos en algo.. te hace un reinicio de 2 min?
<MrTulias> Ok. Le dejo (y os dejo, ya siento ser tan pesao) un rato que enfríe y a ver que quiere hacer. Gracias por los aportes, ta luego
<Costeelation> alguien sabe como cambiarle el color a la terminal empotrada de Gedit?
<starky_1988> Hola
<Costeelation> hola starky_1988
<starky_1988> Benas xD
<starky_1988> Tengo un problemilla con el driver libre de la grafica amd
<starky_1988> Es una amd hd6970
<starky_1988> Y se calienta muchisimo incluso llega dejarse de ver la pantalla
<starky_1988> Y me da miedo...
<starky_1988> Muy normal eso no es no?
<starky_1988> He probado el driver privativo y funciona bien pero esque incluso cuando cargo el live cd da miedo
<starky_1988> Cuando arranco con el.
<carlosubuntu__> hola, alguien puede facilitarme algun lugar donde pueda descargar un ejemplo de diagrama de gantt para libreoffice?
<mimecar> por qué no usas un programa que los genere directamente?
<carlosubuntu__> programas que no sean libreoffice dices?
<mimecar> si
<carlosubuntu__> lo he intentado, pero me vuelven loco
<mimecar> lo vas a hacer dibujando las cosas a mano?
<carlosubuntu__> a mano no, a ordenador
<mimecar> ...
<carlosubuntu__> es para un trabajo de la universidad, no hace falta que sea muy sofisticado
<mimecar> qué módulo de libreoffice vas a usar para hacerlo?
<carlosubuntu__> ni idea, no se como va eso
<carlosubuntu__> :(
<mimecar> si lo tienes que dibujar, vas a tardar más que usando un programa que los genere
<carlosubuntu__> supongo q si, pero es q los programas especificos para hacerlos me trollean
<mimecar> leete el manual del programa
<mimecar> son sencillos de usar
<carlosubuntu__> por otra parte, tengo q poner como si empezara las tareas el año pasado
<mimecar> ¿qué programas has usado?
<carlosubuntu__> el de gnome
<carlosubuntu__> el k plato
<mimecar> ese no es de kde?
<carlosubuntu__> y algun otro de descarga directa
<carlosubuntu__> si
<mimecar> qué problema tiene ese programa?
<carlosubuntu__> he usado el k plato, y el gnome planner y algunos otros de descarga directa
<mimecar> qué problema tienes con esos programas?
<carlosubuntu__> que me trollean
<carlosubuntu__> quiza no sepa usarlos bien
<carlosubuntu__> por otra parte creo q no me dejan poner tareas que empiecen el año pasado
<mimecar> no sabes añadir las tareas dentro del programa?
<carlosubuntu__> añadirlas si
<mimecar> te da un error al poner una fecha anterio?
<carlosubuntu__> acabo de probar con el k plato y parece q se puede poner fecha en 2011
<carlosubuntu__> como fecha de inicio de la "restriccion" dice
<carlosubuntu__> fecha de fin no puedo poner nada por lo visto
<mimecar> por curiosidad, en las prácticas te dicen que tienes que usar algún programa en especial?
<carlosubuntu__> no
<mimecar> prueba con openproject
<mimecar> si no lo tienes en los repositorios descargalo de su web oficial
<carlosubuntu__> oki
<carlosubuntu__> openproject o openproj?
<carlosubuntu__> serena openproj
<mimecar> el que exista
<carlosubuntu__> serena openproj si
<carlosubuntu__> perfecto, esto no me trollea
<carlosubuntu__> de momento va bien
<mimecar> si "trollear" es "no se usar el programa"...
<carlosubuntu__> quiza sea eso tambien
<carlosubuntu__> es libre este programa?
<mimecar> se podría decir que si
<carlosubuntu__> volveré
<D4rkSh33l> ola alguien me dice como puedo activar los efectos 3d en xubuntu y como saber si tengo aceleracion 3d? por que no se si instalar los drivers privativos de amd por que la ultima ves que los active , se me crasheo xfce y tube muchos errores
<guampa> D4rkSh33l: yo no use mucho xfce pero si te referis a compiz, podes simplemente ejecutarlo
<D4rkSh33l> pero no tengo aceleracion grafica parece
<guampa> has probado correr compiz?
<omikron4> D4rkSh33l: mira a ver si en controladores adicionales de hardware. te la lal  opcion de instalar el controlador privativo para los efectos 3D  si no sabes llegar a eso.. abre un terminal y ejecuta.. sudo jockey-gtk
<omikron4> D4rkSh33l:  perdon.. gksu jockey-gtk
<D4rkSh33l> oka gracias voy a instalar los privativos a ver como me va mi tarjeta es una radeon hd serie 3200
<Costeelation> será que en gedit se pueden crear plantillas ? con un texto predeterminado
<guampa> Costeelation: el complemento "recortes" (snippets) te permite manejar fragmentos y ordenarlos por lenguaje
<Costeelation> si yo lo uso, pero pense que depronto tenia la opcion de una plantilla :d  y no la habia descubierto jaja
<guampa> y cual seria la diferencia con una plantilla?
<Costeelation> mmm ps que te digo
<Costeelation> para no copiar :)
<Costeelation> pero ps solo era curiosidad
<Costeelation> depronto agilizo el trabajo
<Exio> si vas a hacer algo mas que editar un archivo en gedit, mejor tirate a algo "mas completo"
<Exio> no se, geany es lo mas parecido y tiene mas cosas?
<Exio> "mas parecido" ... :P
<guampa> no se, con el plugin que te digo podes armar las plantillas que quieras, incluso las podes insertar con una palabra clave y TAB o con hotkey
<Costeelation> si guampa sino que era por si tambien habia la opcion :)
<Costeelation> y a proposito, he estado compilando c++ con una terminal empotrada y me sale un error
<Costeelation> como que no se puede cambiar el formato UTF-8 al actual
<Costeelation> o algo asi... lo han pillado alguna vez?
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-07
<Splashman> buenas
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<D4rkSh33l> una pregunta me instale compiz pero cuando escojo compiz en fusion icon me recorta la ventana y en decorador de ventana en el administrador no me aparece nada?? que hago
<ivedci89-eliricc> que pasa que no me puedo instalar nada ni actualizar?
<ivedci89-eliricc> hasta le puse reparar packetes al synaptic...
<ivedci89-eliricc> actualizo desde consola y no me puedo conectar a nada
<xangua> !detales
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'detales'.
<xangua> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<ivedci89-eliricc> nunca me paso esto en ubuntu gente... acaso se cayeron todos los servidres de actualizaciones y packetes?
<xangua> ivedci89-eliricc: sigues diciendo 'tengo un error' pero no muestras el mensaje de error en contreto ni la versión de ubuntu que usas ni ningún detalle
<ivedci89-eliricc> ubuntu 12.04
<xangua> y si los servidores andan lento, o no andan lo más probable es que sea porque hoy salió la beta de ubuntu 12.10......ojalá las personas usaran torrents
<ivedci89-eliricc> al intentar instalar o actualizar, me daba "compruebe su conexion a interntet"   siendo que tengo buena conexion...
<ivedci89-eliricc> se me dio por cambiar el servidor de argentina a servidor principal... y wala!!! salio funcionando todo
<ivedci89-eliricc> yo uso los torrents siempre
<ivedci89-eliricc> ah.. por cierto, porque está transmission y no deluge por ejemplo? es mas liviano o solo politica de canonical?
<ivedci89-eliricc> bieeeen ahi estoy descargando!!! por cierto!!! ar.archival.ubuntu.com no funciona
<ivedci89-eliricc> estoy instalando kalgebra para "ver" unas funciiones de matematicas..
<ivedci89-eliricc> el problema era el servidor de argentina... esta detenido (no sé motivo)
<xangua> transmission siempre ha sido el gestor de torrents desde que uso ubuntu, es ligero y eficiente aparte de que hacen maroma y teatro para que ubuntu quepa en solo un cd
<ivedci89-eliricc> ahhh es verdad
<ivedci89-eliricc> xangua:  gracias por tu aclaracion... ese es un punto que siempre deje de lado... el espacio de ubuntu CDlive
<ivedci89-eliricc> ahora me cierran muchas cosas
<ivedci89-eliricc> sisi... me quede pensando en eso de ligero... recorde varias cosas,... es verdad es muy rapido en iniciar aun con varios torrents activos y la opcion de la tortuguita es muy buena!!! Deluge no se si lo tiene a eso... no lo he buscado...
<Pierrot> D:
<Pierrot> D8 + D: - D; *  ); / )= + ): - ]: * ]; / ]8 = no tener nada bueno que hacer
<Guest98008> alguien por casualidad sabe usar el Mercurial??????
<juan22arg> hola estoy configurando un ubuntu server 12.04 , alguno sabe como puedo hacer balanceo de carga con redundancia a fallos con iproute2 o iptables.
<juan22arg> hola alguien
<Guest38235> juan22arg: documentándote
<catusay> Quería saber si los repositorios de ubuntu la rama main y la restricted tienen alguna problema en particular ya que ahce algunos días que intento actualizar vía terminal y no puedo por que me dice que no las encuentra.
<Exio> cambia los mirrors
<catusay> como?
<Exio> estas en que version de ubuntu?
<catusay> 12.04
<Exio> deberias tener una opcion de "origenes de software" o similar
<catusay> si
<catusay> de ahí cambio de servidor para Argentina a para España?
<catusay> ahora si. Anda gracias. Debe andar mal el servidor para Argentina
<juan22arg> hola bounding es para hacer balanceo de carga por placa o de redes? me esplico!!
<m0rf3o> Saludos
<m0rf3o> Saludos, necesitaba crear una red inalambrica para compartir el internet pero no me funciona
<guampa> m0rf3o: que error te da?
<m0rf3o> guampa: no la ve nadie
<m0rf3o> cree la red inalambrica pero no es visible para las demas maquinas ni mi android
<guampa> tu placa wifi permite modo AP ?
<m0rf3o> es una tarjeta usb
<m0rf3o> guampa: Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Adapter AL LSUSB
<guampa> como estas intentando configurar la placa, desde linea de comandos o con el network manager?
<m0rf3o> network manager
<m0rf3o> Pero si me guias a travez de linea de comandos pues te sigo
<guampa> ok, dejame ver
<m0rf3o> ok
<guampa> m0rf3o: fijate si aparece en la salida de lsusb
<m0rf3o_> guampa, me has escrito algo?, perdon es que se me cayo la red :/
<guampa> m0rf3o_: te preguntaba si aparece en la salida de lsusb
<guampa> bah, si te aparece en el network manager es que la detecta bien
<m0rf3o_> este es: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Adapter
<guampa> bueno desde el network manager tendrias que agregar una nueva red inalambrica, modo ad-hoc
<m0rf3o_> ahi estoy, banda automatica, a o b/g?
<guampa> b/g
<m0rf3o_> Canal?, BSSID, Restringir Interfas, Mac clonada, MTU
<guampa> bssid nada, ponele en essid un nombre compartido que usaras en las otras maquinas
<guampa> en el dialogo lo muestra como "SSID"
<guampa> canal dejalo en predeterminado por ahora
<guampa> lo demas en esa pestaña queda igual
<guampa> en ajustes de ipv4 tendrian que ponerse todas las pc en la misma red IP
<MrTulias> Buenas. No consigo que detecte los dvd vacíos para grabar. Tengo los controladores del dvd (bueno tengo los controladores yo creo que de todo) descargado de la página de hp (mi portátil es un hp 6735s). El problema que le veo es que todo son archivos .exe que no puedo ejecutar... ¿puedo utilizarlos de alguna manera?¿debería buscarlos para ubuntu?
<mimecar> has descargado drivers del dvd para ubuntu?
<MrTulias> ¿de dónde?
<mimecar> lo que dices de la página de hp
<MrTulias> ¿busco en google?
<MrTulias> en la página de hp viene todo de windows
<mimecar> no tienes que descargar nada para usar el dvd
<MrTulias> le meto un disco vacío y como si no tuviera nada, me dice que inserte disco
<mimecar> tu grabadora es +r o -r ?
<MrTulias> dvd rw/r
<mimecar> +r o -r
<MrTulias> dvd+r dl
<mimecar> los dvd's que estas usando son +r o -r
<mimecar> ¿qué programa estas usando para quemar los cd's?
<MrTulias> dvd-r 16x Ya he visto el problema (cosa más tonta)
<MrTulias> jo con las letras... No me preguntaron cuando los compré (se me habría quedado cara tonto, pero no tendría un paquete de dvd inservibles)
<MrTulias> debo comprar entonces dvd's +r, ¿no?
<mimecar> estaría bien
<m0rf3o_> guampa: Disculpame brother pero me llamaron y me toco salir a la carrera :/
<guampa> ta, no hay problema
<m0rf3o_> guampa: ya agregue la nueva red como tu me lo dijiste
<m0rf3o_> Pero no me aparece ni ami :/
<cheli> a ver es muy sencillo
<cheli> antes de nada hola m0rf3o_
<cheli> haz un ifconfig y un iwconfig
<cheli> pegalo en pastebin y pásanos el enlace
<cheli> a partir de ahí te cuento
<Monkey> o/
<idroj07> voy a intentar instalar estos drivers libres en mi pc. http://dmolinap.blogspot.com.es/2010/05/3d-con-ati-en-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-driver.html Lo hago porque quiero intentar habilitar el cubo 3d de compiz y mejorar el rendimiento.¿ Me recomendais un post mejor o mas actualizado que te explique la instalación de esos driver? y ¿Me podeis decir algun post que te diga como desistalar esos controladores y volver a los libres que tengo yo a
<idroj07> hora? (los que tengo ahora son los que se pongan por defecto al instalar ubuntu en el pc.. quiero decir que no he instalado ningun driver)
<mimecar> estas usando ubuntu 10.04?
<cheli> idroj07:  las ubuntus modernas ya te instalan el driver privativo necesario para tener aceleración 3D
<idroj07> cheli: Y porque no puedo ejecutar el cubo de compiz ?
<Maxi23> hola, alguien sabe si se puede instalar ubuntu en la ps3?
<mimecar> en las últimas no
<idroj07> cheli: Puede que esto solucione el problema de la aceleracion 3d?  http://foro.ubuntu-guia.com/Drivers-ATI-que-no-funcionan-en-ubuntu-td3977001.html
<mimecar> idroj07, ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<cheli> <cheli> si estás utilizando unity lo más seguro es que estés utilizando la versión 3d
<cheli> <cheli> y está ya ejecut compiz
<cheli> <cheli> lo que pasa es que el cubo está obsoleto, es inútil y nadie lo pone
<cheli> <cheli> y esta, ya ejecuta compiz como gestor de ventanas
<cheli> <cheli> eso
<idroj07> mimecar: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<mimecar> te funciona Unity?
<idroj07> mimecar: si
<mimecar> entonces ya tienes la aceleración 3D funcionando
<Maxi23> minecar a que te referis con las nuevas?
<mimecar> Maxi23, los modelos de hace un par de años
<mimecar> cheli, escribe las líneas un poco más despacio o saltará el bot
<idroj07> el kernel es: Linux 3.2.0-30-generic (x86_64)
<cheli> ya me saltó
<mimecar> si estas usando Unity (3D) tienes driver
<idroj07> mimecar: Pero si tengo el 3d funcionando porque no visualizo el cubo 3D de compiz cuando lo habilito?
<mimecar> compiz está un poco abandonado
<idroj07> mimecar: por si te sirve.. Usando el "System Profiler and Benchmark" me dice en el valor: "OpenGL Render"= Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV530
<mimecar> si estas usando unity 3D, tienes aceleración
<idroj07> eso es el driver que uso ahora?
<mimecar> no te funcione el cubo o no sabes configurarlo?
<idroj07> cuando lo habilito sin entrar en configuraciones no arranca cuando inicio las teclas..
<idroj07> (no tengo mucha idea de si existe o de que tengo ahora) pero puede ser q exista unity 2D y lo este usando yo ahora?
<mimecar> si no lo has seleccionado en el arranque la versión 2D, usas la versión que tiene aceleraicón
<idroj07> ok, entonces sabes si es cosa de que no he configurado el cubo.. del driver, de que compiz no atiende mi tarjeta..
<mimecar> usa algún programa que necesite aceleración
<idroj07> Okei. Me recomiendas uno? :)
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> cualquier juego que tenga 3d
<idroj07> vale
<idroj07> voy  a probar i te digo si lo arranca ok
<Monkey> una pregunta, xcompmgr y compton necesita aceleracion 3d?
<idroj07> mimecar: He probado el juego TORCS de coches y va todo bien..
<mimecar> si funciona es un error de compiz
<idroj07> es decir que si tengo 3d.  Ahora porque no me deja el maldito compiz usar el cubo :S
<mimecar> usa otro efecto
<idroj07> ya pero me gustaria usar ese.. :(
<idroj07> voy a intentar desistalar y volver a instalarlo.
<mimecar> no estas en windows
<idroj07> mimecar: Sabes de alguna otra aplicación que haga las funciones de compiz?
<mimecar> reinstalar el plugin no tendrá mucho efecto
<mimecar> kwin, pero es para kde
<ivedci89> alguien sabe como hacer que kalgebra funcione bien? porque antes cuando lo usaba por 2010 o 2011 funcionaba bien en 2D miren este es el error http://subefotos.com/ver/?2aaf3ea3d0287f02aed402dd4600b0e8o.png
<ivedci89> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bits
<ivedci89> hola gente, algo del tipo 18:87:48:03:18:87:48:03:18:87:48:03:18   es hexadecimal o qué??? porque es la clave que nos dieron para la wifi pero hoy al ingresarla se desvanecia al boton aceptar del cuadro "Se requiere autenticacion...blabla"
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-08
<Pierrot> buenas D:
<Costeelation> buenas Pierrot
<Costeelation> :)
<Pierrot> buenas :D
<Pierrot> una pregunta en ubuntu 12.04 como se puede pasar el menu abajo?
<Pierrot> osea la barra aparesca mejor abajo
<xubuntu005> Buenas.
<xubuntu005> Hey, ¿alguien sabe cómo migrar por completo de Ubuntu a Xubuntu?
<ivedci89-desktop> Reinstalando!!!!
<ivedci89-desktop> xubuntu005:
<xubuntu005> ¿Desde cero?
<ivedci89-desktop> sino a medias tintas.... sudo su
<ivedci89-desktop> apt-get install xubuntu
<ivedci89-desktop> ???
<ivedci89-desktop> gege
<xubuntu005> 12.10 no tiene soporte gráfico para mi computador.
<xubuntu005> Disculpen, es que ocupo migrar por completo de S.O. a Xubuntu.
<ivedci89-desktop> presiona Ctrl+Alt+[+]  a ver si se acomoda la grafica
<xubuntu005> ivedci89 es que no es eso, es a la hora de actualizar, dice que no hay soporte ya para mi tarjeta.
<ivedci89-desktop> y bueno hermano... pon otra tarjeta o bien, quedate atrasado en 10.04
<xubuntu005> Es que, para eso ocupo migrar. Por eso preguntaba.
<chilicui1> hola ivedci89-desktop , buenas noches
<chilicui1> en la comunidad de mexico, vamos a hacer una cosa llamada UGJ, basicamente es juntarnos para cerrar algunos bugs
<chilicui1> ivedci89-desktop: si te interesa estas invitado, comenzamos a las 11 UTC-6 por #ugj-mx
<ivedci89-desktop> reinstala no te vuelvas loco en cómo hacer ese tipo de cosas que solo una vez y nunca mas... es un caso muy particular
<ivedci89-desktop> hola chilicui1
<xubuntu005> Ummm, sí, creo que será lo único. :-S Gracias compañero.
<ivedci89-desktop> chilicui1:  o sea... ehmm la hora UTC menos seis horas?
<ivedci89-desktop> ok
<ivedci89-desktop> Gracias chilicui1
<ivedci89-desktop> exit
<Monkey> hola
<Monkey> quisiera tener la version 10.04
<Monkey> pues en la web no se encuentra
<Monkey> ya encontre
<Monkey> XD
<Costeelation> holaa
<Costeelation> alguien por ahi con tiempo para responderme alguito?
<Costeelation> :D
<Monkey> o/
<Monkey> preguuuuuntame, preguuuuuntame
<Costeelation> Monkey, jajaj
<Costeelation> bueno
<Monkey> :P
<Costeelation> mira es que tengo la duda: en este momento mi particion de ubuntu esta quedando sin espacio, entonces para ampliarla tengo en mente usar el live y con gparted
<Costeelation> cosa q nunca he hecho en linux pero en w$ muchas veces
<Costeelation> entonces mi duda es si al expandirla se borran los datos como consecuencia?
<Costeelation> o solo se borran si algo inesperado ocurre, Monkey
<Monkey> es probable pero nunca meti mano con gparted
<Costeelation> me arriesgare,,, ya estoy haciendo una copia por si las moscas
<Monkey> eso estaria bien
<Costeelation> si no pasa nada sere lo mas feliz del mundo y hasta hago un tutorial jajaj
<Monkey> gya gya gya gya
<Monkey> estare encantado de leer tus progresos
<Costeelation> le estoy haciendo la copia a /
<Costeelation> creo que morire esperando :/
<Monkey> sigue descargando ubuntu, que molesto -3-
<Costeelation> he vuelto
<Monkey> bienvenido a casa
<Costeelation> jaja estaba haciendo la copia de seguridad y al mismo tiempo moviendo 30gb a un disco y se me bloqueo la laptop y toco a lo bruto
<Costeelation> a veces pienso q el i5 no es lo que parece
<Monkey> no todo es color de rosa
<Costeelation> algun dia comprare una alienware :')
<Monkey> uff
<Monkey> alienware suena demasiado alto
<Costeelation> no veré la luz del sol de nuevo
<Costeelation> jajajaj
<Monkey> te mudas al closet? :P
<Costeelation> con un battlefield 3 y un proyector en el techo me acostaré
<Costeelation> y descansare en paz
<Costeelation> jajaj
<Monkey> gya gya gya
<Monkey> has oido o leido que una beta de steam en ubuntu?
<Monkey> mañana sera el dia que se presentara los resultados del esfuerzo que pusieron en linux
<Monkey> gabe newell ya quiero verte en las noticias
<Costeelation> sera grandioso
<Costeelation> sin duda eso será una etapa muy importante
<Costeelation> q quedara en la wiki
<Costeelation> para siempre :')
<Monkey> yeah
<Monkey> es gracioso volver a ubuntu cuando ya llevo años sin usarlo
<Monkey> soy usuario de archlinux
<Monkey> acabo de descargar nos vemos despues o en media hora :P
<Tiffon> nas
<luke_> hola a todos, como hago para que el comando "du" pare a cada pagina de datos cargada?
<luke_> hello no hay nadie????
<luke_> vaya mierda de chat!!!
<Costeelation> holaaa
<Costeelation> alguien por aqui?
<itxshell> buen día
<chilicuil> buenos dias itxshell o/
<antavian2012_> hola buenos dias, mil gracias
<antavian2012_>  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<maca> Hola
<maca> Tengo un problema con Opera, pero no estoy seguro de si es problema del software (no creo) o de Ubuntu. Tengo la versión beta, 12.10. Al cerrar los tabs, se quedan restos borrosos. Fíjesen en los tabs este screen-shot: https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B3ANzuiBrJJmdDVkemhRb3J5X1E; Creo que es debido a una configuración del config... ¿Qué creeis?
<maca> Bueno, me voy
<livingdaylight> Hola Ubunteros!
<livingdaylight> Ubuntu es el unico
<redlwyuvisu-u> hola, buenas tardes a todos en el foro, nuevamente estoy aqui por un problema que tengo sobre las delay POOls, me podreis ayudar?
<mimecar> pregunta y ya te contestará alguien
<redlwyuvisu-u> el problema es que aplico las delay pools pero en el segmento d red que lo quiero aplicar no limita las descargas.
<redlwyuvisu-u> mi delay pool esta de la siguiente manera.
<redlwyuvisu-u> acl redlwyuvisuu src 192.168.0.0/24
<redlwyuvisu-u> acl formatos urlpath_regex "/etc/squid/listadeextensiones"
<redlwyuvisu-u> #delay pools
<redlwyuvisu-u> delay_pools 1
<redlwyuvisu-u> delay_class 1 1
<redlwyuvisu-u> delay_parameters 1 53248/2097152
<mimecar> !paste redlwyuvisu-u
<kubot> redlwyuvisu-u: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<itxshell> buenas
<Monkey> o/
<redlwyuvisu-u> Kubot, muchas gracias por la informacion. He aquí la direccion de los datos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193334/
<kubot> redlwyuvisu-u: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Monkey> kubot: you're bot? |._.|
<redlwyuvisu-u> me podreís ayudar ...
<mimecar> estas siguiendo documentación?
<omikron4> redlwyuvisu-u: yo, es que no tengo ni idea de esos temas.. ese delay pools.. para que sirve? para retrasar la entrada de datos a través de la red??
<Monkey> Costeelation: o/
<Costeelation> he vueltooo
<Costeelation> :)
<Costeelation> y si!
<Monkey> Costeelation: como te fue con el Backup?
<Costeelation> si lo logre hacer, exclui varias carpetas que tenian cosas inncesarias
<Costeelation> luego entre con el live y todo
<Costeelation> y borre una particion en ntfs que tenia para poder aumentar la de ubuntu
<Costeelation> ese fue el primer paso que aplique
<Costeelation> al ratico despues de un susto y una rezada me decidi a darle aumentar y tocaba mover toda la particion de ubuntu al principio(a la izquierda) para despues expandirla hacia la derecha
<Costeelation> y empezo todo cuando por alla estaba curiosiando el gparted y le di manange flags! y Bum! se bloquio el programa jajaj y el proceso no seguia avanzando pero no decidi cerrarlo
<redlwyuvisu-u> mimecar: Este tutorial estoy siguiendo. http://dns.bdat.net/documentos/squid/x243.html
<redlwyuvisu-u> mimecar: en este tutorial solo indica para limitar un solo archivo, pero yo le hice un cambio para alojar todas las extensiones de un archivo en un archivo.
<Costeelation> Monkey: espere otro momento y ya reinicie y se habia dañado el grub, busque y busque pero al final me decidi instalarlo en el mbr, porque yo lo tenia instalado en una particion :)
<Monkey> Costeelation: hmm es mejor que se perdiese que perder tus datos XD
<Monkey> Costeelation: una leccion aprendida
<Costeelation> tenia mucho susto cuando se pego la aplicacion :o pense que se iba dañar
<Costeelation> pero no volvere a molestar el gparted mientras esta trabajando xD
<mimecar> redlwyuvisu-u: no está usando el archivo
<Monkey> Costeelation: si algo le fastidia algo a gparted es interrumpirle a mitad del proceso
<mimecar> si estas redimensionando particiones, a cualquier programa le fastidia
<Monkey> Costeelation: como por ejemplo formatear una memoria usb y decide terminarlo a mitad del proceso y tenis una rica colgada
<Costeelation> si es de saber, pero no lo detuve sino que aprete una opcion que tenia arriba de las flags y pum... algo que me toco descubrir a mi :/ ... de haberlo sabido me acuesto a dormir mientras labora :)
<mimecar> Costeelation: tenías un backup antes de redimensionar las particiones?
<Costeelation> sip
<Costeelation> pero menos mal no me toco usarlo :D
<mimecar> si lo tenías da igual que pase algo
<redlwyuvisu-u> mimecar: como?. no le entiendo, soy principiante en estas cosas así que acepto las críticas para poder solucionar mi problema.
<mimecar> redlwyuvisu-u: lo primero, de donde has sacado la forma de "pasarle" las extensiones a squid?
<mimecar> ahora vengo
<redlwyuvisu-u> mimecar: este es el otro manual que seguí: http://www.espaciolinux.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=39792
<redlwyuvisu-u> fue donde observé la posiblidad de crear un archivo con las extensiones de archivos que quiero limitar son velocidad de descarga.
<redlwyuvisu-u> mimecar: corrijo, me equivoque de palabra " quiero limitar su velocidad de descarga"
<mimecar> redlwyuvisu-u: qué documentación estas usando?
<redlwyuvisu-u> mimecar: este es el otro manual que seguí: http://www.espaciolinux.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=39792
<redlwyuvisu-u>  fue donde observé la posiblidad de crear un archivo con las extensiones de archivos que quiero limitar su velocidad de descarga.
<mimecar> no tienes un documento más reciente?
<mimecar> tiene casi 4 años
<redlwyuvisu-u> no...no tengo.
<mimecar> busca uno más reciente
<redlwyuvisu-u> soy un poco menso en esto, como verifico si el manual es reciente.
<redlwyuvisu-u> ustedno conoce algun tutorial a seguir
<mimecar> ... viendo las fechas del foro o la versión de ubuntu para la que esta hecho
<redlwyuvisu-u> ok. voy a seguir buscando .
<redlwyuvisu-u> disculpe si soy muy preguntón la verdad me gusta mucho ubuntu pero hay cosas que a mi parecer no encuentro, tengo probemas con cups y no se si sea problema de éste, de la red local o de los equipos clientes.
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<redlwyuvisu-u> 11.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<redlwyuvisu-u> yo creo que si....bueno, las actualizaciones del kernel siempre que me aparece en el gestor de actualizaciones lo actualizo.
<mimecar> las actualizaciones de todo el sistema
<redlwyuvisu-u> me podría indicar como lo verifico por favor.
<mimecar> en una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<redlwyuvisu-u> ok.....ahorita ejecuto todos esos comandos uno por uno y le informo.
<redlwyuvisu-u> mimecar: me aparecio el siguiente mensaje al término de ejecutar sudo apt-get update :
<redlwyuvisu-u> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1193478/
<redlwyuvisu-u> y me dice que vuelva a ejecutar el apt-get update para corregir ese problema.
<mimecar> ¿has editado a mano el archivo sources.list?
<redlwyuvisu-u> no lo recuerdo.
<redlwyuvisu-u> mimecar: me puede indicar como corregirlo por favor.
<mimecar> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mimecar> y comenta la líena duplicado poniendo un '#' al principio de la línea
<mimecar> si estas empezando, montar un proxy con squid no se queda un poco lejos de tus conocimientos ?
<problema> buenas tardes, tengo un problema para extraer una carpeta de un tar.gz
<problema> las instrucciones dicen algo de use cp-a, pero no se que es
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre el archivo, descomprimir
<redlwyuvisu-u> mimecar: sinceramente si tiene razaón, pero migré a esta plataforma por unos problemas que tuve con mi servicio de internet satelital para lo cual desconocía en absoluto sobre linux, pero hasta el momento sigo leyendo mas sobre squid, dhcp, y otras cosas que creo necesarios en mi cafe-internet.
<redlwyuvisu-u> ya logré corregir ese problema del update, voy a seguir ocn los demás comandos
<problema> mimecar: :I ya, pero falla siempre en la misma carpeta
<mimecar> si el archivo está corrupto, descargalo de nuevo
<problema> descargado varias veces
<problema> estoy seguro que no esta corrupto
<mimecar> entonces el original está mal
<mimecar> qué error te da el navegador de archivos?
<problema> mimecar: ninguna descripcion que pueda ayudar, ha ocurrido un error mientras se extraían los archivos
<mimecar> abre una consola, pasa a la carpeta del archivo
<mimecar> tar -zxvf archivo
<mimecar> si da error, el original está corrupto
<problema> ok
<maca> Estoy ahora con Ubuntu 12.10 probando. Con XFCE. Y resulta que configuro el iptables. Doy las siguientes reglas a aceptar de ese orden: lo, state related established, ssh, domain, http, https, y el resto drop. Por supuesto, escribí respetando las sintaxis de los comandos. Y eso lo pone en HowTo Iptables de la documentacion de ubuntu inglesa. Y resulta que, al entrar en internet, por ejemplo a google, no conecta. No entiendo, esta bien, revisé una y otra vez,
<maca> No sé si sirve este soporte para 12.10, versiones beta...
<mimecar> para esas versiones no hay soporte
<mimecar> usa el canal #ubuntu+1
<maca> gracias, no había oído sobre ello
<maca> me paso allá
<maca> hasta luego
<problema> mimecar:  tar: saliendo con fallos debido a errores anteriores
<mimecar> pon todo el texto en pastebin
<mimecar> pero si salen errores, tendrán que hacer de nuevo el archivo
<problema> mimecar:  pastebin.com/51V3inUt
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar otra versión de ese archivo
<problema> u.u
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que te has descargado?
<problema> mimecar:  eso -> http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/38070-linaro-ubuntu-1208-image-for-elf-ii-for-download/
<mimecar> pregunta en ese foro
<problema> si, eso voy hacer
<problema> mimecar:  lo unico que no entiendo es eso de *copy as root (use cp -a):*
<mimecar> te dice que lo copies como root
<mimecar> con ese comando
<problema> XD que tonto solo tenia que usar el sudo
<redlwyuvisu-u> mimecar: ya hice todas las actualizaciones del sistema. ya ejecuté todos los comandos que me escribió. vuelvocon la duda de hace rato sobre cups. le decia que las impresiones por red  con terminales clientes que usan windows xp, las impresiones salen rápidas ademas de que detecta inmediatamente la impresora al darle en la opcion de imprimir, el problam es con los equipos clientes que tienen windows 7
<mimecar> ese problema no lo preguntastes hace tiempo?
<problema> mimecar: si el archivo es apenas de hace unos dias
<mimecar> si con xp te funcionan, será un problema de windows 7
<problema> lol el nick
<problema> XD
<redlwyuvisu-u> mimecar: ok.
<redlwyuvisu-u> entonces voy a buscar manuales mas recientes de delay pools
<redlwyuvisu-u> y postearé los resultados
<fsroot> comando para borrar un directorio?
<m4v> fsroot: rm -r directorio
<m4v> fsroot: mira el manual, «man rm»
<fsroot> ok
<fsroot> m4v: copiar el contenido de un directorio sin el directorio?
<fsroot> estoy usando cp -a pero no funciona
<m4v> fsroot: «cp -r directorio/* destino» ?
<fsroot> XD algo hago mal, siempre me copia con carpeta
<m4v> no entiendo bien que es lo que quieres hacer
<fsroot> m4v:  simplemente copiar el contenido de una carpeta a un disco
<fsroot> XD llevo algo más de 15 minutos en esa tonteria
<Costeelation> m4v, no es un bot? :o
<m4v> Costeelation: que no es un bot?
<Costeelation> m4v: tu
<m4v> fsroot: el comando que te di hace eso
<fsroot> m4v: sudo cp -r /home/fsroot/Descargas/carpeta1 media/carpeta1
<m4v> fsroot: te faltó el /*
<m4v> fsroot: carpeta1/*
<cousteau> es el sudo realmente necesario?
<fsroot> si
<fsroot> contiene archivos especiales
<fsroot> m4v: el * va en la parte de origen o destino
<m4v> fsroot: mira el comando que te pasé antes y trata de deducirlo
<fsroot> ok, ya pude m4v. Muchas gracias
<snake__> podria ayudarme con un pequeño problema soy novato
<snake__> estoy tratando de instalar un paqute que me recomendaron sellama win2-7
<snake__> pero al instalarlo me dise
<snake__> este scrip no puede ser corrido con privilegios administrativos
<snake__> por favor ejecute la secuencia de comandos con privilegios de usurio
<snake__> podrian desirme k aser
<Costeelation> snake__: segun lo que dices es claro, estas usandolo con sudo o como root?
<snake__> con sudo
<Costeelation> no lo hagas
<Costeelation> eso le da derechos administrativos
<Costeelation> snake__: y has intentado    ./script
<Costeelation> supongo
<snake__> no la verdad con eso no lo e intentado
<Guest20247> Buenas noches soy nuebo en este canal
<Costeelation> Guest20247: buenas :)
<Guest20247> acabo de instalar xubuntu 12.04  y ya actualioce pero ahun no puedo ver videos en you tube ni cuento con nada parecido al msn
<Guest20247> me sale esto en la terminal El paquete «amsn» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<carnau> Guest20247, para el tema de los vídeos, abre un terminal y escribe "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Guest20247> ok
<carnau> en los repositorios no viene amsn
<carnau> si lo quieres, tendrás que mirar en su web si proporcionan el paquete. Siempre puedes usar los clientes que vienen en Ubuntu por defecto.
<Guest20247> sudo apt-get install amsn puse esto pero no ba
<carnau> para la 12 sigue siendo Empathy
<Guest20247> y algun otro q benga o se pueda instalar
<Guest20247> es unp parecido al mesenger?
 * cousteau piensa que Pidgin va bastante bien para MSN
<carnau> por defecto tienes instalado Empathy, puedes acceder por el icono del sobre en la barra superior
<cousteau> y es verdad, han quitado el aMSN...  raro
<cousteau> también está el emesene
<cousteau> (y el empathy)
<Guest20247> utds saven como hacer para poner iconos en la pantalla ya sea como el firefox o este
<Guest20247> solo hay thundervil
<Guest20247> y como instalarv el emesene
<carnau> Si tienes instalada la versión por defecto, en el menú tiene que haber una opción que se llame 'Chat'
<Guest20247> ahora me fijo
<Guest20247> no
<Guest20247> por ejemplo en ubuntu solia haver una solapa de sitema lugar y eso pero aca nada q ver
<Guest20247> acabo de buscar empathy y no da resultado en la busqueda
<carnau> puedes abrir un terminal y poner el resultado de estos dos comandos? 'cat /etc/issue' y 'uname -a'
<Guest20247> si
<Guest20247> sigo sin poder ver youtube
<Guest20247> con o sin comillas?
<Guest20247> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Guest20247> primer resultado
#ubuntu-es 2012-09-09
<Guest20247> Linux matias-VT8361 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:04:05 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<cousteau> a lo mejor se llama "cliente de mensajería instantánea"
<cousteau> prueba pulsando alt-F2 y escribiendo "empathy" y dándole a enter
<Guest20247> costeau no puedo ver ahun videos desde you tube
<cousteau> espera, es ubuntu o xubuntu?
<Guest20247> sale con un boton rojo y nada
<Guest20247> xubuntu 12.04
<cousteau> si es xubuntu el que viene creo que es pidgin
<cousteau> menú (círculo azul con un ratón) > internet > cliente de mensajería instantánea Pidgin
<Guest20247> hay salio desime y como puedo hacer para que tenga un icono de este en el escritorio
<cousteau> arrastrar y soltar, creo
<Guest20247> aver
<cousteau> aunque yo prefiero usar el panel lanzador
<Guest20247> como es eso del lanzador
<Guest20247> como hacer para tener en la pantalla de modo iconos
<Guest20247> amigo no puedo ver ahun videos desde you tube
<Guest20247> ni escuchar musica on line
<MRX> venden drogas aqui?
<Guest20247> acabo de insertar un pen drive no lo reconoce?
<Guest20247> como hacer si quiero ver que perifericos tengo conectados
<MRX> o las regalan?
<Guest20247> quiero probar el sonido
<Costeelation> zXji83bcsExsYpWas82dx.onion MRX
<MRX> Costeelation: no uso tor, eso es para los que se inyectan droga, yo solo quiero fumar algo
<Costeelation> jajaj solo era para ver que decias, la verdad eso que copie lo hice aqui al azar :p
<Guest20247> señores el sonido esta bien
<Guest20247> ya reconocio el pen drive
<Costeelation> yo tampoco lo uso pero recuerdo el .onion MRX
<MRX> jeje
 * MRX odia unity
<Guest20247> solo me falta poder instalar una vercion de adobe flas player para xubuntu 12.04 que sirba para ver youtube
<MRX> por eso me pase a debian ^^
<MRX> Guest20247, aprende a escribir, se dice sirva, no sirba
<Guest20247> mrx y cuanta memoria ram necesita para correr devian?
<Guest20247> perdona tienes razon
<Costeelation> Guest20247: usa crhome si firefox no carga el flash
<MRX> Guest20247, no mucha, tengo una pc corriendo con 126MB
<Guest20247> me podes ayudar a bajarlo
<MRX> Guest20247, pero el flash consume muchos recursos
<Guest20247> de ram?
<MRX> Guest20247, debian.org
<Guest20247> entiendo
<Costeelation> demasiados diria yo
<Costeelation> pero q mas hay :( gflash o algo asi
<Guest20247> en sinaptics q no hay en xubuntu se podia buscar
<Guest20247> no puedo ver videoas
<Guest20247> videoos ayuda migos
<Guest20247> amigos
<MRX> Costeelation, yo vivo sin flash y sin java y estoy contento, con una pc veloz
<Costeelation> Guest20247: usa chrome
<Guest20247> mrx y podes ver videos?
<Costeelation> MRX: si yo no es q lo necesite pero las paginas de la u requieren eso :@ algun dia hare algo al respectoo
<Guest20247> seria barbaro amigo
<MRX> Guest20247, no, mi conexion a internet es demasiado lenta para eso
<Guest20247> la verdad que es una de las cosas que linux esta sufriendo al respecto
<Guest20247> ba nosotros los usuarios
<Guest20247> entiendo por eso no te preocupas
<MRX> Guest20247, instalate chromium, que esta en los repos
<Costeelation> Guest20247: y si no te gusta solo usalo cuando necesites flash :) en la  variedad esta el placer
<Guest20247> y si la verdad que si
<Guest20247> pero vos decis que con chrome podre ver videoas
<Costeelation> chicos acabo de traducir un script, por si a alguno le interesa, es para subir imagenes a imgur desde consola
<Costeelation> :) me parece muy util
<Costeelation> y sencillo
<MRX> tambien me arrepenti de unity
<MRX> era bastante malo
<MRX> se me tildaba a cada rato
<Costeelation> unity necesita un buen pc
<Costeelation> por no decir moderno
<MRX> Costeelation, te parece que esto es un buen pc: 2GB ram, Procesador AMD Athlon de dos núcleos, etc
<Costeelation> sip
<fsroot> a mi tambien
<MRX> Costeelation, con eso se tildaba igual
<fsroot> de hecho es parecido al mio
<Costeelation> tal vez sean los graficos a mi la otra vez me dio problemas y toco usar el 2d
 * MRX piensa que la última version "buena" de ubuntu fue la 10.10
<Guest20247> pero en los foros de xubuntu dise que sirve para pcs viejas
<Costeelation> a mi me gusto la .04
<Costeelation> 10.04
<Guest20247> estube por instalar puppy linux pero esta toda la instalacion en ingles y se me complicaba ademas su navegador no soporta flas
<MRX> Guest20247, usa debian ;)
<Guest20247> si yo use la 10.04 y la verdad un gustaso
<Costeelation> Guest20247: yo ayer estaba instalandolo y daba la opcion de elegir el navegador y estaban todos los populares menos chrome
<Guest20247> en puppy?
<Costeelation> pero estaba chromium
<Costeelation> si
<MRX> Costeelation, chrome es igual a chromium xD
<MRX> hasta donde lo probe
<Guest20247> si en una estaen otra vercion cachorro si no me equiboco dise q uno puede instalar firefox
<Costeelation> MRX: es parecido pero distinto, xq chromium no envia datos xD
<MRX> jeje
<Costeelation> ahi si no se, yo descargue la ultima creo q 5.3
<MRX> yo uso una buena version de chrome..... la 5.1
<Guest20247> amigos eonces con chrome podre ver videos en you tube
<MRX> Guest20247, si es que tienes instalado el flash, supongo :p
<carnau> Lo que necesitas el el plugin de flash, independientemente del navegador que uses
<Costeelation> Guest20247: chrome trae la ultima version de flash disponible por defecto
<MRX> Costeelation, LPM, con razón es tan pesado ahora
<Guest20247> ok
<MRX> xd
<Costeelation> MRX: demasiado! en estos dias me fije y pesaba casi 200mb y decidi quitarlo
<Costeelation> MRX: ahora no cambio mi firefox por nada
<MRX> 30MB me demoran como 3 horas en descargarse con mi conección
 * MRX necesita dinero para comprarse un vps
 * MRX acepta donaciones
<MRX> Xd
<itxshell> buenas
<Costeelation> itxshell: buenas
<Costeelation> MRX: jajajaj pero que rayos o.O que internet tienes o tu vecino esta muy lejos jajaj
<MRX> Costeelation, una 3G pedorra
<Costeelation> MRX: que tragedia
<m4v> !ot MRX
<kubot> MRX: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<MRX> m4v: es que originalmente vine a trollear
<MRX> xD
<Guest20247> en chrome me sale en youtube
<Guest20247> no se a podido cargar el complemento
<Guest20247> ayuda señores
<Costeelation> Guest20247: pantallazo si es posible
<Costeelation> Guest20247: entra aquí desde el chrome  y deduce: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<m4v> necesitas ubuntu-restricted-extras para instalar flash
<m4v> debería andar despues de eso
<Guest20247> m4v y como poder hacer eso
<Guest20247> me descargo .targ.  rpm apt ?
<m4v> Guest20247: «sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras» en una terminal
<m4v> cambié xubuntu-restricted-extras porque ví que dijiste que estabas en xubuntu
<m4v> cambié a*
<carnau> m4v, a mi no me quedó claro, en el /etc/issue dijo Ubuntu
<carnau> no se si lo cambian o no
<Guest20247> si tengo xubuntu 12.04
<carnau> si me hizo caso, instaló ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest20247> m4v ya lo ise tendre q reiniciar?
<m4v> Guest20247: lo instalaste ya ese paquete?
<m4v> no debería ser necesario
<Guest20247> para ver videos solo en chrome o firefox tambien?
<m4v> reinicia el navegador nomás
<carnau> reiniciar el navegador si
<Guest20247> ok
<matias> m4v ahora no me deja entrar a nada en chrome
<matias> ni ver youtube en firefox?
<Guest93419> soy el que tenia problemas para ver youtube y me aconcejabas instalar extras
<cousteau> para youtube puedes ponerlo en html5
<cousteau> y te quitas el flash de en medio
<cousteau> (al menos para youtube)
<Guest93419> pero ahora no puedo entrara a nada de chrome
<Guest93419> costeau no puedo entrara a chrome
<cousteau> no uso chrome...  yo pensaba en firefox
<cousteau> por qué no puedes entrar en chrome?  te da algún error?
<Costeelation> Guest93419: reinstala
<Costeelation> claro, pero deberias cerrar sesion y volver a entrar
<Guest93419> si en cualquiera de los dos
<Costeelation> depronto el proceso esta loco
<Guest93419> solo que despues de copiar la ultima linea de comandos q me paso m4v no me deja entrar a navegar en chrome
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes
<cousteau> te da lgún error o simplemente no abre?
<Guest93419> salia erros y q reinicie
<Guest93419> ahora abrio
<Guest93419> aver como e ba denuebo
<Guest93419> no me deja entar a ver you tube
<Guest93419> ayuda amigos
<Costeelation> pantallazo
<Guest93419> dice que no se a podido cargar el complemento
<cousteau> pon youtube en html5
<Guest93419> ok
<cousteau> (no sé cómo se hace, creo que en http://html5.youtube.com )
<cousteau> o era www.youtube.com/html5 ?
<cousteau> sí, el segundo
<Guest93419> no hay forma amigo
<carnau> a mi me dice que h.264 no
<Guest93419> tendre que pensar en regalar esta pc
<m4v> Guest93419: seguro que el flashplugin se instala? a veces falla en descargarse y hay que volver a intentar
<Guest93419> ya me cance de etso hace varios dias que no logro ni en lubuntu ni en xubuntu ni con ubuntu porq esta pc es vieja
<Guest93419> m4v como hacerlo me podes guiar porfavor?
<m4v> «sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer --reinstall»
<Guest93419> a donde puedo subir la captura
<Guest93419> o ver si estan instalados los plugins en firefox
<m4v> debería aparecer que se está descargando
<Guest93419> no lo descargue de la pagina oficial pregunta en q .tar apt yy nos mas
<cousteau> la captura a imagebin
<Guest93419> solo puse los comandos que me pasaste
<Guest93419> que eleijo yum   tar   rpm o apt   .
<Guest93419> de imagen perdon
<m4v> Guest93419: ejecutaste el comando que te pasé?
<Guest93419> si
<m4v> está descargando?
<Guest93419> ya descargo bien
<Guest93419> reninicie los navegadores y nada
<Guest93419> de la pagina oficial sera que deva descargarlo y como saver que vercion elegir la descarga
<m4v> creo que tarda un rato en descargarse, nose que conexión tendrás..
<Guest93419> 3 mg
<Guest93419> estoy por probar desde sinapti aver como me ba al tratar de instalar adobe flas player
<cousteau> www.youtube.com/html5 y problema resuelto  (al menos para youtube)
<Guest93419> señores alguien sabe cual es la occion adecuada para xubuntu de esta pagina http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<Guest93419> cuando despliega en linus hay 4 occiones para descargar
<Guest93419> .tar   .rpm  yum   o apt   ?
<m4v> el apt hace lo mismo que hicimos con el apt-get
<m4v> supongo que el .tar es la otra forma, yum y rpm son para otras distros.
<Guest93419> ok
<Guest93419> ahora como sigo
<Guest93419> por que ley que .deb es como .exel
<Guest93419> no habra un paquete .deb
<Guest93419> ya bajo .tar
<Guest93419> como sigo es como comprido
<Guest93419> como sigo despues de descargar.tar
<Guest93419> tar.gz alguien save como hacer despues de descargar adove flas player en   tar.gz
<Guest93419> dado que no puedo ver ahun videos en you tube y en ninguna otra pagina
<Guest93419> ni con firefox ni con chrome
<m4v> Guest93419: tenés que descomprimirlo, copiar el contenido del directorio usr en /usr, sería «sudo cp -r usr /» y después copiar libflashplayer.so en el directorio de plugins del chrome.. que no se donde es
<Guest93419> aver como me ba
<Guest93419> sudo cp -r usr /»solo pongo
<Guest93419> lo abro
<m4v> sin los « »
<Guest93419> luego pongo ese comando en una terminal
<m4v> una vez que lo descomprimiste...
<Guest93419> como asi amigo
<Guest93419> usr si
<Guest93419> lo habro y el contenido lo copio en una pantaya
<Guest93419> matias@matias-VT8361:~$ sudo cp -r usr /»
<Guest93419> [sudo] password for matias:
<Guest93419> }cp: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre «usr»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<Guest93419> matias@matias-VT8361:~$ }sudo cp -r usr /
<Guest93419> No se ha encontrado la orden «}sudo», quizás quiso decir:
<Guest93419>  La orden «sudo» del paquete «sudo» (main)
<Guest93419>  La orden «sudo» del paquete «sudo-ldap» (universe)
<Guest93419> }sudo: no se encontró la orden
<Guest93419> matias@matias-VT8361:~$
<m4v> bueno, creo que usar la terminal no es lo tuyo
<Guest93419> por que lo decia copie algo mal?
<m4v> no te das cuenta?
<Guest93419> dise que no existe el fichero
<GridCube> ...
<GridCube> no, no es eso lo que dice
<GridCube> lee lo que salio, leelo realmente no lo interpretes antes de leerlo
<Guest93419> no lo copie
<GridCube> Guest93419, lee lo que te salio en la terminal, lo que dice ahi
<Guest93419> a donde tengo que copiar el contenido de user
<m4v> no pegues en el canal igual, porque vas a hacer que el bot te silencie, usá el pastebin
<Guest93419> ok
<m4v> Guest93419: tienes que copiar el directorio usr de lo que descomprimiste, donde lo descomprimiste?
<Guest93419> solo abri user
<m4v> el comando que te dí no es el comando exacto que tienes que usar, no estoy en tu pc y no puedo adivinar, vas a tener que poner vos la ruta correcta
<Guest93419> entiendo
<Guest93419> como hacerte una captura para que veas
<Guest93419> y a donde la subo ya se como hacer la captura
<m4v> es copiar lo que está dentro del usr de lo que descomprimiste al /usr de tu pc
<Guest93419> que hay una carpeta user
<Guest93419> en mi pc en linux
<m4v> !paste Guest93419
<kubot> Guest93419: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<m4v> !imagebin Guest93419
<kubot> Guest93419: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<Guest93419> pregunto lo que esta dentro de user que descomprimo salen tres carpetas mas
<Guest93419> copio las tres asi como estan o las abro cada una y despues copio el la carpeta user
<Guest93419> de mi pc
<m4v> necesitas privilegios de root para copiar esos archivos, por eso necesitas usar la terminal
<m4v> «sudo cp -r ruta/donde/esta/usr /»
<Guest93419> me sasle q no existe el archivo
<m4v> estas poniendo mal la ruta
<m4v> como dije, tienes que usar la ruta donde descomprimiste el archivo
<m4v> ya perdí demasiado tiempo con esto, buena suerte.
<Guest93419> gracs de ygual manera
<jeggarza> hola buenas noches, necesito ayuda con Pear OS 5, quiero cambiar el idioma pero no me lo permite ya que no se guarda la configuración del idioma, ni tampoco por medio de la configuración de cuenta de usuario
<xangua> jeggarza: contacta con el soporte de pear os, irc, foros, que se yo :)
<jeggarza> donde puedo encontrarlo, acudo a este canal ya q es una distribucion basada en ubuntu
<Ariana> hola m4v soy el de enantes
<Ariana> con el tema de el flas player
<Ariana> no hay forma de ver vieoas gracias de ygual manera por tu tiempo
<jotaxpe> Hola alguien a tenido problemas en ubuntu 12.04 en ejecutar algun archivo java?
<jose__> ola buanas noches alguien puede ayudarme trato de ejecutar una aplicacion pero me sale este error (gksudo:2824): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «pixmap»,
<jose__> ?
<jose__> ola buanas noches alguien puede ayudarme trato de ejecutar una aplicacion pero me sale este error (gksudo:2824): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «pixmap»,
<jose__> ola buanas noches alguien puede ayudarme trato de ejecutar una aplicacion pero me sale este error (gksudo:2824): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «pixmap»,
<ArletteC> Buenas noches.
<ArletteC> Buenas noches.
<jose__> buenas noches
<ArletteC> Hola :D
<ArletteC> Mira, tengo una pequeña duda.
<ArletteC> ¿Podrías ayudarme?
<loles> LLL
<dipole_> hola
<mimecar> hola dipole_
<dipole_> nuevo aqui espero estar mas seguido... probando ubuntu server 12.04 en una vps
<Costeelation> holaaa
<Costeelation> alguien disponible :)?
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Costeelation> bueno estas tu mimecar :)
<Costeelation> es que queria saber si los lens de unity se pueden restaurar
<Costeelation> porque tengo problemas con el de Video y no me deja buscar videos en youtube
<Costeelation> mimecar:
<mimecar> no he usado mucho unity
<Costeelation> a bueno :/
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<failx> hay algun canal para arm?
<failx> Ya XD
<m4v> failx: #ubuntu-arm
<Monkey> hola
<Monkey> o/
<ArletteC> Buenos días :D
<ArletteC> I need help :(
<Monkey> ArletteC: estas en decir tu problema :D
<ArletteC> Bueno, primero que todo, hola :D y pues mi problema es que instale la beta 1 del 12.10 y no encuento donde quitar los efectos visuales de Unity.
<cousteau> a lo mejor...  si se te da bien el inglés puedes intentar #ubuntu+1
<cousteau> (en caso de que nadie aquí use 12.10, que a lo mejor alguien lo usa)
<Monkey> cousteau: nop, aunque desactivarlo es sencillo como cualquiera
<ArletteC> Digamos que... Es el único problema que he presentado, so... ¿Me podrían ayudar con eso?
<ArletteC> Y no se me da tan bien el inglés, por eso no entre por allá.
<xangua> entonces usa 12.04
<ArletteC> La idea no es retroceder, la idea es tratar de resolver, ¿no crees?
<ArletteC> Una salida muy fácil eso de "usa 12.04"
<xangua> si, la versión estable y soportada :)
<ArletteC> Esperaré un poco más, seguro más de uno aportara algo más brillante que regresar a la 12.04
<cousteau> lo que dice xangua es que normalmente con versiones alfa o beta estás solo; hay poca ayuda disponible
<cousteau> (y cuando hay poca ayuda disponible, ésta suele ser en inglés...  así que esto suele ser un requisito importante)
<cousteau> ahora, si en 12.10 eso se hace igual que en 12.04 seguro que alguien con 12.04 te puede ayudar
<ArletteC> cousteau: Lo sé pero la ayuda que ando solicitanto es de Unity, eso quiere decir, que lo que pido es algo que está desde la 11.04 si mal no recuerdo.
<cousteau> bueno, pues si se hace igual se te podrá ayudar, y si no pues no
<cousteau> (yo no tengo unity así que no te puedo decir)
<ArletteC> Bueno, traté de instalar otro entorno y no me lo muestra en el inicio.
<cousteau> mira a ver si hay una opción de "Apariencia" o "Gestor de ventanas" o algo parecido
<ArletteC> Apariencia sale.
<ArletteC> Pero no me da muchas opciones.
<cousteau> pues mira a ver si tiene una opción de "efectos visuales"
<ArletteC> Solo el tamaño de los iconos del lanzador, el wallpaper y el tema.
<cousteau> y no hay algo con "Gestor de ventanas" o "Efectos visuales" o algo así?
<cousteau> "opciones de escritorio", no sé
<ArletteC> No.
<cousteau> pues ni idea, a ver si alguien que sepa de unity te sabe decir
<ArletteC> Gracias cousteau :)
 * cousteau se va a comprar una bici
<peri_> hola, tengo un problema con ubuntu 12,4 muy raro, tengo un router al que al intentar conectarme me dice que la clave es erronea  y no me conecta a el y sin embargo con windows si me conecta ¿alguien sabe a que se puede deber?
<peri_> meto la misma clave en los dos  y en el ventanas si me hace la conex y en ubuntu no
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<peri_> si está actualizado
<peri_> Un saludo mimecar
<mimecar> ¿qué cifrado usa tu red?
<peri_> wep
<mimecar> quita ese cifrado ya
<mimecar> es lo mismo que no tener cifrado
<peri_> Ya se que es muy vulnerable
<peri_> pero primero a ver si soluciono lo de la conex
<mimecar> deberías pasarlo a wpa2 en lugar de intentar arreglar wep
<peri_> por que lo curioso es que a otras redes si me conecta y a esta no
<mimecar> ¿la red wifi e stuya?
<mimecar> es tuya
<peri_> he estado haciendo pruebas a ver si es que el fallo estubiese en la atheros pero funciona bien y se conecta a otras sin problema
<peri_> si
<mimecar> cambia el cifrado
<peri_> los de timofónica me dicen que el problema lo tengo en mi ordenata
<peri_> por que el de windows si consigue conectarse
<peri_> y este se conecta tanto a wep como a wpa y wpa2 (que es en los que he probado
<LAMAZORCAASESINA> hola
<Colo_ar> teng miedo!!
<LANARANJAASESINA> Colo_ar: vine para asesinarte salpicando jugo en tus ojos
<Colo_ar> guacala que pena no tengo ojos
<Colo_ar> rico en guiso
<CONEJO> ^^
<idroj07> Estaba viendo un video en youtube y de repente se me ha apagado el ordenador. No es la primera vez que me pasa.. pero esta es la 1º vez desde que formatee e instale ubuntu en el disco duro (ayer). Alguien podría decirme donde ver un archivo de logs que indique lo que ha pasado? o un comando en la terminal?
<mimecar> idroj07: limpia los ventiladores
<idroj07> no hace ni 2 meses q lo lleve a la tienda a q lo limpiaran y le pusieran las colas
<WebVisitor-6> mas o menos que paquetes necesito para activar una pantalla tactil
<invitado> hola necesito ayuda urgente
<arielsanflo> saludos a todos en el canal
<GridCube> saludos
<GatoLoko> WebVisitor-6 basta con que instales el driver apropiado para esa pantalla
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-02
<aramudi> geemnte ?
<aramudi> por darla mas raiz a un netbook va a ir un poco mas rapddo?
<aramudi> en la particion?
<zcom> si
<aramudi> asi?
<zcom> claro que si
<aramudi> pues  le estoy poniendo a 160 gb de hd
<aramudi> 45 a /
<aramudi> 112 /home
<aramudi> 3 swap
<aramudi> como lo harias tu?
<aramudi> es un netbook?
<zcom> cuanta memoria tiene de RAM?
<aramudi> un portatil sin disketeras , con pantalla de 11"
<zcom> sisi
<aramudi> pues 2 gb de ram +160 disco duro
<aramudi> no estoy seguro pero de mootor creo que es 1,40 ghz
<zcom> pues eso te tiene que ir bien
<aramudi> vale,, gracias...
<zcom> cuando dices que te va lento
<zcom> te va lento al abrir aplicaciones?
<aramudi> pues al abrir el menu ,
<zcom> o que cuando la aplicacion hace una funcion va lenta?
<aramudi> por ejemplo
<aramudi> crear una carpetta
<zcom> sabes que escritorio tienes?
<zcom> gnome kde
<aramudi> e instalado , todo
<aramudi> xubuntu , lubuntu , ubuntu , debian ,
<zcom> lubuntu tb te iba lento?
<aramudi> si
<aramudi> tambien e probado linux mint cinanmon y me va muy lento
<aramudi> y ahora estoy formateando linux mint xfce , y al probar la iso , parece que va rapido...
<zcom> estaba pensando que quizas solo era por el escritorio
<zcom> a mira!
<zcom> xfce!
<aramudi> sii , , por si acaso este me va lento , tambien estoy descargando linux mint mate
<aramudi> pero creo que este va a ir bien,,, por que el menu va muy rapido,,,
<zcom> si
<aramudi> tengo un Asus ee pc 120hda
<zcom> el xfce y el lxde son escirtorios lijeros
<aramudi> si eso me han dicho
<aramudi> y e leido por ahi ,,,
<aramudi> tambien que arch va muy bien en netbooks,,
<zcom> yo creo que lo solucionarias mejor usando distros lijeras
<zcom> mas que optimizando las particiones
<zcom> si
<zcom> arch!
<zcom> que uso le quieres dar al notebook este?
<aramudi> yo siempre hago las particiones correspondientes a todo lo que formateoo,,,,
<aramudi> tengo 2 makinas fuertes que gasto para todo,,,
<aramudi> y tengo el netbook para coenctarme a las redes sociales,  correo y cositas no pesadas....
<aramudi> alguna que otra pelicula o videos en youtube o algun documental....
<aramudi> ya na mas...
<zcom> decidete por alguna distro lijera
<aramudi> Ah se me olvidaba al instalar xubuntu si que iba rapido,,, el problema era los videos en youtube se me cortaban el audio y el video
<zcom> lo mas lijera y usable para ti
<aramudi> y me descargue un mp4 y un flv ,de chema alonso dando una conferencia y tambien me iba a golpes
<aramudi> descargue vlc y otro y por el reproductor no era,,,,
<aramudi> por eso instale ahora linuxmint xfce aber qe tal me va,,,
<zcom> bien
<zcom> es question de probar y encontrar lo que mejor le vaya a tu notebook
<zcom> no vas mal encaminado
<aramudi> si , lose , ya son muchas instalaciones, y muchas distros probadas,,, jejeje
<zcom> ostras!
<zcom> yo para ese uso que le haces
<zcom> aunque en tu caso no tiene sentido
<zcom> pero uso LIVE CD
<zcom> y puedo ver bien una pelicula
<zcom> que es lo maximo que hago
<zcom> y mira que parece absurdo
<zcom> pero no tengo disco duro en ese ordenador
<zcom> y es un 1200Mhz de procesador y 1 giga de ram
<zcom> y puedo ver peliculas bien
<aramudi> bueno si , eso ya lo sabia tambien , pero es una movida tambien
<zcom> ya
<aramudi> tengo disco duro de portatil instalados sistema  operativos con owifislax  backrack etc...
<aramudi> lo malo de lo que tu dices es que no puedes guardar nada
<aramudi> tienes poco espacio
<aramudi> al arrancar live cd
<aramudi> y si descargas algo te quedas sin espacio y se para la descarga,,
<zcom> si metes la iso en una llave USB y esta en modo persitente si que se pueden guardar los cambios
<aramudi> modo persistente?
<zcom> no claro, descargas y almacenaje no
<aramudi> por ejemplo,
<zcom> si
<aramudi> el otro dia me paso
<zcom> modo persitente
<aramudi> utilize wifislax en modo live cd  y me puse a generar un diciioonario con string generator ,
<aramudi> me quede sin espacio , enseguida...
<zcom> http://www.redeszone.net/2013/02/27/manual-para-instalar-ubuntu-en-un-usb-con-datos-persistentes/
<aramudi> pero no es mala idea,,! lo que has dicho
<zcom> con diccionarios WPA1/2 con un live CD necesitas soporte fisico de almacenaje
<zcom> la llave USB
<zcom> mete un backtrack o kali en una llabe usb persitente
<zcom> o sino
<zcom> live DVD con la llave llena de diccionarios
<aramudi> no pasa nada, ya tengo en una makina instalada bugtraq
<zcom> ...
<aramudi> con 1000 gb de disci duro
<zcom> a bien
<aramudi> y hay hago todo lo que me hace falta,
<aramudi> pero no es mala idea zcom
<aramudi> estoy mirando eso que as dicho de datos persistentes,,
<zcom> backtrack se puede hacer persitente
<zcom> y kali tambien
<zcom> kali es debian backtrack ubuntu
<zcom> ...
<zcom> luego hay una cosa de sistemas operativos
<zcom> que es hacerte tu porpia LIVE CD O DVD
<zcom> eso a mi me mola bastante
<zcom> sirbe para debian/ubuntu
<aramudi> si , estoy mirandolo solo , por saber algo mas , porque ya te dicho que tengo installada  unamakina fuerte y no me hace falta  ahora  , pero alomejor algun dia me puede hacer falta ,thanks
<aramudi> si eso e oido algo.....
<aramudi> modificar el codigo y crearte tu propias herramientas que vallas a usar,,,
<zcom> nono eso no
<zcom> esto que te digo es un comando
<zcom> lb build
<zcom> abre la distro le instalas lo que quieres y tus modificaciones y luego la cierra y la suelta como una .ISO
<zcom> mirate esto:
<zcom> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDUvJKnuRIg
<aramudi> ok
<zcom> es un video tutorial
<aramudi> ya estaba leiendo un articulo...
<zcom> lo hice yo
<aramudi> voy aber,,
<aramudi> guay
<zcom> voy a verlo yo tb
<zcom> hay una cosa en la "man page" del lb build
<zcom> hya una opcion para definir si la distro es debian o ubuntu
<zcom> el comando es el mismo
<zcom> creo que lo remarco con el mouse, voy a ver
<zcom> ostras y hay una cosa que tendria que poner.... es que te tienes que instalar el packete "debootstrap" la ultima version para SID
<zcom> sino no peta el proceso de la iso
<zcom> voy a ponerlo ahora
<aramudi> lo estoy viendo haora , que dura 11 min
<aramudi> me descargado el video para echarle un vistazz..
<aramudi> la instalacion me ha terminadooo,,voy a probarla aber que tal me van los videos...
<zcom> ok
<zcom> yo voy a hacer unas cosas
<zcom> suerte man!
<aramudi> ojala me funcione, te añado como amigo , y te enviare como me ha ido con tu tuto
<aramudi> tienes mas vieos'??
<aramudi> vaya si creo qqe ttienes 92
<aramudi> nada, tio se me corta youtube
<aramudi> el audio y la voz,,,
<aramudi> de todas maneras  , voy abrir la terminal y hacer sudo apt-get update & upgrade . haber si  se arregla,
<aramudi> al abrir la ventana de controladroes de harware,  no me sale nada....
<aramudi> pufff a nose si e  mate ira mas lento que el xfce? por que el xfce me esa fallando como xubuntu en los videos de todos los formatos con todos los repproducotres y en youtube...
<Voidvoid> hola a todos
<Voidvoid> disculpen, tengo el siguiente problema al intentar instalar un cliente de subversion, puedo instalarlo sin problema pero al ejecutarlo no funciona y si lo ejecuto desde la linea de comando obtengo "rapidsvn: error while loading shared libraries: libsvn_subr-1.so.1"
<hashashin> como lo instalas Voidvoid ?
<Voidvoid> lo instale por el center y por linea de comando
 * xoan buenas
<Zanguetsu> hola h/
<davvo> hola que tal soy nuevo usando ubuntu
<krew> hola
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<asfly> hola
<bcessa> join #gentoo-server
<ishell> nvidia vs ati para linux?
<ishell> 64 bits
<guampa> ishell: en general no hay gran diferencia si los usas con el driver propietario, si usas el driver open source, amd va un poco mejor por estos dias, aunque ambos andan  bien
<guampa> fuera de eso depende el modelo especifico que uses el soporte que vaya a tener
<ishell> he escuchado que en la arquitectura x86-64 las amd no bootean
<ishell> mientras que las gtx si
<guampa> yo tengo esa arquitectura con amd y ciertamente bootea
<guampa> mismo nvidia, ambos los use con driver propietario y actualmente los drivers libres
<ishell> ok
<ishell> cual tarjeta tienes?
<guampa> siempre en maquinas y OS de 64
<guampa> la nvidia es una geforce 9100M
<ishell> si
<guampa> la amd es una radeon 4250
<ishell> mmm
<ishell> pero yo me refiero a las ultimas
<ishell> es decir
<ishell> a una 7870 o una gtx 760
<guampa> ya te digo, tenes que buscar el modelo y determinar que grado de soporte tienen
<ishell> me dijo ayer un pana de debian-es que compró un laptop con amd 6870 y no le booteaba
<ishell> que el grub se bloqueaba despues de la primera linea de arranque
<ishell> y me comento que las ultimas de nvidia no sufrian ese problema
<ishell> estoy hablando en las x86-64
<guampa> ah, la verdad no lo se
<ishell> en la i386 si andan perfecto las amd
<ishell> eso me dijo
<guampa> por lo que veo buscando en google hay buenas experiencias con la 7870 en 64 bits
<ishell> eso es un dilema te cuento
<ishell> en algunas partes hablan que funciona bien en otras que tiran mal
<ishell> no sabe uno que creer al final
<guampa> no es cuestion de creer, hay que investigar
<guampa> cuanto mas reciente es el hardware hay mas chances de que sea incompleto el soporte, o tenga errores
<guampa> o necesiten de actualizaciones del kernel o el stack grafico que en ocasiones estan mas alla de lo "normal"
<ishell> lo otro es que quiciera saber cual va mejor para trabajo con opengl
<ishell> quisiera
<guampa> eso tambien depende del estado de desarrollo de los drivers
<ishell> por que tengo que montar un simulador de turbina de vapor en opengl
<guampa> todo lleva a lo mismo
<ishell> vamos a usar texturas de alta definicion
<ishell> y tambian algo de iluminacion dinámica
<ishell> hay que trabajar con shaders y demas
<guampa> bueno si no tenes problemas con cosas de desarrollo de esa complejidad no creo que te represente problema actualizar el kernel y stack grafico a las ultimas versiones
<ishell> mejor dicho la tarjeta que elijamos va a tener un factor clave para lograr unos buenos fps al final
<guampa> eso suele darte lo ultimo que se desarrolla y el soporte de los modelos mas recientes
<ishell> por eso estoy preguntando por experiencias de usuarios que esten usando en estos momentos tanto ati o nvidia y mirar opiniones
<ishell> el procesador estamos pensando en un i5 4670
<ishell> amd está un poco atrasado en la tecnología intel va en los 22 nm mientras que los amd van en 32 nm aún con el consumo adicional de electricidad y el calor adicional que eso supone
<ishell> entonces espero opiniones
<ishell> consejos
<Xago> hola muchachos....estoy con un laptop nuevo. Le monté la 13.04, con todo funcionando. La única cosa que no he logrado que funcione, es esa funcionalidad del touchpad que puedes hacer scroll vertical y horizontal.
<ishell> como van las gtx 770 en linux?
<ishell> alguien que haya probado una?
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-03
<rober> hola a todos
<rober> necesito ayuda
<rober> hay alguien¡
<rober> ?
<rober> uBOTu-fr
<Adrianzero> hola gente
<Adrianzero> requiero de su ayuda..cada vez que reinicio mi pc los iconos del Escritorio de gnome se ordenan automaticmante y no se mantine el orden .
<Adrianzero> ya he buscado y no he encontrado una respuesta que pueda solucionarlo.
<Adrian0> hola
<Adrian0> alguien conoce de un canal para gnome hispano?
<rhino33> uso Ubuntu 10.04 pero deseo migrar a la ultima version ..pero que sea con Gnome 2.x existe una version?
<rhino33> nadie en este canal?
<rhino33> bueno buscare le preguntare a mi amigo fiel XD
<Bradford> ._.
<ese> cononical se va comercial! espero que no le pase con el mejor sistema operativo del mundo linux REDHAT!
<Carlitos__> hola  a todos alguien ha  sobrevivido  a  un kernel panic ?
<talo> nas
<Xago> hola muchachos....estoy con un laptop nuevo. Le monté la 13.04, con todo funcionando. La única cosa que no he logrado que funcione, es esa funcionalidad del touchpad que puedes hacer scroll vertical y horizontal.
<jonne> tuve la misma problema con mi zenbook y solo tuve que cambiar una cosa en las configuriaciones
<ivedci89> Xago:
<Zanguetsu> Hola o/
<ivedci89> a mi me pasa exactamente igual en ubuntu 1304 con mi laptop de tres años de diseñada
<ivedci89> volaron esa config del entorno grafico
<ivedci89> supongo que buscando tal archivo de configuracion podrás ponerle un enable o algo asi
<Zanguetsu> una pregunta amigos la versión 3.11 del kernel se puede compilar en ubuntu 12.04 y si se puede como lo puedo compilar?
<ariel__> bien dia
<ariel__> a toda la familia ubuntu
<Zanguetsu> ariel__, hola
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<ariel__> alguiuen me ayuda no he pdodido hacer funcionar el wine en ubuntu 13.04
<GridCube> ariel__, que es lo que no funciona? wine o el programa que queres que corra sobre wine?
<WyReSP> Hola chicos... tengo un ordenador viejo con 1 gb de ram ... que versión de ubuntu me recomendáis?
<ariel__> 12.04
<WyReSP> y el 13.04?
<WyReSP> no está todavía pulido?
<ariel__> es que el 12.04 esta completo en todo
<ariel__> y te servira mejor
<WyReSP> ok ;)
<ariel__> te funcionara todo a la fija
<ariel__> guidcube no me da la obcion de abrir archivos con wine con el clic derecho
<GridCube> ariel__, porque deberia?
<ariel__> gridcube cuando le doy clic derecho sobre el .exe no me da la obcion de abrir con wine
<ariel__> pues yo usaba de esa manera el wine
<GridCube> ariel__, desde una terminal ejecuta wine /path/to/file.exe
<ariel__> gridcube
<ariel__> donde dice file.exe hay coloco el programa que quiero instalar
<ariel__> wine1.6
<ariel__> tengo instalado
<GridCube> ariel__, eso ejecuta el programa sea cual fuere
<ariel__> a bien
<ariel__> me da un error
<esmo> :)estoy contenta
<chilicuil> por que esmo ?
<successus_clase> hi o/
<ariel__> hi
<harlo> et.org
<serocul> buenas el off topic
<serocul> soporte de ubuntu puede ser la correcta configuracion de la placa de audio y de video?
<waflessnet> serocul,  estoy viendo mi vola magica y pasando un ticket para el area soporte
<waflessnet> jajaj
<MrTulias> !detalles serocul
<kubot> serocul: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<serocul> kubot
<serocul> MrTulias hola?
<MrTulias> o/
<serocul> pues bien resulta que tengo un hp pavilium y he instalad Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS con back box y es la 1º que me funciona todo perfecto
<serocul> por que ya habia probado muchas otras y resulta que mi hp tiene beats audio
<serocul> y con windows se escuchan muy bien y aqui pues algo mas bajito
<serocul> eso es lo 1º que me gustaria aprender a solucionar configurar el audio de mi pc con ubuntu
<chapo> ya trataste por cli con alsa mixe
<chapo> rr
<MrTulias> En 'configuración del sistema', en audio, se puede amplificar un poco (al menos a mi me da esa opción)
<chapo> rataste por cli con alsa mixe
<chapo> 19:16 < chapo> rr
<chapo> sudo apt-get remove alsa-utils
<chapo> sudo apt-get remove alsamixer
<chapo> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<chapo> sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<chapo> tiras alsa en consola y puedes mover los parametros, realmente nuso audio en el pc
<chapo> peor cuando lo llegue a usar esa fue mi solucion
<WyReSP> chicos, tengo el .iso de ubuntu 12.04 cómo puedo montarlo en un usb para instalarlo? :D
<caravel> WyReSP: tienes cualquier sistema *nix ?
<caravel> (ya, en marcha)
<WyReSP> sí
<caravel> pues, usa dd
<WyReSP> estoy trabajando ahora desde ubuntu xD
<WyReSP> dd¿?
<caravel> por ejemplo, "sudo dd if=tuarchivo.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=8M"
<mimecar> pon mal ese comando y despidete del disco duro
<caravel> elije bien el X de sdX, no te equivoquas!
<caravel> exactamente
<caravel> mira el dmesg al momento que enchufes el pendrive, asi sabras
<caravel> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Grabar_ISO
<WyReSP> mmm es complicado xD
<mimecar> de la forma que lo haces, sí
<caravel> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<caravel> (no se donde esta la version español)
<tavo-87> 10+
<caravel> (si YA tiens ubuntu, eso es lo mas simple, claro)
<caravel> WyReSP: ^^
<caravel> todo bien, señor mimecar? <3 :)
<serocul> chapo no he echo lo que me as dicho puesto que parece que mi so no tiene aceso al sonido
<serocul> osea en donde deberia ser mi pc hay no hay nada de sonido hay de todo menos sonido despues en la barra de erramientas
<serocul> tiene el icono del sonido puedes subir vajar el volumen pero cuando clikeas en configuracion  del sonido no sale absolutamente nada
<MrTulias> Debería salirte una ventana con las opciones del sonido. La misma que al poner 'sonido' en el menú o en configuración del sistema ->sonido. Si se oye y puedes modificar el volumen tienes acceso al sonido
<Guest28953> hola a todos! acabo de liarla y no se por donde empezar a solucionar el problema, he cambiado mi grupo y no me puedo loguear como root
<Guest28953> alguna ayudita :)?
<serocul> vuelvo a repetir que no no lo encuentro y no acede desde la barra de erramientas
<serocul> algo asi como sudo wine pero para el sinido y se habra
<serocul> guest men yo no te puedo ayudar por que noo tengo ni iedea de eso en ubunto pero cuando aprenda podre ayudar a solucionar problemas asi
<serocul> sorry
<chapo> comando chown  Guest28953>
<chapo> si estas en sudoers y puedes usar sudo
<chapo> con chown arreglas tu probleema
<chapo>   Guest28953>
<serocul> hola algun buen canal donde aprender a usar linux
<ariel__> saludos
<ariel__> buena tarde
<ariel__> necesito una ayuda al descomprimir un archivo exactamente eclipse lo descargue y cuando lo descomprimo me da este error
<ariel__> error al establecer el propietario
<ariel__> operacion no permitida
<Carlitos__> buenas humanos
<Carlitos__> alguien   sabe  como puedo  arreglar
<Carlitos__> un  sistema  que  me  falta  paquetes base
<kenami> o7
<Carlitos__> kenami: sabes algo   de particiones?
<kenami> al instalar desde cero uso los valores por omisión
 * Zanguetsu off
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-04
<ivedci89> he buscado pero no encuentro... algun link del codigo fuente de notas tomboy???
<chilicuil> ivedci89: $ pull-lp-source tomboy
<ivedci89> y eso que es ? un comando??
<ivedci89> mm parece que si por el $
<ivedci89> gracias
<ivedci89> veré que hace
<chilicuil> ivedci89: si, es un comando para descargar el codigo fuente de tomboy
<ivedci89> cómo actuallizo un paquete en particular?
<ivedci89> veo en la web de desarrollo tomboy que van por 1.15.2 y tengo instalada la 1.13.x
<guampa> ivedci89: si queres actualizar usando los repos necesariamente vas a poder actualizar hasta la ultima version que aparezca en ellos, sino tendrias que compilar
<ivedci89> hui guampa gracias no habia visto tu respuesta estaba haciendo tantas cosas... Gracias
<Carlitos__> hola a todos
<Ram_> hola
<L-sama> hola Ram
<L-sama> de donde vienes?
<lana> alguien sabe como actualizzar libreoffice sin terminal
<rengo> hola buenos dias
<rengo> hay forma en ubuntu server crear solo server QoS?
<WyReSP> chicos... tengo un PC en el que no consigo bootear ubuntu ni desde el usb ni desde dvd ...
<WyReSP> me da fallos al cargarlos ...
<amsa> hoa colegas
<amsa> alguien me puede echar una mano no me va el sonido en ubunto
<amsa> nose que puede ser tiene todo instalado pero no fonciona cuando reproduzco
<WyReSP> me dice algo así como SQUASHFS error
<amsa> he buscado much en google pero nada ninfun resultado
<WyReSP> bueno son varios
<WyReSP> chicos... estoy intentando bootear un CD de ubuntu que funciona pero en este PC al cargar unos dispositivos me da errores extraños
<WyReSP> a qué puede deberse?
<WyReSP> la memoria ram? ...
<WyReSP> dice algo de la caché, por lo que parece...
<WyReSP> se me para en starting CPUS printing spooler/server
<WyReSP> pero me da errores al cargar muchos otros dispositivos aunque al final lanza un [OK]
<WyReSP> si os digo la CPU y la ram que tengo podéis por lo menos recomendarme una versión de ubuntu que instalarle? aunque sea la 11.04
<WyReSP> o así?
<talo> WyReSP,  instgala lubuntu
<WyReSP> lubuntu?
<WyReSP> eso qué es?
<WyReSP> talo, ? :S
<talo> es una version  muy ligera de ubuntu
<WyReSP> mmm ...
<WyReSP> podría probarla ;)
<WyReSP> quería probar ubuntu 11.10
<WyReSP> o quizás el 8 o 9
<WyReSP> qué te parece? :D
<talo> mejor baja lubuntu en su ultima version asi tienes todo actualizado
<WyReSP> es que es un ordenador muy viejo talo
<WyReSP> a lo mejor es un pentium 4 o así
<WyReSP> a 2 gh
<talo> te vale
<WyReSP> con un gb de ram
<talo> si , instala lubuntu
<WyReSP> está en español también?
<cpineda> yo tengo ubunto LTS con una maquina asi
<talo> si
<WyReSP> puedo grabar la iso en un DVD sin problema, no? talo ?
<talo> claro
<WyReSP> cpineda, pues por lo que sea a mí no me entra en el menú de instalación cuándo booteo el CD de ubuntu 12.04
<talo> WyReSP,  , pues deberia
<WyReSP> entonces... qué puede estar fallando, talo ? :S
<GridCube> que pasó?
<WyReSP> buenas, GridCube
<WyReSP> tengo un ordenador viejo ... y no consigo bootear ubuntu para proceder a instalarlo
<WyReSP> he quitado la pantalla de carga, para ver lo que estaba hciendo detrás
<WyReSP> y me da errores al configurar algunos dispositivos
<WyReSP> me devuelve algunos [fail]
<WyReSP> y unos errores extraños ... SQUASHFS error
<WyReSP> o algo así
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> estas seguro de que estas usando un ISO sano?
<GridCube> chequeaste que la imagen del cd tenga el mismo md5 que la imagen en linea?
<GridCube> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cpineda> yo diria que la imagen que grabaste estaba corrupta o talves la unidad de lectura esta sucia
<WyReSP> a ver....
<WyReSP> la imagen me la descargué ayer desde la página oficial de ubuntu
<WyReSP> no debería de estar mal ...
<WyReSP> me lanza errores de kernel panic y cosas muy extrañas
<GridCube> la clave es deberia
<WyReSP> y ahora estoy con lubuntu
<WyReSP> nah... GridCube no es el CD porque en este PC sí bootea
<WyReSP> es el ordenador...
<WyReSP> :S
<WyReSP> pero no entiendo por qué no carga bien los datos del cd...
<Zanguetsu> hola o/
<cpineda> esque la imagen que esta en la Ubuntu no esta mal la descarga que hiciste esta mal
<cpineda> prueba a descargarla de nuevo desde torrents
<WyReSP> a ver... cpineda el CD que tengo ... bootea en mi PC
<WyReSP> y me carga el menú de instalación y todo
<WyReSP> no puede ser el CD
<GridCube> puede ser
<WyReSP> tiene que ser el PC... porque no carga ni ubuntu 12 ni lubuntu
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> puede ser que tu pc no tenga soporte de PAE
<WyReSP> lo que se me ocurre es echarle una foto a los mensajes de error que me saltan
<WyReSP> ... entonces que hago ... le instalo ubuntu 4? xD
<cpineda> entonces te recomendaria cambiar la unidad cdrom o dvdrom y probar con otra unidad en la misma maquina o intenta instalar desde una memoria USB
<WyReSP> ya lo intenté ayer, ... y no funcionó...
<WyReSP> estoy usando el CD por eso ... :S
<WyReSP> puede ser la RAM?
<cpineda> WyReSP, ya revisaste la configuracion del BIOS?
<WyReSP> a ver... entra en el CD
<WyReSP> ... pero se queda colgado
<WyReSP> en el proceso de carga
<WyReSP> me salen unos errores de la consola de linux
<WyReSP> y no termina de cargar
<WyReSP> pero por ejemplo con el CD de lubuntu puedo probar opciones
<WyReSP> como comprobar la memoria o el disco duro ...
<WyReSP> lo peor es que el PC tiene instalado ya windows
<WyReSP> xp
<WyReSP> y ayer nos costó un montón que el CD de windows cargara también
<WyReSP> debe ser algún problema con la memoria ram ... :S
<cpineda> WyReSP, y la imagen que bajaste es para 32 bit o 64 bits porque eso determina la arquitectura de tu maquina
<WyReSP> son para 32
<WyReSP> evidentemente eso es de las primeras cosas que compruebas xD
<WyReSP> de hecho... los de 64 te lanzan el mensaje de que es una arquitectura que no soporta 64 bits
<WyReSP> si ... bootear me bootea ...
<WyReSP> el problema es cuando pretende configurar dispositivos
<WyReSP> que me lanza unos errores rarísimos... SQUASHFS error o algo así
<WyReSP> no lo consigo chicos...
<WyReSP> tiene algo raro el PC
<WyReSP> porque no  es normal que no cargue los menús estos de instalación
<WyReSP> alguien sabe de lubuntu?
<WyReSP> es que estoy usando una opción que trae el cd live de comprobación de errores en el disco
<GridCube> aja
<WyReSP> y se detiene en una parte
<WyReSP> va todo ok hasta ./casper/filesystem.squashfs
<WyReSP> supongo que tiene que ver con el hecho de que no me cargue el instalador porque son los errores que me da al intentar hacerlo ...
<WyReSP> o alguien tiene idea de cómo puedo reparar ese sistema de archivos?
<GridCube> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1654139
<WyReSP> es que ... por algún sitio dicen que es de la memoria
<WyReSP> pero le he hecho un test con el cd de lubuntu y me dice que está bien!! :S
<GridCube> esta mal bajado
<GridCube> eso dicen
<GridCube> hacete un liveusb, o baja la imagen de nuevo y quemala otra ves
<WyReSP> GridCube, ese mismo cd sí termina de cargar la pantalla de instalación en mi PC
<WyReSP> no puede ser el CD,  ... es el ordenador, te lo aseguro
<WyReSP> además ... los live usb los carga bastante peor ...
<WyReSP> los bootea también ... pero van muy mal ...
<WyReSP> créeme que lo he intentado de muchas formas y en más ordenadores...
<WyReSP> tiene que ser algo de la placa...
<WyReSP> mm ... parece que ha terminado de hacer el test ...
<GridCube> WyReSP, pues ni modo entonces
<WyReSP> pero no sé que ha pasado con ...    ./casper/filesystem.squashfs
<GridCube> no lo puede leer correctamente
<WyReSP> y eso está en el CD?
<GridCube> pues claro
<GridCube> es el cd
<GridCube> es la estructura de archivos del cd
<WyReSP> pues ... no sé qué puede estar mal ...
<GridCube> !squashfs
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'squashfs'.
<WyReSP> del squashfs lo que me dice la prueba esta de disco es que
<WyReSP> ./casper/filesystem.squashfs: mismatch
<WyReSP> qué te dice lo de mismatch, GridCube ?
<WyReSP> GridCube, pues he grabado el cd con Nero ...
<WyReSP> sólo cargar el iso y meterlo en un dvd virgen ...
<WyReSP> GridCube, los dos CDs me dan problemas con el SQUASHFS ...
<WyReSP> el de lubuntu no me llega a dar el fallo mientras trato de cargar el instalador pero me lo da en la comprobación del disco
<WyReSP> y el de ubuntu 12.04 me da un montón de errores al intentar leer la caché
<WyReSP> pero están relacionados también con el SQUASHFS
<WyReSP> los dos CDs funcionan bien en este portátil ... esto es de locos xD
<WyReSP> debe de ser un bug similar a este...
<WyReSP> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/172937
<GridCube> WyReSP, tal ves cuando lo descomprime a tu ram te da un error
<GridCube> porque tu ram estara mal
<pizalahuella> buenas amigos
<pizalahuella> si ay alguien despierto.. me gustaria hacer una consulta..
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<pizalahuella> tengo una tplink 7200, wireless,
<pizalahuella> hola chilicuil
<pizalahuella> y me la toma bien lubuntu, pero veo que toma las redes con poca señal
<pizalahuella> hay forma de instalar el driver de tplink para ver si funciona mejor ?
<pizalahuella> digo el firmware
<chilicuil> hola pizalahuella, si, se puede hacer, pero no es facil =/, sugiero que empieces por la pagina del fabricante y veas si existe un driver por ahi
<pizalahuella> dale me voy a fijar..
<pizalahuella> habia leido por ahi que hay un programa para linux que permite instalar drivers hechos para win...
<pizalahuella> no recuerdo como era
<chilicuil> oh sip, ndiswrapper
<chilicuil> !ndiswrapper
<kubot> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pizalahuella1> a ver..
<WyReSP> GridCube, hice un test de ram
<pizalahuella1> ahi lo vi pero es un lio tremendo..
<WyReSP> GridCube, y me salieron cero errores
<pizalahuella1> lo dejo asi total conecta igual, aunque con poca señal
<pizalahuella1> en puppy linux me toma las redes con mejor señal me tendria que fijar que driver tiene
<WyReSP> no  consigo averiguar qué puede ser ...
<WyReSP> lo tengo! xD
<WyReSP> era el bus de datos del CD room :D
<WyReSP> ... ahora... me recomiendan lubuntu para el PC viejo?
<WyReSP> o ubuntu 12 puede ir bien?
<GridCube> lubuntu mejor
<GridCube> o xubuntu
<GridCube> no mainbuntu
 * xoan buenas
<zerick> Alguien conoce algún buen libro sobre Expresiones Regulares? (de preferencia en español)
<gor> hola buenas, a ver si alguien me puede echar un cable
<gor> le he instalado a una amiga el ubuntu 13-04 y cuando le ponemos el minijack de los altavoces se sigue oyendo el el pc además de en los altavoces, alguien sabe algo de esto?
<waflessnet> siii!
<waflessnet> gor, FRIENDZONE xD
<waflessnet> FRIENDZONE nivel noob  falto eso :p
<gor> ein?
<_WyRe_> Chicos... una duda... la partición swap debe ser lógica no? :D
<aramudi> puede ser asii....
<_WyRe_> aramudi, me dices a mi? :)
<ivedci891> no DEBE ser asi, pero puede ser asi
<ivedci891> o sea no es un requisito
<ivedci891> aramudi:
<ivedci891> perdon
<ivedci891> _WyRe_:
<ivedci891> SEA LOGICA O PRIMARIA FUNCIONA IGUAL
<_WyRe_> a ver... entonces la partición que alberga el punto de montaje / es primaria no?
<_WyRe_> ok
<_WyRe_> pero prefiero hacer la swap lógica ;)
<ivedci891> no.... tambien podria ser logica
<_WyRe_> ok
<_WyRe_> bueno ... y cuál es la diferencia o cómo lo tengo que hacer?
<_WyRe_> pongo las dos lógicas?
<_WyRe_> o es recomendable poner alguna primaria?
<ivedci891> linux es capaz de instalarse en tu tostador jajja
<_WyRe_> xD
<ivedci891> supongo que si
<ivedci891> pero no he leido teoria sólida sobre el asunto
<ivedci891> siempre he puesto primaria para un sistema y todo el resto en logicas
<ivedci891> puesto que particiones primarias no se aceptan más de cuatro
<ivedci891> y en general si instalas un W$ con linux más particion de home y datosntfs tendras como 5 particiones
<_WyRe_> y W$ te instala la suya como primaria?
<ivedci891> yo pongo ~25GB a win$ (primaria) y el resto a una extendida que contiene
<ivedci891> las demas
<_WyRe_> extendida?
<_WyRe_> es que yo windows y ubuntu los tengo en particiones separadas
<_WyRe_> no sé si me explico ... ivedci891
<_WyRe_> yo hago la instalación y dejo como gestor de arranque grub
<ivedci891> si es una particion que se hace para albergar a las logicas
<ivedci891> cuando creas una particion logica en realidad creas una extendida y dentro otra logica ocupando todo el espacio
<ivedci891> y si
<ivedci891> instla asi
<_WyRe_> entiendo
<ivedci891> primero windows
<ivedci891> en una primaria
<ivedci891> al principio del disco
<_WyRe_> pero la opción de hacer una extendida para todo ubuntu (incluyendo el sistema y la swap) no sé si me la da al particionar...
<ivedci891> pero no crees la particion de windows con el instalador de win
<_WyRe_> mmmm ... pues lo hago así ...
<ivedci891> hazlo con gparted desde un live cd de ubuntu
<_WyRe_> hay problemas si lo haces con el de windows?
<_WyRe_> yo le dejo espacio sin asignar y luego lo organizo con el gestor de particiones del instalador de ubuntu ...
<ivedci891> despues en el gestor de discos del instalador de ubuntu solo seleccionas en que particion instalaras qué cosa... SIN formatear nada
<_WyRe_> yo es que utilizo los programas de instalación de los Sos...
<_WyRe_> no me manejo tanto con el gparted
<ivedci891> a ver si me explico
<ivedci891> tl vez me exprese mal
<ivedci891> debes organizar todo con gparted desde livecdubuntu
<ivedci891> luego
<_WyRe_> ya
<_WyRe_> pero te digo que no suelo hacer eso
<ivedci891> procedes a instalar
<_WyRe_> y pregunto si crea problemas
<ivedci891> primero win
<ivedci891> despues los UNIX
<_WyRe_> si sé cómo me dices
<_WyRe_> pero es que ... ni tengo el gparted ni me ha dado nunca problemas el hacerlo como yo lo hago ...
<ivedci891> todavia
<ivedci891> jaja
<ivedci891> a mi me ha ocurridoo que windows crea una NTFS rara que despues ubuntu no puede administrar bien... eso esta parcheado pero me ha ocurrido con w7 o w8
<_WyRe_> pfff
<_WyRe_> nah... no te preocupes
<_WyRe_> yo intento instalar windows xp y lubuntu xD
<_WyRe_> a la vez...
<_WyRe_> tampoco es un PC muy nuevo
<_WyRe_> entonces... puedo hacer la ext4 de lubuntu y la swap lógicas, dices?
<ivedci891> con xp no tendras problemas
<_WyRe_> pero las hago lógicas? :D
<ivedci891> windows xp es un software libre que microsoft hace alarde de que es su propiedad
<_WyRe_> bueno.... pero las particiones de linux las hago lógicas?
<ivedci891> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<_WyRe_> ook
<_WyRe_>  ;) :P
<Carlitos__> buenas  como puedo  borrar  todos los archivos  que contiene una carpeta archives/  por ejemplopero no  quiero borrar  archives
<Carlitos__> rm -r  archives/*  ?
<chilicuil> Carlitos__: si, asi esta bien, aunque ten cuidado, asegurate de no separar / y *
<Carlitos__> :_)
<ivedci891> cómo instalo xdialog en ubuntu 13.04???
<ivedci891> o hay algun otro software que lo reemplaza?
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-05
<ivedci891> si, ivedci891 el reemplazo es zenity...
<ivedci891> gracias
<renlinx> hola
<renlinx> alguien desocupado que me pueda ayudar
<renlinx> hola...........................
<renlinx> necesito ayuda c on un disco duro
<mwallacesd> Hola. He creado un nuevo usuario en lugar de renombrar el usuario actual. Ahora como puedo copiar los directorios y archivos del usuario actual así al usuario nuevo por el tema de las permisiones en los datos?
<mwallacesd> Si uso sudo nautilus tendré que cambiar las permisiones en los archivos uno a uno?
<rscnt> flash-mx:
<rscnt> flashmx:
<rscnt> hola
<mwallacesd> hola
<rscnt> que hace?
<mwallacesd> flashmx esta en #ubuntu preguntando en español como reproducir flash en youtube
<mwallacesd> =)
<rscnt> mwallacesd: de donde sos?
<mwallacesd> Brazil
<mwallacesd> =)
<rscnt> no jodas ahuevo?
<mwallacesd> Y tu de donde eres amigo?
<rscnt> no hay nadie aqui de el salvador?
<mwallacesd> no lo se, acabo de entrar.
<rscnt> flasmx, nunca vino
<mwallacesd> si, hahaha.
<mwallacesd> ahi esta el
<mwallacesd> hahahaha
<mwallacesd> bien venido flashmx
<mwallacesd> ya hiciste lo que te dijeron alla en #ubuntu?
<flashmx> hola olles como puedo arreglar el problema del youtube
<rscnt> cual es el problema que tenes con el tubito?
<flashmx> si el apt-get install flashplugin-installer, pero solo se marca el area del video pero no reproduce nada
<mwallacesd> suponiendo que su problema es de flashplugin debes hacer esto en la terminal:
<mwallacesd> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<mwallacesd> =)
<flashmx> tengo xubuntu 11.10
<mwallacesd> rscnt, sabes trabajar bien el tema de los permisos en Ubuntu?
<rscnt> mwallacesd, si por que?
<flashmx> soy nuevo en esto me aleje de windows por que no me agrada
<mwallacesd> tengo una duda con relación a copiar datos de un usuario así al otro, supongo que haciendo sudo cp -R /home/usuariomodelo/* /home/usuariodestino
<mwallacesd> Y luego sudo chown -R usuariodestino /home/usuariodestino
<rscnt> por que copiarlos y no compartirlos?
<mwallacesd> el usuario destino tendra todos los permisos sobre de todos los directiorios y archivos copiados del usuario modelo?
<rscnt> si
<mwallacesd> rscnt, es mismo usuario solo que escoji un user name que no me gusto
<mwallacesd> y si renombro el username no se cambia el home
<mwallacesd> por eso crié un usuario nuevo
<mwallacesd> esta bien hecho?
<rscnt> pero mira
<rscnt> el nombre del usuario lo podes cambiar con usermod
<rscnt> pero tene en cuenta de que tenes que estar logueado con otro usuario, me imagino en este caso el root..
<rscnt> flashmx, y solo te aparece "cargando..."
<mwallacesd> asi es, pero y el directorio /home/usuario no se cambiara de nombre, o si?
<rscnt> flashmx, o te aparece algo mas?
<rscnt> usermod -md /lanuevhome/ nombredelusuario
<rscnt> o algo asi
<rscnt> o para mover
<rscnt> aja
<rscnt> para mover las ondas
<rscnt> con d creo que solo la cambias
<mwallacesd> ok, thanks a lot, gracias mil. Lo probaré.
<rscnt> ++
<rscnt> flashmx, puesi
<rscnt> flashmx, te carga el cuadro negro?
<rscnt> flashmx, con los botones de pausa y todo?
<flashmx> hola
<flashmx> ya instale complementos de flashplayer pero solo en el div donde aparece el video solo se pasa de negro a ablanco es lo unico ya reinstale el flashplugin-installer y nada
<rscnt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/29106/black-white-video-with-youtube
<flashmx> ok estoi checando el link  rscnt
<flashmx> rscnt, tengo que instalar google-crome
<rscnt> ah mira y por casualidad
<rscnt> no instalaste algo como swfdec
<rscnt> who?
<flashmx> como se si instale swfdec
<flashmx> la verdad me estoi arrepintiendo de iniciar en linux por estos detalles
<flashmx> algun consejo de aliento  rscnt
<rscnt> jaja, nombre
<rscnt> todo esta en googlear bien
<flashmx> ???
<rscnt> http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/tutorials/apt-get-intro/info.html.en
<rscnt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<rscnt> ah
<rscnt> pero siempre podes
<rscnt> usar
<rscnt> el
<rscnt> la* interfaz de ubuntu
<URULLIKA> hola
<ScottBrown> hola
<ScottBrown> alguien me puede ayudar?
<ScottBrown> Acabo de formatear, he instalado Ubuntu 13
<ScottBrown> y cuando inicio... después del grub el portatil queda en negro... sin embargo si conecto una pantalla paralela
<ScottBrown> se ve la pantalla paralela, y al tiempo se ve la del portatil. Pero sin la pantalla paralela la del portatil nunca se ve
<ScottBrown> he entrado en Displays he intentado tocar la configuración, por si acaso era algo así, y guardo. Pero no soluciono nada.
<Kaprekar> alguien? :(
<DANNN> Hola...
<DANNN> alguien puede decirme cómo instalar el flash player en lubuntu?
<DANNN> cómo podría ejecutar el deb con el centro de software de lubuntu?
<jonne> sudo dpkg -i /home/user/Downloads/file.deb
<DANNN> chicos...
<DANNN> tengo un PC con un procesador de como mucho 2200 y un solo procesador
<DANNN> estáis seguros que ubuntu 12.04 LTS le va bien?
<DANNN> porque lo noto poco fluido ... y con 1.5 gigas de ram ...
<SkavenXXI> DANNN un xubuntu o lubuntu iría mejor :)
<DANNN> pero ... es que no me manejo tanto con ellos...
<DANNN> no hay una forma de quitarle pero al 12?
<DANNN> y... todos los plugin de flash y demás... seguro que funcionarán?
<SkavenXXI> claro, no deja de ser un ubuntu pero con unos escritorios más livianos
<SkavenXXI> de ahí que vayan más fluidos....
<DANNN> además... SkavenXXI ... me gustaban las gráficas que podía colocarle en la barra para monitorizar la CPU y la memoria y la red y el HD
<SkavenXXI> te manejas igual ... con tus PPAs y tu apt-get ....
<DANNN> pues ... no consigo instalar el flash! :S
<DANNN> ni en el 12! xD
<DANNN> además... no son tan editables las barras de este gnome que le he puesto! :S
<SkavenXXI> joer, pues en internet hay mil de información para instalar flash xD
<SkavenXXI> marcho a comer, chao
<DANNN> ,mmm y el area de intercambio... la reconoce, pero no la usa! xD
<DANNN> o eso dice el monitor de sistema! ...
<DANNN> ahora tengo problemas con los drivers de sonido
<DANNN> no sé si instalarle los alsa
<DANNN> o ... cómo averiguar cuáles tengo ... porque la tarjeta de sonido es de la placa y la placa es antigua...
 * waflessnet el corta churro
<Zanguetsu> hola o/
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<SrTW> Buenas. Tengo un i7, qué arquitectura le va más a mi ordenador? Estoy mirándolo para descargarme la iso. Gracias :)
<chilicuil> SrTW: es de 64 bits, ubuntu para 64 bits
<chilicuil> SrTW: casi todas las computadoras modernas (laptop, desktop) son de 64 bits, son tan populares, que a partir del proximo ciclo, la arquitectura a la que se le dara preferencia en Ubuntu sera la de 64 bits
<SrTW> #join /debian
<SrTW> #join debian
<SrTW> chilicuil: Ok gracias :D
<talo> nas
<chilicuil> o/
<successus_clase> buenas
<Zanguetsu> Hi
<talo> sa trooopaaaa
<talo> xD
<javiorg> hola. ¿Alguien ha instalado emacs24 en Ubuntu 12.04?
<Zanguetsu> se puede compilar el kernel 3.10 de linux en ubunut 12.04?
<Zanguetsu> por el momento tengo el 3.5.0-39-generic
<twic> Buenas. Tengo un i7 con 8GB de ram. Cuánto swap le pongo?
<aramudi> no sabria q decirte
<twic> Es que estoy con GParted..
<aramudi> pero supong qe 8gb
<twic> ok, probare, gracias :)
<aramudi> yo a 4gb le pong 4gb
<aramudi> se pone la mitad de los gb qe tengas
<successus_clase> salud, hasta otro rato
<aramudi> salud
<ivedci89> porque en ubuntu 13 no arrancan los script con un doble clic?
<ivedci89> porque no antepusiste la barra / al encabezado #!bin/bash
<ivedci89> lo correcto es hacer #!/bin/bash
<chilicuil> o.o?
<ivedci89> me he autorrespondido chilicuil
 * Zanguetsu off
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-06
<tierra_> necesito ayuda sobre un problema con el audio de mi laptop asus eee pc 1101hab
<tierra_> el sonido se entrecorta en los reproductores de video y audio (gmusicbrowser, gnome player, parole y el vlc
<tierra_> alquien por aca que me pueda ayudar???
<feedoor> nombre de algun programa para buscar archivos carpetas que el que tengo instalado no funciona gracias
<ivedci89> estoy conociendo zenity
<ivedci89> sorprendido
<ivedci89> controla muchas cosas
<saitx1> hola a todos, nesesito  que alguien me de informasion o me aconsege de esto, convertir texto a audio usando google api ,script
<saitx1> http://pastebin.com/mN65cBUT
<saitx1> http://pastebin.com/mN65cBUT
<saitx1> nesesito saber mas omenos cuantas lines de texto enviar a google para ser convertidas a auidio, cada 2 , 4 , 5  segundos seria requerido para estar bien
<ivedci89> alguien que me ayude a generar una ventana desde la terminal?
<Cracker> una carpeta?
<Cracker> abrir una carpeta?
<ivedci89> exit
<manel2020> hola buenos dias
<manel2020> alguien me puede indicar algun tipo de informacion para crear un custom ubuntu con paquetes ya instalados que no estan en los repos
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> hola??
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> cuanta gente off!!
<manel2020> necesito orientacion sobre como crear "algo" , miro uck y otros analogos y ninguno da un paso mas alla de opcciones basicas suficientes, necesito orientacion de como crear un "algo" con aplicaciones instaladas que no estan en ningun repo , es decir como creo un live con una aplicacion que no esta en un repo.
<gonzo> buenos dias,alguien me puede ayudar a configurar sonido en xubuntu 13.04
<manel2020> hola gonzo
<manel2020> no tengo 13.04 nativo, lo tengo virtualizado
<manel2020> que te ocurre?
<manel2020> no tienes sonido (no se escucha nada de nada) o no tienes sonidos de sistema??
<Guest16120> ya esta,fui toqueteando las opciones de sonido y ya esta solucionado,no tenia sonido
<Guest16120> y encima youtube reproducia el video 5 veces mas rapido de lo normal y sin sonido
<manel2020> estaba simplemente muteado
<Guest16120> ahora va bien,ahora voy a ver si configuro unos auriculares bluethoot
<manel2020> a mi el youtube tambien me va a veces como el c....o
<manel2020> uhmm yo tengo auricules blue en stero ademas de mic blue ,  es decir dos dispositivos inalabricos
<manel2020> pero para que se vinculen correctametne primero el mic y luego los auriculares
<manel2020> es mi caso particular....
<Guest16120> lo que me pide pin y obiçviamente en el auricular no puedo introducir numeros
<manel2020> pon 4 ceros o 5 ceros
<manel2020> es lo habitual
<manel2020> viene en le manual del "dispositivo"
<Guest16120> el dispositivio se ha añadido con exito pero fallo al conectar
<manel2020> ok
<manel2020> tienes el icono del bluetouch?
<Guest16120> son para movil los auriculares,pero con ubuntu me iban bien,puse xubuntu y me pierdo
<Guest16120> si tengo 2 iconos a falta de 1
<manel2020> 2 iconos??
<manel2020> what??
<manel2020> como?
<Guest16120> si uno de color negro y otro blanco de bluethoot
<manel2020> uff tienes dos aplicaciones controlando el bluetouch
<manel2020> ufff
<manel2020> a saber quien manda
<manel2020> bueno
<manel2020> vamos a intentar hacer cosillas ok?
<Guest16120> ok
<manel2020> primero apaga tus "cascos del movil" ¿me habias dicho que es un pinganillo?
<Guest16120> menos mal que el dia 13 empiezo a estudiar grado medio profesional de sistemas microinformaticos y redes
<manel2020> menos mal
<manel2020> je je
<Guest16120> si son unos auriculare bewwi
<manel2020> los apagaste?
<Guest16120> si
<manel2020> ahora sin hacer click ponte encima de uno de los iconos bluetouch
<Guest16120> ya
<manel2020> busca si sale el nombre del dispositvo
<manel2020> si no te sale el nombre mira en el otro icono
<Guest16120> si
<manel2020> si te pones encima te sale un submenu -> conectar ??
<Guest16120> si en el icono de color negro aparece todo como me dices
<manel2020> bien
<manel2020> ahora tu "pinganillo" tiene un boton de encendido, lo habitual es mantener pulsado 5 o o 8 segundos
<Guest16120> si de hecho en los papeles dice que hagas eso
<manel2020> para encenderlo y deberian verse un juego de luces intermitentes (dos colores)
<manel2020> dale asi
<Guest16120> si azul y naranja
<manel2020> enciendelo
<manel2020> cuando veas las luces (las dos parpadeando) ve al icono
<manel2020> y dale conectar
<manel2020> 1 vez
<manel2020> espera 3 segundos, si no cambiaron las luces vuelve a darle
<manel2020> ¿ocurrio algo?
<Guest16120> estoy aun esperando
<manel2020> na.. 3 segundos (mas es que algo no esta bien)
<manel2020> en el icono del bluetouch, desvincula el dispotivo
<manel2020> algo se hizo mal
<manel2020> en el icono-> preferencias
<Guest16120> si,ire haciendo ese paso varias veces hasta que salga
<manel2020> te saldra una lista
<manel2020> seleciona el pinganino y quitar
<manel2020> luego configurar dispotivo nuevo
<Guest16120> jejeje me lees el pensamiento,quite y volvi a poner el adaptador de la lista
<manel2020> a esto todo, el pinganillo debe estar con dos luces intercambiadas
<manel2020> es decir "esperando vincular"
<Guest16120> seleccione metodo de emparejamiento
<Guest16120> usae clave aleatoria,personalizada o sin emparejar
<manel2020> nooooooop
<manel2020> eso no es correcto
<Guest16120> me aparece beewi bbh100 auriculares y le doy a configurar
<manel2020> los pinganillos no son otras cosas que requieran metodo de emparejamiento especial
<manel2020> configurar... o aceptar??
<manel2020> supongamos que solo hay la opcion configurar ¿que opciones te da?
<Guest16120> servicios de auriculares,salida de audio
<manel2020> es un pinganillo, no solo auriculares
<manel2020> son ambas en la misma linea? o son opciones distitnas?
<manel2020> en mi busqueda de dispotivos aparecen el el list-box un monto de opciones
<manel2020> - todos los tipos
<manel2020> -Dsipositivos de entrada
<manel2020> -Auriculares, auriculares con micro
<manel2020> -impresoras
<manel2020> -mas...
<manel2020> no se si lo que me dices es una opcion o son elementos de la lista
<Guest16120> lo haga desde el icono que haga me sale lo mismo,emparejar con claves o sin emparejar
<manel2020> ya
<manel2020> haber
<manel2020> fijate el privado
<Guest16120> en ubuntu,en opciones de sonido cuando lo emparejaba(no me pedia nada,lo hacia tal y como tu me dices)me aparecia escojia los ariculares y ya esta
<manel2020> ....
<manel2020> tu dispositivo no esta vinculado en xubuntu
<manel2020> me da la impresion de que sigues el proceso para vincular un movil por ejemplo
<manel2020> en algun momento (donde se elige el tipo de dispostivo) hay que ver que opciones da
<Guest16120> ahora creo que ya estan conectados,pero no escucho a traves de ellos
<manel2020> aja
<manel2020> vale
<manel2020> ve al panel de sonido
<Guest16120> desde luego ahora si pone conectado
<manel2020> hardware
<manel2020> marca que el hardware sea tu pinganillo
<manel2020> listo..
<manel2020> no lo ves?
<manel2020> preferencias de sonido
<manel2020> ??
<Guest16120> en preferencias de sonido no
<manel2020> no te sale??
<manel2020> entonces no esta vinculado
<Guest16120> bueno lo dejare para otro momento he de hacer unas tareas del hogar xD
<manel2020> iok
<twic> Buenos días. Acabo de "probar sin instalar" Ubuntu 11.04 (ó 11.10) y me aparece la pantallanegra desde hace 8 minutos... Qué puedo hacer? quiero GNU/Linux ;(
<twic> Ya se que tiene un tiempo el CD :). Tengo un Acer Aspire V3-771G i7
<twic> Hola?
<socratex> muy buenas gente
<socratex> necesitaba que alguien me ayudara: veréis, estoy descargando de una página web una serie audios de conferencias que tiene disponibles para su descarga. El caso es que necesito descargar muchas, y tener que ir haciéndolo "a mano", una a una, me está llevando una barbaridad de tiempo. Estoy seguro de que debe haber alguna forma de bajarse de golpe muchos de esos audios. Alguien sabe la manera? había oído que el programa wge
<socratex> t es capaz de hacer algo así, pero no sé muy bien cómo funciona.
<socratex> alguna idea?
<javiorg> hola. Alguien entiende por qué cuando compilo emacs24 en ubuntu 12.04 lo que se instala es el emacs23?
<javiorg> Creo que puede ser un problema de dependencias, porque después de "sudo apt-get build-dep emacs" me dice que usará las dependencias de emacs23 en vez de las de emacs.
<javiorg> pero no sé por qué hace eso ni cómo evitarlo.
<javiorg> Alguna idea?
<Nullvoid> hola
<javiorg> hola, Nullvoid
<Nullvoid> estoy, teniendo un problema al intentar reinstalar mysql en ubuntu 12.04 ... tengo el siguiente error
<Nullvoid> http://pastebin.com/g9KmTm83
<Nullvoid> alguien podria ayudarme ?
<javiorg> He encontrado esto por la red. No sé si puede servirte de ayuda... http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/157198#.Uim_PGR4cfU
<Nullvoid> aver
<javiorg> La situación es distinta
<javiorg> pero el error es el mismo:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<javiorg> a lo mejor te da una pista de por dónde van los tiros...
<twic> Socratex: Los archivos se encuentran todos en el mismo directorio?
<socratex> twic, sí, creo que sí
<twic> socratex: ups, voy a comer, pero busca que en un directorio busque una extension determinada y lo descargue
<twic> socratex: prueba con   $ wget -A="la_extension" url
<twic> desde la consola
<socratex> ok
<socratex> voy a ver
<Nullvoid> javiorg, todavia no lo pudeh acer andar pero gracias probè eso qm e dijiste
<twic> socratex: es que depende de la web.. si me la pasas.. nivel de recursividad,etc
<socratex> ok. Es que a ver, me está funcionando lo que me has dicho, pero el caso es que en el directorio en cuestión hay muchos más mp3 que los que yo necesito, y no sé muy bien cómo discriminar. Te paso el link de la web
<socratex> un momento
<socratex> http://www.editoriallucina.es/cms/agustin-garcia-calvo/tertulias-politicas-del-ateneo/tertulias-ano-2006
<socratex> Si te fijas en esa misma web hay otras carpetas correspondientes a tertulias de otros años, pero yo sólo necesito las del 2006
<socratex> no sé si se puede discriminar, en el peor de los casos las descargo todas
<javiorg> de nada, Nullvoid . Siento no haber podido ser más útil. Suerte y a ver si alguien por aquí sabe darte una respuesta más concisa :)
<Nullvoid> para nada ... de hecho me dio mas info para investigar del problema aunque todavia no pude encontrar cual es el error
<twic> socratex: Pasamela por bit.ly, estoy desde el móvil. Los archivos siguen algún patrón? Nombre, fecha, etc.
<socratex> twic: http://bit.ly/164ETjQ
<socratex> pues en el nombre del archivo suele llevar la fecha, en este caso 2006. Es decir, que suele ser algo así como "xx-yy-2006", donde 'xx' e 'yy' son el día el mes respectivamente. Pero a mí me interesaría descargar todos los del año 2006 por ejemplo
<socratex> twic: en el link ese que te he enviado hay a su vez otros links, y cada uno de ellos lleva a una página con un archivo de audio que se puede descargar
<talo> hola
<neyder_> hola
<GridCube> !hola neyder_
<kubot> neyder_: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<neyder_> xD GridCube
<neyder_> alguién ha personalizado una sesión de escritorio y la a reempaquetado como un nuevo paquete? (estoy trabajando en una distro localizada)
<GridCube> !customcd
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'customcd'.
<GridCube> !customiso
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'customiso'.
<GridCube> frell
<GridCube> !customlivecd
<kubot> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<neyder_> gracias GridCube
<ivedci89> hola estoy haciendo un programita muy cencillo, sé crear scripts y he programado en pascal y mucho antes un buen rato en C ... pero ahora quisiera darle vida a mi programa y ponerle ventanas, y no me es suficiente zenity... he leido que GTK manipula todo tipo tipo de ventanas en ubuntu, pero no más nada y la documentacion que encuentro tiene un nivel de tecnicismo que no comprendo... alguien me puede ayudar a hacer mi "hola mundo desde GTK+"  o algo a
<Pascuas> Buenos días. Tengo un Acer Aspire V3-771G. Meto un CD de Ubuntu 10.04 y me aparece el GRUB, le doy a "probar sin instalar" y la pantalla se me queda en negro, y e menú de instalación sigue activo. ¿Qué puedo hacer?
<ivedci89> ¿alguien me puede ayudar a hacer mi "hola mundo desde GTK+"  o algo asi?
<ivedci89> Pascuas: no uses 10.04
<ivedci89> prueba 12.04
<ivedci89> pues el 10.04 ya no tiene soporte para notebooks
<Pascuas> ivedci89: He probado Debian y no iba, he probado la última versión de Ubuntu, que he tenido que ir a comprar un DVD... y ni me carga el disco, se queda pillado el ordenador
<ivedci89> entonces el hardware está configurado para arrancar con put"·=$)"· window$
<ivedci89> y no permite otro OS
<Pascuas> ivedci89: Pero... algo se podrá hacer \:
<ivedci89> mirar si podes modificar algo en el bios
<Pascuas> ivedci89: qué exactamente?
<ivedci89> pon tu cerebro en busqueda con palabras claves "OS, boot, operative system" y cosas por el estilo
<Pascuas> ivedci89: Me va la instalación de Debian , voy a volver a probar con Ubuntu
<ivedci89> bueno de ultima buscas... hace unos tres años tal vez lei que cierta persona que habia instalado debian inicialmente, puso toda la paqueteria de ubuntu y le quedó el debian como un ubuntu practicamente original...
<ivedci89> ***tal vez 2 o 3 ños
<Zanguetsu> hola o/
<Pascuas> Quizá me descargara mal Ubuntu... ¿Me puedes pasar el link del BitTorrent, por favor? No lo encontré y tube que hacer una DD
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<successus> buenas
<successus> salud
<Pascuas> Holaa. Estaba instalando desde el Live-CD y me pone: No se encontró ninguna partición EFI, qué hago?
<Yukiteru> hola a todos
<chilicuil> hola Yukiteru o/
<Yukiteru> nas chilicuil
<Pascuas> Holaa. Estaba instalando desde el Live-CD y me pone: No se encontró ninguna partición EFI, qué hago?
<aramudi> hola
<MrTulias> o/
<aramudi> como va el dia por ahi?
<MrTulias> bien,gracias. Recién acabada la semana laboral, toca descanso
<aramudi> ah pues muy bien. me alegro...
<Pascuas> Buenos días. Tengo el GRUB de Windows y quiero conservarlo después de instalar Debian. Cómo se puede hacer?
<mimecar> si tienes suerte con debian te aparecera windows
<mimecar> o usa ubuntu directamente
<buenaventura> grub de windows? wtf?
<mimecar> Pascuas: si preguntas en el canal, lee las respuestas
<nanani> hola
<nanani> alguien me podria ayudar estoy teniendo problemas con la red y me estoy bolviendo locaaa
<nanani> dice, su red tiene un dominio .local y no es compatible con Avahi
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<nanani> creo que es 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<nanani> si
<mimecar> pon la salida de 'sudo apt-get update' en pastebin
<nanani> estoy en laborando y en mi casa no me puedo conectar porque me dice que Avahi no es compatible con mi red
<nanani> ya me estoy poniendo loca
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado antes del fallo?
<nanani> busque en google y me dice algo sobre open dns
<mimecar> no hace falta que modifiques los dns de tu equipo
<nanani> y porque me sale esto ahora!!! justamente un viernes
<nanani> Avahi no me deja conectar, se que tengo coneccion porque en la laptoop de mi hermano que tiene qindows si se conecta
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado antes del fallo?
<nanani> pero en la mia me dice que .loca avahi no es compatible con mi coneccion
<nanani> antes del fallo nada, eso me paso ayer y por eso pregunto, como no se de esto no lo quiero dañar mas
<nanani> la prendi cuando llegue a la casa y desde entonces me ssale eso
<mimecar> no has puesto instalaciones o instalado programas?
<mimecar> cierras bien el equipo cuando acabas?
<nanani> me la paso en facebook chateando con las chicas y un amigo me hablo sore este sitio
<nanani> las actualizaciones automaticas
<nanani> lo ultimo que puse fue vlc player para ver peliculas
<nanani> pero hace mas de 6 meses
<mimecar> ¿no has modificado nada más en el equipo?
<nanani> si, le doy a apagar
<nanani> es que no necesito mas nada
<mimecar> prueba a crear un usuario nuevo en el sistema por si fuera un problema de configuración
<nanani> ok,
<nanani> puedo entrar al que dice invitado=
<nanani> o tengo que hacer uno nuevo?
<mimecar> crea uno nuevo
<nanani> ok
<nanani> espero que se arregle
<nanani> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> suerte
<Pascuas> mimecar: Perdón, no estaba. Sí, Ubuntu no bootea en mi ordenador, lo intenté unas cuantas veces.Debian me pregunta si quiero GRUB, entonces, si le digo que no me actualizará el de Windows o me quedaré sin GRUB o sin poder acceder a los dos SOs?
<mimecar> si no te aparece en ubuntu Windows, añade la entrada
<mimecar> el cargador de windows lo vas a perder quieras o no
<Pascuas> mimecar: cómo quedamos? lo tendré o no?
<mimecar> tendrás una entrada en grub para lanzar windows
<mimecar> pero no el cargador de windows
<mimecar> sólo puedes tener un "cargador" en el disco duro
<buenaventura> mimecar: tenés idea si el gestor de arranque de windows puede bootear un linux? yo creo que no
<mimecar> no puede
<mimecar> otro windows si puede, pero linux no
<buenaventura> aunque no sé cómo era la magia que hacía ubuntu con wubi
<Pascuas> mm entonces si dejo mi GRUB de Windows original, y termino de instalar Debian sin el GRUB libre, no podré acceder a Win8 y Debian? Sólo tendré la opción de entrar, pero no cargará,cierto?
<buenaventura> Pascuas: windows no tiene grub, grub es una aplicación independiente
<mimecar> si no instalas grub no arrancas otros sistemas operativos
<buenaventura> grub es un gestor de arranque, pero un gestor de arranque no es grub
<Pascuas> Es que en la BIOS tengo "Windows boot Manager", entiendo que eso es un grub o algo?
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> es un gestor de arranque simplemente
<Pascuas> y qué es? lo tengoen prioridades para bootear
<mimecar> preocupate de que el primer dispositivo sea el disco duro
<Pascuas> Ya, pero tengo curiosidad (voy a instalar el GRUB), pero estaría guay saberlo :
<Pascuas> :P*
<Pascuas> Bueno, muchísimas gracias :)
<mimecar> lee el manual del ordenador
<Pascuas> Ops, no me dice si quiero instalar el Grub... ahora qué hago?
<mimecar> Debian lo pide
<Pascuas> no me lo ha pedido :S
<mimecar> igual que Ubuntu
<waflessnet> hola
<waflessnet> saben si es posible habilitar por dominio un host como enviador de correo ; es decir validarlo con SPF
<waflessnet> ?
<mimecar> waflessnet: pregunta en el canal inglés de ubuntu server
<Pascuas> Buenas noches. ¿Cómo puedo instalar el GRUB? No me deja bootear Ubuntu ni Rescatux ni SuperGrubDisk.
<kurama10> Pascuas: en que maquina lo estas instalando
<Pascuas> kurama10: Acer Aspire V3-771G i7
<Pascuas> kurama10: Me ha dejado bootear Debian, así que ahora tengo esa distro + Win8 de fábrica
<kurama10> a ok
<kurama10> ha deber sido por el boot secure
<kurama10> supongo
<Pascuas> kurama10: ¿Los deshabilito? ¿Y por qué?
<Pascuas> Lo*
<Pascuas> kurama10: Lo he deshabilitado y sigue sin bootear Rescatux.. plis ayuda
<kurama10> Pascuas: que error te marca
<successus> el boot secure
<successus> vaya invento mas tonto
<successus> uefi y demas basuras
<successus> fast boot otra chorrada
<Pascuas> kurama10: Nada, se queda negra la pantalla 2 segundos y prosigue a cargar Win8
<successus> Pascuas, tienes que desactivar uefi, secure boot y fast boot
<successus> todo eso en la bios si lo tienes o solo algunas cosas
<successus> y despues de desactivar
<successus> instalar debian o lo que quieras poner
<successus> basta con que borres las particiones linux y que se vuelvan a crear
<Pascuas> successus: Desactivo eso y listo, hace falta que formatee mi GNU/Linux nuevo?
<feedoor> hola quien usa xchat?
<successus> por lo menos que reinstales el gruub
<successus> grub
<successus> y la forma rapida/sencilla es reinstalado con el cd de instalacion
<successus> si tuvieras datos en la particion linux... pues ya con cualquier tuto que te ofrece google
<successus> feedoor, yo mismo
<feedoor> no encuentro la opcion para que no se conecte automaticamente a linuxmint-chat
<Guest36343> buenas tardes :D
<Souchiro> <feedoor> no encuentro la opcion para que no se conecte automaticamente a linuxmint-chat <-------------------------  configura
<feedoor> si eso es lo que intento
<Guest36343> he venido presentando un inconveniente en mi resolución de pantalla, la pongo en 1024x720 y cuando reinicio me la regresa a 860x640
<feedoor> pero la opcion conectarse al iniciar esta desmarcada
<Souchiro> en Xchat/redes configuras
<Souchiro> ve e tu menu
<Souchiro> ve en tu menu*
<Pascuas> successus: muchas gracias :)
<successus> nada
<successus> feedoor, la opcion?
<successus> pues a ver
<feedoor> si manejo el xchat
<successus> en el menu
<feedoor> estoy en lista de redes
<feedoor> freenode
<successus> xchat/lista de redes
<successus> pues editas la de linux mint
<successus> :S
<successus> linuxmint no esta en freenode
<successus> el canal oficial al menos
<successus> tu quieres entrar al de freenode automaticamente?
<feedoor> que boludo , gracias no me habia dado cuenta
<feedoor> gracias
<successus> nada ;)
<Pascuas> successus: Rescatux me dice: GRUB Installed OK! :), reinicio y me sale, no tienes boot
<Pascuas> no bootable device, insert boot disk and press any key
<successus> Pascuas, a mi me pasaba y hice lo que te dije, reinstalar el linux mint con el usb de instalacion
<successus> sin reparar inicio
<successus> yo de reparar ni idea
<successus> pero vamos hay un monton de tutos por google seguro que das con la solucion
<Pascuas> successus: Y tengo que volverlo a instalar? qué pateo xD, vale, vale, gracia,s lo probaré esta noche
<successus> en la web de ubuntu te salen un monton de formas
<successus> hay mas formas... lo que yo no las conozco
<Pascuas> voy a ver, busco por reparar grub?
<successus> se que existen y estan ahi
<successus> pero nunca probé
<successus> xD
<successus> mira
<mimecar> Pascuas: tu problema es de uefi, no de reparación de grub
<Pascuas> mimecar: uefi, pero es una especie de arranco nuevo por lo que he podido leer ¿??¿?
<successus> http://www.guia-ubuntu.com/?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Pascuas> arranque*
<successus> y en google seguro que hay mas
<successus> espero que te sirva
<mimecar> uefi es un arranque protegido para que lo pueda usar windows 8
<Souchiro> http://biebian.sourceforge.net/
<Souchiro> jajajajajajaja
<Guest36343> ay :( necesito esa ayuda
<Pascuas> mimecar: Acabo de lanzar SuperGrub2Disk, le he dado a "detectar cualquier SO", y ahora mi pantalla está en negro :S
<chilicuil> http://www.ponyos.org/
<mimecar> Pascuas: has buscado información de como funciona uefi
<mimecar> o estas probando todos los live cd que encuentras?
<Pascuas> mimecar: Ambas cosas, aunque con UEFI ando con un mareo..
<Guest36343> yo lidié con UEFI
<Guest36343> cuál es el lío?
<Pascuas> Ya nada, lo he cambiado por Legacy Bios.. \:
<Guest36343> ¬¬
<Pascuas> xD
<Pascuas> Cuánto tiempo sin entrar al IRC... El otro día descubrí el blog de mimecar y me acordé xD
<Guest36343> enig*u*er, dónde veo los mensajes de error de Alsa?
<Pascuas> juju bueno me voy, esta noche cuando venga lo pruebo, muchas gracias a todos :))
<feedoor> una pregunta, me baje el tema windows 8 para probar, deja todo bien, salvo el panel de la barra,.... habrá una forma de modificarle el color?, por que me queda gris y que muy mal, estoy usando xfce
<Guest36343> tengo problemas con mi audio, no sé, pero no suena :(
<jabru73> Hola, soy fan de ubuntu , lo tengo como SO unico en version Ubuntustudio. El caso es que despues de varias actualizaciones del Lowlatency (ya esta en el .30) me aparece un mensaje de que me quedan solo 5MB de memoria en el Boot. La consulta, para el que me pueda ayudar, es Como puedo liberar espacio en esa carpeta?, intente eliminar los paquetes anteriores pero no tengo al parecer los...
<jabru73> ...privilegios. Estoy a la deriva, he probado con varias distros y le puedo decir a cualquiera que no hay como linux. No quiero deshacerme de mi ubuntu.
<mimecar> para que has separado la partición /boot?
<jabru73> Lo ha hecho el instalador solo, no he tenido intervencion. El studio es una distro basada en Crunchbang y me ha creado una particion separada.
<mimecar> sólo puedes eliminar los kernels antiguos
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<Guest36343> nada con mi audio?
<jabru73> es lo que intente, pero, como lo hago? cambie mis atributos a admin, pero aun asi no puedo ni cambiarles el nombre.
<mimecar> para que quieres cambiar el nombre?
<jabru73> en un intento de borrar los kernels antiguos, es solo un intento de novato (o sea yo)
<mimecar> NUNCA lo hagas de esa forma
<mimecar> usa el gestor de paquetes
<mimecar> si prefieres quedarte sin sistema, hazlo de tu forma
<aramudi> hola chicos
<Guest36343> jabru73: qué queres hacer?
<aramudi> eso tiene algo que ver con la entrada en el grub , cuando sale lo de (linux previons?
<aramudi> o algo asi
<aramudi> (
<jabru73> ok, gracias por estos consejos, tal vez exagero, solo intentaba mejorar el espacio de la memoria,
 * Zanguetsu off
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-07
<rocko88> hola para todos
<rocko88> que tal es viernes !!!!!
<ivedci89> quiero hacer un software libre
<aramudi> a que bien
<aramudi> como lo vas hcer?
<TM26> Alguien que pueda ayudar a un noob ????
<TM26> Mi ubuntu no arranca ??? Alguien puede ayudar ?????
<TM26> (TM26) Mi ubuntu no arranca ??? Alguien puede ayudar ?????
<TM26> (TM26) Mi ubuntu no arranca ??? Alguien puede ayudar ?????
<successus> salud, buenos dias
<successus> TM26, antes arrancaba?
<successus> o es la primera instalacion
<TM26> No si arrancaba ...pero....
<TM26> Me dice el memtest q no hay suficiente memoria....y
<TM26> Luego al arrrancar normal ....me dice q no puede montar /
<TM26> Y francamente
<TM26> No encuentro solicion ....
<successus> que llenastes la particion / a tope?
<successus> como no seas un poco mas especifico
<TM26> Si :% ......
<successus> podrias empezar con un apt-get autoclean
<TM26> Mi df es de 500gb y solo tenia 11 diaponibles
<successus> y apt-get autoremove
<successus> ya... pero tienes que controlar que no puedes exceder el tamaño maximo
<successus> borra algo antes de agregar
<TM26> ....ya lo intente pero se congela en la consola de funciones
<successus> pues mira primero prueba eso que te he dicho
<successus> con el sudo delante
<successus> y luego ya... borra alguna aplicacion
<successus> jummmm
<successus> espera
<successus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_bYrtqCAY0
<successus> mira si eso te vale
<successus> busca ubuntucleaner por google
<TM26> ....y tambien tenia instalado el compiz ...funcionaba bien y lanze el icono de compiz y desde ahi no funciona acababa de actualizar a 13.04.....
<TM26> Se quedo en blanco y valio todo el system !!!
<successus> mira el ubuntucleaner bajalo de aqui
<successus> http://opendesktop.org/content/download.php?content=71529&id=1&tan=89063233
<successus> bueno prueba eso que te dije
<successus> luego ya me cuentas
<TM26> Va ....gracias ....!!!
<successus> nada
<successus> ahora vengo
<manel2020> buenas
<manel2020> estoy intentando aprender a usar el ubuntu builder
<manel2020> pero no consigo aparentemente "ningun cambio"
<manel2020> Paso a paso.. necesito una iso-bootable minima con gnome
<manel2020> necesito que esa iso pruebe o instale dos aplicaciones que no se distribulle con paquetes deb
<manel2020> uno es .run
<manel2020> el otro acabo de verlo y tambienes .run
<manel2020> Hola??
<manel2020> hay alguien??
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> hola ??
<successus> buenas manel2020
<manel2020> por fin actividad...
<manel2020> llevo toda la mañana esperando un reply..
<Pascuas> Hola. Tengo instalado Debian (la última versión), y nada, entro al GRUB, selecciono mi sistema operativo y se me pone negra la pantalla. Mi tarjeta gráfico es una Nvidia Geforce 710M y mi portátil un Acer Aspire V3-771G i7. Tiene 2 días.
<manel2020> usas la 13 o la 12??
<manel2020> te arranca correctamente mediante un live-cd ??
<Pascuas> manel12020: 7.1, sí que me va el CD al bootearlo
<manel2020> te ha arrancado alguna vez o simplemente lo instalaste y quedo asi..
<Pascuas> manel12020: Es la primera vez que lo enciendo. Lo he instalado esta mañana
<manel2020> tiene pinta de que el grub (los ficheros) no estan bien, faltan o esta mal configuarado... cosas que pasan con algunas versiones...
<manel2020> intenta repetir el proceso o bien prueba con una version distinta inferior
<Pascuas> manel12020: No creo que sea eso, Ubuntu también se me ponía en negro
<manel2020> se te pone , o no sale=?
<Pascuas> manel12020: Se pone la pantalla en negro y sigue el ordenador en marcha
<manel2020> Pascual, perdona
<manel2020> mira lo que ocurre es que inicia "un proceso " que no concluye
<manel2020> yo desconozco como solucionar ese problema concreto en el sentido de toquetear algo, y siempre que me ha ocurrido ha sido por dos motivos
<manel2020> 1- que es un bug de la distro
<manel2020> 2- que no he cumplido algun requisito
<manel2020> en cualquier caso lo resolvi, reinstalando, la misma (atendiendo a lo que pone, supongo que tu caso es por las particiones) o bien cambiando de distro
<manel2020> Supongo porque no se si el grub es entre distros linux (lo dudo) entiendo como caso "tipico" tener win como principal y linux (a ver que pasa)
<Pascuas> manel12020: Ok, gracias.He encontrado una solución con el Recovery Mode, voy a probarlo cuando se termine el backup
<Pascuas> manel12020: Debe ser la tarjeta gráfica, creo que es dedicada, y por google losAspire tienen muchos problemas con eso
<manel2020> es posible, aunque si te arranco el live-cd ¿no crees que existe una incongruencia?
<Pascuas> manel12020: Sep...
<manel2020> de todos modos si has visto un camino con el recovery... intentalo, no entiendo lo del backup ya que es una instalacion nueva... ???
<manel2020> yo estoy intentando hacer una distro personalizada para que la gente conecte con linux
<manel2020> llevo todo el dia y eres la segunda persona que dice algo...
<manel2020> uff
<manel2020> uso ubuntu builder -> me bajo el ubuntu 12.04 Por ser LTS
<manel2020> 1º el que este acostumbrado a windows ya tiene suficiente con el transtorno de intentar entender linux como para ponerle en entorno "nuevo", entonces lo que que busco en primer lugar es que el escritorio sea gnome.. pero no hay tu tia...
<manel2020> al menos el gnome tiene ciertas analogias con xp..
<manel2020> y seguire espeando.....
<Pascuas> manel12020: xD, ya, yo antes tenía la apariencia de Win en Gnome
<manel2020> y ahora??
<manel2020> usas gnome-panel ??
<manel2020> o simplemente no te molestas??
<Pascuas> manel12020: Ahora no puedo usar GNU/Linux :P
<Pascuas> manel12020: Hace tiempo que no uso ninguna distro
<Pascuas> manel12020: Pero XCFE es bonito si le cambias el tema, bueno, si quieres te paso una imagen (ahora  no puedo)
<Pascuas> xfce*
<manel2020> no son mis gustos personales
<manel2020> haber... que necesito que muchas personas HUMANAS, vean que linux no muerde
<manel2020> me entiendes?
<manel2020> me parece muy bien que se use la filosofia apel cuanto mas sencillo mejor...
<manel2020> pero... el media marck me ha copiado el slogan...
<Pascuas> manel12020: Sí, pero cualquier cosa antes que gnome por defecto. Por cierto, podrías poner la apariencia de Win8 + scripts de configuración que aparecieran en el menú, scripts gráficos.. Win tiene Panel de control, GNU/Linux pues..
<manel2020> si lo se
<manel2020> lo que no se es como implementarlo en una distro
<manel2020> ...
<manel2020> el uck no ...
<manel2020> el ubuntu builder dice que hace , hace pero ... el resultado.... ¿no esta?
<Pascuas> manel12020: Lo suyo sería hacer una pantallita gráfica con Python, sinó un script gráfico de consola que no cuesta nada de hacer
<manel2020> ??
<manel2020> me perdi Pascuas
<Pascuas> manel12020: Hacer con Python una pantalla tipo Panel de control
<manel2020> simplemente quiero hacer una distro con gnome
<manel2020> luego instalar un par de run (porque las aplicaciones son asi)
<manel2020> otras cosas como el sshcluster son mas sencillas porque estan incluidas en los repos
<manel2020> otras cosillas tambien se pueden incluir via .deb
<Pascuas> manel12020: Quizá podrías montar un equipo mediante sourceforge
<manel2020> pero no me sirve de nada sin un entorno entendible para gente que usa habitualmente windos
<Pascuas> manel12020: Un equipo de personas para crearlo y mantenerlo
<manel2020> no es para tanto
<manel2020> no soy tan ambicicioso
<manel2020> ni tengo tantos conocimientos
<manel2020> si embargo creo que es util para enganchar por el punto mas debil de linux a la gente
<manel2020> por un juego
<manel2020> el concepto de la idea es una clusterizacion de servicios (eso no me preocupa).
<Pascuas> cluster? what
<manel2020> si , que mi pc y el tuyo sean 1
<manel2020> o que 100 pc sean 1 (servidor)
<manel2020> entiendes?
<manel2020> conoces el concepto de granjas de pcs ?
<manel2020> pues es llevar ese concepto (local) a un entorno remoto
<manel2020> los servicios "basicos" serian web, voz-ip, servidor de juego, servidor de descargas
<manel2020> de modo que cada uno permita desde su live-cd (que pretendo crear) cuantos recursos cede al cluster
<manel2020> que quieres apagar el pc, no hay problema
<manel2020> que lo tienes encendido, pues el servidor (cluster) tiene mas capacidades
<manel2020> todo esto hay que ir ensallando (yo hice mini pruebas) pero me encuentro con la dificultades
<manel2020> como lo resuelvo? -> creando una distro (asi no dependo de los conocimientos ajenos)
<TM26> Y que live cd vas a crear ?????....
<Pascuas> manel12020: sí, sí, que arranque desde red
<manel2020> perdon, no habia dicho que me iba a comer
<manel2020> pero ya estoy aki
<manel2020> que live-cd ?? ubuntu 12.04 con gnome + et + ts3 + clusterssh + (utilidades varias)
<manel2020> tambien hace falta apache y otros servicios
<manel2020> pero obviamente hay que empezar por el principio
<manel2020> y lo primero es crear una iso bootable en español que contenga ya instalado el juego y el progama de voz-ip
<TM26> Debian seria mejor no ??? mas rapido a mi parecer !!!!!
<manel2020> en un entorno lo mas parecido a win (no por gusto personal, si no por no provocar una reaccion normal ante un cambio tan radical como se presentado utlimamente) creo que gnome se parece mas a lo que la mayoria de los usuarios usamos
<manel2020> es mi opinion personal
<manel2020> es posible tm26 , no lo se a ciencia cierta
<manel2020> ubutnu es un subderivado debian....
<Xago> Hola, alguien sabe cómo configurar el mouse del notebook ya que el GUI que maneja eso, no lo activa adecuadamente. Me refiero a la configuración manual
<manel2020> el mouse o el touchpath?
<Xago> manel2020, el touchpad
<Xago> el scroll no funciona, a pesar de haberle indicado que lo active
<Xago> cargué dos GUIs, pero ninguno lo consigue
<Xago> lo increíble es que es un Dell Vostro que viene seteado de fábrica con Ubuntu 11.10, le reinstalé la 13.04 y Dell no tiene los drivers para ubuntu en su sitio Web :(
<manel2020> que dos guis ? me la impresion de que me estas hablando de algo que has buscado porque tu modelo tiene ese error y has encontrado algo por ahi ... para tu modelo de portatil concreto... (cosa que desconozco)
<Xago> GUI = graphical user interface
<Xago> el administrador del mouse/touchpad gráfico
<manel2020> ???
<manel2020> lo de gui ya lo sabia
<manel2020> pero tendran un nombre ¿no?
<Xago> ooohhh...pensé que era eso :P
<manel2020> o por decir SO ya sabes que hablo de ubuntu o de windows
<Xago> jejeje
<Xago> cierto
<manel2020> SO sistema operativo
<Xago> te faltó Mac
<Xago> ;)
<manel2020> mac es/era un hardware... ultimamente es un software en un pc
<Xago> Creo que lo llaman OSX
<manel2020> yo no considero mac como un SO es "algo" aparte para frikys adinerados
<Xago> jajajaja
<Xago> en fin, sabes cómo llego al archivo que configura el touchpad?
<manel2020> si es le mismo que la pantalla
<manel2020> etc/x11/xorg.conf
<manel2020> pantalla raton ... al menos
<Xago> ok, lo miro
<manel2020> de todos modos deberias averiguar por medio de dmesg que narices tienes en tu pc
<manel2020> "pc"??? maquina??
<talo> holaaaaaaaaa
<manel2020> hola
<Xago> hola
<manel2020> yo sigo teniendo la esperanza de que alguien me oriente en la creacion de distros...
<Xago> uuuffff....yo recuerdo haber leído algo de eso
<Xago> pero estaba en inglés y esa neurona parece estar dormida
<talo> la creacion de distros...
<manel2020> no si por leer he leido
<manel2020> ahora , que se obtenga un resultado....
<newbie|4> ayuda
<newbie|4> ayudaaaaa
<newbie|4> hola
<Xago> hola
<manel2020> hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooola
<newbie|4> xago
<newbie|4> manuel
<newbie|4> eske
<manel2020> nexble que esta el mar picado de holas de 4 metros??
<newbie|4> no puedo actualizar y derrepente se me pegan los programas
<newbie|4> que sucedera
<manel2020> no puedes actualizar??? sudo apt-get update que te dice??
<newbie|4> a ver
<newbie|4> actualizo
<newbie|4> :C
<newbie|4> no comprendo antes me salia error
<newbie|4> cuando me abria el programa
<mimecar> apt-get update no actualiza ningún programa
<newbie|4> oo
<newbie|4> eske me salia una ventana
<newbie|4> que dice
<newbie|4> actualizar sistema o algo asi
<newbie|4> actualizacion de software
<newbie|4> ese
<mimecar> pon en pastebin todo lo que devuelva sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<manel2020> newbie|4 17:18 dijo -> no puedo actualizar (entiendo la distro)
<talo> manel2020,  has leido Linux From Scratch?
<manel2020> he leido de tooooooooo
<manel2020> y no me funciona nada
<manel2020> alguien ha teneido la experiencia y ha conseguido hacer "algo" ??
<manel2020> eso es lo que busco, porque buscar por internet ya lo hago antes de pedir ayuda...
<manel2020> tambien agradezco ideas , faltaria mas
<Yukiteru> hola a todos
<manel2020> hola
<TM26> Hey q tal.....
<manel2020> ke pasa TM26
<manel2020> hola mimecar
<manel2020> me podias orientar en el modo de hacer una distro?
<manel2020> una distro ubuntu..
<Artemis3> pues yo empezaria con ubuntu minimal, añade a gusto. Luego crea un preseed :)
<manel2020> Artemsis3 gracias
<manel2020> si lo hago asi en mis equipos y no tengo problemas
<Artemis3> ten un servidor pxe es lo mas comodo
<manel2020> el problema es que todo lo que he de hacer para que este todo configurado, ha de estar en una distro
<Artemis3> bueno se supone que el preseed puede ir en el cd :)
<manel2020> un segundo me voy a informar que es preseed y servidor pxe (no lo se)
<Artemis3> ah
<Artemis3> pense que ya lo hacias asi~
<manel2020> vale el servidor pxe es una buena idea para una lan pero esto es para wan (internet)
<Artemis3> no no el servidor te permite experimentar mucho localmente
<manel2020> muchas gracias tomo nota para cuanto tenga la vpn montada ... seguramente me sea util
<manel2020> pero ahora mismo necesito que gente "sin interes ni conocimientos" tenga un ubuntu ejecutandose en sus pcs
<manel2020> ¿comprendes?
<Artemis3> pues añade otra nic, conecta con un cable cruzado y arranca por red la segunda pc... instala en modo oem
<Artemis3> asi todas las que te traigan les dejas el ubuntu instalado
<Artemis3> rapidamente
<manel2020> Artemis3 que te entiendo perfectamente lo que dices, pero NO ES aplicable...
<Artemis3> en donde tienes el pxe añade apt-cache-ng y es todavia mas rapido
<manel2020> en este caso... porque? -> porque no hay red local
<manel2020> no la hay ni la habra
<Artemis3> hmm creo que no entendiste
<manel2020> como mucho existira una vpn
<Pascuas> manel2020: listo :D, solución: http://www.esdebian.org/foro/42709/pantalla-negra-arrancar-debian-squeeze
<Artemis3> es para instalar de una pc a otra, nadie dijo nada de red local
<manel2020> yo creo que si te entiendo.. pero si no te importa repetimos...
<manel2020> Era en el fichero que te habia dicho??
<manel2020> no?
<Artemis3> de todos modos si prefieres lo del preseed tambien vale, para la instalación pxe tambien se usa
<Artemis3> y en debian es igual
<Artemis3> pxe boot -> install, listo siguiente
<manel2020> Artemis : haber pxe un entorno para instalar so por una red... ¿ok?
<manel2020> estamos deacuerdo?
<Artemis3> incluso si no hay red es hasta mas facil, ya que tienes la nic libre para el pxe
<manel2020> bien si tu te bajas la iso-live de ubuntu y yo tambien ¿que red?
<manel2020> tenemos que crear una vpn o conocer nuestras ip
<manel2020> comprendes?
<Artemis3> si no puedes estar fisicamente cerca
<manel2020> requiere que ambos usuarios remotos tengan conocimientos
<Artemis3> pero si puedes, es lo mas rapido y masivo
<Artemis3> es un cable de una pc a la otra, y listo
<manel2020> tu vives en ..? ¿pais?
<Artemis3> el unico conocimiento necesario, es iniciar por red... mas nada, con el preseed todo esta configurado
<Artemis3> aunque si haces un cd es lo mismo, pero mas lento
<Artemis3> pero se tienen que bajar el cd, quemarlo, etc, etc.
<manel2020> Te insisto en que la herramienta que me indicas es para un entorno de red "conocido" y es un condicionamiento posterior ...
<manel2020> busco hacer un cd
<hdd1> hola gente! tengo un problema con mi ubuntu 13.04. Desde que puse en fstab mi particion extra (donde tengo almacenados todos mis datos para acceder desde mis dos OS) el acceso a esa particion es lentisimo y se nota en que mis VMS y la carga de archivos en nautilus son lentisimas a diferencia de cuando estaba sin automount y ubuntu lo montaba cuando accedia a el. Alguien ha pasado por ello?
<Artemis3> jaja no, piensas en algo demasiado formal, hasta infraestructura. Pero lo que digo es conectar una pc a la otra con un cable cruzado, sin switches ni nada
<manel2020> uffffff artemis... ¿en que pais vives? (no es ninguna pregunta banal)
<Artemis3> ej una laptop que esta conectada por wifi, sirve de servidor pxe con su inutilizado puerto de red
<Artemis3> entonces te traen la segunda laptop, o pc, la conectas y le instalas en 10 minutos
<manel2020> yo vivo en españa y si tu vives en venezuela (no lo se , no me lo dices) -> como quieres poner ese cable?? Eso es lo que no comprendes...
<Artemis3> con el preseed, no necesitas escojer nada, ninguna opcion
<manel2020> whifi venga la mejor covertura esta en 400 metros , o ponte internet movil , da igual
<Artemis3> es sencillo, conecta el cable por un extremo al puerto de red de la pc a, y el otro extremo al puerto de red de la pc b, en la pc b inicio por red, listo!
<manel2020> es requisito tener una red , con cable, inalambrica , o por movil
<manel2020> y eso NO EXISTE
<Artemis3> no necesariamente, pero es mas bonito
<Artemis3> si tienes localmente los paquetes (ej: apt mirror) eso sirve
<manel2020> Artemiss , que me encanta tu idea
<Artemis3> si porque ya lo he hecho bastante
<manel2020> pero cuando tenga las distros
<manel2020> es decir cuando tenga "clientes"
<Artemis3> ah, y si es multidistro la cosa, te va gustar mucho mas
<manel2020> Artemis no quiero aburrir, me permites explicarte (por encima el proyecto)
<Artemis3> explica
<manel2020> Estoy seguro que despues si es util (de hecho habia pensado algo similar pero a posterior)
<manel2020> -> necesito crear un live-cd/usb Para noob
<manel2020> necesito que tenga un entorno similar a win (por mucho que duela) ha de ser gnome
<Artemis3> es decir tus clientes nunca van a estar cerca tuyo, o no te pueden llevar la maquina?
<manel2020> -> necesito que tengan instalados paquetes que no estan el los repos y estan en formato .run
<hdd1> manel2020: porque no cinnamon o algo mas simple?
<Artemis3> um respecto al ambiente el Zorin se ve muy bueno, pero lamentablemente no tienen forma de actualizar...
<manel2020> bien eso el la iso basica, de hay pal norte
<Artemis3> supongo que lubuntu o similar podria servir?
<manel2020> hdd1 ¿que es cinnamon? (voy a verlo)
<Artemis3> ah el de linux mint
<hdd1> o xfce mas simple que gnome
<Artemis3> bueno xubuntu, lubuntu...
<manel2020> ah un entorno de escritorio
<Artemis3> que es como xp
<manel2020> ok
<manel2020> si es lo que busco.. NO PARA MI.. es para otros usuarios
<hdd1> si son mas simples usan menos recurso que gnome
<manel2020> que lo unico que quieren es darle a boton y jugar ,¿estamos claros?
<hdd1> manel2020: yo le instale en el pc a mi novia mint
<Artemis3> el gnome3 es muy distinto a lo clasico, los usuarios nuevos se pierden~
<hdd1> y anda un amor
<hdd1> si es para jugar pk instalar linux? ahahhaa
<Artemis3> mint tiene xfce tambien jaja
<manel2020> hdd1 se que existen miles de formas de hacer los mismo
<hdd1> hay una distro que es para jugar solamente no sirve para nada mas
<hdd1> se llama windows creo esa distro
<hdd1> ahahaha
<manel2020> eh que es para jugar con linux juegos de linux
<manel2020> no wine
<manel2020> a un juego concreto
<manel2020> et
<TM26> Jajajajaja windows
<Artemis3> steam sirve en muchas distros, las derivadas de ubuntu por ej.
<manel2020> uff como os gusta desviar la atencion...
<Artemis3> pero windows se encochina muy rapido, a la semaan ya le andas reinstalando todo...
<Artemis3> semana
<manel2020> eso es artemis
<manel2020> ademas , se va tirar de sshcluster
<Artemis3> mira el Zorin manel2020
<Artemis3> es una idea genial, solo les falta arreglar las actualizaciones
<manel2020> se va ha clusterizar el servidor del juego, el de voz  ip y el apache
<hdd1> manel2020: hey no me tires la culpa a mi yo venia por una pregunta y no tuve atencion y la conversacion ya venia desviada ajajajja
<Artemis3> incluso Zorin trae playdeb :3
<Artemis3> digo playonlinux o como sea
<manel2020> no quiero playonlinux
<manel2020> el que se quiera meter ahi , que se busque la vida
<hdd1> no play on linux sucks
<hdd1> lo mejor es instalar wine es mas lento
<manel2020> yo solo quiero pure linux
<hdd1> pero un poco mas estable
<hdd1> manel2020: que juegos pondras?
<manel2020> Et
<Artemis3> es lo mismo, eso solo hace prefix separados por juegos
<hdd1> son nativos para linux?
<manel2020> enemy territoyr
<manel2020> si claro
<hdd1> aa entonces
<hdd1> porque salio wine o playonlinux
<hdd1> si son nativos
<manel2020> pero estan en .run
<Artemis3> obviamente usa wine por debajo, playonlinux no es mas que una gui
<hdd1> pone un script que los lance
<manel2020> creo que no he pedido ayuda con wine ni juegos ¿verdad?
<hdd1> si tienes iconos los corres como iconos
<Artemis3> si es hdd1 :)
<hdd1> un icono a la larga va asociado a un script
<manel2020> he solicitado ayuda como crear la iso customizada
<hdd1> xD!
<hdd1> yapues por lo mismo
<hdd1> dentro de la iso le pones lo iconos customizados
<hdd1> y generas tu iso normalmente
<mimecar> manel2020: instalas una y luego remastersys
<hdd1> mimecar: (Y)
<hdd1> yo llegue tarde a la conversacion y agarre el hilo de lo que habia
<manel2020> he probado uck ubuntu builder y remastersys pero no consigo nada claro
<manel2020> es decir o no arranca, o lo hace dando errores o no arranca
<mimecar> con esa aplicación tendrás los programas, pero olvidate de tener los drivers propietarios
<hdd1> lfs!! a lo mero mero! ahahaha
<Artemis3> jeje si no ha visto el pxe siquiere~
<manel2020> yo si lo ley artemis3...
<manel2020> XDD
<manel2020> lei uffffff
<Artemis3> si solo quieres un ubuntu sin unity. usa una derivada
<mimecar> si una herramienta no te funciona aprender a usarla
<Artemis3> o eso :)
<mimecar> montar una distribución desde cero es más complicado que usar remastersys
<hdd1> yo pondria el sistema completo en una particion con todo y luego haria una copia con dd a una iso
<hdd1> :B
<manel2020> mimecar llevo 15 dias intentado, ¿crees que puedo pedir papas, o me hecho otros 15 dias?
<Artemis3> si y yo habia sugerido un servidor pxe y un preseed
<hdd1> asi por lo menos sacaba copias de mis sistemas en aws
<Artemis3> pero el metodo clonezilla tambien podria servir
<mimecar> manel2020: pregunta en los foros de la herramienta
<manel2020> ya
<manel2020> gracias mimecar
<manel2020> estoy en ello
<hdd1> el problema de los usuarios nuevos de ubuntu es que no RTFM y creen que todo es facil y sencillo
<hdd1> ubuntu nos esta acostumbrando al esquema windows
<hdd1> todo a un click
<Artemis3> nah
<Artemis3> tampoco asi
<hdd1> como que no todo en distintos ppas
<hdd1> extraño los rpm
<hdd1> o deb crudos
<Artemis3> pero hay que añadir los ppas :)
<Artemis3> um... usa fedora?
<hdd1> una linea
<hdd1> xD!
<hdd1> usaba fedora hasta que fedora 19 me causo una pelea de novias
<hdd1> ahahha
<hdd1> lo odie
<Artemis3> opensuse?
<manel2020> http://www.remastersys.com/ ¿soy yo, o no hay encale a foro alguno?
<hdd1> use opensuse 10
<hdd1> use debian
<Artemis3> que paso con debian?
<hdd1> use mint (lo recomiendo para el pc de la novia o pupy)
<hdd1> se queda muy atras en algunas cosas mas modernas
<Artemis3> creo que lo tuyo va ser arch
<hdd1> a diferencia de fedora
<hdd1> si use arch
<hdd1> arto tiempo
<mimecar> manel2020: si que tiene foro
<Artemis3> tampoco?
<Artemis3> gentoo?
<hdd1> mandriva
<hdd1> qepd
<Artemis3> slackware pues
<mimecar> ir dejando el offtopic
<hdd1> hay preguntas ?
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<successus> xD
<mimecar> este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<mimecar> ya hay un canal para otros temas
<successus> a ti que te gusta ir probando ?
<successus> xD
<hdd1> hey hey stop offtopic
<hdd1> entonces me puedes ayudar con mi pregunta
<Artemis3> repite la pregunta
<hdd1> hola gente! tengo un problema con mi ubuntu 13.04. Desde que puse en fstab mi particion extra (donde tengo almacenados todos mis datos para acceder desde mis dos OS) el acceso a esa particion es lentisimo y se nota en que mis VMS y la carga de archivos en nautilus son lentisimas a diferencia de cuando estaba sin automount y ubuntu lo montaba cuando accedia a el. Alguien ha pasado por ello?
<manel2020> yo sinceramente cada dia entiendo menos que es tema del canal ubuntu
<mimecar> manel2020: http://www.remastersys.com/forums/index.php
<mimecar> manel2020: hablar de otras distros no es un tema
<manel2020> que distros?
<manel2020> yo he hablado de otra distro distinta a ubuntu? ¿seguro?
<mimecar> la conversación ha pasado por opensuse, debian, arch..
<mimecar> he dicho que el offtopic sea tuyo?
<manel2020> he dicho quiero crear UN UBUNTU PERSONALIZADO CON GNOME
<manel2020> gracias
<Artemis3> como gnome ubuntu?
<successus> ubuntu minimal
<successus> y luego te bajas el gnome 3
<mimecar> ya te he pasado los foros de remastersys, preguntales tu duda
<successus> y listo
<Artemis3> creo que lo que quieres es mate
<successus> o si quiere gnome 2
<successus> pues mate
<hdd1> recuerda que en un foro no estan tus respuestas fijas
<hdd1> son solo recomendaciones de los usuarios
<Artemis3> ubuntu minimal, mate, remastersys?
<hdd1> o desarrolladores
<hdd1> a la larga la respuesta TU la encuentras
<manel2020> y dale con bajar .... que parte no SE ENTIENDE, QUE HAY QUE CREAR LA ISO. (disculpas)
<hdd1> busca tu particion, instala todo ahi y luego le das dd -> uso
<hdd1> iso
<manel2020> no estoy preguntando como instalar gnome
<manel2020> NO,
<hdd1> bueno esa es mi recomendacion
<manel2020> estoy preguntando como CREAR UNA ISO = QUE LA OFICIAL PERO CON GNOME
<hdd1> no que hay una iso con gnome?
<manel2020> no
<GridCube> !ubuntugnome
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ubuntugnome'.
<GridCube> http://ubuntugnome.org/
<manel2020> ya estamos derivando...
<hdd1> amigo hay algo que se llama google antes de venir a escribir con capital
<manel2020> he pedido disculpas creo varias veces
<manel2020> se me esta respondiendo a lo que no pregunto
<hdd1> es un foto
<GridCube> !customlivecd | manel2020
<hdd1> foro
<kubot> manel2020: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<GridCube> manel2020, hay una version oficial de ubuntu llamada ubuntu gnome
<hdd1> a mi tampoco muchas veces se ma ha respondido lo que pregunto
<GridCube> tambien
<hdd1> GridCube: pero si eso le dijo Artemis3
<GridCube> ok
<manel2020> creo que he dado las gracias por las respuestas
<manel2020> y reconduzco la pregunta
<manel2020> hacia la verdadera duda
<manel2020> no hacia otros lugares (en ocasiones llevan a soluciones)
<hdd1> bueno creo que es dificl que en un foro te den la receta paso por paso
<hdd1> a tus problemas
<manel2020> gracias kubot por la info, aunque llevo con esa info desde 15 dias
<hdd1> a menos que sea algo como configurar mi ip temporalmente
<hdd1> ahahahaha
<hdd1> ya me retiro mejor
<hdd1> saludos a los offtopics
<manel2020> pufffffffffff.. que ganas de responder offtopics
<manel2020> cuando alguien lleva buscando info y esta no resuelve nada, BUSCA, soluciones no que le responda un boot..
<mimecar> manel2020: cuál es el problema de hacer la pregunta en el foro de remastersys?
<mimecar> en un foro especializado tendrás más resultados que aquí
<manel2020> ademas con informacion que ya se expuso que esta re-re -re re -re -re -re -re comporovada
<manel2020> pues que no existe tal foro
<mimecar> te lo acabo de pasar
<mimecar> http://www.remastersys.com/forums/index.php
<manel2020> muchas gracias
<manel2020> "cada dia me gusta mas el soporte"
<manel2020> sobre todo cuando me te redirigen a paginas en idiomas distintos al de soporte
<manel2020> se aprecia los detalles
<mimecar> ok, es tu tiempo
<mimecar> sigue esperando a que entre algún experto en esa herramienta
<manel2020> muchismas gracias
<manel2020> solo espero por alguien que desee ayudar
<manel2020> no es poco
<manel2020> gracias
<nipsarm> hola a todos
<hdd1> nipsarm: offtopic
<hdd1> nipsarm: hola
<nipsarm> he instalado crossover pero no abre los archivos docx sólo los doc, alguien me puede ayudar con eso?
<mimecar> nipsarm: crossover es para instalar aplicaciones de windows
<mimecar> no abre directamente archivos de office
<nipsarm> sí, me faltó esa parte :P instalé ms-office 2007, los primeros dias no hubo problema y abria los docx
<mimecar> aún te dura la versión trial de crossover?
<nipsarm> los archivos estan en una particion ntfs que he montado desde fstab, en propiedades del archivo aparece que root es propietario y que tiene permisos de ejecucion, creo que es por eso
<nipsarm> tengo el crossover pro 9.0 en una distro x64
<mimecar> en ntfs los permisos no tienen efecto
<nipsarm> qué podrá ser? los .doc si abren, a pesar de tener la misma condición, los docx no responden a nada
<nipsarm> :/ como dije, los primeros días sí estuvo normal, despues de instalar wine llegó a dar ese error
<mimecar> puede ser que wine te actualizara librerías
<manel2020> wine no es ubuntu!!
<mimecar> crossover comparte cosas con wine
<manel2020> eso no es un canal ubuntu??
<mimecar> manel2020: lo está corriendo en ubuntu
<manel2020> venga un enlace ....
<manel2020> yo tambien!!
<mimecar> ...
<manel2020> sinembargo me has mandado a tomar por el foro
<manel2020> no?
<manel2020> pues pa todos lo mismo
<manel2020> no?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> te he mandado a un sitio que te pueden resolver el problema
<manel2020> no
<mimecar> viendo que aquí no lo  consigues
<manel2020> creo que estas en un error
<manel2020> pero ...
<manel2020> como habias dicho
<manel2020> tiempo no?
<mimecar> quieres resolver el problema sí o no
<manel2020> si no interrumpes seguramente llegare a algun lado
<nipsarm> manel pareces nena, en fin, cuando muevo los archivos a una carpeta de la cual soy propietario no tengo problemas
<manel2020> pero si te dedicas a derivar , pues te saco la integral y listo
<nipsarm> supongo que los permisos de ejecución deben interrumpir algo
<GridCube> manel2020, podes recapitular exactamente que es lo que queres hacer?
<manel2020> pues no se
<mimecar> nipsarm: cuando no montabas de forma automático la partición te funcionaba?
<manel2020> porque habra quien me diga que valla a un foro o que es del canal zzz jj
<manel2020> ni idea
<manel2020> yo solo se que es ubuntu
<GridCube> manel2020, podes recapitular exactamente que es lo que queres hacer?
<manel2020> y que ubuntu es el sistema y su instalcion
<mimecar> manel2020: si no quieres usar el foro sigue en el canal
<GridCube> sin quejarte
<mimecar> en ningún momento te he dicho que estabas haciendo offtopic por hablar de esa herramienta
<manel2020> seguro??
<mimecar> sí
<nipsarm> mimecar, estuvo funcionando bien si lo montaba de forma manual o desde fstab al iniciar, despues de wine llegó el problema
<GridCube> si
<mimecar> nipsarm: comenta la línea que has añadido al fstab
<hdd1> GridCube: cuento corto quiere que le resuelvan el problema ahora y no quiere seguir buscando
<nipsarm> igual, lo más práctico que haré es mover los archivos a mi carpeta home, los permisos creo que son :/
<mimecar> y utiliza ntfs-config para configurar la partición ntfs
<nipsarm> tengo este comando en fstab /dev/sda4 /media/disco-c ntfs-3g defaults,locale=es_ES.utf8 0 0
<mimecar> haz lo que te he dicho y tendrás menos problemas
<mimecar> debes tener ntfs-config en los repositorios
<nipsarm> lo instalaré, que se puede hacer con ntfs-config? un resumen por fa ;)
<mimecar> hacer que el sistema te monte las particiones ntfs sin modificar el fstab
<nipsarm> entonces tengo que borrar la linea del fstab, cierto?
<mimecar> comantala con un #
<mimecar> comentala
<nipsarm> listo (y) una pregunta fuera de contexto, de donde eres?
<mimecar> de España
<nipsarm> ok, despues usar ntfs-config debo reiniciar?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> comenta antes la línea
<hdd1> oye aprovechando el contexto, yo tambien tengo problemas para acceder a una particion montada automaticamente por fstab
<hdd1> el acceso a esa particion es lentisimo comparado a si lo monta ubuntu automaticamente
<mimecar> has montado la partición a mano con el fstab?
<hdd1> si, tanto por uuid como por particion
<hdd1> y el acceso es lentisimo eso me extraña
<mimecar> has editado tu el fstab?
<hdd1> si, lo he hecho manualmente con mount y con fstab
<hdd1> y ambos casos el acceso es muy pobre en comparacion a que si ubuntu lo montara con nautilus
<mimecar> quita la línea de fstab y usa ntfs-config
<hdd1> ya ahi lo deje marcado para verlo luego, ya que estoy trabajando sobre una vms ahi
<nipsarm> no he reiniciado, sigo con el mismo problema :/
<mimecar> has abierto ntfs-config?
<nipsarm> sí, configuró y montó las particiones, pero igual marca root como propietario :/
<mimecar> habías desmontado antes la partición ntfs?
<nipsarm> sí, con "umount -a"
<mimecar> en la partición ntfs tienes ahora permisos de escritura?
<nipsarm> Las distros linux son geniales, pero estos detalles son los que desaniman a veces
<mimecar> ya, pero estas usando wine para ejecutar un programa de windows
<mimecar> comprueba si tienes permisos de escritura en la partición
<mimecar> con tu usuario normal (sin sudo)
<nipsarm> mimecar, sí, antes los tenía también, el permiso de ejecución debe ser, en mi /home cuando un docx tiene "+X" tampoco lo abre
<nipsarm> por eso llego a esa conclusión
<mimecar> por qué tiene permisos de ejecución un documento?
<nipsarm> sí, te sucede igual?
<mimecar> no debería tenerlos
<mimecar> ese documento lo copias de la partición ntfs a tu home y tiene permisos de ejecución?
<nipsarm> cuando lo copio de la partición montada va con ese permiso, y pues, lo cambio a mano
<nipsarm> exacto
<mimecar> ok
<Artemis3> hdd1, podria ser la forma que estas montando... usas ntfs-3g en ves del viejo, por ej?
<mimecar> nipsarm: el documento docx te sale mal con libreoffice?
<nipsarm> me sale igual, el detalle es que luego de editarlos y abrirlos con ms-office cambian ciertas cosas
<nipsarm> y por eso no uso libreoffice con docx, xlsx, pptx, etc..
<mimecar> ya
<mimecar> el documento se abría bien cuando lo tenías en local?
<TM26> No por eso hay modo de compativilidad ????
<mimecar> TM26: no es tan sencillo conseguir una compatibilidad total
<nipsarm> si, con libre y  ms-office de abrir, abren, la edición es lo que preocupa
<nipsarm> cuando cambio a "-x" todos abren normal en ms-office
<mimecar> en estos momentos no se me ocurre una solución para tu problema
<mimecar> excepto la que ya estas haciendo
<TM26> Alguien sabe como o si hay modo de encryptacion de AES256 por modo grafico ...la verdad no se como usarlo
<mimecar> TM26: usando una vnc?
<hdd1> Artemis3: si estaba con 3g
<TM26> Mimecar no pos no se , quiero saber como se hace
<mimecar> los clientes de vnc permiten cifrado
<Artemis3> hdd1, si automontando, usa mount a ver que parametros usa y compara con los tuyos
<mimecar> abre "vino" y mira si lo indica
<Artemis3> aunque es posible usar gvfs para montar desde la consola, creo haberlo visto antes :)
<TM26> Aaaa... Aver voy a imvestigar !!!
<nipsarm> mimecar, sí, también me estoy partiendo el coco con eso, pero mejor a lo práctico (y)
<cachencho> hay algun canal de libreoffice? más especificamente de libreoffice basic. si es español mejor
<m4v> cachencho: #libreoffice, en inglés, el español no parece activo
<cachencho> ok. gracias!
<GridCube> cachencho, que es lo que queres saber de libreoffice?
<cachencho> como definir una ruta del tipo 'open "c:\sgsfgsdf\sdfsfdgfds\xxx"  for input as #1' con la estructura de directorios de ubuntu
<cachencho> es del basic
<cachencho> estoy migrando una macro de un excell y me he topado con esa duda
<GridCube> cachencho, en linux se suele usar ~/ para definir la estructura /home/usuario/
<GridCube> de esa forma sin importar como se llame el usuario, ponele que se llama cachencho, tons es /home/cachencho, pero si es mi home es /home/gridcube
<GridCube> despues podes usar ./ y ../
<cachencho> mil gracias. voy a probar lo que me dices
<GridCube> ./ significa, "en este directorio donde estas ejecutando" y ../ siginifica "en el directorio inmediatamente superior al que este programa esta siendo utilizado"
<cachencho> ya va varias veces que me salvas!
<GridCube> cachencho, ojo que no se como se scriptea en LO
<cachencho> ya, pero es una punta para googlear. era dificil buscar "open" por open source
<cachencho> gracias de nuevo
<cachencho> ha funcionado!
<cachencho> saludos!
<rscnt> hola
<rscnt> TheDrums: wtf...
<injertopc> hola
<injertopc> oigan, he hecho una base de datos con libre office base
<injertopc> y me gustaria consultar segun un criterio variable
<injertopc> alguien me puede ayudar
<injertopc> algo como ingrese criterio, aceptar y recien ahíi me muestre el resultado
<manel2020> injetopc
<manel2020> dime
<manel2020> tratare de entender tu enteloquio
<manel2020> al parecer parece algo intimamente relacionado con ofimatica
<manel2020> (excepto mimecar) hay alguien que tenga experiencia  en crear una distro de ubuntu
<manel2020> ¿¿
<dimitruss> Hola
<dimitruss> Se puede instalar ubuntu en un galaxy s3
<manel2020> lo de mimecar es debido a que suele derivar los asuntos de ubuntu a otras web/servicios
<dimitruss> ???
<cousteau> dimitruss, puede que ubuntu phone
<manel2020> si es posible disitruss
<cousteau> manel2020, espera que busco el link
<dimitruss> Estable o todavia testing
<cousteau> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeDistroHowto
<manel2020> es test
<cousteau> dimitruss, la verdad ni idea; creo que bastante alfa
<manel2020> gracias costeau
<manel2020> uhmm veo que por enensima vez me dice de usar remastersys
<manel2020> ...
<manel2020> me veo en el mismo pozo again , again again (traducido) otra vez , igual igual que otras veces.
<manel2020> eso no quita el agradecimento merecido
<rscnt> quien va donde?
<rscnt> libreoffice donde?
<cousteau> manel2020, pues...  habrá que usar el remastersys ese
<ese> cousteau: hey
<ese> hablaste?
<cousteau> hm, sí, dije algo de remastersys
<manel2020> ya he experimentado con el
<manel2020> pero da la impresion de que no es una herramienta completa
<manel2020> sirve para resolver parcialmente cosas
<manel2020> el big problem es que no hay soporte ... para la utilidad que sea..
<ese> cousteau: hmm no, no me intereza
<manel2020> la cuestion no es criticar la utilidad de esta o aquella aplicacion si no de sacar la MAXIMA UTILIDAD de ese servicio
<manel2020> cosa al parecer no interesa al canal
<cousteau> manel2020, a lo mejor lo que quieres es hacer una distro ubuntu personalizada
<cousteau> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<cousteau> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch también
<cousteau> ahí sólo mencionan Remastersys como una alternativa
<manel2020> costeau :  te agradezo los enlaces,, en serio por que se lo que cuesta dars
<manel2020>  soporte
<manel2020> pero.. sinceramente ... ¿que te indica que no hubiese intentado hacer lo que enlazas?
<manel2020> ... me jode un pelin...
<manel2020> ademas ... es que jamas he despreciado la colaboracion de nadie
<manel2020> porque hago lo que se me dice
<manel2020> pero si el resutlado es erratico o es distinto al buscado lo digo, COMO DEBE DE SER
<manel2020> por algo es una comunidad..
<manel2020> y en lo que yo se intento ayudar..
<cousteau> manel2020, yo qué sé qué has intentado; es el enlace que habría probado
<cousteau> vamos, es todo lo que me suena al respecto
<manel2020> y te lo agradezco , porque no puede ser de otro modo
<manel2020> seria un necio rechazar tu aporte
<manel2020> y no lo hago, simplemente te digo que ya he ido por ahi..
<cousteau> oye, me tengo que ir.  Lo dicho; con lo de LiveCDCustomization puedes hacer tu LiveCD con los programas instalados que quieras; lo otro creo que es para hacer una distro derivada (≠ Ubuntu; sólo parecida, pero con repos distintos)
<cousteau> yo intentaría lo de LiveCDCustomization
<manel2020> te aseguro que intentare profundizar en ello
<manel2020> ya que basicamente es lo que busco
<cousteau> o LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch si no quieres partir de un LiveCD preexistente
<manel2020> estoy seguro que es la tipica chorrada
<manel2020> pero hasta que sepa cual es ... pues seguire igual de inepto
<mimecar> rscnt: haz la prueba
<manel2020> sin la menor duda
 * cousteau se va
<manel2020> estoy en ello ya mismo
<manel2020> uhmm  devian live magic???
<manel2020> tiene pinta de ser un gui (para debian)...
<manel2020> ya he provado tantas cosillas...
<manel2020> .. pues no estoy desiado contento.. no va
<hdd1_> exit
<ese> Hola a  otods, les deseo un muy divertido fin de semana troll
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
#ubuntu-es 2013-09-08
<Patero-ng> esta ubuntu perdiendo popularidad
<kenami> Patero-ng:  ¿ fuente ?
<novato> hola
<novato> buenas noche auda a convertir videos a mp3
<novato> Extraer audio de videos
<TM26> novato .....que so usas ????
<novato> ubuntu 13.04
<novato> necesito extraer musica de unos videos
<TM26> Yo he estado utilizando winff y me ha servido ...pero creo que el proyecto ya se acabo o va a cambiar de nombre no lo recurrdo....
<TM26> novatod deka bver si encuentro el enlace para q vallas a la pagina ....
<TM26> novato  aqui esta mira http://winff.org/html_new/
<TM26> novato  ve a la pestaña descargas y sigue las instrucciones , es muy facil de usar !!!
<TM26> novato si pudiste instalarlo ????
<novato> va !
<novato> tuve q buscar algo, disculpame
<TM26> novato si tienes dudas me mencionas y en lo q pieda ayudar !!!
<DrLimon> hola
<DrLimon> 8-)
<TheDrums> !pm | DrLimon
<kubot> DrLimon: Por favor haz tus preguntas en el canal para que otros puedan ayudarte; beneficiarse de tus preguntas y asegurarse de que no recibes "ayuda" peligrosa. Ten en cuenta que muchos consideran de mala educacion que se les haga privado sin preguntar primero.
<DrLimon> bien
<DrLimon> sobre que temas en particular puedo preguntar?
<rtorres> alguien me puede enseñar a instalar php4 en ubuntu 12.04
<rtorres> alguien me puede enseñar a instalar php4 en ubuntu 12.04
<estudiante> alexis
<rtorres> alguien me puede enseñar a instalar php4 en ubuntu 12.04
<ese> rtorres: quitale la instruccion de flex y las ultimas y ahi va http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1919847
<ese> en pocas palabras necesitas bajarte el source de php y compilarlo tu mismo
<successus> salud
<Tiffon> nas
<manel2020> buenos dias
<manel2020> valla
<manel2020> se aprecia una gran intensidad..
<manel2020> en fin
<manel2020> tengo una duda respecto a los cd/imagenes de ubuntu
<manel2020> la parte que se ejecuta y es visible (donde salen los idiomas y luego el probar) donde esta o algun enlace donde pueda obterner informacion
<manel2020> gracias
<manel2020> el probar y el mismo Ubuntu de probar ¿donde esta?
<manel2020> ¿Pregunta de usuario o de administrador?-> pues ni de usuario ni de admistrador es de un gestor de sistemas que sabe mas que un usuario y no domina todos los aspectos del sistema.
<manel2020> Como gestor de mi sistema (no administrador) me surge la necesidad de modificar en entorno de arranque de las isos de ubuntu, asi como la version a instalar (tambien modificada)
<manel2020> He buscado durante un tiempo razonable , mediante los cauces habituales
<manel2020> y llega uno a la conclusion de que no encuentra la informacion adecuada o es muy liviana
<manel2020> es entonces cuando "se me ocurre" tirar del azar del irc... pero evidentemente ya no es lo que era...
<manel2020> si no conocen donde obtener la informacion (urls) ¿saben donde estan los geek habituales?
<rmx-1> hola manel . la gente estara ocupada ...
<manel2020> si lo se... no digo que no
<rmx-1> yo no te puedo ayudar llevo un lio fuerte enredao en 2 pcs--
<rmx-1> pero se que hay mas canales de uubntu
<manel2020> te agradezco tu interes, te puedo ayudar en algo?
<rmx-1> teclea /join #ubuntu-ar
<rmx-1> o mx
<rmx-1> pues gracias , pero ahora ya no porque acabo de formatear el pc
<rmx-1> y estoy en los pasos de la instalacion
<rmx-1> me habia olvidado de un pc que tenia por ahi, y hace  2 semanas le instale ubuntu
<manel2020> bueno basicamente estamso en el mismo proceso
<rmx-1> se me olvido el user y el passw
<manel2020> salvo que yo busco customizar el proceso (adaptarlo a mis necesidades)
<rmx-1> y estaba intentando recuperarlo, pero no pude , y me toko formatear-..
<manel2020> y no veas si me esta constando
<manel2020> es raro que necesitases formatear
<manel2020> pero nada inedito...
<manel2020> quizas la solucion mas "sencilla" cuando no se tienen herramientas o conocimientos para hacerlo de otro modo...
<rmx-1> pues si..
 * xoan buenas
<egb> hola,algun canal defirefox para ubuntu? Estoy buscanco como guardar automaticamente las claves en firefox. Si ya tengo mi usuario y pass para entrar a mi ubuntu, no quiero estarmetiendo continuamente claves de diferentes web, asi como recordarlas. Ya  perdi una clave. En vez de dar guardar di no guardar y luego ni idea de la clave.
<mimecar> son cosas diferentes egb
<mimecar> firefox te puede guardar las contraseñas pero si no pones una clave maestra cualquiera puede verlas
<SergioMeneses> dias!
<egb> mimecar: ya tiene pass maestro, me basta con meter la clave una vez...
<egb> el tema esta en que cuando haga un registro web, e-mail, compra, y miles de web que piden registrarte para tener acceso a sus cosas....
<egb> ademas, ya tengo dos claves: pass para mi usuario ubuntu, que solo yo lo uso, ademas no es admin, + pass maestro de firefox.
<mimecar> es normal eso
<mimecar> en KDE si que pueden estar integrados los depositos de claves, en unity no lo se
<egb> lo que busco es tener la certeza que he guardado el pass/user de un registro web.
<mimecar> si quieres estar seguro guarda la información en un archivo cifrado
<egb> ahhh como ? alguna web que lo explique?
<mimecar> en ese archivo tendrías los usuarios y las contraseñas
<mimecar> pero no lo usaría firefox
<egb> buaaa, que cada usuario use lo suyo,  lo que busco es manejar mi usuario ....
<mimecar> si firefox no se integra con unity tendrás dos contraseñas para sistema y firefox
<egb> mimecar: solo necesito modificar mi firefox para que guarde automaticamente mis usuarios /pass  algo habra en aboutconfig o el codigo del archivo que gestiona las claves en firefox?? no se como buscar lo info.
<mimecar> tienes que tener una extensión de ubuntu en firefox
<mimecar> pero no se si hace la integración con el deposito de claves
<mimecar> sin una extensión que haga la comunicación, firefox no puede usar el deposito de claves de ubuntu
<egb> ahhhhh tengo password exported 1-2-1
<mimecar> eso no hace una sincronización
<mimecar> si haces pruebas con extensiones de firefox, usa sólo las que estén en la tienda de firefox
<mimecar> nunca las que sean de otras páginas
<egb> ya.... toy buscando uno en complementos, a ver cual ..... sabes de alguno?
<egb> si, eso hago, solo las de web de firefox
<mimecar> ya has probado la extensión de ubuntu en firefox?
<mimecar> conozco pero para KDE, no para Gnome + Unity
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<neyder_> hola
<noseasasi> :-)
<Pascuas> Buenos días. Estoy usando Wheezy y necesito libc6 => 2.15, yo tengo la 2.13, cómo lo instalo? No está en Synaptic
<Pascuas> ups, me equivoqué de canal
<manel2020> Busco informacion de como personalizar un live-cd / maquina virutal / usb-live (no son lo mismo lo se)
<gabrielcz> Hola!
<gabrielcz> Alguien me puede ayudar un pelin con un git/gitolite server?
<gabrielcz> he seguido esta guia:  http://paulsalcido.com/2012/06/15/setting-up-a-centralized-git-service/comment-page-1/#comment-89
<gabrielcz> y no pillo la idea de como añadir un nuevo usuario remoto para que pueda trabajar con un repositorio git
<manel2020> hola gabrieicz
<gabrielcz> Hola manel2020
<manel2020> me interesan este tipo de cosas
<gabrielcz> a ver, yo creo que si tienes algo de experiencia en gitolite/git me puedes destrabar facilmente
<gabrielcz> que exactamente te interesa?
<gabrielcz> yo estoy al final de poder montar un servidor centralizado de git con gitolite y redmine
<gabrielcz> para desarrollo
<manel2020> ya
<gabrielcz> pero estoy algo atascado
<manel2020> un segundo
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<gabrielcz> pero que canal mas bizarro este
<gabrielcz> nadie ayuda
<gabrielcz> solo se muestran
<gabrielcz> patetico
<debsan> :)
<luis_> hola
<luis_> Alguien quien me pueda ayudar
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<luis_> Por errores en el sistema tube que reinstalar ubuntu 13.04, y en la misma maquina tengo instalado widows, ahora sucede que cuando necesito entrar y ver el menu para decidir con que sistema quiero iniciar automaticamente me inicia con windows, ya instale grub2, lo hice por medio de live cd, tambien ingrese por medio del disk grub, pero ningun metodo me ha funcionado, gracias
<mimecar> tu equipo usa uefi?
<luis_> si
<mimecar> eso suele dar problemas con grub
<luis_> que puedo hacer
<mimecar> no es tan sencillo, creo que en la página de ubuntu está documentado
<mimecar> mis equipos no usan uefi y no tengo esos problemas
<luis_> ok , muchas gracias
<luis_> en todo caso si no usara uefi que otro procedimiento podria utilizar
<mimecar> si desactivas uefi seguramente windows no arrancará
<mimecar> pero linux sí
<luis_> ok gracias
<GridCube> luis_, probaste usar boot-repair?
<GridCube> suele saber que hacer en caso de uefi
<luis_> aun no he probado el boot repair
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-01
<haosul_nebun> ola a todos
<haosul_nebun> soy nuevo acabo de instalar el so de ubuntum alquien me podria ayudar o aconsejar
<guampa> haosul_nebun: que consejo o ayuda necesitas?
<yoshua> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8202351/
<yoshua> ayuda
<manel2020> Hola buenas. una pregunta ¿offtopic?. Esta sala usa un mecanismo de mensajes automáticos que lanza kubot, cuando cualquier usuario lanza !nombre. ¿En que lenguaje están hechos los scripts? ¿que hay que hacer para proponer uno? -> "Estoy valorando uno que informe al usuario sobre una serie de comandos de utilidad para una mejor documentalista de ciertos problemas concurrentes".
<manel2020> *documentacion
<manel2020>  ! log ! paste y algún otro con supuestas finalidades moderadores/administradoras.
<manel2020> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<manel2020> es el que quiero cambiar
<manel2020> y poner al menos este enlace->http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/180419#.VAQpXZ-7wbz (o basar un texto en esta información, genérica)  y que los resultados de los comandos sean puestos en pastebin.
<manel2020> Explicación para "humanos" que hablan español.
<aukun> necesito crear un alias que me haga el siguiente comando ->alias finde= "find . -type d \( -path ./.cache -o -path ./.gvfs -o -path ./.dbus -o -path ./Palaver-master \) -prune -o -name 'outfile' -print" , como puedo hacer para poner el string 'outfile' dentro teniendo en cuenta que los que quiero llegar ha hacer es poner una linea de comando -->finde 'output'?
<manel2020> usando una variable de entorno??
<manel2020> haz un bash con paramentros
<manel2020> no?
<manel2020> finde.sh => #!/bin/bash <borra esto> "find . -type d \( -path ./.cache -o -path ./.gvfs -o -path ./.dbus -o -path ./Palaver-master \) -prune -o -name $1 -print" <borra esto>
<manel2020> No se exactamente como quieres hacer... (se puede hacer de varios modos)
<manel2020> aukun:??
<aukun> dime
<aukun> estoy leyendoos
<aukun> claro mi idea es modificar bashrc para que ese comando siempre se encuentre
<aukun> perdon .bashrc
<manel2020> <borra esto> borra todo => tambien < > ok? limitaciones impuestas del script anti-flood ¿ok? , de otro modo tengo que usar paste por 3 lineas... (una gracia)..
<manel2020> 3 lineas? 2 lineas...
<manel2020> quires decir?? que no tengas que buscar donde esta?? que se ejecute como un comando??
<aukun> si
<manel2020> puedes hacerlo de varios modos (como casi todo en linux)
<manel2020> basicamente se trata de ubicar (mover el fichero) o enlazar ("acceso directo win") el archivo en la misma carpeta del caso ubicar.
<manel2020> me explique?
 * x-mint  B. días!
<manel2020> buenas
<carlos_> #medinria inria
<manel2020> ¿Alguna orientación para cambiar !ayuda de kubot ??  (encontré este repositorio en github => https://github.com/Ryahn/KuBot) no encuentro ficheros-ejemplo
<manel2020> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot => gracias por nada.
<manel2020> !Ayuda Anexar esta url => http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/180419#.VAQpXZ-7wbz  --request
<kubot> manel2020: No veo a http en ningún canal.
<manel2020> !no, Ayuda: Anexar esta url => http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/180419#.VAQpXZ-7wbz  --request
<kubot> Tu pedido fue puesto en cola para su revisión, ¡gracias! - ID del pedido 22
<manel2020> !Ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<manel2020> Es posible realizar los siguiente: ¿Hacer que kubot responda a un usuario concreto en privado, en publico que ponga por ejemplo "kubot susurra a manel2020"?. Veo limitante la ayuda un galimatias que no lleva a ningún lado, La ayuda debe tener un texto amplio (no mucho) pero si extenso. Cosa que se considera flood.. :(. Las normas de flood no se aplican a las conversaciones privadas (al menos no son tan extrictas)
<erAbuelo> esto me recuerda el conejito de duracell, y sigue y sigue y sigue .....
<erAbuelo> xDD
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Tiffon> nas
 * x-mint  bye!!
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<erAbuelo> re
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<Xago> amigos, alguien se conecta a sus servidores linux vía xrdp?
<Xago> no he podido en esta nueva versión de Ubuntu, visualizar el escritorio como lo hacía con las versiones anteriores a la 12.XX
<Xago> solo veo una pantalla gris y el mouse en X
<yz3pD> yo tengo el la misma problema
<Xago> ooohhhh
<Xago> entonces, será un tema de Ubuntu?
<Xago> o de xrdp?
<yz3pD> cual client?
<Xago> no recuerdo...solo puse apt install xrdp :)
<DELLtra> kurama10,  nas o/
<yoshua> hola ubuntuneros
<yoshua> alguien que me oriente en un detalle
<yoshua> que tengo quiero centrar el titulo de ventanas : )
<DELLtra> como centrar el titulo de ventanas ??
<yoshua> repito
<yoshua> como central el titulo de ventanas en el registro
<yoshua> o script
<yoshua> Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<yoshua> necesito modificar esos valores
 * x-mint  buenas!
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-02
<oto> hola!
<oto> Necesito ayuda compañeros
<oto> alguien que me guie?
<oto> estoy usando PUREDYNE
<oto> --------------------------------------------------------------------*
<oto> xfce
<oto> hola
 * x-mint  b.d!
 * x-mint  bye!!!
<euax> Buenas a todos.
<erAbuelo> buenas
<DELLtra> nas o/
<freddy> hola
<freddy> como estan todos
<freddy> una pregunta
<freddy> alguien me puede facilitar algun link doc o lo que sea para una remasterizacion ubuntu de version 14.04?
<freddy> o tal vez una aplicación que me permita hacer este tipo de tarea
<AutoKriminal> muy buenas sala
<AutoKriminal> una pregunta ...
<AutoKriminal>  llevo dia intentando cambiar los controles de ventana a la derecha de la barra de titulo
<AutoKriminal> Unity tweak tool no hace nada
<AutoKriminal>  alguna solucion ? debe de ser algo simple pero no se por donde tirar
<AutoKriminal> a ustedes les funciona bien esa funcion en Unity tweak tool ?
<AutoKriminal> a ver si con gnome classic xD
<aukun> alguien conoce algun comando que diga en que directorio esta localizado de el directorio dev una unidad bluray, desde linea de comandos?
<mimecar> ¿quieres saber dónde se ha montado el Blueray?
 * x-mint  buenas o/
<zerick> aukun, fdisk -l ?
<Xago> he leído sin muchos resultados reales a la problemática que estoy encontrando con el acceso con xrdp y no poder visualizar el escritorio remoto desde un PC con Windows XYZ
<erAbuelo> ?
<Xago> es un ubuntu 14.04 con Unity y adicionalmente le puse XFCE4 pero no funciona. Ahhh....tampoco desde Ubuntu a Ubuntu. VNC desde Ubuntu sí funciona
<DELLtra> vinagre ??
<Xago> VNC desde Windows tampoco
<Xago> probé también con Remmina
<Xago> pero desde Windows, nada de nada
<DELLtra> vinagre??
<Xago> es que el problema mayor es que desde Windows no se ve con RDP ni con VNC
<erAbuelo> desde windows ves el linux?
<Xago> desde Linux solo VNC, no RDP
<Xago> no :(
<erAbuelo> digo con un ping
<erAbuelo> con el rdp
<erAbuelo> Xago: ?
<Xago> ping responde
<Xago> desde windows
<erAbuelo> estas en la misma red no?
<Xago> si
<erAbuelo> y el servidor xrdp esta funcionando ?
<Xago> yes
<erAbuelo> haz: sudo netstat -puntl |grep 3389
<erAbuelo> y dime que sale
<Xago> desde el host?
<erAbuelo> desde el que sirve el escritorio
<Xago> tcp    0   0 0.0.0.0:3389    0.0.0.0:*     LISTEN 962/xrdp
<erAbuelo> esta escuchando
<erAbuelo> tienes algun firewall activo ?
<Xago> no
<Xago> espera...en el router podría haber algo
<erAbuelo> no estas en la misma red ?
<erAbuelo> fisicamente digo
<Xago> si
<Xago> el host está dentro de VMWare, pero es una ÑAN
<Xago> LAN
<mimecar> es un detalle importante que estés queriendo acceder a una máquina virtual
<Xago> tengo varias otras y acceso sin inconveniente
<Xago> es más, tengo un ubuntu con versión 10.10
<Xago> Centos 5.0
<Xago> Varios Windows...y todos me permiten entrar
<Xago> pero ubuntu con versión nueva...nada
<Biblioclasta> yo uso xrdp con con lxde
<Biblioclasta> 14.04
<Xago> al conectar vía VNC desde Windows, veo una malla gris y el mouse en X
<Biblioclasta> porque no carga el gestor de ventanas
<Xago> Biblioclasta, pero te funciona con Unity?
<Biblioclasta> no con unity no funciona
<Biblioclasta> no funciona con ninguno de compocision
<Biblioclasta> no con unity ni con kde
<Xago> ok...probaré con lxde, ya que XFCE4 no funciona ni entre Ubuntu
<Biblioclasta> xfce si debería funcionar
<Biblioclasta> no lo he probado pero debería
<Biblioclasta> si ves la pantalla de x-windows (pantalla con puntos y el puntero) es que se eta conectando bien, pero no cargo el manejador de ventanas
<Biblioclasta> deberías cambiar la configuracion para que cargue el navegador que quieras
<Xago> eso es lo que me parece...pero sí lo hace con vnc desde ubuntu
<Biblioclasta> si, porque funciona completamente distinto vnc a rdp
<Biblioclasta> vnc manda imagenes, rdp mana una abstracción de la api para recrear las imagenes
<Xago> pero me refiero a que VNC desde Windows es cuando me muestra todo en gris
<Xago> lo mismo con rdp
<Xago> en ubuntu con rdp, me muestra la misma pantalla gris con mouse X
<Xago> vnc desde ubuntu, nada más me funciona
<Biblioclasta> y pueden ser varias cosas, lo primero que se me ocurre es que no esta iniciado el manejador de ventanas
<Biblioclasta> vnc no inicia el manejador de ventanas, ni puede cambiar de sesion
<Biblioclasta> vnc se conecta a una sesion existente.
<Biblioclasta> rdp siempre crea una sesion nueva
<Biblioclasta> si necesita elegir que hacer en ese caso usaría NX
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-03
<moxy> hola
<debsan_> hola moxy
<Ariel_Winter> hola, estoy tratando de montar un disco duro que usa NTFS como sistema de archivos pero me aparece el siguiente mensaje http://pastebin.com/RQgsCjPM alguien sabe cual podria ser el problema?
 * x-mint  b.días!!
<Miquel_> hola a todos
<Miquel_> alguien sabe si se ha traducido al Castellano "The Offical Ubuntu Book 8th Edition"?
<Miquel_> Miquel: En amazon lo puedes encontrar por 28 dolares.
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<ivedci891> hola he recibido varias pcs con 16mb de ram... y 800MHz... saben qué distro usar?
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
 * x-mint  alasbuenasnoches!!
<ShiN|ChaN> uBOTu-fr,  Hola me puedes ayudar?
<ShiN|ChaN> alguien me dice cómo me puedo conectar al server chatzona desde linux?
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-04
<darklieutenant> hola
<dabor> Me pasa que en la terminal me aparece: dabor@dabor-300E5EV-300E4EV-270E5EV-270E4EV-2470EV, de acuerdo a lo que figura en hostname y hosts, el problema es que si modifico estos archivos eliminando toda la parte numerica del nombre el Ubuntu se pierde y ya no inicia
<dabor> donde más hay que modificar, antes con cambiar esos archivos ya funcionaba
<yoshua> http://postimg.org/image/whllo1zdr/
<fer_> alguien disponible para un novato de ubuntu?
<fer_> hola?
 * x-mint  B.días!?
<successus> salud o/
 * x-mint  bye!!
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<aukun> cuando pongo who me aparecen dos usuarios con el mismo nombre, eso a que es debido, es normal?
<GridCube> aukun, seh
<aukun> no tendria que aparecer solo uno?
<Xago> ultimamente estoy viendo ciertas irregularidades en mi 14.04
<Xago> hace rato estaba trabajando en un servidor remoto...y sin mediar aviso, el laptop se reseteó solo. :o
<Xago> recuerdan que antes de ayer no podía entrar vía xrdp a otro equipo con ubuntu dentro de VMWare? Pues bien, habilité otra máquina virtual con Debian y con esta distro, sí puedo acceder vía rdp y tb con vnc desde Linux y Windows, indistintamente.
<Xago> algo pasa con Ubuntu :(
<Castbound> hola, mi portatil ha aumentado cuantitativamente uso de CPU desde el upgrade a 14.04, compiz esta usando entre 40% y 170% o mas de CPU. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8252338/ la informcion de mi tarjeta de video. Busque en internet y probe sacarle blur y poner uno de los plugins en modo rapido, aun asi no noto gran diferencia. Tengo 3G de ram y un procesador Athlon 2x2100 MHZ
<mimecar> ¿pasa lo mismo si desactivas compiz?
<Castbound> te refieres a desactivar animaciones?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> con el sistema que viene de serie
<Castbound> este sistema fue como quedo una vez que instale la nueva version
<mimecar> con compiz y sus efectos activado?
<Castbound> si asi quedo, incluso intente reset unity desde la configuracion de compiz
<erretrogamer> Oeee en español
<Xago> ultimamente estoy viendo ciertas irregularidades en mi 14.04
<Xago> hace rato estaba trabajando en un servidor remoto...y sin mediar aviso, el laptop se reseteó solo. :o
<Xago> algo pasa con Ubuntu :(
<Xago>  recuerdan que antes de ayer no podía entrar vía xrdp a otro equipo con ubuntu dentro de VMWare? Pues bien, habilité otra máquina virtual con Debian y con esta distro, sí puedo acceder vía rdp y tb con vnc desde Linux y Windows, indistintamente.
<Ziddents> Hola, alguien puede echarme una mano con este problema? http://vpaste.net/MY9Tc
<Spartako> Ziddents, intenta reparar grub. Prueba con un ubuntu livecd.
<Spartako> Aqui hay una pequeña guia que te puede ayudar a conseguirlo: http://superuser.com/a/111215
<Ziddents> Spartako, el problema es que no puedo bootear nada
<Ziddents> no me aparece la opción
<Spartako> Puedes arrancar desde un usb?
<Ziddents> no, al haber hibernado windows, no me da esa opción
<Ziddents> no me deja ni entrar a la bios
<cousteau> la bios se supone que sale antes del OS; ni hibernación ni nada
<Ziddents> ya, eso es lo extraño
<cousteau> primero carga la bios, luego arranca del MBR y de ahí ya intenta cargar el OS (el cual intentará arrancar desde la copia hibernada)
<Spartako> Otra opcion que tienes es sacar el disco y meterlo en otro equipo, y desde ahi hacer el chroot.
<Ziddents> me pregunto, existe algún modo para desde el grub rescue, ejecutar un usb boot?
<Ziddents> como? no entiendo lo de chroot ese
<cousteau> ¿no había una cosa llamada Super Grub Disk para arreglar este tipo de problemas?
 * cousteau piensa que el LiveCD de Ubuntu debería venir con herramientas para arreglar este tipo de problemas
<cousteau> arreglar el grub, arreglar desastres de paquetes, etc
<Ziddents> si, tambien intente con este otro boot-repair-disk-64bit.iso
<Ziddents> pero tampoco logro que arranque
<Spartako> Chroot te sirve para cambiar el directorio raiz. Una cosa complicada de explicar pero que te sirve para ejecutar 'cosas' en otro filesistem. De esta forma puedes montar tu disco que no arranca y arreglar el grub, mbr, o lo que sea.
<Spartako> Cousteu tiene razon, deberia ser posible arrancar con un USB.
<Spartako> lo que te digo de poner el disco en otro equipo hazlo si te quedas sin opciones
<Ziddents> lo de el chroot es el enlace que tu me has mandado hace un rato?? por que si es así no puedo puesto que no me da la opcion de arrancar ni con ubuntu ni con windows 8.1
<Spartako> Si ese enlace. Lo que no entiendo es que te salga grub rescue sin que puedas acceder a la bios.
<Spartako> por eso lo de sacar el disco...
<Ziddents> estoy pensando, tengo un cargador de discos duros externos, si yo lo conecto el disco a otro pc con eso, podria extraer la información que me interese y luego formatear ambos discos ? o me podria causar algún problema?
<Spartako> como minimo podrias sacar la informacion y hacer una copia de seguridad, si es que no tienes ya.
<Spartako> y lo segundo, puedes lanzarte un poco a la piscina y intentar arreglarlo, si no lo consigues pues ya formateas
<Ziddents> no tengo copia de todo puesto que hay información que añadí hoy mismo (fotos de la camara y tal :P)
<Spartako> ;)
<Ziddents> lo que si tengo claro es una cosa... voy a quitar la hibernación de todos mis pc pero a la de ya!!
<Ziddents> para una vez que la uso.... se carga el pc!! jajaja
<Ziddents> bueno, voy a ver si me pongo con esto, mañana intentare entrar y comentaré que tal fue todo
<Ziddents> Muchas gracias !!
<Spartako> de nada! buena suerte
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-05
<david__> hola
<osvaldo> Buenas noches :), soy usuario de xubuntu 14.04, quisiera saber si a alguien más le pasa que al cerrar la tapa del portátil y luego ingresar de nuevo a su sesión ya no regresa nada y se queda la pantalla en negro
<yoshua> una pregunta que diferiencia hay aparte del nombre .sh y  .run
 * x-mint  Hi!! o/
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<sanzante> tengo problemas importantes con nVidia, a veces la pantalla se va a negro con glitches después de despertar el ordenador, o inlcuso volviendo desde una consola de texto tty... el ratón a se sigue viendo... alguan experiencia similar?
<sanzante> y las consolas de texto nolas actuliza... escribes y parece que el programa tiene lag por que no ves lo que has escrito, pero en realidad es que la pantalla no s eha actualizado
<helpme> Hola buenos dias
<Guest23447> Tengo un problema y llevo horas intentando solucionarlo
<Guest23447> Y llegue aqui a ver di me pueden ayudar por favor
<Guest23447> Actualice ubuntu a 14.04 lts todo bien hasta el inicio de sesion.... voy a mi usuario y pongo mi clave pero me dice "error del inicio de sesion"
<Guest23447> Ni como invitado me deja iniciar sesion que no tiene clave
<Guest23447> Por favor :( que he intentado de todo antes de venir a preguntarles
<GridCube> Guest23447, podes acceder a una terminal, ctrl-alt-F1
<GridCube> e intentar logearte ahi
<Guest23447> Lo acabo de hacer y me pude logear, ahora hice lo siguiente:
<Guest23447> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<Guest23447> Acaba de terminar ese procedimiento
<Guest23447> Iniciare en modo grafico a ver que tal. Disculpa pero estoy desesperado e intento todo lo que miro por la web
<Guest23447> Pero me sirve tu ayuda gridcube por favor
<GridCube> Guest23447, tranqui
<Guest23447> Bueno puse: startx
<GridCube> no no
<Guest23447> Y se quedo tildada la pantalla en negro joooo
<GridCube> tu sesion sigue estando en la tty 7
<GridCube> la sesion grafica
<GridCube> no empieces otra
<GridCube> ctrl-alt-F7
<Guest23447> Se reinicio ahora
<Guest23447> Y volvi al inicio de sesion
<GridCube> ok
<Guest23447> Probe con la clave y nada
<GridCube> bien
<Guest23447> Sigue igual
<GridCube> anda a la tty1
<GridCube> logeate y hace esto:
<GridCube> mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.old
<GridCube> mv .ICEauthority .ICEauthority.old
<Guest23447> Vale
<Guest23447> Ya lo hoce gridcube
<GridCube> bueno ahora alt-f7 e intenta logearte
<Guest23447> Hice* disculame que ando desde el movil hablandote
<GridCube> no te preocupes
<Guest23447> Bien intente logearme
<Guest23447> Pero me dice "fallo de inicio de sesion"
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> Guest23447, anda a la tty1 y pone esto
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<GridCube> va a tardar un rato largo en reinstalar todos los componentes base
<Guest23447> Vale ya se esta haciendo
<Guest23447> Es extraño Gridcube porque al actualizar no me pidio en ningun momento cambiar la clave o algo
<GridCube> si, seguro que hay algo mal configurado en algun lugar de lightdm
<GridCube> y no te esta podiende autenticar apropiadamente
<GridCube> por eso te sugeri de eliminar las credenciales guardadas
<Guest23447> Y luego me dormi y cuando desperte estaba terminado todo y al intentar iniciar la sesion ¡Zaz! Hombre que no me deja :(
<GridCube> Guest23447, tambien podes intentar crear un usuario nuevo
<Guest23447> Y mis documentos y archivos?
<GridCube> sudo useradd -m nuevo && sudo passwd nuevo
<GridCube> van a estar en el home del otro usuario
<GridCube> no se van a perder
<Guest23447> Ya se termino de cargar todo gridcube
<Guest23447> Termino el procedimiento
<GridCube> Guest23447, ahora hace esto antes de intentar logearte
<GridCube> sudo service lightdm stop
<GridCube> y luego sudo service lightdm start
<Guest23447> Bien
<Guest23447> Vamos a probar Dios por favor
<GridCube> :) tranqui
<Guest23447> Bueno... al poner la clave ingreso por fin al escritorio
<Guest23447> Nada mas que me salio un mensaje en grande que decia
<Guest23447> System program problem detected
<Guest23447> Y le di a report problem
<GridCube> eso ya es muy bueno
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> ahora reincia la pc para ver que todo funcione bien
<Guest23447> Ok
<Guest23447> Un segundo
<Guest23447> Gridcube si, si funciona mi amigo
<GridCube> \o/
<Guest23447> Dios te bendiga mucho
<GridCube> excelente
<GridCube> crisis evitada
<Guest23447> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda de verdad
<GridCube> :D
<Guest23447> Que yo soy de esos que primero lee y lee para aprender y al final como ultimo recurso vengo a freenode
<Guest23447> Y esta vez me supero todo :(
<GridCube> :) algo que aprender de linux es esto
<GridCube> mientras puedas prender la pc, no todo esta perdido
<Guest23447> Ahora dime, segun tu, cual era el problema?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<GridCube> lightdm estaba mal confidurado por defecto, no estaba aceptando tus credenciales
<GridCube> al reinstalar los componentes tuvo que reconfigurarse usando el sudo actual
<Guest23447> Mmm..
<GridCube> asi tus credenciales se actualizaron
<GridCube> es eso, o cualquier otra coas
<Guest23447> Vale gridcube
<GridCube> :) buenas suerte Guest23447
<Guest23447> Te doy las gracias nuevamente por todo y otra vez Dios te bendiga
<Guest23447> A ti y tu sabiduria
<Guest23447> Gracias y hasta luego.
<erAbuelo> y a mi ?
<GridCube> P; he roto cosas antes
<Guest23447> :)
<GridCube> asi que aprendi a repararlas a la fuerza
<erAbuelo> a mi nadie me bendice ?
<erAbuelo> :S
<GridCube> ea erAbuelo te paso mi bendicion
<GridCube> ya tengo dos
<erAbuelo> ;)
<Guest23447> erAbuelo: claro, Dios este contigo
<Guest23447> Hoy mañana y siempre
<erAbuelo> Guest23447: no gracias, que ese cuando pasa la factura, la infla de ojones xD
<Guest23447> Adios!!
<successus> salud o/
<erAbuelo> re
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Xiguanda> wenas
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-06
<yoshua> http://postimg.org/image/nl76wg3xp/
<aukun> alguien me puede ayudar con bash un error con los condicionales?
<BorderlineJP17> buenas madrugadas a todos. Estoy desde ayer queriendo hacer algo.. y no estoy pudiendo... se puede compartir por samba un disco externo usb ?
<BorderlineJP17>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8268244/ quiero que sea rwx
<BorderlineJP17> lo tengo levantado en AD con el centrify y puedo compartir carpetas que esten alojadas en el disco interno, pero no el externo
 * merrick  bye!!
<ilcapocha> Hola!
<ilcapocha> Estoy necesitando ayuda para resolver un problema con mi ubuntu studio
<ilcapocha> No me reconoce el monitor y se ve muy mal
<ilcapocha> Podré obtener una ayuda aquí?
<ivedci89-desktop> 1
<ilcapocha> soy nuevo y la verdad es que no se si estoy en el lugar indicado para pedir ayuda, por eso la pregunta. No conozco
<ivedci89-desktop> ;-)
<erAbuelo> buenas
<roger_35> o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-09-07
<roger_35> hola, como se hace para que la pantalla no se ponga en negro cuando se deja de utilizar por mucho tiempo el teclado?
<osvaldo> ¿Alguien sabe cómo puedo solucionar que cuando  cierro la tapa del portatil y me vuelvo a loguear se queda la pantalla en negro?
<jose__> hola
<aukun> algun programa de diagramas de flujo como yed para ubuntu?
 * x-mint  buenas o/
 * x-mint  bye!
<Tiffon> nas
<fiable> Hola, no sé como instalar ubuntu en un ordenador de 64 bits modelo hp500-350nsm con windows 8 integrado , meta el linux que meta no me arranca nunca , he mirado en la bios pero no se que tocar para que pueda hacerlo
<fiable> , no me arranca el dvd live para instalarlo
<fiable> en los modelos hp500 que hay que tocar en la bios para posibilitar la instalacion de una distro linux?
<fiable> esto de no dejar instalar linux en los hp500 debe ser politica de empresa en contra de linux , porque  si no es por ese motivo , ¿por que lo traban tanto los de HP ?
<fiable> #debian-es
 * x-mint  b.nochez!!
<wicope> Hola. Tengo problemas con sectores defectuosos en mi HDD, Qué debo hacer: badblocks -svn /dev/sda -o bad_sector.txt or e2fsck -c /dev/sda6 ?
<m4v> wicope: e2fsck -c usa badblocks así que creo que es indistinto
<m4v> wicope: igual ninguno arregla sectores defectuosos, solo los marca. Lo que tienes que hacer es reemplazar el disco.
<wicope> jeje eso leo en los manuales, .. pero no se .. quizás haya alguna diferencia y sea mejor uno que el otro
<m4v> no creo que cambie mucho.
<wicope> pues encontré https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2008/02/msg01378.html que dice que "e2fsck -c actually goes ahead and tries to fix"
<wicope> y encontré https://darkdsurion.wordpress.com/2012/09/24/hd-danado-badblocks/ que dice  badblocks -svnf    -f : Repara los sectores dañados.
<wicope> entonces me fuí al manual para la opción -f
<m4v> está mal dicho, lo único que hacen es marcar el sector como malo para que no se use más. No hay forma de reparar un sector que está físicamente mal en el disco.
<m4v> y probablemente después de marcarlos, el disco tenga más sectores defectuosos en el futuro, es solamente un parche temporal.
<wicope> quizás con una máquina que rehaga las pistas del HDD .. no se .. si smartctl -H /dev/sda me da PASS no debo de comprarlo aún no? tengo que comprarlo cuando me de FAIL o ya será demasiado tarde?
<m4v> a mí cuando el SMART me daba fail el disco ya estaba inutilizable
<m4v> es tema de ver si los contadores de errores van en aumento, si lo hacen yo dejaría de usar el disco hasta comprar otro y hacer el traspaso.
<cousteau> ahora me está entrando la paranoia.  ¿Cómo se previene esto?  ¿Hay alguna forma de predecir que el disco va a petar?
<wicope> pues quizás con http://antonio-mario.com/detectando-fallos-de-disco-con-s-m-a-r-t/
<m4v> cousteau: no realmente, pero prestando atención a los contadores sirve. Si se mantienen estables entonces uno puede estar tranquilo
<wicope> m4v: puedes decirme la línea esa que llamas contador? es decir smartctl xxx | grep xxxx
<wicope> http://pastebin.com/aDQWu1K3
<m4v> esta bastante mal ese disco
<wicope> valla como lo sabes? que debería de fijarme, ...
<wicope> quizás en ATA Error Count: 2769 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)
<wicope> ese es el count al que te refieres?
<m4v> este es del disco que se me rompió, está los contadores en 4 momentos distintos http://paste.ubuntu.com/8284366/
<wicope> 2769 sectores defectuosos son muchos para un hdd de 500 GB?
<m4v>  Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       2042
<m4v> 2042 sectores defectuosos, y si es bastante
<wicope> muchas gracias
<wicope> K
<m4v> Spin_Retry_Count es otro que marca muy mal
<m4v> ese disco va a morir, no me cabe dudas
<m4v> en vez de pasarle un fsck usalo lo menos posible y hacé un backup de lo que puedas
<m4v> wicope: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T. acá hay una explicación de lo que cada item
<wicope> 240.5 días sólo me duró, me parece que voy a hacer dd y después e2fsck -c
<wicope> nunca hice dd, está bien este comando: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb conv=sync,noerror bs=512k sacado de http://systemadmin.es/2010/01/recuperar-datos-de-un-disco-con-errores-con-dd
<m4v> 240 días prendido, eh.
<wicope> muy util todo lo que dice SMART, gracias por el enlace a la wikipedia
<m4v> wicope: sí, pero ojo con lo que pones en of= te sobreescribe todo lo que haya. Y el destino tiene que ser más igual o más grande que el origen.
<m4v> wicope: yo no usaría dd igual
<wicope> rsync ?
<wicope> qué usarias? jeje
<m4v> wicope: puede que tarde mucho en copiar todo (depende del daño) yo copiaría los archivos imprescindibles del home y olvidarse del sistema operativo, cosa que copiar lo menos posible. El SO se puede reinstalar.
<m4v> yo el dd a mi disco lo corté después de 2 semanas intentando :P
<m4v> pero tu caso puede ser distinto, es cuestión de ver.
<wicope> la cosa es que cuando lea un sector defectuoso se va a quedar pillado ... y va a hacer dificil la copia de los datos si está montada la partición
<wicope> bueno creo que lo haré con ddrescue /dev/sda /mnt/sdb1/sda.img /mnt/sdb1/sda.log
<wicope> si conoceis algo mejor avisad, saludos
<wicope> http://serverfault.com/questions/442478/drive-cloning-dd-or-rsync-sync-via-kvm In terms of getting data off a dodgy drive, rather use ddrescue (the GNU version, sometimes called gddrescue). It won't stop as soon as it encounters a bad sector like dd will, and can resume copies. Make sure to specify a log file:
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<dim78> hola a todos
<dim78> quizas me puedan echar un cable he buscado en google y no encuentro posible solucion
<dim78> hola Locke
<Locke2002> hola, que tal?
<dim78> aqui tratando de arreglar una particion
#ubuntu-es 2015-08-31
<_M4CH1574_>  
<_M4CH1574_> ¿como desinstalo ubuntu?
<chapo> hello
<chapo> s
<ivedci89> hola auxilio, unity: en su area de notificacion o panel a la derecha, no me muestra el icono de recordmydesktop
<sjbunpar> Buenas, estoy intentando correr una app al inicio.. manualmente hago "sudo sh /usr/local/MATLAB/MATLAB_Production_Server/R2013a/toolbox/distcomp/bin/mdce start" (o stop).. Cree el archivo /lib/systemd/system/mdce.service, en [Service] puse "ExecStart=/usr/local/MATLAB/MATLAB_Production_Server/R2013a/toolbox/distcomp/bin/mdce" and "ExecStop=/usr/loc
<sjbunpar> al/MATLAB/MATLAB_Production_Server/R2013a/toolbox/distcomp/bin/mdce".. esta bien asi no mas o debo agregar start a ExecStart y stop a ExecStop ?
 * merrick  b. nit 
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-01
<estudiante> holaa
<estudiante> necesito ayuda con mi firefox no me funciona
<estudiante> alguien me puede ayudar ???
<estudiante> ?
 * merrick  B. días¿
<Lopulus> hay algun soft, que convierta paginas de internet en pdf, tipo wkipedia?
<hbautista> Lopulus, siempre puedes mandar a impresión la página, y decirle que te la guarde en PDF
<hbautista> O instalar algún complemento en Firefox
<Lopulus> si, eso lo se, solo que mi intencion es guardar paginas tipo "libro". Se entiende?
<hbautista> Se entiende
<hbautista> No creo que encuentres algo que te lo haga de forma mágica
<hbautista> Podrías probar con wget, curl y luego htmltopdf, pero no creo que se parezca mucho a un libro
<hbautista> en fin.. hay al menos unas 10-20 formas de hacer lo que pides, pero no será muy automatizado que digamos, y si requieres que quede "presentable", deberás meterle mano..
<Lopulus> ok. muchisisisimas gracias
 * merrick  buenas.
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-02
<_M4CH1574_>  
<lucky24> HOla
<lucky24> hello
<alejandro> hola
<alejandro> que tal? aca es en español?
<alejandro> tengo un problema con la configuración de mi tarjeta de sonido...
<alejandro> sale una x roja  a entrar en configuaración y antes no salia
<alejandro> en el live no sale, pero al instalarlo empezó un par de días después
<AlexLikerock> si
<AlexLikerock>  español
<AlexLikerock> reinstala  PULSE AUDIO
<AlexLikerock>  busca en la  WIKI de  debian  o ubuntu
<AlexLikerock> alejandro,
<alejandro> ok voy a intentarlo
<alejandro> pero en todoas las paginas que encuentro dice que desinstale pulse y reinstale alsa
<alejandro> cosa que ya hice
<alejandro> sin exito
<alejandro> y al prbar debian y live ubuntu que tengo en el mismo equipo no aparece la misma falla
<Faks> alguien por ahi?
 * merrick  buenas!.
<curiousx> Hola claudio :)
<claudio_> hola alguien ara conversar un rato?
<curiousx> yo :D
<claudio_> hola que tal de donde eres?
<curiousx> claudio_: pero para hablar de temas no relacionados con ubuntu o para temas que no tienen que ver con soporte tecnico tenemos que conectarnos a : #ubuntu-es-cafe
<curiousx> Soy de los Estados Unidos de Norte America, nah, en reallidad soy de Uruguay :p
<vasgorad> wtf
<vasgorad> se puede establecer un chat entre dos personas en IRC?
<vasgorad> unicamente dos
<vasgorad> alguien conectado?
<xubuntu65w> beunas
<xubuntu65w> buenas
<xubuntu65w> Buenas tardes
<xubuntu65w> alguien que pueda ayudarme
<krytarik> !pregunta | xubuntu65w
<kubot_> xubuntu65w: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ionwind> hola
<ionwind> necesito algo de ayuda para instalar un segundo disco duro en mi pc .. no entiendo bien las instruciones
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-03
<angel> hola
<angel> sera q me pueden ayudar soy novato
<angel> nunca m habia pasado.... y es q desde 2 semanas para aca todos los archivos contienen candados se q es proteccion contra escritura
<angel> pero xq d repente salieron solos
<angel> como logro eliminarlos
<angel> antes copiaba un dvd y no pasaba nada ahora tienen candando...
<angel> y no entiendo porque.,.. gracias si  me pueden ayudar
<uno1> hola  alguien  por  ahi?????
<alejandro_> Hola amigos
<alejandro_> tengo una duda
<alejandro_> como puedo comprobar que un cd es booteable?
<alejandro_> estoy tratando de generar una imagen de lubunu de 32 pero mi eqipo es 64
<alejandro_> y al parecer algo anda mal poruqe no inicia por el cd
<alejandro_> lo cree conbrasero de una imagen bajada desde la pagina oficial
<GridCube> !uefi | alejandro_
<kubot> alejandro_: UEFI es una especificación que define una interface (puente) entre el sistema operativo y el firmware base, es un remplazo del BIOS. Para mayor información sobre UEFI ver: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface . Para instalar Ubuntu y sus derivados en equipos con UEFI habilitado ver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI (inglés)
<GridCube> ^ ese es tu problema
<alejandro_> lo que quiero es simplemente correr el live
<alejandro_> en este mismo equipo tengo instalado ubuntu y debian y ninguno me da problemas
<alejandro_> bueno, con ubuntu hay una cosa que no llego a entender ni solucionar que es una x roja en la tarjeta  que aparece en configuracion de sonido altoparlantes
<alejandro_> pero no se por que
<alejandro_> antes no estaba
<alejandro_> sin embargo el sonido funciona bien
<alejandro_> a lo habia olvidado
<alejandro_> para que funcione debian quite el secure boot
<alejandro_> simplemente
<alejandro_> pero igual soy muy nuevo en esto y trato de aprender
<alejandro_> despes de una vida con win2
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> ahah
<GridCube> todos aprendemos un poco siempre alejandro_
<alejandro_> kubot: gracias por tu apreciación, ya lei los enlaces, pero la pregunta es que archivo hace booteable a un cd y como hagopara ver si existe en el que queme.
<kubot> de nada :)
<alejandro_> kubot: ya que lo que quiero es saber si esta bien para poder probarlo en un equipo que tiene solo cd activo ya que no bootea por usb
<kubot> alejandro_: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<alejandro_> como es eso?
<GridCube> !kubot
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'kubot'.
<GridCube> !caramelos
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'caramelos'.
<GridCube> alejandro_: kubot es un robot que responde a factos, you lo habia llamado con !uefi
<alejandro_> mmmmm
<alejandro_> entiendo
<alejandro_> y tu eres real GridCube?
<GridCube> a veces, a veces
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> si queres hablar de tonterias pasate a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<alejandro_> no en realidad quiero descubrir comohacer para saber si el cd que hice es booteable o no
<alejandro_> y  por que al prender en ete equipo no arranca por el
<alejandro_> cuando lo prepare a este como te dije con debian si lo hzo desde un cd
<alejandro_> ubuntu fue desde un usb
<alejandro_> entonces no entiendo po que ahorw no lo hace
<guampa> alejandro_: proba con el comando isoinfo, en el paquete cdrecord
<alejandro_> ok voy a averiguar que es eso
<alejandro_> ni siquiera conozco ese paquete
<guampa> otro comandito que puede darte esa informacion es [[ "$(dd if=${DEVICE}  bs=1 skip=$(( bcdec * 2048 + 32))  count=1  2>/dev/null | xxd | cut -d" " -f2)" -e "88" ]] && echo "SI ES BOOTABLE"
<guampa> no lo probe
<alejandro_> guampa:  soy muy nuevo en esto y no entiendo como se usa
<guampa> el isoinfo?
<alejandro_> guampa: si
<guampa> nunca lo use, seguramente en el man page dice como
<alejandro_> guampa: no se como indicarle cual es el disc que debe leer
<guampa> aver
<guampa> creo que lo toma directamente
<alejandro_> no se desde disco veo que mi cd se llama sr0
<guampa> proba pasarle dev=/dev/sr0
<alejandro_> y creo que deberia escribir algo como isoinfo -i dev=/dev/sr0
<guampa> no, en el man dice que -i y dev= no se pueden usar al mismo tiempo
<alejandro_> mmmm
<alejandro_> voy a otro intento
<guampa> aver que hace con imagenes
<alejandro_> este fue el primer intento
<alejandro_> con dev
<guampa> si, funciona. Tenes que agregar -d para que te muestre informacion sobre lo de booteo
<alejandro_> alejandro@alejandro-VIT-P3400:~/Descargas$ isoinfo dev=/dev/sr0
<alejandro_> Error trying to open /dev/sr0 exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<alejandro_> Error trying to open /dev/sr0 exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<alejandro_> Error trying to open /dev/sr0 exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<alejandro_> Error trying to open /dev/sr0 exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<alejandro_> Error trying to open /dev/sr0 exclusively (Device or resource busy)... giving up.
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<guampa> !topic
<kubot> El topic es el tema del canal, contiene información importante del canal y siempre se debe leer al entrar. Por favor respeta el topic de #Ubuntu-es. Puedes ver el topic escribiendo "/topic"
<guampa> ahora te desmuteara el robot en unos segundos
<alejandro_> 	-i filename	Filename to read ISO-9660 image from
<alejandro_> 	dev=target	SCSI target to use as CD/DVD-Recorder
<alejandro_> 	-x pathname	Extract specified file to stdout
<alejandro_> alejandro@alejandro-VIT-P3400:~/Descargas$
<guampa> no pegues muchas lineas de texto en el canal
<guampa> ahora tendras que esperar otro minuto
<guampa> ok, cuando pases muchas lineas de texto pasalas por pastebin
<alejandro_> a ver tu dices que use isoinfo -i-d?
<guampa> -i es para imagenes, lo dice en el manual
<alejandro_> guampa para ti eso puede ser español, pero para mi es chino
<alejandro_> que es pastebin?
<guampa> es uno de los muchos sitios donde uno va, pega texto y el sitio devuelve una direccion donde se puede ver el texto
<guampa> sirve para no inundar las conexiones y pantallas de todos los que estan conectados a un canal de IRC cuando uno pega mucho texto
<guampa> todo eso esta explicado en castellano en los enlaces que aparecen en el topico del canal, que es la informacion basica a leer del canal
<alejandro_> esta debe ser la segunda vez que entro aca y estoy bastante perdido en realidad
<guampa> no hay problema
<alejandro_> donde encuentroesa info a la que haces referencia?
<guampa> te recomiendo entonces que leas lo que dice el comando IRC /topic en este canal, o /topic #ubuntu-es, y que leas todos los documentos ahi linkeados
<guampa> son informaciones que te ayudaran a sacar el mayor provecho de este canal
<guampa> para usar un pastebin ahora, abrí una pagina y anda a http://paste.ubuntu.com
<guampa> ahi pegas el texto y envias el formulario, luego copias la direccion web resultante desde la barra del navegador aqui
<alejandro_> ok
<alejandro_> voy a eso, per igual quedo pendiente de tema de saber como averiguar si este disco es o no booteable
<guampa> pues claro, eso es otra cosa si
<guampa> lo que digo, es que leas el manual de los programas. Es el manual de uso de un aparato, solo que es virtual
<guampa> asi como lees el manual de un televisor, tenes que leer el manual de los programas
<guampa> en el manual de isoinfo dice que -i es para pasarle una imagen iso, y dev= es para usar un drive optico
<guampa> dice tambien que esas opciones no se pueden usar juntas (lo cual suena logico)
<guampa> tambien dice que la informacion de si un cd es bootable, entre otros datos, los devuelve si le pasas la opcion -d
<alejandro_> eso lo intente,a  ver si lo hice bien
<guampa> entonces, si le pasas -d -i imagen.iso, te va a dar info sobre la imagen, y si le pasas -d dev=dispositivo, te va a dar info sobre el disp
<alejandro_> escribi en mi terminal isoinfo -d
<guampa> yo lo probe con un iso y anda
<guampa> claro, pero le pusiste -i o dev= ? sino no le estas diciendo sobre que cosa queres obtener informacion
<alejandro_> ya vacreo que has dado en el calavo a ve
<alejandro_> yo tengo el cd dentro del pc y ese es el que quiero leer
<alejandro_> será que debo leer el archivo .iso?
<alejandro_> que esta en descargas en el dd?
<guampa> si probas con el iso, eso te va a dar info sobre el iso
<alejandro_> fijate si escribo isoinfo -i  me dice bad option y me da el help
<guampa> escribiste solo isoinfo -i ?
<alejandro_> si escribo con -d me responde isoinfo: No such file or directory. Cannot open '-1'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<alejandro_> isoinfo: No such file or directory. Unable to open -1
<guampa> creo que te estas haciendo muchos embrollos. vamos a tratar de aclarar
<alejandro_> y si le pongo isoinfo -i lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386
<alejandro_> me responde isoinfo: No such file or directory. Cannot open 'lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<alejandro_> isoinfo: No such file or directory. Unable to open lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386
<alejandro_> yo tambien lo creo
<alejandro_> jajajaj
<guampa> la opcion -d es una opcion para isoinfo, cuando le pasas esa opcion le dices a isoinfo que quieres obtener informacion de booteo sobre "algo"
<alejandro_> aclara
<alejandro_> que yo solo oscurezco
<guampa> ese "algo" lo especificas o bien con -i (para el caso de una imagen iso) o bien con dev= (para el caso de un disco optico)
<guampa> pero -d lo tienes que poner siempre, sino no hace efecto
<guampa> tanto -i como dev= esperan mas informacion, es decir -i espera el path completo a la imagen iso, y dev= el path al dispositivo donde esta el disco optico
<alejandro_> ok pero cuando le doy el nombre del archivo me dice que el argumento es incrrecto
<alejandro_> o sea bad argument
<guampa> entonces "isoinfo -d" va siempre, y despues tenes que poner o bien -i path/al/archivo.iso, o bien dev=/path/al/dispositivo
<alejandro_> si e pongo el dev=/dev/sr0 me responde : soinfo: No such file or directory. Cannot open 'lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<alejandro_> isoinfo: No such file or directory. Unable to open lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386
<guampa> lo mas seguro es que no estes pasando la ruta correctamente
<guampa> proba con otro comando, como por ejemplo el comando file
<guampa> file path/al/archivo.iso
<alejandro_> estoy en el directorio de la iso
<guampa> entonces solo necesitas poner el nombre, fijate que con tab podes completarlo
<guampa> tipea los primeros caracteres del nombre y tab te lo completa
<guampa> solo que antepone ./
<alejandro_> asi es como lo hice
<guampa> completaste con tab?
<alejandro_> si con tab
<alejandro_> escribo lu y completa el resto
<guampa> corre el comando file, sobre ese archivo iso
<guampa> file nombredearchivo
<guampa> si es una sola linea podes pegarla en el canal
<alejandro_> estoy aca a ver
<guampa> que te dice el comando file?
<alejandro_> alejandro@alejandro-VIT-P3400:~/Descargas$ ls lu*.iso
<alejandro_> lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386(1).iso  lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<guampa> file lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<alejandro_> lejandro@alejandro-VIT-P3400:~/Descargas$ file lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386
<alejandro_> lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386: ERROR: cannot open `lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386' (No such file or directory)
<guampa> no estas poniendo lo mismo
<guampa> solo pones lo que hay antes del punto. El nombre de archivo completo incluye el punto
<guampa> no es como en windows
<alejandro_> ok
<alejandro_> entiendo ya voy a eso
<alejandro_> es que cuando le doy tab sale sin el punto
<alejandro_> o sea sin la extension
<guampa> eso pasa por una razon
<alejandro_> ahora me dio diferente
<alejandro_> alejandro@alejandro-VIT-P3400:~/Descargas$ file lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<alejandro_> lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso: x86 boot sector
<guampa> como tenes dos archivos que empiezan con el mismo nombre, el tab no sabe cual queres completar
<alejandro_> mmmm es posible
<guampa> fijate que si agregas solo el punto o el caracter \( va a saber como "seguir completando"
<alejandro_> creo que alli dice que la iso si es booteable
<guampa> ok, bueno lo mismo con isoinfo entonces
<guampa> -d -i
<alejandro_> ok
<guampa> si te aparece en una linea "eltorito .... found" es que es booteable
<alejandro_> alejandro@alejandro-VIT-P3400:~/Descargas$ isoinfo -i -d lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<alejandro_> isoinfo: Bad Argument: 'lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso'
<guampa> le estas pasando el nombre de archivo a la opcion -d, cuando la opcion que espera el nombre de archivo es la -i
<guampa> ponelas al reves
<alejandro_> ok
<alejandro_> ok ahora si salio el torito al que hacias referencia
<guampa> ok, eso entonces te confirma que la imagen es bootable
<alejandro_> la verdad es que esto es mas complicado de lo que esperaba
<alejandro_> ok
<guampa> es que te mandaste muchas macanas porque todo esto es nuevo, en realidad es tan simple que toma un segundo
<alejandro_> entonces eso lo grabe con brasero en un cd como imagen
<alejandro_> ajajajajja
<alejandro_> en mi pueblo dicen que rompiendo se aprende
<alejandro_> jajajaja
<alejandro_> a ver sigo abusando de tu paciencia
<alejandro_> te comentaba
<guampa> eso descontado :D por eso hacete unos buenos backups
<alejandro_> jajajjaa
<alejandro_> tengo otro equipo quees de trabajar d verdad
<guampa> ah entonces a romper se ha dicho
<alejandro_> ese lo tengo con win que es lo que use toda mi vida
<alejandro_> yo empece con dos
<alejandro_> todasa las versiones
<guampa> si queres verificar si el cd que quemaste tambien tiene las extensiones ElTorito, cambia -i blablabla.iso, por dev=/dev/sr0
<alejandro_> pero nunca me meti po aca
<guampa> debería funcionar, no tengo un bootable a mano para probar
<alejandro_> ok mantendo del d y la i pero cambio el archivo por deb correcto?
<guampa> no, la -i es para un archivo de imagen
<guampa> no la tenes que usar con disco optico
<guampa> para eso usar dev=
<alejandro_> ok
<alejandro_> entonces seria solo iso... -d dev=....
<alejandro_> ?
<guampa> si
<alejandro_> k
<guampa> dev=/dev/sr0
<alejandro_> alejandro@alejandro-VIT-P3400:~/Descargas$ isoinfo -i -d lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<alejandro_> isoinfo: Bad Argument: 'lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso'
<guampa> 16:51:52 alejandro_ entonces seria solo iso... -d dev=....
<guampa> 16:52:00 guampa si
<alejandro_> creo que tengo que desmontar el cd
<guampa> sudo umount /dev/sr0
<alejandro_> coño finalmente si respondio
<alejandro_> mas o mens lo mismo
<alejandro_> con ese torito que me tiene en los cachos
<alejandro_>    Eltorito defaultboot header:
<alejandro_>         Bootid 88 (bootable)
<alejandro_>         Boot media 0 (No Emulation Boot)
<guampa> perfecto
<guampa> entonces es bootable el cd
<alejandro_> es decir que debe ser booteable no?
<alejandro_> ok
<guampa> si
<alejandro_> entonces por que no lo hace en mi compu
<alejandro_> que fue como lo probe primero
<alejandro_> ?
<alejandro_> simplemente me meti en F2 y le puse que arracara desde el cd
<alejandro_> pero no lo hacae
<guampa> que error tira?
<alejandro_> mi compu es de 64 y la imagen de 32 pero ceo que deberia hacerlo igual no?
<alejandro_> no dice nada
<alejandro_> simplemente arranca con ubuntu o debian
<alejandro_> el que haya quedado mas arriba en el boot de la compu
<guampa> si deberia arrancar igual y andar bien
<alejandro_> eso entiendo yo, erpo no se por que no lo hace asi
<alejandro_> esa fuemi primera prueba y cuando me fallo un cd  simplemente queme otro
<alejandro_> pero cuando fallo el segundo decidi investiga
<guampa> alejandro_: corre el comando sha256sum sobre la imagen iso
<guampa> sha256sum blablabla.iso
<guampa> y pasa por aca la linea que devuelve
<alejandro_> bba48a1d21720725fcc8f0b8461ba25631c8e28e8ca1aff7c14a1e151290da49  lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<alejandro_> eso lo revise con md5 no me acuerdo que mas
<guampa> ok, si la imagen esta intacta
<alejandro_> y la pagina de lubuntu
<guampa> bien hecho
<alejandro_> si estuviera mal que responderia?
<guampa> pues, puede ser algun problema especifico que tenga el iso con tu maquina, o alguna config en tu SETUP que impida que arranque
<guampa> los otros Linux que tenes instalados los instalaste de la misma manera cierto?
<alejandro_> si voy a probar en la maquina de un amigo que es para quien baje la coasa
<alejandro_> si y no
<alejandro_> ubuntu lo instale desde usb
<alejandro_> y despues desde alli queme una mini imagen de debian jessie
<alejandro_> esaen cd
<alejandro_> y desde alli grabe debian
<guampa> pudiste bootear algun otro cd anteriormente?
<alejandro_> pero con ese aun es poco lo que me he metido
<alejandro_> todo el mundo dice que es mas dificil
<guampa> si, un poco mas espartano es
<alejandro_> y no encuentro un libro sobre linux
<alejandro_> si el de debian lo hizo sin poblemas
<guampa> ok, bueno si puede ser un problema entre este cd bootable de lubuntu y tu pc, confirma probandolo en otra computadora
<alejandro_> pense que si todos se basan en debian eso es lo que hay que saber
<alejandro_> si eso voy a hacer
<guampa> no se si "hay", yo lo use mas a fondo luego de haber usado ubuntu por mucho tiempo
<alejandro_> que quieres decir con espartano?
<alejandro_> guerrerosuicida? como en 300???
<alejandro_> jajajaja
<guampa> menos amigable, claro
<guampa> te tira de patadas al abismo
<guampa> :D
<alejandro_> jajajja bueno es para aprender y pasar e rato
<alejandro_> siempre que se encuentre información se puede
<guampa> es joda obvio, no es tanto mas dificil
<alejandro_> pero si me da la impresion de que los que lo usan sienten algun tipo de superioridad
<guampa> eso se puede dar con un par de zapatillas tambien
<guampa> asi que no significa mucho
<alejandro_> por ejemplo todavia no encuentro como poner una imagen (foto) en el usuario
<alejandro_> en lubuntu una vez lo busque y en 30 segunds ya estaba montada
<guampa> eso depende del entorno grafico que uses
<alejandro_> puse gnome
<guampa> calculo que en preferencias del usuario
<alejandro_> porque era el primeroque aparecia
<alejandro_> no se si es mejor o no
<guampa> no conozco gnome 3
<guampa> eh que se yo, a mi no me gusta
<alejandro_> tranquilo jodere en el canal de debian
<alejandro_> jajajja
<alejandro_> cual usas tu?
<alejandro_> aca tengo unity
<guampa> uso un clon de gnome2, MATE
<guampa> tambien me gustan Enlightenment y Cinnamon
<alejandro_> ese creo que una vez lo vi en mint
<guampa> pero MATE corre compiz, por eso lo uso
<alejandro_> no me acuerdo si era ese o cinnamon
<guampa> si Cinnamon es de Mint
<guampa> yo uso mint y en una sesion tengo Cinnamon y en otra MATE
<guampa> podes usar el entorno que quieras cuando inicias sesion, podes instalar varios
<guampa> lubuntu solo te instala por defecto LXDE, pero eso no quiere decir que no le puedas instalar cualquier otro entorno
<alejandro_> la verdad es que yo no veo mucho la diferencia
<alejandro_> o no me doy canta de caul es
<guampa> seguramente, eso se va haciendo con el tiempo
<alejandro_> el lubuntu lo instale una vez en un atom
<alejandro_> una mini de esas de 10"
<alejandro_> y me parecio bastante bien
<guampa> yo lo tengo en una laptop, esta bueno tambien
<alejandro_> esa es una que suso para trabajar
<alejandro_> o sea para configurar otros equipos en campo
<guampa> ademas tambien puede correr compiz
<guampa> bah, "correr", mas bien "usarse con"
<alejandro_> compiz es el de configurar cosas simpaticas no?
<guampa> si, pero tiene cosas que sirven en serio
<guampa> toda esa paparruchada yo no la uso
<alejandro_> como las ventanas que se encogen o tiemblan y el cubo?
<guampa> lo de las pompas de jabon y esas giladas
<alejandro_> jajaj
<alejandro_> yo soy poco de eso
<guampa> tiene algunas capacidades que ningun otro manejador tiene
<alejandro_> pero la verdad es que no he encontrado nadie que habe del compiz mas alla de eso
<guampa> como por ejemplo control de opacidad y especialmente de contraste por ventana, pero accesible con la rueda del mouse
<guampa> podes poner una ventana o toda la pantalla en negativo
<alejandro_> o sea cubo y ventanas gelatinosas y no se que mas
<guampa> suma esas dos caracteristicas solas y tenes una ayuda instantanea para que cualquier ventana se adecue a tu vista instantaneamente, no importa lo que este mostrando
<guampa> eso para mi es importante, porque uso muchas horas la compu
<alejandro_> con unity creo que tambien sirve no?
<guampa> lo del cubo tampoco lo uso
<alejandro_> es como los lectores
<guampa> si, unity usa compiz
<alejandro_> que cambian de dia y noche?
<alejandro_> o se aletras negras o blacas?
<guampa> algo asi, claro
<guampa> ponele un fondo blanco lo pasa a negro
<alejandro_> chevere
<guampa> cuando vos estas mirando una pantalla en blanco es como si estuvieras fijando la vista en una lampara
<alejandro_> eso suee ser util para cuando uno esta cansado
<guampa> no es muy saludable que digamos
<alejandro_> cierto
<guampa> despues para los escritorios uso en vez del cubo, la pared
<guampa> es mas versatil y rapido, podes tener una grilla
<guampa> filas y columnas
<guampa> y bueno cosas por el estilo
<alejandro_> yo alli tengo la cosa dividida en 4
<guampa> yo uso 9
<alejandro_> meayuda a no cerrar lo que no debo
<guampa> siempre estoy a maximo dos teclasos de cualquier escritorio
<alejandro_> que haces con tantos?
<guampa> en la primer fila tengo en el primer escritorio los clientes de mail y chat, en el del medio navego, en el ultimo el irc
<guampa> la segunda y la tercera son para trabajar y para extras, como reproductores de medios
<alejandro_> entonces es qe yo soymenos multitasking
<alejandro_> jajajajaja
<guampa> si necesito cambiar sin tener en cuenta el escritorio, windows+A me muestra todas las ventanas en cualquier escritorio
<guampa> estas cosas son muy personales, cada uno se adecua el entorno grafico a como le da la gana usar la computadora
<alejandro_> supongo que es cuestion de costumbe
<guampa> es una de las mejores cosas que hay en linux
<alejandro_> a mi de repente se me enredan las cosas
<guampa> es mucha informacion para aprender a usarlo con relativamente pocos problemas
<guampa> a mi me tomo años
<guampa> desde la primera vez que instale linux hasta que lo deje y borre windows pasaron 10 años
<guampa> y despues otros varios años rompiendo el OS y teniendo que reinstalar, pasando las de cain a veces
<guampa> pero bueno, ya todo esto digamos que es charla mas adecuada para #ubuntu-es-cafe
<alejandro_> jajajajaj
<alejandro_> bueno abrire alla la cosa
<guampa> oks
<alejandro_> yo como te digo soy un usuario novel
<alejandro_> pero atrevido
<alejandro_> jajaja
<guampa> sino no estarias en el IRC de una distro linux seguramente :)
<alejandro_> seguro que no
<alejandro_> y menos sin tener problemas con win
<alejandro_> ese si lo manejo sin problemas
<alejandro_> no soy un genio, pero para lo que lo uso me sobra
<alejandro_> aca no se ni donde configurar las ip
<guampa> la clave esta en poner atencion, y ponerte las coderas y estudiar
<guampa> es lo unico que me funciono
<alejandro_> si estoy buscando un buen libro
<alejandro_> paraque no me salga tan caro el noviciado
<alejandro_> y una lista de ordenes
<alejandro_> para poder romper a gusto
<alejandro_> jajajajaj
<guampa> la verdad que no conozco
<guampa> pregunta en -cafe
<guampa> es mas adecuado para consultas que no sean especificas de Ubuntu
<alejandro_> tranquilo
<alejandro_> seguro que encentro
<alejandro_> muchas gracias por tu ayuda
<guampa> un placer
<alejandro_> ya seguieremos otro dia con una cerveza virtual
<alejandro_> no en cafe
<guampa> jajaja
<alejandro_> sino en -bar
<alejandro_> agradecido
<guampa> pues en el -cafe sirven cerveza
<alejandro_> entonces si
<alejandro_> voy a darme una vuelta por alla
<guampa> oks
<alejandro_> saludos
<guampa> o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-04
<alejandro_> Hola amigos
<alejandro_> algien puede decirme como debo reportar un bug?
<alejandro_> o al menos donde empezar a investigar el tema
<krytarik> !bugs | alejandro_
<kubot> alejandro_: ¿Quieres reportar un bug? Leé https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | Usa comando « ubuntu-bug <nombre del paquete> » para crear un reporte, de no ser posible reporta directamente en launchpad http://bugs.ubuntu.com/.
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-05
<Exterminador> buenos dias! como puedo crear uno usuario sudoer!
<Exterminador> *?
<caritino> hola
<caritino> soy nuevo en esto
<filisko> alguien de aquí usa ubuntu 12.04 ?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<filisko> es que quiero ubuntu pero la 14.04 me va lento
<mimecar> usa un escritorio ligero
<filisko> pero es que quiero usar unity
<mimecar> tienes que elegir, rendimiento o usar la 14.04
<filisko> baff
<filisko> gracias xD
<filisko> pero y por qué no la 12.04 ?
<mimecar> los programas son antiguos
<filisko> exacto, eso quería saber
<filisko> por eso preguntaba si alguien usa 12.04
<filisko> bueno, ya veré que hago
<Tiffon> nas
<mimecar> hola Tiffon
<unpavo> sdkjfhs
<successus> salud,hasta otro rato o/
<neyder> buenos dias, tardes, noches! \o
<chebit> hola
<chebit> tengo instalado ubuntu 15.04 , y una tarjeta de video relativamente buena, aguanta instalar Compiz por el tema de que aprovecha la tarjeta de video no realmente no es relevante?
<chebit> no me interesa mucho los efectos de escritorio pero si tal vez personaizarlo un poco sin tanto degrade, algo asi como el gnome 3 que me gusta mucho
<alejandro>  alguien tiene idea de como hacer para jugar con el flash nuevo que no tenemos en linux?   hay como reemplazarlo?
<alejandro> Hola
<alejandro>  alguien tiene idea de como hacer para jugar con el flash nuevo que no tenemos en linux?   hay como reemplazarlo?
<alejandro> me pide la version 11.3 y flash dijo que linux se quedara con la 11.2
<neyder> alejandro, puedes usar pepperflash en crhomium
<neyder> alejandro, y hay en webupd8 un pluggin para firefox
<neyder> alejandro, finalmente esta chrome que vien flash
<alejandro> ya va esos usan flash 11.3?
<alejandro> yo tengo 11.2
<alejandro> pero candy crush soda dice que debe tener el 11.3
#ubuntu-es 2015-09-06
<alejandro> neyder la solución fue usar chrome, con los otros no encontré lo que me decías
<alejandro> neder agradecido por tu ayuda
<neyder> Hola
<successus> salud o/
<pecanqn> hola, alguien sabe por que me pasa esto? kate: cannot connect to X server :0
<pecanqn> quiero ejecutar el editor como root
<pecanqn> y no me deja
<mimecar> lo estás lanzando con sudo verdad?
<pecanqn> estoy logeado como root en la konsola
<mimecar> eso no lo puedes hacer
<pecanqn> y necesito editar alrededor de 15 archivos, estoy montando un server, y lo quiero hacer con un editor grafico, por una cuestion de comodidad y tiempo
<mimecar> vuelve al usuario normal y lanza el editor con el equivalente de KDE de gksu
<pecanqn> pero con gnome si se puede lanzar aplicaciones graficas logeado como root
<pecanqn> por que con kde no puedo?
<mimecar> porque es más inteligente
<mimecar> si lanzas una aplicación gráfica como root dejarás mal los permisos
<mimecar> root está desactivado en ubuntu por alguna razón...
<pecanqn> bueno, pero con kdesudo, no me abre los archivos
<pecanqn> es una instlacion nueva nueva, hace media hora termine de instalar el sistema
<pecanqn> o sea, con mi usuario normal, yo pongo kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces y no me deja editarlo, ni siquiera abre
<pecanqn> me pide la pass del usser, y luego, no hace nada
<mimecar> kdesu kate
<mimecar> te tiene que funcionar
<pecanqn> no me deja
<pecanqn> yo pongo kdesudo kate
<pecanqn> me pide la pass
<pecanqn> y luego no hace nada
<mimecar> tu usuario tiene permisos para usar sudo?
<pecanqn> supongo que si, es el usuario que cree durante la instalacion
<mimecar> ¿te da algún error al lanzar el comando?
<pecanqn> administrador is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<pecanqn> jajaja
<pecanqn> ahi me devolvio ese error
<mimecar> ...
<pecanqn> administrador es el nombre del usuario
<mimecar> para un servidor no es un nombre bueno
<pecanqn> jajaja
<pecanqn> igualmente es para hostear mi propia pagina
<pecanqn> no voy a hostear cosas de terceros
<pecanqn> y estoy detras de dos routers.
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<pecanqn> con los puertos redireccionados, y demas.
<pecanqn> igualmente estoy desde un debian 8
<pecanqn> pero en los canales de debian, nadie responde nunca
<mimecar> en este canal tendrías que preguntar en #ubuntu-es-cafe ya que no se da soporte de Debian
<mimecar> los canales son temáticos
<pecanqn> claro
<pecanqn> disculpen
<pecanqn> igualmente ubuntu es un hijo de debian, es la misma estructura
<mimecar> misma estructura y la misma cosa en diferentes sitios
<pecanqn> :D
<pecanqn> mis inicios fueron con ubuntu
<iTnk> pecanqn: edita la configuracion de sudo con el comando "visudo" en modo root
<pecanqn> hasta que encontre algunas cuestiones que apuntaban a unos servers de microsoft
<pecanqn> y no me gusto
<iTnk> y ahí coloca: nombre_de_usuario ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL y guarda
<pecanqn> eso mismo estoy haciendo, muchas gracias
<pecanqn> me complica mucho el vi
<mimecar> usa nano
<iTnk> visudo es el nombre generico, podes configurar el editor con: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<pecanqn> okas
<iTnk> con esto elegis el editor por default para visudo
<pecanqn> excelente, ahi edite el sudoers y pude ejecutar como usuaro el kate para editar
<mimecar> con ksudo?
<pecanqn> muchas gracias
<pecanqn> kdesudo
<mimecar> ok
<pecanqn> puse kde para probarlo, la ultima version que use creo que fue la 2, siempre me lleve mejor con gnome
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-05
<nahuel_> buenos dias,tengo ubuntu mate, alguien podria recomendarme un navegador que no relentice . probe con todos pero realmente no consigo dar con la solucion, desde ya muchas gracias
<sirix> nahuel_: intentaste chrome, chromiun y firefox?
<nahuel_> todos sirix
<nahuel_> creo que voy a instalar midori
<sirix> y como que ralentizan, quieres decir que demoran mucho en cargar las paginas?
<sirix> ok
<nahuel_> porque necesito algo liviano y que utilice pocos recursos
<nahuel_> claro
<nahuel_> relentizan
<nahuel_> y encima no funcionan algunos scrips
<sirix> recuerda que si cargas toda la mierda que envia la pagina web, siempre estaras lento
<nahuel_> intente de todas las formas paraa alivianar firefox
<nahuel_> pero no fue posible
<nahuel_> cual es la solucion ?
<sirix> si quieres navegacion rapida en cualquier navegador debes de tener al menos instalado adblock y java completamente desactivado,
<nahuel_> adblock fue el primer problema
<sirix> hay muchos
<ghytr> nahuel_, youtube te da problemas?
<nahuel_> no
<nahuel_> si
<sirix> adblock quiero decir
<nahuel_> miento
<nahuel_> las previsualizaciones no aparecen
<ghytr> nahuel_, youtube te da problemas?
<nahuel_> si
<nahuel_> me da problemas
<ghytr> ok
<sirix> el mas liviano es ublock origin
<nahuel_> no aparecen las previsualizaciones de los videos
<nahuel_> ese voy a instalar
<nahuel_> si quieren puedo correr un diagnostico y me recomiendan que puedo modificar
<sirix> si desactivas java script no te apareceran los videos, o si no tienes instalado el flash player
<ghytr> nahuel_, bueno ahora utilizamos mpv y youtube-dl
<nahuel_> ??? o0oo0o0
<ghytr> nahuel_, apt-get install mpv
<nahuel_> no tengo el directorio
<ghytr> nahuel_, apt-get update
<sirix> nahuel_: y con flashplayer cuidado, que esa es la aplicacion preferida para los hacker y para la vigilancia del big brother
<nahuel_> ok
<sirix> te recomiendo no usarla
<nahuel_> flashplayer no lo utilizo
<sirix> ok
<ghytr> nahuel_, si me sigues consegiras ver videos sin problema.
<nahuel_> pero laboralmente trabajo con mercado libre
<nahuel_> y demas paginas de compras
<sirix> entonces te hara falta
<nahuel_> y necesito que funcionen rapidamente
<nahuel_> si
<nahuel_> estoy buscando opciones
<ghytr> nahuel_, te he dado la solucion.
<nahuel_> estoy en eso
<nahuel_> lo estoy corriendo
<ghytr> cuando instales mpv avizame
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> listo
<nahuel_> midori es una maravilla
<ghytr_> nahuel_,  retorno
<nahuel_> listto
<nahuel_> listo
<nahuel_> midori me funciona a la perfeccioooon
<ghytr_> nahuel_, entonces no quieres usar mpv?
<nahuel_> si
<nahuel_> quiero
<ghytr_> en una terminal mete eso ...
<nahuel_> ok
<ghytr_> mpv https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmXHheXnGos
<ghytr_> aver que te reponde nahuel_ ?
<nahuel_> No existe el archivo o el directorio
<ghytr_> ok
<nahuel_> parece que no esta istalado
<ghytr_> nahuel_,  apt-get install youtube-dl
<ghytr_> nahuel_,  apt-get install mpv youtube-dl
<ghytr_> mete el secundo commando.
<nahuel_> perdon el problema es con el apt-get
<nahuel_> no lo tengo habilitado
<nahuel_> soy bastante newbiw
<ghytr_> nahuel_, apt-get update
<nahuel_> ok
<ghytr_> nahuel_, apt-get upgrade
<nahuel_> ok
<ghytr_> y despues de esos dos.
<ghytr_> nahuel_,  apt-get install mpv youtube-dl
<ghytr_> nahuel_, que fue?
<nahuel_> espera
<nahuel_> que estoy buscando el repositor primero
<nahuel_> poque no lo tengo
<ghytr_> nahuel_, debes ejecutar los comandos antes
<nahuel_> ok
<ghytr_> nahuel_, apt-get update
<ghytr_> nahuel_, apt-get upgrade
<ghytr_> nahuel_,  apt-get install mpv youtube-dl
<nahuel_> disculpa pero me da error
<nahuel_> necesito el repositor de mpv antes de hacer el update
<ghytr_> no
<ghytr_> mpv esta en los depositos.
<nahuel_> ahora si lo estoy instalando
<nahuel_> dame un seg
<ghytr_> nahuel_, si no haces lo que digo no puedo seguir.
<nahuel_> ya hice lo que me dijiste
<nahuel_> por eso se esta instalando
<ghytr_> ok
<nahuel_> listo
<nahuel_> ya termino
<nahuel_> ahora si
<ghytr_> en una terminal mete eso ...
<ghytr_> mpv https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmXHheXnGos
<ghytr_> nahuel_, ?
<ghytr_> que pasa? nahuel_
<nahuel_> procesando
<nahuel_> nahuel@nahuel-Satellite-L455:~$ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmXHheXnGos
<nahuel_> bash: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmXHheXnGos: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<ghytr_> nahuel_, olvidaste meter mpv antes del enlace me parece?
<nahuel_> no
<ghytr_> a mi me fuciona y veo la video
<nahuel_> te paso el paste
<ghytr_> nahuel_, en el paste no veo la palabra mpv
<nahuel_> ahora si
<ghytr_> ah
<nahuel_> http://pastebin.com/NA0Sabei
<nahuel_> puse mpv
<ghytr_> nahuel_, intentalo con otro enlace de youtube.
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> te agredesco la informacion
<nahuel_> ahora mismo lo pruebo estoy en el trabajo y me estan mirando feo
<nahuel_> ....
<nahuel_> gracias porque ayudar , ha sido muy valioso
<Lopulus> hola gente. Hace ya unos dias que la pagina de youtube por ejemplo no se ve bien.
<n-iCe> Hola
<n-iCe> Lopulus: yo la veo perfecto
<n-iCe> :D
<Lopulus> por eso... quiero reestablecer firefox y la pantalla parece escrita a mano
<Lopulus> a maquina perdon
<n-iCe> Qué hiciste
<Lopulus> no se, por eso
<n-iCe> Reiniciaste ya la computadora?
<Lopulus> si, actuaiice... todo
<n-iCe> https://support.mozilla.org/es/kb/restablecer-firefox-una-forma-facil-de-solucionar-
<Lopulus> http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/serviciotecnico/9523675/Youtube-se-ve-mal.html
<Lopulus> algo asi
<n-iCe> tienes adblock?
<Lopulus> espera
<Lopulus> esta desactivado
<Lopulus> lo elimino?
<n-iCe> Pues es lo que dice ahí
<n-iCe> O abre firefox como modo incógnito
<n-iCe> Y ve si funciona
<n-iCe> Si sí, es el adblock
<Lopulus> ya probe eso
<Lopulus> Hola gente. Hago una consulta. Cuando abro la pagina de Youtube o yahoo, no se ven bien.... se en sin interfaz grafica, bah, no se como descrbirlo
<n-iCe> Lopulus: que raro, ni idea
<n-iCe> prueba con chromium
<Lopulus> sera problema del modem?
<dannyLopez> Estoy teniendo problemas con un aplicativo que estoy tratando de montar ¿Me podrían ayudar con algo?
<walo> Hola buenas, alguien despierto por aquí??
<Guest41035> n-ice
<n-iCe> yes
<Guest41035> reestableci firefox y nada, sera un problema de modem?
<walo> Hola muchach@s, alguien sabe de un problema con la reproduccion lenta de videos en Ubuntu 16.04? Me pasa con todo: Vla, smplayer, youtube en chrome, etc
<walo> Tengo conectado el laptop a una pantalla via HDMI y cuando estoy reproduciendo un video y activo la salida de audio por el mismo puerto HDMI el video se vuelve muy lento
<n-iCe> walo: jaaaaaaaa
<walo> al sacar el audio nuevamente por el laptop se reproduce normal otra vez
<n-iCe> me pasó muchas veeeeces
<n-iCe> instala pulseaudio
<n-iCe> ve a configuraciones
<n-iCe> y seleccioan ahí hdmi
<n-iCe> y listo
<n-iCe> o trata con el que tengas instalado ahorita
<walo> n-iCe, a ok, muchas gracias
<n-iCe> tienes que seleccionarlo manualmente a hdmi
<n-iCe> y veras que ya se manda el audio y el video bien
<walo> a pero eso hago
<walo> voya Condiguracion de sonido y selecciono HDMI y seemoieza a pegar
<walo> voy a instalar pulseaudio, se debe hacer algo adicional? c
<n-iCe> abre pulseaudio
<n-iCe> y ve las configuraciones
<n-iCe> y selecciona hdmi
<n-iCe> en todo
<walo> hay alguna herramienta grafica para esa configuracion?
<sirix> pavucontrol
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-06
<Lopulus> http://i.prntscr.com/7648b93e92244b35928299e96a23ec48.png asi se me ve youtube.  Ya reestableci firefox
<sirix> walo:por curiosidad, que distro es el que tienes que no trae pulseaudio instalado por defecto?
<sirix> Lopulus: no se ve nada, solo letras
<Lopulus> por eso, asi se me ve
<walo> sirix, sorry, estaba probando pero no funcionó.Estoy con 16.04 y si trae pulseaudio
<sirix> ah
<sirix> walo: ok :)
<walo> y cada vez que selecciono la salida de audio HDMI se relentiza el video, no se que hacer, ya no puedo ver pelis en mi pantalla de 46 D:
<sirix> walo: cuando seleccionas donde?
<walo> en la configuracion de audio
<walo> aparecen las dos ocpciones de salida: altavoces del note y Salida de audio HDMI
<sirix> walo: en la configuracion de audio del pc?
<walo> selecciono HDMI y el video se relentiza y suena igual de lento. Cambio a los altavoces y el video y el audio se normalizan
<sirix> no necesitas hacer eso
<sirix> walo: y que aplicacion usas para ver el vdeao?
<walo> sirix, es que no lo hace automatico
<sirix> deberia
<walo> he provado con la que viene por defecto en Ubunntu, creo que es Totoem pero se llama "Videos"
<walo> probé con VLC y co SMPLAYER y lo mismo
<n-iCe> walo: pero sí usas Ubuntu?
<n-iCe> Con Unity, por defecto, como viene?
<walo> los videos de youtube en chromium pasa lo mismo
<walo> n-iCe, justamente
<walo> lo instalé hace un par de dias
<n-iCe> que raro
<sirix> pero bueno las aplicaciones por defecto las puedes seleccionar tu y cambiar a tu antojo
<n-iCe> a mi me pasaba pero en otras distros
<walo> de hecho vi una pelicula sin problemas pero desde ayer que presenta este drama
<n-iCe> y fue hace años con otra laptop
<walo> y si borro la configuracion de pulseaudio de la sesion?
<walo> ¬¬
<n-iCe> yo solo habría el pavucontrol
<n-iCe> y algunos no estaban bien en hdmi
<n-iCe> volvio a built in
<n-iCe> luego hdmi y listo, funcionaba como debería
<walo> a mi ni caso
<walo> lo he hecho tal cual comentas
<walo> voy a reingresar a la sesion a ver si cambia algo
<walo> nos llemos.
<sirix> Lopulus: parece como si la configuracion del navegador estuviera para bloquear todas las imagenes
<sirix> Lopulus: que distro es?
<sirix> Lopulus: y que es ese icono en el navegador 'cZ'?
<n-iCe> alguna vez han usado chrome os?
<sirix> te lo regalo
<sirix> Lopulus: ve a herramientas >> opciones > contenido y asegurate de que "cargar imagenes automaticamente" este marcado
<sirix> o
<sirix> Lopulus: en la barra de busquedas poner about:config y navegas hasta "permissions.default.image" este seteado a 1, si tiene una cifra diferente, entonces das click derecho y en el submenu reset
<walo> Y buneo, se solucionó
<walo> instalé el complemento gstreamer para pulseaudio y ahora todo bien
<walo> la unica pega es que perdí el control de volumen en la barra de herramientas pero es un detalle
<sirix> Lopulus: tambien algunos addons como adblock y noscript bloquean imagenes, si tienes alguno de ellos instalado, revisa su config
<sirix> walo: eso lo puedes volver a adicionar
<sirix> bueno voy a preparar la cena, les dejo killos
<Lopulus> sirix, a firefox lo reestableci.... el CZ es de Chatzilla
<Lopulus> sirix, tengo una supocision que es la posibilidad del router
<sirix> Lopulus: no creo que sea el router, para mi, tienes algo raro en el profile de firefox, puedes eliminarlo (con el firefox cerrado) volvera a crearse cuando inicies firefox. puedes tambien en el cache eliminar las carpetas mozilla y macromedia (suponiendo que tengas el flash player instalado)
<sirix> Lopulus: un detalle: las carpetas que te emncione anteriormente estan ocultas en tu directorio home, para verlas debes de presionar ctrl+h las veras con un punto delante del nombre el profile de firefox es .mozilla y el cache es .cache dentro de esta ultima carpeta buscas la carpeta mozilla y la eliminas, tambien la o las que digan flashplayer y o macromedia
<pcarlino> Hola alguien tiene idea que cambiio en mysql que antes podía hacer un select order by algo y ya no puedo hacerlo?
<lobos> disculpa cual es el salon para php laravel alguien sabe?
<sirix> intentaste /join #php?
<lobos> no pero sabes si hay en espanol?
<lobos> y con framework laravel
<lobos> igual gracias deja intento ese
<sirix> en castellano, ni idea, aqui en freenode la mayoria de los canales son en ingles
<sirix> suerte
<lobos> si ya entre a php-es 11 usuarios ojale a ver si me pueden hechar la mano gracias
<sirix> bien :)
<n-iCe> hi
<Heimx> Hola
<Heimx> ?
<ronal> buenas
<ronal> alguien disponible?
<ronal> tengo un problema para agregar una llave
<ronal> ¿¿??
<ronal> He instalado la herramienta de actualización de Intel: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.2
<ronal> luego al hacer "apt update" obviamente el error de llave, pero la estoy agregando como dice allí mismo
<ronal> pero aún nada
<ronal> hay alguien?
<ronal> hello
<dannyLopez> Ups, se fue.
<DonX> hola: cual es la finalidad de separar la /home cuando se hace el particionado automatico?
<dannyLopez> DonX: De lo que sé, para que cuando actualices o reinstales, no pierdas tus archivos de configuración.
<DonX> dannyLopez: por ejemplo si reinstalo el sistema, puedo mantener intacto /home... interesante
<DonX> solo que al instalar me da la opcion de separar /tmp y /var tambien
<DonX> entonces me entro la duda, sabes
<pcarlino> hola alguien me podria decir como registrarme con nickserv
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-07
<ronal> hola
<ronal> alguien está?
<MrTulias> no, en el rato que he visto no ha entrado
<ronal> si??
<ronal> vaya
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> Necesitaría instalar un Ubuntu en un rígido para usar en una computadora. Pero la idea es instalarlo usando mi computadora, usando un Live USB e instalarlo en un rígido externo... para instalarlo en otra computadora después. ¿Habrá algún problema en hacer esto?
<MarioMey> (léase el último "instalarlo" como físicamente o "ponerlo".
<MarioMey> )
<dannyLopez> ¿Alguien aún ronda este IRC?
<MarioMey> Yo... preguntando algo.
<MarioMey> ¿Todo bien?
<ronal> o sea, instalarlo en modo remoto?
<ronal> casi algo así dices MarioMey
<MarioMey> No, me imagino arrancar Ubuntu Live con un pendrive e instalarlo en el disco externo.
<MarioMey> La computadora donde voy a poner el rígido es vieja y, luego de muchos intentos, no pude instalar Ubuntu (Mate).
<MarioMey> Pero funcionar, funciona. Ya había instalado Lubuntu y Xubuntu, en algún momento.
<MarioMey> ronal: ^
<ronal> ah, perdón
<ronal> estaba distraido en otra cosa
<ronal> cual es tu problema?
<ronal> no puede iniciarlo?
<ronal> en ese disco externo?
<ronal> O sea, te diré como te daría problemas
<ronal> Si dejas todos los discos conectados
<ronal> Si luego algún dia quieres ejecutar ese disco externo en otra compu, necesitaría el Grub
<ronal> Cuando instalas una distro te va a leer todos los discos y te va a borrar el grub[gestor de arranque] de ellos
<ronal> Aunque, sinceramente nunca lo he hecho, esa es mi experiencia en un solo disco
<ronal> Incluso, si instalas dos distros te va a cojer el ultimo grub de instalación.
<ronal> Otra cosa, también puedes escojer donde ubicar el Grub durante la instalación
<ronal> Pero dime. ¿Cómo lo piensas usar?
<ronal> estás MarioMey ?????????
<MarioMey> Que me disculpe ronal, me fui a arreglar la estufa (acá en Argentina, hace fríiiooo....)
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien puede ayudar a generar una lista de un dvd  con cmd tree que liste solo una columna, luego liste todas las ramas y por ultimo que lo saque a un doc.html algu asi:
<kal_cividFajdida> tree -lah -T 140130_1 -H . -o /home/yarinse/140130_1.html && tree -lahL 1
<kal_cividFajdida> La ultima orden esta mal, solo sale por terminal y no la envia al archivo.html
<kal_cividFajdida> alguna idea ?
<MarioMey1> Gente, estoy queriendo abrir un rígido viejo de una notebook, puesto en un case (también viejo). Gparted me dice: "Error sincronizando/cerrando /dev/sdb: Error de E/S en la máquina remota".
<MarioMey1> Intenté ignorar o reintentar... borrar la partición, pero me sigue tirando errores. ¿Significa que está roto?
<MarioMey1> El error que me tira es el mismo.
<MarioMey1> Ahora, quiero ver cómo quedó y la partición aparece con errores. Dice que no puede detectar el sistema de archivos y da algunas posibles razones.
<noseasasi> Puedes probar con photorec a Mocete por el árbol de archivos del disco
<noseasasi> Moverte*       ;-)
<noseasasi> ?
<MarioMey1> noseasasi: voy a probarlo en un momento...
<ivedci89> hola instale hace un rato el lubuntu 16 y iba todo bien .. ahora volvi a encender la maquina (despues de actualizar) y de golpe solo puedo poner el monitor a 640 480
<ivedci89> auxilio es trajico esto
<noseasasi> Pardiez!
<noseasasi> Ha mirado la herramienta de administración de pantalla propia del entorno de escritorio?
<ivedci89> si por su puesto de ahi es que veo que solo me da una opcion 640 480
<ivedci89> noseasasi:
<noseasasi> Prueba a reconfigurar las X con dpkg, y sino mira en web archivos de configuración de las X de tu mismo escritorio
<noseasasi> También es posible que al cambiar auto mágicamente la configuración, te hasta dejado copia del anterior archivo
<noseasasi> Haya *
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-08
<chebit> hola
<Carlos-Riper> hola a todos
<Carlos-Riper> saben de algún servicio de vpn gratis por favor
<Guest66982> buenas 0/
<Guest66982> alguien podria ayudarme con
<Guest66982> Failed to restart apache2.service: Connection timed out
<mimecar> ¿el servidor lo tienes en local?
<Guest66982> no esta en un vps
<Guest66982> en /var/log/apache2/error.log no sale nada esta en blanco
<mimecar> ¿estás conectado por SSH verdad?
<Guest66982> si
<mimecar> ¿la máquina tiene mucha carga?
<Guest66982> si reinstalo apache se borra el contenido del directorio www y la configuracion de sites-enables ?
<Guest66982> el vps  tiene servidor de correo, lamp, icecats
<mimecar> ¿has modificado de forma manual la configuración de Apache antes del fallo?
<Guest66982> no
<mimecar> reinicia la máquina virtual
<Guest66982> si ya se soluciono al parecer  reinicie el vps y entre desde su consola web y al parecer se restablecio
<mimecar> ¿el alojamiento es compartido?
<Guest66982> no
<Guest66982> vps dedicado
<Guest66982> una consulta si le doy upgrade  me deja de funcionar el servidor de correo
<mimecar> ¿estás usando una versión LTS de Ubuntu?
<Guest66982> no es ubuntu estoy en debian
<mimecar> un servidor Web debería estar siempre  actualizado
<mimecar> o lo lamentaráss
<Guest66982> si eso es lo que me preocupa
<Guest66982> pero al actualizar se me cae el correo
<mimecar> es preferible que se caiga el correo a no tenerlo actualizado
<Guest66982> y tengo como 20 cuentas de correo en cada dominio son 8 dominios
<Guest66982> uhm .. pero el negocio no funciona sin correo
<mimecar> y tampoco funciona si acceden a tu servidor y roban información
<Guest66982> uhm
<mimecar> si estás en el canal estable no debería pasar nada al actualizar
<Guest66982> canal estable ? a que te refieres ?
<mimecar> pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe y seguimos
<Guest66982> versión estable ?
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> xubuntu-es manda acá verdad
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-09
<hikigo> Buenas
<cajetorius> ry hp--
<cajetorius> hola}
<aglub> hi
<aglub> hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-10
<pablo_> Hola!
<pablo_> Alguien podría indicarme cómo desinstalar el escritorio de Ubuntu una vez que he instalado Mate sobre él?
<pablo_> Alguien podría indicarme cómo desinstalar el escritorio de Ubuntu una vez que he instalado Mate sobre él?
<NirvanaJADS> buenos días
<NirvanaJADS> cual es la mejor consola que debo descargar en ubunto
<NirvanaJADS> ubuntu
<NirvanaJADS> buuuuuuunas
<uruk7> hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<uruk7> me gustaria ver una pagina web que tiene ddos protecction con w3m y no puedo que puedo hacer?
<uruk7> hola hay alguien por aqui
<mimecar> pregunta d irectamente
<uruk7> necesito saber como puedo ver una pagina web desde terminal que tiene proteccion ddos cloudflare
<mimecar> los navegadores que usan la terminal suelen estar más limitados
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da al usar links?
<hikigo> Buenas
<uruk7> no es que me de error es que se queda en la pagina de cloudflare con w3m en cambio con firefox me passa a la pagina que quiero
<sirix> buenas tardes-noches (_)?
<hikigo> Gente perdonen las molestias .
<sirix> hikigo: pregunte no mas caballero
<hikigo> Seria para saber si me pueden explicar brevemente para que sirve la extencion aptitude
<mimecar> hikigo, aptitude permite instalar paquetes
<mimecar> uruk7, con las limitaciones que tienen esos navegadores no sé si podrás hacer lo que quieres
<uruk7> pensaba que desde terminal se podia hacer todo
<mimecar> si la página usa Javascript para redireccionar, el navegador lo tendría que implementar
<mimecar> ¿no tienes entorno gráfico?
<hikigo> eso me di cuenta , lo que quisiera saber es si esta extension es la que permite instalar paqueterias necesarias para intalar otros programas .  Como en el tutorial de como instalar libreoffice me dicen que use la extencion aptitude , imagine que tiene que ser algo de que te instala las paqueterias necesarias para poder instalar libreoffice.
<hikigo> Es asi o tiene otra funcion ?
<mimecar> usa apt mejor
<Israel_2> Buenas
<Israel_2> Me ayudan
<sirix> Israel_2: pregunte no mas caballero
<sirix> al grano :)
<Israel_2> Sirix usted sabe algo de las canaimitas
<sirix> Israel_2: no
<Israel_2> Ok perdon
<uruk7> mimecar si tengo entorno grafico pero me gustaria obtener el codigo que no es posible obtener ni seteando agent mozilla ...
<sirix> Israel_2: y nada de privados, la duda que tengas preguntala aqui, asi es mas facil para ti ya que si alguien puede ayudarte lo vera
<sirix> Israel_2: si se de Jaimanitas, pero no viene al caso
<mimecar> no creo que sea por el user agent
<Israel_2> sirix canaimitas
<sirix>  
<Israel_2> Linux es igual que ubuntu
<sirix> no
<sirix> ubuntu es un distro de linux
<sirix> proveniente de debian
<ivedci89> :-D
<sirix> pero igual no se parece a debian, sobre todo en los ultinmos tiempos, aunque comparten ambos distros muchas cosas
<hikigo> cual seria la manera mas practica de instalar librerias ?
<mimecar> usa apt
<Israel_2> Es que quiro montar un servidor irc
<sirix> hikigo: como te dice mimecar : como super usuario : apt install elprogramaquedesees  las dependencias (librerias o lo que sea) se instalaran automaticamente apt lo hace por ti
<hikigo> y en el caso de que el programa no se encuentre en apt ?
<mimecar> tampoco lo tendrás en aptitude...
#ubuntu-es 2016-09-11
 * Acacio hola
<Acacio> hola alguien sabe de alguna aplicacion para usar whasap sobre ubuntu?
<mimecar> tienes Whatsapp Web
<mimecar> no hay aplicaciones nativas
<r1ghtz0> hello
<r1ghtz0> como van?
<rober> hola a todos. tengo una acer aspire es1-512-c88m pude instalar ubuntu pero me aparece el siguiente mensaje intel_soc_dts_thermal: request_threaded_irq ret -22
<rober> alguien puede ayudarme?
<mimecar> ¿estás con Ubuntu 16.04?
<rober> si
<rober> me costo mucho tiempo poder instalar ubuntu hasta que lo logre, pero ahora me esta dando ese error
<rober> pero si entro primero por "ubuntu modo seguro"
<rober> despues si puedo entrar a ubuuntu
<mimecar> ¿qué error te daba en la instalación?
<rober> no es que me daba error, lo que pasa es que tengo una notebook con uefi y windows 10
<rober> y no sabia como bottear
<mimecar> si desactivas uefi y dejas espacio libre para Ubuntu
<mimecar> no deberías tener problemas
<rober> ahora tengo activado uefi
<rober> y puede acceder a los dos sistemas
<rober> pero ubuntu puedo entrar si primero voy a la parte de "ubuntu en modo seguro"
<rober> osea si voy directamente a ubuntu no puedo entrar
<rober> xq me tira ese error que puse mas arriba
<mimecar> no tiene mucho sentido
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones verdad?
<rober> yo instale la ultima version estable de ubuntu
<mimecar> ya, pero después de que salga una versión hay actualizaciones
<rober> si pero la instale ayer
<mimecar> rober, comprueba que no tengas actualizaciones pendientes
<r1ghtz0> disaculpen lo que pasa es que estoy viendo un manual para desarrollar juegos en c y c++
<r1ghtz0> lo que sucede es que me doy cuenta que en esto de desarrollar juegos hay que saber de edicion de fotos, videos, sonido y hasta diseño gráfico
<r1ghtz0> aparte de la programación
<mimecar> crear un juego es complejo
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-04
<XDDD> aupa
<XDDD> ¿Existe una manera de cambiar el idioma de las aplicaciones instaladas mediante snap? Tengo todo en euskara y via deb me aparecen en euskara, pero he instalado KRITA (en UBUNTU GNOME) via snap, y aparece en ingles, si uso apt aparece en euskara. ¿Alguna idea de cómo cambiar el idioma de aplicaciones snap? Muchas gracas.
 * fenixir hola
<Crazy_Gamerz> Buenas noches
 * fenixir pasen linda doche , sean felices y que la luz les ilumine al caminar, pues en la noche a oscuras se tropieza mucho :P
 * fenixir hasta otro ratito  pasenlo chevere
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-05
 * fenixir hola
<astorgazx> hola
<astorgazx> me pueden ayudar chicos?
<astorgazx> alguien ahi?
<astorgazx> hola
<astorgazx> no hay nadie?
 * fenixir pasen linda noche y sean felicies , que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras solo tropezaran . Buenas noches, mañana mais
<astorgazx> hola
<astorgazx> hola
<astorgazx> hay alguien pls
<szyszeja> hola, seria mejor que directamente preguntes
<astorgazx> okey
<astorgazx> hola chicos hace poco instale lubuntu en un pc de 64 bits y con 500 mb de ram y un adaptador wireless tp link , pude instalar el sistema y me detecta mi red wifi pero cuando quiero ingresar en ella me dice que no esta disponible y no se conecta , alguna solucion?
<astorgazx> nadie
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-06
<questionmark> tengo un netbook funcionando sin pantalla, de algun modo lo cofiguré para que usara un segudo monitor<, hoy no reconoce el segundo monitor en modo gráfico
<questionmark> puedo configurarlos desde la consola< '
<questionmark> ?
<fenixir> identify 26101970
 * fenixir ola
<Cartagenero24> hola
<Deckon> saludos
 * acacio pasen linda noche , disfruten y sean felices. Que la luz les ilumine el camino , pues a oscuras dificil caminar sin tropiezos :-)
<Crazy_Gamerz> Buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-07
 * fenixir ola
 * fenixir pasen linda noche , sean felices . Que la luz les ilumine al caminar , pues a oscuras se tropieza bastante :-)
<Pedrinux81> Saludos a Todos!
<Pedrinux81> Tengo problema con la resolución en TTY, modo consola... Alguien puede ayudarme??
<Pedrinux81> :)
<salapin> buenas noches, lo que voy a exponer no tiene que ver concretamente con ubuntu, pero si me podéis echar un cable, les estaría muy agradecido. Tengo un disco duro en red de WD, concretamente un my cloud. Me gustaria implementar un chat privado a través de jabber/XMPP pero no se como hacerlo...
<FredTheNoob> Holas, estoy realizando una instalacion de ubuntu, consulta es recomendable encryptar la particion raiz y la particion home? o solamente la particion home? osea tengo el sistema dividido en 4 particiones 1./boot 2./ 3./home 4./swap
<FredTheNoob> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-08
 * fenixir ola
<Pedrinux81> Hola a todos!
<fenixir> hola Pedrinux81
<Pedrinux81> hola fenixir
<Pedrinux81> soy nuevo por aqui...
<fenixir> esto esta tranquilo para no variar
<fenixir> Pedrinux81,  y en linux?
<Pedrinux81> tambien
<fenixir> Pedrinux81,  yo tengo unas semanas entrando frecuentemente
<Pedrinux81> esta muy bien
<fenixir> ubuntu es facil , soloq eu diferente
<Pedrinux81> ya
<Pedrinux81> yo tengo instalado lubuntu
<fenixir> Pedrinux81,  entraste antes a alguna red del irc?
<Pedrinux81> si hace muchisimos años...
<fenixir> ahhh yo soy mas de ubuntu siempre me gusta mas ele scritorio d eubuntu aunque ultimamente ....
<fenixir> a mi siempre me gusto gnome
<fenixir> Pedrinux81,  que usas hexchat o xchat?
<Pedrinux81> pidgin
<Pedrinux81> son mejores los que me dices tu?
 * fenixir pasen linda noite , y sobre todo sean felices .Que la luz les ilumine en la oscuridad , pues  a oscuras se tropieza con todo :-)
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-09
<Jukian> hola
<szyszeja> hola
<carlo> .org
<Crazy_Gamerz> Buenas tardes
 * fenixir ola
 * fenixir pasen linda noche y sean felices ; Que la luz les ilumina , pues a oscuras se tropieza demasiado :-)
#ubuntu-es 2017-09-10
<lexluthor> hola hay alguine en sala que me pueda ayudar?
<Crazy_Gamerz> Buenos dias
<AndChat213761> um
<AndChat213761> fenixir
<fenixir> AndChat213761,  :-)
<AndChat213761> jaja soy yo pero no me deja cambiar nick
<fenixir> que raro que no te deje AndChat213761 a mi me deja
<AndChat213761> vaya
<AndChat213761> a ver si otro
<johnfeerx> hola como puedo actualizar mi ubuntu studio a la ultima version 17?
<MrTulias> hola, supongo que reinstalando o pasando por todas las versiones. ¿Qué versión usas?
<johnfeerx> 16.4
<MrTulias> esa es la versión de soporte extendido, ¿necesitas alguna característica del 17.04? El mes que viene lanzarán la 17.10
<MrTulias> para actualizar deberías pasar por la 16.10 y luego la 17.04. Creo que sería más sencillo instalar de nuevo
<johnfeerx> hu, bueno gracias. yo queria evitar hacer instalacion nueva
 * fenixir pasen linda noche  y sean felices ; Que la luz les ilumine , poes caminar a oscuras demasiados tropiezos :P
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-03
<acacio> 👀
<GridCube> >.>
<acacio> ola GridCube
<GridCube> que pasa
<acacio> aca quebrandome la cabeza con joomla xD
<acacio> siempre ocurre cuando uno inicia algo nuevo en lo que no  esta fa,miliarizado :-)
<GridCube> verdad
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sobre todo sean felices👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-04
<acacio> hola
 * acacio pasen linda noche , mañana mas👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-09-08
<salapin> hola buenas tardes, alguien con ubuntu 18.04 puede decirme si le está funcionando soudwire?
<salapin> *soundwire?
<salapin> Buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-02
<munit0> HOLA
<munit0> soy iniciado en ubuntu y tengo una duda bastante tonta pero que no puedo resolver
<munit0> alguien me puede ayudar en como abrir mas de una calculadora desde el panel de control? al mismo tiempo?
<munit0> mi version de ubuntu es la 16.4
<munit0> y al abrir una , bien , pero al darle click de nuevo no se abre otra calculadora, que es lo que me hace falta
<munit0> alguien que se preste a ayudarme?
<ElN1pr1> Hola
<ElN1pr1> Alguien vivo
<GridCube> nope
<weonrandom> todos muertos
<weonrandom> xD
<ElN1pr1> Dios, hacia siglos que no entraba en #IRC y he entrado de casualidad y me ha sorprendido muy mucho que todavia siga funcionando algunos servidores
<GridCube> irc will never die
<weonrandom> yo estoy en varios canales xD y 2 servidores distintos
<ElN1pr1> Si, desde luego ahora lo veo si me lo llegan a contar no se si me lo habría creído
<ElN1pr1> todavía estoy flipando
<Naranjo> Hola.
<ElN1pr1> Hola
<weonrandom> que tal :D
<Naranjo> Bien.
<Naranjo> ¿Por que no aparece la opción instalar Ubuntu junto a Windows 10 cuando estoy intalando Ubuntu?
<GridCube> no sé
<GridCube> porque no estará detectando la partición de win10
<GridCube> supongo
<Naranjo> Hasta luego.
<weonrandom> estara cifrada la particion de w10? quizas por eso
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-03
<dogo> hola
<weonrandom> burn dia gente :D
<weonrandom> buen*
<weonrandom> aun estoy dormido jajaja xD
<n-iCe> hi
<weonrandom> ~
 * unknown ola
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-04
 * unknown ola
 * acacio pasen linda noche , que la luz les ilumine el camino pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-05
<unknown_> ola
<n-iCe> hi
<GridCube> Oi
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-06
<GridCube> hi
<DarkPsydeLord> cada vez veo mas muerto este channel xD
<DarkPsydeLord> finalmente nos rebaso el telegram no?
#ubuntu-es 2019-09-07
<GridCube> puede ser
<GridCube> o discord
<ahora> buenas tardes
<ahora> he creado un pendrive de ubuntu 18.04.3 desktop con Universal usb instaler:
<ahora> he probado el sistema que carga y funciona perfectamente
<ahora> pero el tamaño de la pantalla es pequeño
<ahora> lo he instalado y el resultado es igual de pequeño
<ahora> no se agranda cambiando la configuración de pantalla
<ahora> ¿sabéis porqué ocurre esto y como solucionarlo?
<ahora> tengo averiado el lector de dvd, por eso he recurrido al pen
#ubuntu-es 2020-09-01
 * acaceo ola
